# RIO DE JANEIRO - 2016 Summer Olympic Games | Games of the XXXI Olympiad



## TEBC

London 2012 is over, now it is Rio´s time to shine!!






































source: www.rio2016.com.br


----------



## TEBC

Now It is oficial. Rio will host. Here we will be able to discuss all the progress until the Opening Ceremony in 2016!!




















Rio de Janeiro Elected As 2016 Host City 

The city of Rio de Janeiro has been elected as the Host City of the Games of the XXXI Olympiad in 2016 following a vote by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) Session. IOC President Jacques Rogge made the announcement at the close of the first day of meetings of the IOC’s 121st Session in Copenhagen, Denmark. 

“Well done, Rio!”
Following the election, Rogge said, “I would like to congratulate the city of Rio de Janeiro on its election as the host of the 2016 Olympic Games. Rio de Janeiro presented the IOC with a very strong technical bid, built upon a vision of the Games being a celebration of the athletes and sport, as well as providing the opportunity for the city, region and country to deliver their broader long-term aspirations for the future. This call to “live your passion” clearly struck a chord with my fellow members, and we now look forward to seeing Rio de Janeiro staging the first Olympic Games on the continent of South America. Well done, Rio!” He continued, “I would also like to thank Nawal El Moutawakel and her Evaluation Commission team for the excellent work that they undertook and which allowed us to reach today’s decision.”

Games of Celebration and Transformation
The Rio 2016 Games will be, first and foremost, a celebration of athletes, who will perform in world-class venues all located in the host city itself. The Rio Games will also celebrate and showcase sport, thanks to the city’s stunning setting and a desire to lift event presentation to new heights. At the same time, Rio 2016 will be an opportunity to deliver the broader aspirations for the long-term future of the city, region and country – an opportunity to hasten the transformation of Rio de Janeiro into an even greater global city. 

A Sporting Celebration
Rio 2016 will provide the best possible environment for peak performances. Athletes will enjoy world-class facilities, including a superb village, all located in one of the world’s most beautiful cities, in a compact layout for maximum convenience. The competition venues will be clustered in four zones – Barra, Copacabana, Deodoro and Maracanã – and connected by a high-performance transport ring. Nearly half of the athletes will be able to reach their venues in less than 10 minutes, and almost 75 per cent will do so in less than 25 minutes. Of the 34 competition venues, of which 18 are already operational, eight will undergo some permanent works, seven will be totally temporary and nine are constructed as permanent legacy venues.

The Vote
The IOC members made their choice for 2016 following a long and detailed process, which included the presentations made today by the cities of Chicago (United States), Tokyo (Japan), Rio de Janeiro (Brazil) and Madrid (Spain)*, a report and presentation from the IOC’s 2016 Evaluation Commission, chaired by Nawal El Moutawakel, the Candidature files of each city, and a technical meeting for the IOC members held in Lausanne this June.

* Cities are listed in the order of drawing of lots as performed by the IOC Executive Board in December 2007.











First Time in South America!

*RIO 20!6 - OLYMPIC VENUES MASTERPLAN*

Courtesy of "Wey"

*MARACANÃ CLUSTER*

Athletics



















Soccer/Ceremonies



















Marathon



















Maracanã Live Site over Quinta da Boa Vista










*COPACABANA CLUSTER*



















Beach Volleyball




























*DEODORO CLUSTER*

Equestrian










Shooting










Modern Penthatlon










Slalom Canoeing










BMX 










X-park










*BARRA CLUSTER - OLYMPIC PARK*

OTC










OTC 










Olympic Park










Aquatics Center










Velodrome










Hockey










OTC - Hall 1










COT - Hall 2










Sponsor's Village










Tennis










*BARRA CLUSTER - MPC/IBC*











*BARRA CLUSTER - OLYMPIC BEACH*



















*BARRA CLUSTER - ATHLET'S VILLAGE*









































































*BARRA CLUSTER - MEDIA VILLAGE*










*BARRA CLUSTER - RIOCENTRO*





































*Port/harbour (revitalization program)*



















http://www.rio2016.org.br/pt/Galeria/Imagens/Default.aspx

_Venues proposal presentation video:_


----------



## Bekir

Samba di Janeiro

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## RobH

Well done guys, I'm genuinly happy for you. Have a great night on the beach, you deserve it!


----------



## TEBC




----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> Well done guys, I'm genuinly happy for you. Have a great night on the beach, you deserve it!


Rob, actually i need to apologize to you. It´s just because all this things turns us crazy and I didnt meant to offend you. Sorry.


----------



## aleochi

THIS IS THE HAPPIEST DAY OF MY LIFE
I WAS AT COPCABANA WHEN THE CITY WAS ANNOUCED

I'M FREAKING OUT


----------



## isaidso

Congratulations Brazil.


----------



## TEBC

He is the man!!


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

It´s our time Rio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobH

TEBC said:


> Rob, actually i need to apologize to you. It´s just because all this things turns us crazy and I didnt meant to offend you. Sorry.


That's big of you thanks. 

And have a great weekend. Look forward to seeing your lot during our closing ceremony in just under three years! You're going to show us up with your tans methinks. I just hope it doesn't rain for you!

London 2012 ---- Rio 2016, a great contrast and two great Olympics coming up I think. :cheers:


----------



## Dan M.

It's our time now! I'm proud to be brazilian! 


Now we gonna show the world the party we can do! 
GO *R**I**O*! 


*Live your passion...​*


----------



## boyerling3

RobH said:


> London 2012 ---- Rio 2016, a great contrast and two great Olympics coming up I think. :cheers:


Amen to that, soon enough we'll all be debating where the next Olympics will be headed.


----------



## abrandao




----------



## Lonesome Traveler

I AM SO HAPPYYYYY I FEEL LIKE A CHILD :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## JPBrazil

This is Brazil's turn, hosting the 2014 WC and the 2016 Olympic Games.

Congratulations Rio!


----------



## TEBC

I HOPE EVERYBODY COMES TO BRAZIL IN 14 AND 16!!


----------



## Black Box

Congratulations to Rio, Brazil and South America!


----------



## TEBC

results 

1st ballot:

MADRID - 28
RIO - 26
TOKYO - 22
CHICAGO - 18

2ND BALLOT:

RIO - 46
MADRID - 29
TOKYO - 20

FINAL:

RIO - 66
MADRID - 32


----------



## El Tifón

*Parabéns Rio, Parabéns Brasil!! *

:dance:


----------



## ryebreadraz

If problems arise during the World Cup, possibly security or transportation related, is two years enough time for the Olympic plan to be altered and put on a better games? If it can be done, the ability to learn about key issues and adjust so close to the Opening Ceremonies could be a major plus for Rio.


----------



## DennisRodman97

damn 2014 - 2016 all eyes will be on brazil....damn i hope i come ...not for the games but for the brazilian girls lol......but anyway....good luck to brazil...make the world proud...they always look at africa and south america as poor continents...show them its not about quantity but the quality u will deliver........its gonna be tough pulling a fifa world cup and olympics in span of 2 years...but u can do it!


----------



## UAE_isthebest

Congrats Rio!


----------



## rmello

brummad said:


> now i need a hot brazilian fella to find me and invite me back to his mums in Rio for the games lol woo hoo





DennisRodman97 said:


> ...not for the games but for the brazilian girls lol......


When will people stop saying cliche stuff??
This is an important event, if you are comming for having hot brazilian girls, it is better you don't come.


----------



## TEBC

rmello said:


> When will people stop saying cliche stuff??
> This is an important event, if you are comming for having hot brazilian girls, it is better you don't come.


What is the problem? That´s great if he is comming for a girl too. If turns out we have the hottest girls is not cliche, is a good thing.


----------



## Kenni

*Let's stick to the theme people.*


----------



## AndrzGln

Congratulations Rio :happy:


----------



## LP

Congratulations Rio!


----------



## Luke80

The first round of voting was very close.

Love the mascot already. (Then again what mascot don't I like?!)


----------



## TEBC

Luke80 said:


> The first round of voting was very close.
> 
> Love the mascot already. (Then again what mascot don't I like?!)


The mascot was from PAn2007, his name is Cauê and people just love him. But for sure we will have a new mascot.


----------



## city_thing

I'm so happy for Rio, and I'm so glad Chicago lost.

Rio's games will be spectacular, the city is beautiful.


----------



## en1044

The fact that Madrid did so well in the running as a second straight European city that could host really makes me wonder exactly how efficient the system is. Now, I really dont care that Chicago didnt get it or that Rio has it (before you call me biased). The games were going to go on regardless and im still going to watch them. And it really isnt a knock against Madrid's bid other than it would be WAY too soon after London, but Madrid should never finished as well as it did.

I would have said the same thing if Tokyo or Chicago won as well.


----------



## SqueezeDog

TEBC said:


> The mascot was from PAn2007, his name is Cauê and people just love him. But for sure we will have a new mascot.


Why not continue with Cauê? What is going to happen to him then?


----------



## hoosier

Jim856796 said:


> I am not supposed to congratulate Rio de Janeiro on winning the 2016 Olympics because of its terrible two-main stadium plan. And I have issues about a completely temporary main aquatics centre and exhibition hall at Riocentro. Because of this, Rio was definitely not my favourite to win and I expected it to fail. But I guess the city probably cheated to win the 2016 Games.
> 
> \.


Cry me a river you sore loser.


----------



## hoosier

So, what kind of mass transit improvements can we expect in Rio in preparation for the Olympics?


----------



## city_thing

Man, I'm so happy for Rio. Brazil's going to play a huge role in the world's future as a massive economy and world power. I can understand why TEBC feels so proud of his city right now. 

$5 says the Opening Ceremony has something to do with samba dancers......


----------



## Erektion

You know it's equally as bad for the American's to say it was rigged, as it is for others to say they're glad Chicago didn't win. Keep all your nasty bitchy girly comments to yourselves.
On a positive note I think Rio will deliver a spectacular games and I plan on joining them!


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Not surprised Rio got the 2016 at all.

I am surprised America, Spain and Japan put up bids as they all have had the Olympics recently.

Now, it is time for Brazil to get on with it. The next 7 years will be exciting times in South America with the World Cup and the Olympics.


----------



## ankit.pokes

congratulations to rio and brazil
make it bigger than ever


----------



## city_thing

I love how surprised and devestated the people from Chicago look in this clip... it's like they've just been slapped across the face with a wet fish :lol:






I wonder if Fox News will blame Chicago's loss on some giant left wing conspiracy against the US.


----------



## ankit.pokes

congratulations to rio and brazil
make it bigger than ever


----------



## Cauê

In 2016, Christ the Redeemer Statue, SugarLoaf Mountain, Copacabana Beach... RIO DE JANEIRO!


----------



## zdaddy233

city_thing said:


> I wonder if Fox News will blame Chicago's loss on some giant left wing conspiracy against the US.


i would expect nothing less from Fox News


----------



## novaguy

This is wonderful,wonderful news.I am so happy for RIO.


----------



## Sylver

Congratulations Rio! I was rooting for you since the start


----------



## bing222

Congrats to RIO


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

Rio!

Our time has come! The time of Brazil and South America!


----------



## TugaMtl

I'm so happy for Brazil and Rio. Finally, a Portuguese speaking country will host the Olympics.


----------



## rsol2000

Trajetória no SSC - Das notícias as Comemorações 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=505924


----------



## Chiricano

congratulations


----------



## TEBC

For the first time the Summer Olympic Games will actually be played entirely on Winter.


----------



## Bandit

You forget Sydney.

Congrats to Rio. I was pulling for Rio all the way. Interesting how Japan actually lost two votes.


----------



## TEBC

Bandit said:


> You forget Sydney.
> 
> Congrats to Rio. I was pulling for Rio all the way. Interesting how Japan actually lost two votes.


Sydney 2000 and Melbourne 1956 were played in September and November. 

Rio will be played in August.


----------



## TEBC

TEBC said:


> Sydney 2000 and Melbourne 1956 were played in September and November.
> 
> Rio will be played in August.


Just some curiosity: in Australia the Winter is considered between June-August

http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/glossary/seasons.shtml


----------



## TEBC

Along with Athens, Rio is the city that received the biggest number of votes 66. and just like Beijing, the largest difference from the second place: 34 votes.


----------



## Pule

Congrats Rio, WELL DONE!!!

SOUTH AFRICA is celebrating with you...


:dance:


----------



## _mike

CONGRATULATIONS RIO!!!!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

My congratulations, guys!!!!!!))


----------



## luclasaw

Rio did a good job! The best video ever,the best speech....The happiest city of the world is now more happy than never!!! Go ahead cariocas, you can!!!


----------



## isaidso

I suppose we can expect stronger and stronger Brazilian teams leading up to 2016.


----------



## Wey

likasz said:


> What about indoor volleyball?Does it will be held in Maracanazinho or other arena?


Maracananzinho :yes:


----------



## TEBC

Wey said:


> And TEBC, pelase update the first page with the following renderings:


Done!!


----------



## TEBC

brummad said:


> ok i wont bother coming, i shall spend my money elsewhere lol


Dont!! You are more than welcome!!!


----------



## TEBC

nomarandlee said:


> What are they planning to do for the athletes walk in/nation introduction? Are they going to have a fake track of some sort? Or an oval red carpet? :colgate:


Expect something like this:


----------



## TEBC

Pule said:


> Congrats Rio, WELL DONE!!!
> 
> SOUTH AFRICA is celebrating with you...
> 
> 
> :dance:


And hope, we will celebrate with South Africa in 2020, 2024 or 2028!! We need one more dot at this map.


----------



## Wey

^^ What a solitary dot :lol:


----------



## nomarandlee

TEBC said:


> And hope, we will celebrate with South Africa in 2020, 2024 or 2028!! We need one more dot at this map.



Poor Buenos Aires, their future argument for the games just got taken away. hno:


----------



## Wey

nomarandlee said:


> Poor Buenos Aires, their future argument for the games just got taken away. hno:


They still got the "Paris of the south" though... :lol:


----------



## LP

likasz said:


> What about indoor volleyball?Does it will be held in Maracanazinho or other arena?


Yeah Maracanazinho:


----------



## TEBC

nomarandlee said:


> Poor Buenos Aires, their future argument for the games just got taken away. hno:


After Rio-2016 I hope we don´t need this argument anymore, if Rio presents a succeful games it will show that other South American cities like Buenos Aires, Santiago, Bogotá are also capable.


----------



## TEBC

What kind of Mascot would you guys love to see it in Brazil?

An Arara bird? A Brazilian jaguar? An Indigenous boy? Or some unalive mascot like the Panam´s Sun?


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

[/QUOTE]

^I think this was the most convincing argument for Rio's win... Also the passion of their presentation was a huge plus... Way to go Rio de Janeiro!


----------



## nomarandlee

TEBC said:


> What kind of Mascot would you guys love to see it in Brazil?
> 
> An Arara bird? A Brazilian jaguar? An Indigenous boy? Or some unalive mascot like the Panam´s Sun?


An Anaconda? 

I say you keep the logo as well. I rather like it as it is unique to Rio (as opposed to a hand, no mention of names) and the logo isn't all the typical Olympic colors.


----------



## ensarsever

2014 world cup 2016 olympic games ? is it fair ?


----------



## Sylver

ensarsever said:


> 2014 world cup 2016 olympic games ? is it fair ?


Exact thing i was thinking. Two huge sporting events in just 2 years span in one country =/

Still, Rio deserved the OG and Brazil was the only nation to bid for the 2014 WC.


----------



## Jorge M

^^ Yes, it is.


----------



## nomarandlee

ensarsever said:


> 2014 world cup 2016 olympic games ? is it fair ?


 I think so. Given Brazils size and importance I think both were a bit overdue anyhow.

If anything it is more unfair to Brazil as they will likely go at least a few decades without either after 2014-2016. If I were Brazilian and had the choice I would rather have them spaced out so I could looking forward and enjoy them at differant times in my life and a new generation could have the experience of viewing the one that comes 10-15 years later.


----------



## RobH

Not unfair at all no. They spent millions getting two bids in. They put the effort in and they get the reward. Good for them.

I've said all along, that from a personal persepctive I wish Rio could have hosted in 2024 or 2028 instead, because I do believe a Brazilian world cup so shortly before will take some of the gloss off their Olympics. But that's just my own personal feeling. And I supported Chicago, so that gave me another reason for hoping Rio wouldn't get it.

But now we have Rio 2016 there's no point in worrying about those things. They'll put on a great show and they deserve both events, for sure. Well done to them for putting themselves out there.


----------



## PauloLescaut

nomarandlee said:


> An Anaconda?
> 
> I say you keep the logo as well. I rather like it as it is unique to Rio (as opposed to a hand, no mention of names) and the logo isn't all the typical Olympic colors.


Nice opportunity to clarify it: Technically there are no "anacondas" in Brazil. We call these kind of snake "sucuri". Acacondas are "hispanic-born snakes". :lol:


----------



## kristo21

Sad thing that Madrid has NO CHANCE because in 2012 we will have OG in Europe and since 1956 where wasn't two OG in row on one continent.


----------



## chosebus

*RIO:*
_you will know what Summer means..._




felicidades!!!!!!


----------



## isaidso

nomarandlee said:


> Poor Buenos Aires, their future argument for the games just got taken away. hno:


Well, Argentina has still never had the games before.


----------



## SVN2007

*Aquactic Competition*

Someone here knows if Maria Lenk Aquatics Park will be in fact the venue for swimming competition ? If not , what will happen with this venue ?


----------



## larsul

Jim856796 said:


> I am not supposed to congratulate Rio de Janeiro on winning the 2016 Olympics because of its terrible two-main stadium plan. And I have issues about a completely temporary main aquatics centre and exhibition hall at Riocentro. Because of this, Rio was definitely not my favourite to win and I expected it to fail. But I guess the city probably cheated to win the 2016 Games.
> 
> If Rio is going to make a perfect Summer Olympic host city, they're going to have to make some alterations to their plan. First, there need to be bigger construction projects in the city. Second, all of the favelas in the city need to be redeveloped, though it is an impossible job because many of the favelas are on hillsides and the redevelopments will have to be done in phases. Third, regulations allow only one main stadium, so make like Barcelona and Mexico City and just hold the ceremonies in the Joao Havelange Olympic Stadium, which will hold 60000, I don't care how small it is, 60K is the minimum requirementfor a main Olympic Stadium, so we need an undisputed main stadium at the minimum required capacity. Fourth, I saw on Wikipedia that the Rio Metro will have several new lines constructed in the future and I hope that at least some of them will be done before the 2016 Games so that transportation will not be much of a big problem. Fifth, you may need to make several other alterations to your already bad-looking venue plan.


Cheated?
They are not from Salt lake City or Atlanta you know?
They presented a great bid so no, they didn't cheat at all... Looser!!


----------



## nomarandlee

isaidso said:


> Well, Argentina has still never had the games before.


True, that is not exactly special though. There are dozens upon dozens of countries that can make that claim. Only a few continents could.

I think Buenos Aires will be the 2nd SA city to host though and hopefully they will not have to wait all that long.


----------



## Wey

SVN2007 said:


> Someone here knows if Maria Lenk Aquatics Park will be in fact the venue for swimming competition ? If not , what will happen with this venue ?


An Aquatics Center will be built for swimming competitions. Maria Lenk will be used for diving and synchronized swimming.


----------



## danVan

Wey said:


> A Aquatics Center will be built for swimming competitions. Maria Lenk will be used for diving and synchronized swimming.


The point for doing that being???


----------



## Wey

danVan said:


> The point for doing that being???


The ML was built before the IOC decided to expand the minimum seats for swimming competitions and to make a requirement of a permanent roof. It wasn't desinged to meet these new requirements.


----------



## Jim856796

^^What's the new minimum requirement, 12000? Rio doesn't need two large aquatics centres and I'm not expanding the capacity of the Maria Lenk Swimming arena and putting a permanent roof over it. They need to at least reduce the capacity of the new swimming venue to at least 3000. IOC shouldn't have made that decision.


----------



## LP

Jim856796 said:


> ^^What's the new minimum requirement, 12000? Rio doesn't need two large aquatics centres and I'm not expanding the capacity of the Maria Lenk Swimming arena and putting a permanent roof over it. They need to at least reduce the capacity of the new swimming venue to at least 3000. IOC shouldn't have made that decision.


^^^^
Never mind, don't worry guy because two aquatic centers will better for the games!:nuts:


----------



## LP

ensarsever said:


> 2014 world cup 2016 olympic games ? is it fair ?


Why not? YES WE CAN lol!:banana::yes::bowtie::baeh3::hi:


----------



## Nicholas O

Congrats Rio on getting the Olympics.

Now the next qquestion, which the IOC did not ask enough- Are you capable of hosting the Olympics?

From a time magazine article "Rio's Olympics Quest: Can it handle the 2016 games?"

"Rio hosted the Pan American Games in 2007, an event that should have transformed the still sometimes provincial resort into a more modern, more international and safer city. The problem is, it didn't quite do that"
Now for details
"they promised to transform the city with a new ring road system, something called a "via light" railway (presumably a light railway), a new state highway and 54 km of new metro lines. But none of the roads, nary a kilometer of metro line, were built. Authorities also promised to clean up the Guanabara Bay, the fetid body of water whose smell assails visitors driving into town from the international airport. Although hundreds of millions of dollars have been spent, the stench persists and the bay remains a stinking eyesore."
The 2014 FIFA world cup doesn't look much better
"More worrying still is that lessons appear not to have been learned. Almost two years after Brazil was awarded the right to host the 2014 soccer World Cup, work has yet to start on its 12 stadiums. A proposed bullet train linking São Paulo and Rio is supposed to be operational in time for the tournament, but the official tender has not been issued yet, and even politicians are now admitting it could be late."
The underdelivering hasn't stopped the events going overbudget
"The Pan Ams reportedly ended up costing many times the original estimate of $177 million, a phenomenal amount given that none of the money went to the promised infrastructure projects. (Some reports had the final costs in Rio close to $2 billion; "
And some more problems
"Some commentators said that was indicative of corruption, but it also suggests serious deficiencies in organization and planning. "Brazil is still learning how to do continuous public policy," Alencar said. "Public works are emergency, localized, specific. There is no strategic planning involved. That was what happened with the Pan Ams.""

I would like to see Brazil have the Olympics. But it needs to prove it is capable of hosting them.

If I were an IOC member, I would ask the Rio delegation to explain the broken promises in the Pan-Am games, why none of the 2014 stadiums have started construction yet, the lack of tenders and progress for the bullet train (which is still at the drawing board, despite it meant to be built in 5 years). While the bullet trains or each metro extension is not vital to the games, it does not give much confidence the stadiums and more serious stuff will be built in time.

Lastly from the article:
"It isn't right that the Olympics be held in the U.S. for the eighth time," Brazilian President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva said recently, in what was just one in a series of typical appeals to IOC delegates. "It's not possible that it be in England in 2012 and in another European country in 2016 ... It's not fair that Brazil, one of the 10 biggest economies in the world for 30 years; that Brazil, one of the world's industrialized countries, a nation that has demonstrated its love for sports; it's not fair that Brazil not be chosen."
It is not fair that Brazil get the host the Olympics when it is not ready for it.

I really like the idea of Brazil having the Olympics. I am sorry I have to say this, but I worry that what should be a moment of national pride could become a moment of national embarrasment.


----------



## lemog

Two aquatic centers isn't something new, it's common to use another center for waterpolo, like China did. The Maria Lenk will have also diving and syncronized swimming, and the new center only for swimming.

I just didn't like to have the 2 aquatic centers one next to the other, the new one should be built on somewhere else, such as in Deodoro complex. There is also the Julio Delamare next to Maracanã but it will be demolished for the stadium fill Fifa's requirements for WC2014.


----------



## LP

Nicholas O said:


> Congrats Rio on getting the Olympics.
> 
> Now the next qquestion, which the IOC did not ask enough- Are you capable of hosting the Olympics?
> 
> From a time magazine article "Rio's Olympics Quest: Can it handle the 2016 games?"
> 
> "Rio hosted the Pan American Games in 2007, an event that should have transformed the still sometimes provincial resort into a more modern, more international and safer city. The problem is, it didn't quite do that"
> Now for details
> "they promised to transform the city with a new ring road system, something called a "via light" railway (presumably a light railway), a new state highway and 54 km of new metro lines. But none of the roads, nary a kilometer of metro line, were built. Authorities also promised to clean up the Guanabara Bay, the fetid body of water whose smell assails visitors driving into town from the international airport. Although hundreds of millions of dollars have been spent, the stench persists and the bay remains a stinking eyesore."
> The 2014 FIFA world cup doesn't look much better
> "More worrying still is that lessons appear not to have been learned. Almost two years after Brazil was awarded the right to host the 2014 soccer World Cup, work has yet to start on its 12 stadiums. A proposed bullet train linking São Paulo and Rio is supposed to be operational in time for the tournament, but the official tender has not been issued yet, and even politicians are now admitting it could be late."
> The underdelivering hasn't stopped the events going overbudget
> "The Pan Ams reportedly ended up costing many times the original estimate of $177 million, a phenomenal amount given that none of the money went to the promised infrastructure projects. (Some reports had the final costs in Rio close to $2 billion; "
> And some more problems
> "Some commentators said that was indicative of corruption, but it also suggests serious deficiencies in organization and planning. "Brazil is still learning how to do continuous public policy," Alencar said. "Public works are emergency, localized, specific. There is no strategic planning involved. That was what happened with the Pan Ams.""
> 
> I would like to see Brazil have the Olympics. But it needs to prove it is capable of hosting them.
> 
> If I were an IOC member, I would ask the Rio delegation to explain the broken promises in the Pan-Am games, why none of the 2014 stadiums have started construction yet, the lack of tenders and progress for the bullet train (which is still at the drawing board, despite it meant to be built in 5 years). While the bullet trains or each metro extension is not vital to the games, it does not give much confidence the stadiums and more serious stuff will be built in time.
> 
> Lastly from the article:
> "It isn't right that the Olympics be held in the U.S. for the eighth time," Brazilian President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva said recently, in what was just one in a series of typical appeals to IOC delegates. "It's not possible that it be in England in 2012 and in another European country in 2016 ... It's not fair that Brazil, one of the 10 biggest economies in the world for 30 years; that Brazil, one of the world's industrialized countries, a nation that has demonstrated its love for sports; it's not fair that Brazil not be chosen."
> It is not fair that Brazil get the host the Olympics when it is not ready for it.
> 
> I really like the idea of Brazil having the Olympics. I am sorry I have to say this, but I worry that what should be a moment of national pride could become a moment of national embarrasment.


I agree, this credit given to us means that we must and need to do a hard work from now on. Trust us....kay:


----------



## TEBC

Nicholas O said:


> Congrats Rio on getting the Olympics.
> 
> Now the next qquestion, which the IOC did not ask enough- Are you capable of hosting the Olympics?
> 
> From a time magazine article "Rio's Olympics Quest: Can it handle the 2016 games?"
> 
> "Rio hosted the Pan American Games in 2007, an event that should have transformed the still sometimes provincial resort into a more modern, more international and safer city. The problem is, it didn't quite do that"
> Now for details
> "they promised to transform the city with a new ring road system, something called a "via light" railway (presumably a light railway), a new state highway and 54 km of new metro lines. But none of the roads, nary a kilometer of metro line, were built. Authorities also promised to clean up the Guanabara Bay, the fetid body of water whose smell assails visitors driving into town from the international airport. Although hundreds of millions of dollars have been spent, the stench persists and the bay remains a stinking eyesore."
> The 2014 FIFA world cup doesn't look much better
> "More worrying still is that lessons appear not to have been learned. Almost two years after Brazil was awarded the right to host the 2014 soccer World Cup, work has yet to start on its 12 stadiums. A proposed bullet train linking São Paulo and Rio is supposed to be operational in time for the tournament, but the official tender has not been issued yet, and even politicians are now admitting it could be late."
> The underdelivering hasn't stopped the events going overbudget
> "The Pan Ams reportedly ended up costing many times the original estimate of $177 million, a phenomenal amount given that none of the money went to the promised infrastructure projects. (Some reports had the final costs in Rio close to $2 billion; "
> And some more problems
> "Some commentators said that was indicative of corruption, but it also suggests serious deficiencies in organization and planning. "Brazil is still learning how to do continuous public policy," Alencar said. "Public works are emergency, localized, specific. There is no strategic planning involved. That was what happened with the Pan Ams.""
> 
> I would like to see Brazil have the Olympics. But it needs to prove it is capable of hosting them.
> 
> If I were an IOC member, I would ask the Rio delegation to explain the broken promises in the Pan-Am games, why none of the 2014 stadiums have started construction yet, the lack of tenders and progress for the bullet train (which is still at the drawing board, despite it meant to be built in 5 years). While the bullet trains or each metro extension is not vital to the games, it does not give much confidence the stadiums and more serious stuff will be built in time.
> 
> Lastly from the article:
> "It isn't right that the Olympics be held in the U.S. for the eighth time," Brazilian President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva said recently, in what was just one in a series of typical appeals to IOC delegates. "It's not possible that it be in England in 2012 and in another European country in 2016 ... It's not fair that Brazil, one of the 10 biggest economies in the world for 30 years; that Brazil, one of the world's industrialized countries, a nation that has demonstrated its love for sports; it's not fair that Brazil not be chosen."
> It is not fair that Brazil get the host the Olympics when it is not ready for it.
> 
> I really like the idea of Brazil having the Olympics.* I am sorry I have to say this, but I worry that what should be a moment of national pride could become a moment of national embarrasment.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Let´s wait for 2016 then you can discover by yourself. OK?


----------



## lemog

^^

Well, Rio failed in some of the workings for the Pan, but made a good hosting in the overall, that's what opened the path for the Olympics. The infrastructure plans were in fact desapointing, that's why some people are skeptical about the Olympics.

But, this time, failing is not an option. The requirements for the Olympics are much bigger than for the Pan. And the country has adquired more experience, that's why we made a competitive bid for 2016.

That's the moment we need to work really hard now, the future of the city depends on us realizing good Olympic Games. And I'm personally optimistic about this, since we are all mobilized now and, like I said, more experienced.

Well, starting the constructions in this country is a big problem since bureaucracy is very annoying, and well, we are people with a bad habit of postponing things. The stadiums for 2014 are supposed to be started next year, if things go alright should be done then. The bullet train wasn't supposed for 2014 only, but to reduct the number of Rio-São Paulo flights, it's very delayed but contracts have already been signed. Probably will take time, but I don't see it not being constructed. For the metro I'm skeptical, talks have been made for long time but is's expensive and takes long work. It wasn't included in the 2016 plan since there's no warrancy it will be constructed, but the intention is to build it. Even though, the plans for 2016 see big investment for transport, on expanding roads and bus lines.


----------



## TEBC

Nicholas O said:


> Congrats Rio on getting the Olympics.
> 
> Now the next qquestion, which the IOC did not ask enough- Are you capable of hosting the Olympics?
> 
> From a time magazine article "Rio's Olympics Quest: Can it handle the 2016 games?"
> 
> "Rio hosted the Pan American Games in 2007, an event that should have transformed the still sometimes provincial resort into a more modern, more international and safer city. The problem is, it didn't quite do that"
> Now for details
> "they promised to transform the city with a new ring road system, something called a "via light" railway (presumably a light railway), a new state highway and 54 km of new metro lines. But none of the roads, nary a kilometer of metro line, were built. Authorities also promised to clean up the Guanabara Bay, the fetid body of water whose smell assails visitors driving into town from the international airport. Although hundreds of millions of dollars have been spent, the stench persists and the bay remains a stinking eyesore."
> The 2014 FIFA world cup doesn't look much better
> *"More worrying still is that lessons appear not to have been learned. Almost two years after Brazil was awarded the right to host the 2014 soccer World Cup, work has yet to start on its 12 stadiums. A proposed bullet train linking São Paulo and Rio is supposed to be operational in time for the tournament, but the official tender has not been issued yet, and even politicians are now admitting it could be late."*
> The underdelivering hasn't stopped the events going overbudget
> "The Pan Ams reportedly ended up costing many times the original estimate of $177 million, a phenomenal amount given that none of the money went to the promised infrastructure projects. (Some reports had the final costs in Rio close to $2 billion; "
> And some more problems
> "Some commentators said that was indicative of corruption, but it also suggests serious deficiencies in organization and planning. "Brazil is still learning how to do continuous public policy," Alencar said. "Public works are emergency, localized, specific. There is no strategic planning involved. That was what happened with the Pan Ams.""
> 
> I would like to see Brazil have the Olympics. But it needs to prove it is capable of hosting them.
> 
> If I were an IOC member, I would ask the Rio delegation to explain the broken promises in the Pan-Am games, why none of the 2014 stadiums have started construction yet, the lack of tenders and progress for the bullet train (which is still at the drawing board, despite it meant to be built in 5 years). While the bullet trains or each metro extension is not vital to the games, it does not give much confidence the stadiums and more serious stuff will be built in time.
> 
> Lastly from the article:
> "It isn't right that the Olympics be held in the U.S. for the eighth time," Brazilian President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva said recently, in what was just one in a series of typical appeals to IOC delegates. "It's not possible that it be in England in 2012 and in another European country in 2016 ... It's not fair that Brazil, one of the 10 biggest economies in the world for 30 years; that Brazil, one of the world's industrialized countries, a nation that has demonstrated its love for sports; it's not fair that Brazil not be chosen."
> It is not fair that Brazil get the host the Olympics when it is not ready for it.
> 
> I really like the idea of Brazil having the Olympics. I am sorry I have to say this, but I worry that what should be a moment of national pride could become a moment of national embarrasment.



How would we started working if FIFA delayed it choices for the host cities?? All the projects (except Morumbi Stadium) are on schedule. The bullet-train was never a project for the WC, They just decided that would be a good transportation for the WC if it was able to be finished before, but NEVER none said it was part of WC´s plan.


----------



## TEBC

Please, people should stop with all the harassment about Rio´s victory!! None can be done now!! It´s going to be Rio de Janeiro even you like it or not. Wait for the results to start bashing the city.


----------



## brummad

i have to say, after watching all 4 presentations in their entirety Rio knocked the others out of the water!! you can clearly see how the influence from the massively competetive 2012 election was there and how Rio2016 capitalised on their economic growth stats and emotional desire to host the Olympics. I truly believe that the simple use of a map and some white letters towards the start of their presentation sealed the deal for Rio, How can any IOC member, knowing that 4 cities could all host a great games, not be swayed by a map with clusters of previous host cities and one big empty green space, ie South America. Simple yet a work of genius, bold, forthright and brave. Also the image of the olympic rings on the beach from the sky. already Iconic in my eyes!! Well done Rio!


----------



## luclasaw

I MUST TO BOOK MY TICKET TO RIO 2016!!


----------



## Jim856796

larsul said:


> Cheated?
> They are not from Salt lake City or Atlanta you know?
> They presented a great bid so no, they didn't cheat at all... Looser!!


What about the alterations I proposed? Focus on those alterations, not anymore about Rio cheating.


----------



## Soroban

Jim856796 said:


> If Rio is going to make a perfect Summer Olympic host city, they're going to have to make some alterations to their plan. First, there need to be bigger construction projects in the city. *Second, all of the favelas in the city need to be redeveloped, though it is an impossible job because many of the favelas are on hillsides and the redevelopments will have to be done in phases.*


Lie!!!!

Brazil has large experience in remodelling of favelas in hillsides. 

http://www.vitoria.es.gov.br/projetoterra/apresentacaoingles.htm


----------



## El Mariachi

TEBC said:


> What kind of Mascot would you guys love to see it in Brazil?
> 
> An Arara bird? A Brazilian jaguar? An Indigenous boy? Or some unalive mascot like the Panam´s Sun?


A cartoon version of Lil Ze' from City of God, Eddy Gordo from Tekken, and Blanka from Street Fighter. 


(I'm joking :bowtie


----------



## Jim856796

Rocinha is the largest slum in Rio, so are there any plans to gentrify Rocinha? Many of the slums look well constructed, you build a concrete frame and then you add a low budget facade to it. The home needs electricity and plumbing systems. When the Olympics come to a certain city, it shouldn't be infested with slums and shantytowns, so they need to be either torn down or cleaned up. And now I'm choosing to clean up and improve the structures in those favelas. And it willbe done by a natural selection process. It would involve tearing down structures which ar difficult to stailise and renovating and upgrading the stabe structures.


----------



## SkyLerm

Too many renderings... anyway congrats Rio !


----------



## Soroban

Jim856796 said:


> Rocinha is the largest slum in Rio, so are there any plans to gentrify Rocinha? Many of the slums look well constructed, you build a concrete frame and then you add a low budget facade to it. The home needs electricity and plumbing systems. When the Olympics come to a certain city, it shouldn't be infested with slums and shantytowns, so they need to be either torn down or cleaned up. And now I'm choosing to clean up and improve the structures in those favelas. And it willbe done by a natural selection process. It would involve tearing down structures which ar difficult to stailise and renovating and upgrading the stabe structures.


All the houses in the rocinha have electricity. The majority is brick. Plumbing is fail, but easy of being resolved.The problem is access, lacking of planning, security and appearance.
What is done is exactly what you think to be hard. The persons are maintained where they live.


----------



## WallyP

Rocinha´s houses has already electricity and most of them is already connected to plumbing systems. But the most important thing is that Rocinha, and also some other slums in Brazil are under depevelopment process called PAC that will transform it all the ways.


















other places that were considered slums are already neighbourhoods after PAC


----------



## Soroban

^^In fact, I can't speak about the plumbing system in Rio' favelas, but I know that in most this is being resolved. The problem is that foreigners don't know the slums of Brazil. They confuse with Mumbai. And.... Rocinha have cable TV!!!

More:
http://www.rocinha.org


----------



## MelboyPete

Congratulations Rio. I was always hoping Rio would be the host for the 2016 Olympics.


----------



## No1_Saint

Woo hoo...Viva Brazil. :banana::banana:


----------



## Jim856796

They are already cleaning up the favelas? All right, then we can get to the issue about the Rio Metro and its expansion with their two existing lines and four proposed lines. I hope the Metro will connect all four of the Olympic venue clusters.


----------



## traveler

Viva Brazil / Brasil....congrats Rio !


----------



## PauloLescaut

Jim856796 said:


> They are already cleaning up the favelas? All right, then we can get to the issue about the Rio Metro and its expansion with their two existing lines and four proposed lines. I hope the Metro will connect all four of the Olympic venue clusters.


There is a 225 km rail system administrated by SuperVia, but today "Metrô" and "Trem" are officially differed. The first one has just 37 km and it's what you call "subway". SuperVia is investing on a new signaling system in order to make 3-minute intervals between compositions, which is the subway standard.


Subway (37km – Metrô Rio) - There are stations at *MARACANÃ, SAMBÓDROMO* ("Central" and "Praça XI"), *PARQUE DO FLAMENGO, MARINA DA GLÓRIA* ("Cinelândia", "Glória" and "Catete") and *COPACABANA* ("C. Arcoverde", "S. Campos" and "Cantagalo"). The official olympic project conceives an extension to "Gávea" near *LAGOA*, but it seems that Line 4 will be built to the *BARRA* district until 2016.

Rail, "Trem" (225 km - SuperVia) The are stations at *MARACANÃ, SAMBÓDROMO* ("Central do Brasil"), *João Havelange Stadium* ("Engenho de Dentro") and *DEODORO*. There is an expansion project to Rio International Airport.

BRT - In project. It would provide connections from Barra to Deodoro, Gávea and Engenho de Dentro. It can be replaced by a monorail project.



Here is a chart from Panamerican Games 2007 (without the new Metrô Rio stations: Cantagalo/ Copacabana, Cidade Nova and General Osório/Ipanema):










BRT Barra-Engenho de Dentro is similar to Line 6/ Metrô Rio:


----------



## speed_demon

ensarsever said:


> 2014 world cup 2016 olympic games ? is it fair ?


FIFA World Cup 1994 in USA and Atlanta (USA) Olympics 1996, is it fair? C'mon, what an argument...


----------



## AndreÇB

Flamengo fans tried to make a mention to 2016 Olympics using cardboards today, in Maracanã, in the local match against Fluminense.

But somehow looks like something went wrong... :lol:










At least they won the game, that had a 82,000 attendance (league record in 2009).


----------



## Jim856796

Now there is a high-speed rail line connecting Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, and Campinas to be built before the 2014 World Cup at a cost of $9,000,000,000. The line will also connect the city's airports as well. If it can't be completed before the World Cup, i hope this line is completed before the Olympics.


----------



## Cobucci

Jim856796 said:


> Now there is a high-speed rail line connecting Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, and Campinas to be built before the 2014 World Cup at a cost of $9,000,000,000. The line will also connect the city's airports as well. If it can't be completed before the World Cup, i hope this line is completed before the Olympics.


It would be very difficult to be built before the World Cup


----------



## Wey

But it will surely be completed before the OG kay:

Our biggest concern of all, Jim, is to instaure metro lines in the place of the proposed BRT, 'cause it would just be awfull to have BRT in these hugely massive dislocational axes, it won't step up to the demand and turn out to be a waste of time and a money... we want lines 4 and 6 of the metro now!!!


----------



## luclasaw

speed_demon said:


> FIFA World Cup 1994 in USA and Atlanta (USA) Olympics 1996, is it fair? C'mon, what an argument...


And....both was made with bad very bad organization.....


----------



## TEBC

luclasaw said:


> And....both was made with bad very bad organization.....


Atlanta yes. But the WC turned out a success.


----------



## TEBC

Golf and Rugby Become Olympic Sports
Friday, October 9, 2009 7:45am EDT GB Editor 
Font size: 

Both Golf and Rugby have been voted into the Olympic program by the International Olympic Committee. Golf received a vote of 63-27 in favor while Rugby received a vote of 81-8 votes in favor. The two sports will begin competitions at the Rio de Janeiro 2016 Olympic Games.

Both sports made 20-minute presentations to the IOC members that included elite athletes and video presentations followed by a question and answer session.

Seven sports were bidding for inclusion in the Olymypic Games including golf, rugby, baseball, softball, squash, roller sports and karate. In August the IOC Executive Board shortened the list when they announced that only golf and rugby considered at the IOC session.

Before the vote the decision was debated intently by IOC members, some who didn't agree with the selection process that put much of of power in the hands of the Executive Board - others who felt it was important to support the Executive Board.

Earlier, by a vote of 85-8 the IOC members accepted 26 core sports for the 2016 Olympic Games.

http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_sports_bids/1216134767.html


----------



## salaverryo

ensarsever said:


> 2014 world cup 2016 olympic games ? is it fair ?


Mexico hosted the Summer Olympics in 1968 and the World Cup in 1970. If it was fair for Mexico, then it is fair for Brazil.


----------



## AndreÇB

^^
Munich 1972 + 1974


----------



## AndreÇB

2016 Rugby matches in São Januário Stadium (prop. CR Vasco da Gama), nearby Maracanã;

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estádio_São_Januário


----------



## RobH

I wish we could have Rugby in London. It'd be great to have Twickenham full up for a day or two of Rugby in 2012.


----------



## SuCumaethor

TEBC said:


> Golf and Rugby Become Olympic Sports
> Friday, October 9, 2009 7:45am EDT GB Editor
> Font size:
> 
> Both Golf and Rugby have been voted into the Olympic program by the International Olympic Committee. Golf received a vote of 63-27 in favor while Rugby received a vote of 81-8 votes in favor. The two sports will begin competitions at the Rio de Janeiro 2016 Olympic Games.
> 
> Both sports made 20-minute presentations to the IOC members that included elite athletes and video presentations followed by a question and answer session.
> 
> Seven sports were bidding for inclusion in the Olymypic Games including golf, rugby, baseball, softball, squash, roller sports and karate. In August the IOC Executive Board shortened the list when they announced that only golf and rugby considered at the IOC session.
> 
> Before the vote the decision was debated intently by IOC members, some who didn't agree with the selection process that put much of of power in the hands of the Executive Board - others who felt it was important to support the Executive Board.
> 
> Earlier, by a vote of 85-8 the IOC members accepted 26 core sports for the 2016 Olympic Games.
> 
> http://www.gamesbids.com/eng/olympic_sports_bids/1216134767.html


Which rugby was voted into Olympic program? Please don't tell me rugby 7...


----------



## Cobucci

SuCumaethor said:


> Which rugby was voted into Olympic program? Please don't tell me rugby 7...


Yes, it was.


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> I wish we could have Rugby in London. It'd be great to have Twickenham full up for a day or two of Rugby in 2012.


Yes, it will be the same as Futsal. Can you imagine if they decide to play futsal in 2020 when the olympics will be in Brazil 4 years before?

BTW, It will be Jus Men´s Rugby? Golf will be men and women competing together?


----------



## secondcity1

Rio hosting the Olympics is also a big win for some Chicago companies.

http://www.chicagobusiness.com/cgi-bin/article.pl?article_id=32495&seenIt=1


----------



## antriksh_sfo

AndreÇB said:


> 2016 Rugby matches in São Januário Stadium (prop. CR Vasco da Gama), nearby Maracanã;
> QUOTE]
> 
> It is aweful.
> Seems to be very unsafe and technically not meeting the requirements.:ancient::ancient::ancient::fart::fart::fart:


----------



## TEBC

antriksh_sfo said:


> AndreÇB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 Rugby matches in São Januário Stadium (prop. CR Vasco da Gama), nearby Maracanã;
> QUOTE]
> 
> It is aweful.
> Seems to be very unsafe and technically not meeting the requirements.:ancient::ancient::ancient::fart::fart::fart:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry, it will be refreshed and probably be done before Delhi´s CWG venues. hno:
Click to expand...


----------



## Jim856796

Cobucci said:


> Yes, it was.


You seen that report on GamesBids.com about Rugby sevens swapping World Cup for the Olympics? That means geting rid of the Rugby Sevens World Cup so that the only pinnacle would be the Summer Olympic Games event. I was opposed to that move.


----------



## Cobucci

Jim856796 said:


> You seen that report on GamesBids.com about Rugby sevens swapping World Cup for the Olympics? That means geting rid of the Rugby Sevens World Cup so that the only pinnacle would be the Summer Olympic Games event. I was opposed to that move.


But the IOC prefers a sport that privilege the Olympics than another which has a powerful event to rivalize with the OG.

The "normal" Rugby would be like Football, taking place in some stadiums out of the host city. That's a problem too.


----------



## TEBC

Jim856796 said:


> You seen that report on GamesBids.com about Rugby sevens swapping World Cup for the Olympics? That means geting rid of the Rugby Sevens World Cup so that the only pinnacle would be the Summer Olympic Games event. I was opposed to that move.





Cobucci said:


> But the IOC prefers a sport that privilege the Olympics than another which has a powerful event to rivalize with the OG.
> 
> The "normal" Rugby would be like Football, taking place in some stadiums out of the host city. That's a problem too.


 I dont think that Rugby Sevens World Cup would rivalizes with th Olympic Games. The 7-WC is a really small event when we compare with regular 15-rugby WC.


----------



## Jim856796

Sao Januario doesn't look like it is high quality. The IOC wants every venue built to the highest of quality for competition. Looks like they might as well tear it down and build from scratch.


----------



## TEBC

Jim856796 said:


> Sao Januario doesn't look like it is high quality. The IOC wants every venue built to the highest of quality for competition. Looks like they might *as well tear it down and build from scratch*.


They would never do this, Sao Januario is a very old stadium with such beautiful portuguese architeture. I think they need a high quality upgrade.


----------



## TEBC

But I still prefere Joao Havelange Stadium for Rugby Competitions.


----------



## TEBC




----------



## TEBC

some old and beautiful Rio´s stadium

*Estádio das Laranjeiras (Fluminense)*(1918)




























*Estádio São Januário (Vasco da Gama)*(1927)









































































*Sede do Botafogo*


----------



## AndreÇB

Yes, São Januário is old and needs a lot of investment to meet with "Olympic Level"... But i'm sure a good work will be done... It can be renovated/refurbished... It has a central location in the city, and a top-division club with many fans to use it after 2016.


----------



## Mo Rush

Keep it simple. Use JH stadium.


----------



## TEBC

Mo Rush said:


> Keep it simple. Use JH stadium.


I still dont get it, JH will no be use for football, so why not use for rugby/atlhetics? I think Sao Januario was only a pre-venue choice, they will decide for JH though


----------



## -Corey-

Are those really the "Olympic venues", damn they look so old. :S


----------



## Kenni

I can respect, and admire tho, an architecturally beautiful old stadium.

I for one, am iffy about some over the top new designs some cities are adopting. Give me a traditional impressive catchy venue any day!


----------



## TEBC

La innata vocación de Brasil a la felicidad
JUAN ARIAS 13/10/2009 


Vota Resultado 219 votos Comentarios - 60 
El hecho de haber ganado Río de Janeiro la celebración de los Juegos Olímpicos del 2016, dejando atrás ciudades de gran prestigio como Madrid, Chicago o Tokio, ha sido analizado ya por activa y por pasiva. Se ha dicho de todo. Que Suramérica se merecía ya unos Juegos. Y es cierto. Que Brasil es hoy la potencia económica emergente de la región. Y también es cierto, como lo es que buena parte de la victoria se debió a la enorme popularidad mundial del carismático ex metalúrgico y hoy presidente Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva. Y con él a la acción del dios del fútbol, Pelé, y el mago carioca Paulo Coelho, que supo ganarse la simpatía de las mujeres de los delegados del COI a quienes invitó a cenar en un restaurante de Copenhague, en un clima de felicidad brasileña. ¿O habrán sido sólo las imágenes de las bellezas únicas de la mágica ciudad carioca? También, pero no sólo.

La noticia en otros webs
webs en español 
en otros idiomas 
En la victoria de Río seguro que ha influido la estrecha relación de todo un país con la sonrisa
Existe otro elemento poco subrayado y es la innata vocación de Brasil y de los brasileños a la felicidad, que acaba irradiándose internacionalmente, contagiando al mundo.

Si se hubiese hecho un sondeo nacional habría aparecido que ese día el 100% de los brasileños se sintió feliz cuando el presidente del Comité Olímpico Internacional abrió el sobre y apareció Río de Janeiro como vencedor de la competición para celebrar los Juegos Olímpicos del 2016. Los brasileños, que gozan de una formidable cohesión nacional, están siempre abiertos a acoger cualquier motivo para ser felices. Y albergar los Juegos les ha producido orgullo y felicidad. Y no lo esconden, que es otra de las características del brasileño.

En mi primera entrevista a la actriz de cine y teatro Fernanda Montenegro cuando llegué a Brasil, hace ahora 10 años, me dijo algo que nunca he olvidado y que pude más tarde tocar con la mano: "La diferencia entre un europeo y un brasileño es que el brasileño no se avergüenza de decir que es feliz y el europeo, sí".

Cualquiera que pasa por Brasil, de turismo o de trabajo, se siente enseguida atrapado por la cordialidad, la exuberancia afectiva, la acogida alegre de sus gentes, del norte al sur del país. "Es que con los brasileños no se puede uno pelear porque te sonríen hasta cuando te enfadas", me decía un corresponsal argentino. Es verdad. La vocación del brasileño es más hacia la paz, la amistad, el entendimiento mutuo, el deseo de agradar que hacia la guerra o la pelea. Y, entonces, ¿qué ocurre con la violencia que mata en Brasil más que en otros países? No es una violencia brasileña, la produce el cáncer del tráfico de drogas.

La mejor arma del brasileño sigue siendo la sonrisa. Al catedrático de Estética de la Universidad de Río Isaías Latuf le preguntaron en plena calle en Buenos Aires si era brasileño. "¿Cómo lo ha notado?", preguntó. Y la respuesta fue: "Por su sonrisa".

Según un sondeo realizado en 2008 en 120 países por el Instituto Gallup World Poll, y presentado por la Fundación Getulio Vargas (FGV), la felicidad del brasileño es superior a su PIB. El joven brasileño aparece con una valoración de la felicidad superior a la media mundial. El estudio revela que los jóvenes brasileños de entre 15 y 29 años presentan mayor esperanza de ser felices los próximos cinco años que los jóvenes del resto del mundo. Y esa esperanza de felicidad alcanza un 9,29%.

Los psicólogos han intentado analizar estos datos. ¿Cómo es posible que los jóvenes de un país que aparece sólo en el puesto 52 en el índice mundial de la renta se sientan los más felices del planeta? El psicólogo Dionisio Benaszewski lo achaca a que, según la misma encuesta, los jóvenes brasileños valoran más la felicidad que el trabajo o el dinero. Si hay algo, en efecto, que he tocado con la mano en Brasil es que la mayoría de sus ciudadanos, hasta los más pobres, no viven para trabajar; trabajan para vivir y para vivir felices. Es casi imposible conseguir que alguien quiera trabajar, ni ganando el doble, en un domingo. Suelen decir: "Ah, no, domingo nâo da".

Según Benaszewski, existe otro elemento creador de felicidad en Brasil y es el que ofrecen las buenas relaciones existentes entre miembros de la familia y entre vecinos. Aquí la red de solidaridad, sobre todo entre los más pobres, es formidable. Un ejemplo de ello lo son las favelas pobres de Río, que entre ellas se llaman "comunidades". Y lo son. El elemento afecto en las relaciones y el afán por ayudarse mutuamente en las adversidades, o de disfrutar en los momentos felices, es proverbial.

Suele decirse que los brasileños saben sacar felicidad hasta de las piedras. La buscan en la alegría y en la tristeza. El día que Río ganó la celebración de los Juegos Olímpicos, una pareja joven de brasileños entrevistada en Madrid por un reportero del programa de Iñaki Gabilondo dijo algo más o menos así: "No estéis tristes. Venid a Río, que es una ciudad maravillosa, y os sentiréis felices". Pensé que, de haber sido al revés, si hubiese ganado Madrid y perdido Río, la joven también se habría consolado de alguna forma diciendo que estaba feliz en la maravillosa ciudad de Madrid.

Así son los brasileños. Son buceadores en el mar de la felicidad y, como no lo ocultan, acaban contagiando a los otros. Sin duda ese contagio también tuvo que ver a la hora de votar en Copenhague.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/opin...l/felicidad/elpepiopi/20091013elpepiopi_5/Tes


----------



## AndreÇB

Mo Rush said:


> Keep it simple. Use JH stadium.


True... It's possible.


----------



## planaria

Jim856796 said:


> Sao Januario doesn't look like it is high quality. The IOC wants every venue built to the highest of quality for competition. Looks like they might as well tear it down and build from scratch.


I actually love the fact that São Januário will host the rugby.

It´d be stupid make a stadium for a sport that will be tested for the first time in decades AND has zero tradition in Brazil.

Rio de Janeiro is overloaded of stadiums. I loved that we won without need to construct (another) Olympic Stadium, since we´ll have two of the most powerfull stadiums of the world up to 2016 ("new" Maracanã and amplied João Havelange). A third one would be expensive and useless after the OG.

Plus, It´s a nice opportunity to renovate São Januário, a historic stadium for the city/country.

I´m a Flamengo fan, but I have to say that Vasco/São Januário is to brazilian soccer what the North Carolina Tar Heels is to US basketball.

That said, IMHO, rugby always combined with the classic style. So, São Januário will be a nice fit. :banana:

My only big concern is with the security. We all know that São Januário is in one for the worst neighborhood of Rio.


----------



## AndreÇB

planaria said:


> Rio de Janeiro is overloaded of stadiums.


No, it's not... Only these 3 have good capacity (over 20,000).

London has 13... :nuts:
Buenos Aires has 11.. :nuts:

http://www.worldstadiums.com/


----------



## planaria

Well, honestly we cant compare these cities.

Rio de Janeiro only have 4 big soccer teams. Buenos Aires in the other hand host most of big soccer argentines teams.

London is a special case, since in England even the 1000th soccer division can sold out the tickets with a year of antecipation. lol

In Rio de Janeiro, only Flamengo currently can take a public of more than 30k fans regularly to the stadiums.

So, I dont see any reason to construct another stadium over 30k. I think it´s better to renovate São Januário, the stadium of a team who usally take 15/20k to stadium regularly.

Who would take the other new stadium? Fluminense? Ugh...


----------



## Jim856796

Rio always has bad neighbourhoods. The Hotel Horsa Nacional is located in a bad neighbourhood and is vacant because of it. They need to reopen that hoel. And if the Sao Januario Stadium can't be renovated, a move for the rugby events to the Joao Havelange Stadium should be considered.


----------



## planaria

Well, Barra doesnt have bad neighbourhoods. 

My biggest concern with JH hosting rugby would be the low public. We´d see 3 or 4 thousand of people watching the first rounds of the tournament in a 60k stadium. That would look really bad in TV...

A 20/30k stadium would fit perfectly to rugby in Brazil.


----------



## AndreÇB

^^
I would be one of them... Rugby is a fantastic game.



> A 20/30k stadium would fit perfectly to rugby in Brazil.


I agree...


----------



## AndreÇB

planaria said:


> Well, Barra doesnt have bad neighbourhoods.


There are favelas in Barra too... Rio das Pedras is an example.... *BUT I refuse to see favelas as 'bad neighbourhoods'... People are happy there... 99,999% of people who live there are regular workers, people like me and you...* Normal life... Being a 'non-regular' residence is just a consequence of the lack of urban planning, over the last 100 years.

There are many favelas going thru urbanization in Rio, receiving Police Stations... Rio Citizens support the police work, and crime rates are decreasing... Yes, they are... IOC would never bring the game to an "out of control" city...

Things will improve a lot 'till 2016.


----------



## RobH

planaria said:


> Well, Barra doesnt have bad neighbourhoods.
> 
> My biggest concern with JH hosting rugby would be the low public. We´d see 3 or 4 thousand of people watching *the first rounds of the tournament* in a 60k stadium. That would look really bad in TV...
> 
> A 20/30k stadium would fit perfectly to rugby in Brazil.


There won't be a first round per se.

The whole tournament is played over a single day as I understand it. Rugby 7s matches are _very short_ and the tickets, I think, will be to see a day of Rugby rather than for individual matches.

_"While a normal rugby union match lasts at least 80 minutes, a normal sevens match consists of two halves of seven minutes with a one-minute half-time break"_


----------



## Soroban

Jim856796 said:


> Rio always has bad neighbourhoods. The Hotel Horsa Nacional is located in a bad neighbourhood and is vacant because of it. They need to reopen that hoel. And if the Sao Januario Stadium can't be renovated, a move for the rugby events to the Joao Havelange Stadium should be considered.


Bad neighbourhoods? This is an insult to cariocas.

Rugby. I suggest Moça Bonita Stadium (Bangu). It is most adapted for this sport so popular.




Giuilite Coutinho Stadium

Foi inaugurado em 23 de janeiro de 2000 no jogo America 3 x 1 Seleção Carioca. Tendo o atacante Sorato, do America, feito o primeiro gol no estádio. O campo de jogo mede 105m x 70m.

Com capacidade para 16.000 espectadores, com ampliação já prevista para *32.000*; campo de jogo nas dimensões do Maracanã, localizado no município de Mesquita, na região da Baixada Fluminense, entre importantes municípios em PIB do Estado do RJ (Duque de Caxias - R$6 bilhões e Nova Iguaçu - R$3 bilhões). Seu recorde de público foi no jogo America 2 a 2 Flamengo, com 9.009 pagantes, em 5 de março de 2006.

No estado do Rio de Janeiro somente o America e o Vasco têm estádios próprios.


----------



## planaria

But my point is exactly that no make sense put money and new seats in América stadium, since they barely can put 3k fans in a game. Plus, they´re using often the Maracanã instead of their stadium.

It´d make more sense renovate São Januário, a stadium that could receive a 30k public regularly.

Plus, Mesquita is another city and far as hell.


----------



## planaria

AndreÇB said:


> There are favelas in Barra too... Rio das Pedras is an example.... *BUT I refuse to see favelas as 'bad neighbourhoods'... People are happy there... 99,999% of people who live there are regular workers, people like me and you...* Normal life... Being a 'non-regular' residence is just a consequence of the lack of urban planning, over the last 100 years.
> 
> There are many favelas going thru urbanization in Rio, receiving Police Stations... Rio Citizens support the police work, and crime rates are decreasing... Yes, they are... IOC would never bring the game to an "out of control" city...
> 
> Things will improve a lot 'till 2016.


You got my point. I dont consider every favela as a "bad neighbourhoods".

Rio das Pedras is not that far from Barra (Itanhangá), but is just a place of poor people living. The crime rate isnt big there. Definitly, not a problem to OG.

In the other hand, there are favela really really dangerous as Mineira, Borel, Barreira do Vasco, Jacarezinho, Complexo do Alemão and even Rocinha.

Right now, the last happenings in Morro dos Macacos and Mangueira should really worry the autorities, since those are favela really close to Maracanã and JH Olympic Stadium.

Those should be the first to receive this kind of urbanization, IMO.


----------



## Soroban

planaria said:


> But my point is exactly that no make sense put money and new seats in América stadium, since they barely can put 3k fans in a game. Plus, they´re using often the Maracanã instead of their stadium.
> 
> It´d make more sense renovate São Januário, a stadium that could receive a 30k public regularly.
> 
> Plus, Mesquita is another city and far as hell.


There games in others cities, including Sao Paulo. Mesquita is in the Rio's metropolitan region.


----------



## TEBC

Soroban said:


> There games in others cities, including Sao Paulo. Mesquita is in the Rio's metropolitan region.



I can see OIC giving the games to a region considered the worst in the state as it is the Baixada Fluminense. Too dangerous to take that risk.


----------



## AndreÇB

Soroban said:


> Giuilite Coutinho Stadium


No No... It's too far (another city), apart from all the Olympic clusters.

40 km distance from Maracanã...


----------



## Wey

Just a little something for you... 

A gift for the city of Rio de Janeiro on it's patron saint day (January 20) by TAP airlines!






:happy:


----------



## vaybee

The games in Rio will be fantastic :cheers:


----------



## RobH

Wey said:


> Just a little something for you...
> 
> A gift for the city of Rio de Janeiro on it's patron saint day (January 20) by TAP airlines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:


Great vid!

But London got there first :wink2:


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> Great vid!
> 
> But London got there first :wink2:


everybody has this video.. SP´s subway, amsterdam...


----------



## MichaelMS

O projeto do Rio é maravilhoso assim como a Cidade que venha 2016 Brasil....


----------



## Mo Rush

More detailed plans of some venues to be found at this site.
Go to projects and click on esportivos.

http://www.bcmfarquitetos.com/dinamico/index.html

They are flash images, so one would need to use print preview to save them.


----------



## ASTANA-2020

Here is the preliminary data future Olympic contenders from the master server of the International Olympic Committee on principle rotational continents and national groups:

2012 - LONDON | United Kingdom
2016 - RIO | Brazil
*2020 - TOKYO | Japan*
2024 - MOSCOW | Russian Federation
2028 - New Delhi | India
*2032 - Los Angeles | USA*
2036 - Abu Dhabi | UAE
*2040 - MADRID | Spain*
2044 - SHANGHAI | China
*2048 - Cape Town | SAR*
2052 - ASTANA | Kazakhstan (Central Asia)
2056 - ISTAMBUL | Turkey


----------



## Calvin W

ASTANA-2020 said:


> Here is the preliminary data future Olympic contenders from the master server of the International Olympic Committee on principle rotational continents and national groups:
> 
> 2012 - LONDON | United Kingdom
> 2016 - RIO | Brazil
> *2020 - TOKYO | Japan*
> 2024 - MOSCOW | Russian Federation
> 2028 - New Delhi | India
> *2032 - Los Angeles | USA*
> 2036 - Abu Dhabi | UAE
> *2040 - MADRID | Spain*
> 2044 - SHANGHAI | China
> *2048 - Cape Town | SAR*
> 2052 - ASTANA | Kazakhstan (Central Asia)
> 2056 - ISTAMBUL | Turkey



Los Angeles for a third time? Don't hold your breath!hno:


----------



## TEBC

Hey,this is not the thread for guessing bids!! Btw, I bet this Astana 2020 is a troll.


----------



## Fernan20

madrid in 2040 no.. MADRID 2020 of course...


----------



## TEBC

Some venues might change places..


----------



## RobH

TEBC said:


> Some venues might change places..


Such as?


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> Such as?


There is a project of revitalization of the City's port, like Puerto Madero, Barcelona and others so the mayor wants to transfer part of the Media Village to that region. They are also trying to convince OIC to change some venues that could be played in the refresh warehouses but i doubt IOC will let them.


----------



## Jim856796

Looks like the Maracana and Engenhao Stadiums will have new greenspaces built next to them. Are there any more proposed greenspaces to be built in RdJ before the Games? We sure need more.


----------



## TEBC

Jim856796 said:


> Looks like the Maracana and Engenhao Stadiums will have new greenspaces built next to them. Are there any more proposed greenspaces to be built in RdJ before the Games? We sure need more.


Rio is one of Brazil's most green city. It has the largest urban forest i the world. But they sure will do a lot of new greenspaces.


----------



## Jim856796

The Christ the Redeemer monument on April 15 2010 has been vandalised. Some extremists were spraying screeds about violence and unsolved crimes going on in Rdj. That act occurred following several deadly landslides which occurred earlier.

Since the incident, I have been thinking about a total restoration of the Christ the Redentor monument. It will be just like when the restored New York's Statue of Liberty in the mid-1980s.


----------



## TEBC

Jim856796 said:


> The Christ the Redeemer monument on April 15 2010 has been vandalised. Some extremists were spraying screeds about violence and unsolved crimes going on in Rdj. That act occurred following several deadly landslides which occurred earlier.
> 
> Since the incident,* I have been thinking about a total restoration of the Christ *the Redentor monument. It will be just like when the restored New York's Statue of Liberty in the mid-1980s.



That's exaclty what they are doing



Cauê said:


> The great symbol of Brazil, that was inaugurated in 1931, is getting a $4 million renovation. Heavy rains have eroded portions of its face and hands and it has also been damaged by lightning strikes over the years.
> 
> And... Here is... Amazing photos of the restoration of one of the greatest landmarks in the world - By *Wilton Junior:*


----------



## Lord David

ASTANA-2020 said:


> Here is the preliminary data future Olympic contenders from the master server of the International Olympic Committee on principle rotational continents and national groups:
> 
> 2012 - LONDON | United Kingdom
> 2016 - RIO | Brazil
> 2020 - TOKYO | Japan
> *2024 - MOSCOW | Russian Federation*
> *2028 - New Delhi | India*
> *2032 - Los Angeles | USA*
> *2036 - Abu Dhabi | UAE*
> 2040 - MADRID | Spain
> *2044 - SHANGHAI | China*
> *2048 - Cape Town | SAR*
> *2052 - ASTANA | Kazakhstan (Central Asia)*
> *2056 - ISTAMBUL | Turkey*




Ok, let's see, well this isn't the thread for it but...

Moscow - Highly doubtful just 10 years after Sochi, but if Sochi is indeed a success (which is somewhat unlikely (financially at least)), then a bid could work. I don't expect a win though.

Delhi - India, perhaps not ready, they're struggling in upgrades/construction for this years 2010 Commonwealth Games. Needs to win more medals in Olympic level, could bid, but won't win. The fact that they lost the 2014 Asian Games primarily due to lack of enthusiasm will be taken into some account for any future Asian Games or Olympics bid.

Los Angeles - A centennial Los Angeles seems like a cliche, in spite of some major sporting infrastructure development since 1984, things like the Aquatic Center and Velodrome would need to be rebuilt. The use of the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, ideal as the Olympic Stadium probably won't cut it, as is and would need unwanted reconstruction.

Abu Dhabi - Pah. It's nowhere as renowned as Dubai, and even Dubai isn't as ideal as an Olympic location. I'd rather go to Doha, Qatar first.

Shanghai- After all that happened with Beijing? It's highly unlikely that the IOC wants to go back there anytime soon.

Cape Town - Probably will get it sooner.

Astana - I'd see Almaty host a Winter Olympics long before Kazakhstan hosting a Summer Olympics.

Istanbul - Well if they go back to consecutive bidding, I could see them end up getting it in the 2020's (in spite of a somewhat crappy bid plan), host a somewhat lackluster and troublesome Olympics, and having the IOC not wanting to go back there anytime soon.


----------



## swifty78

WOW looking at the views fixing the statues, Id never get any work done lol


----------



## Jim856796

The Riocentro Exhibition Centre needs an upgrade before the 2016 Olympics. There are four sports to be held in the complex: Boxing, Table Tennis, Badminton, and Weightlifting. There are four halls in the complex, and there should be one for each sport. A temporary hall has been proposed for weightlifting and I think that should change. The suggested upgrade may involve some expansion, and a hotel, because I don't think there are any hotels near the Riocentro.


----------



## Cauê

OK,

Here is pictures and explanations on the first candidate-project for International Competition to choose the *Rio 2016 Olympic Landmark.*

*Project # 1: Solar City Tower
Architecture Office: RAFAA (Switzerland)*

*Proposal:* The project consists of a solar power plant that by day produces energy for the city respectively the Olympic village. Excessive energy will be pumped as seawater into a tower. By night, the water can be released again; with the help of turbines, it generates electricity for the night. The electricity produced can be used for the lighting of the tower or for the city. On special occasions, this “machine building” turns into an impressive wonder of nature: an urban waterfall, a symbol for the forces of nature. At the same time, it will be the representation of a collective awareness of the city towards its great surrounding landscape. Via an urban plaza located 60 meters over sea level you gain access to the building. Through the amphitheatre, you reach the entrance situated on the ground floor.

*Solar City Tower Rio 2016*

















​


----------



## Cauê

Well,

The "Olympic Landmark" will be the new 'postcard' of Rio. It's like the london's tower (building for 2012 Olympics). And this is the first project that we know. I believe we will see some 20 or 30 projects.


----------



## kcigano

first of all i want to say that i'm sorry if i made some gramatical mistakes, i only hope to be clear of my opinion... i respect those who may like that, but it's an architect's point of view of the project... thanks for the comprehension

this is the worst architectural joke that i've ever seen...

1st.
The architects must know our building law... it's forbidden to build up of 100m of sea level

2nd.
This view is protected by UNESCO and IPHAN. I think the islands of Rio and Guanabara's bay are also protected for enviromental law.

3rd.
It would be very bad to walk through the sidewalk in the middle of the solar plan, it may be too hot there...

4th.
I really wanna know why international architects like to be stupid to project big "white elephants" in other countries! It looks like a dog peeing in a fire hydrant... They might know the local culture, local law, LOCAL INTERESTS!

i think that's enough... i may stay here for hours fighting against this "thing" that i don't dare to call it an architectural project... this is a crime to our city!


----------



## Cauê

^^
This project is *just one candidate.* Just *one of many* that will be presented for choice.

For me, this Swiss design is not in harmony with our natural landscape. But I like the boldness. Now I hope an ambitious brazilian project, like this one Swiss, but *in harmony* with the fantastic natural landscape of "The Marvelous City"


----------



## RobH

It ruins a beautiful natural vista. I hope this isn't approved. Just my personal opinion though.


----------



## Cauê

I think the next candidate projects will also explore the view from Copacabana beach.


----------



## Big Cat

*Rio proposes changes to 2016 Olympic project*

RIO DE JANEIRO (AP) — Rio de Janeiro is trying to convince the International Olympic Committee to allow changes in the project already approved for the 2016 Olympics, moving some sports venues and media facilities to the city's port district.

Rio de Janeiro is revitalizing its waterfront and wants to use the Olympics infrastructure to help improve the currently underdeveloped area.

Officials are making Rio's case beginning Tuesday in presentations to an 18-member IOC coordination commission visiting the city for the first time since Rio was elected host of the 2016 Games last October.

The Rio 2016 organizing committee will update the IOC members on the city's progress so far, and city officials will ask the commission to evaluate the request for changes on the initial project.

"We will present a proposal to move some (venues) to the port district," city Mayor Eduardo Paes told local media.

The city wants to change the location of temporary venues for boxing, weightlifting, table tennis and badminton, and reportedly move the media village and the main press centers from the Barra district to the waterfront, some 30 kilometers (18 miles) away.

The changes would have to ultimately be analyzed and approved by the IOC.

The meetings between Olympic organizers, Brazilians officials and IOC members will last until Thursday.

Led by Nawal El Moutawakel, the commission will also visit some of the venues being prepared for the games, the first in South America.

Rio officials on Tuesday also launched the project for the 26-kilometer-long (16-mile-long) Transolympic public transit highway, which will connect many of the Olympic venues.

Officials also announced a program to prepare city workers to better attend to tourists. The city will provide free courses to taxi drivers, waiters and other people who deal directly with tourists.

Brazil last week created the Olympic Public Authority, a committee comprised of all levels of government to coordinate and oversee the games' preparations.

The government said the creation of the consortium with all levels of government was one of the guarantees given by Brazil to the IOC when Rio bid for the games.

Link


----------



## Cauê

^^
Rio wants the "Olympic Port" for 2016. 

Today, the city's port is degraded and ugly. The port of Rio has a beautiful view of our Guanabara Bay, place for the sailing competitions.


----------



## JPBrazil

^^

I hope they'll be able to move the facilities to the port area. That place has a huge potential.


----------



## Mo Rush

Lets try and stick to Olympic Venues. Landmark discussions are fine, and so are discussions re transport etc., but let the venues be the focus.

Thanks.


----------



## Cauê

^^
OK.

Media facilities approved to moving to the city's port district:

*Part of the village of media;
Village of arbitrator;
Media Center -not accredited - that in Beijing, has received ten thousand journalists;
Technology Center;
Operations center;
Accreditation Centre staff and volunteers;
Uniform Distribution Center;*

Only in portuguese sorry
http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/mat/2010...-916639459.asp


----------



## JPBrazil

^^

Great news! :cheers:


----------



## Cauê

Today the city's port district is degraded and ugly but in 2016 will be a new port area!

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## RobH

But the IOC vetoed moving sporting events to the area apparently.


----------



## Cauê

^^
Yes. No sporting events.
Only Media facilities, Media Center not accredited, Technology Center,
Operations center...


----------



## Cauê

*Olympic Port Rio 2016*

Simulation shows of the Olympic Port with the Village of Media, that after the Olympics, will turn residential condominium:



In portuguese only, sorry
http://odia.terra.com.br/portal/rio/html/2010/5/comeca_a_revitalizacao_do_porto_84647.html


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Solar City Tower Rio 2016 is an eyesore lookes realy Crap and it will tack the Rio skyling down.


----------



## sloppyjoetuesday

i like the tower, just not in that location


----------



## Big Cat

I like that Tower as well, it is amazing kay:


----------



## Matthew Lowry

Well the Tower should be in Barra thats where things are moden by 21st stile.


----------



## Cauê

Matthew Lowry said:


> Well the Tower should be in Barra thats where things are moden by 21st stile.


^^
Some possible islands in Barra da Tijuca for this controversial project:



​


----------



## Cauê

*Olympic Stadium - Rio de Janeiro *



​


----------



## xyzclone

Better than Maracanã projetc for 2014!!!


----------



## aismanggo

thats stadium will be used for opening?that not goodhno:


----------



## RobH

No, that's the stadium that will be used for track and field (it will have an extra 20k seats by 2016).

The Maracanã will be used for the opening ceremony.


----------



## Cauê

^^
Yes.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Even though I oppose the completely idiotic idea and will fight to prevent an Olympic ceremony at a track-less stadium from happening.


----------



## RobH

Fight how? Apart from posting on this messageboard what exactly are you doing?

Hopefully for you it'll be more successful than your "fight" to have Villa Park reinstated as a 2012 football venue


----------



## Jim856796

^^Just sending an angry letter to the Committee and then organise a massive letter-writing campaign, and go to IOC headquarters and ask them to reconsider the two main stadiums in RdJ idea? The Vanilla Park fight, I quit on that, and I thought I told you never to mention that again. You're worse than the Michelle McCool-Layla El team from WWE Smackdown and they're the Maracana Olympic Stadium.


----------



## skyperu34

I like all ! Maracana will look very cool !


----------



## TheoG

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Just sending an angry letter to the Committee and then organise a massive letter-writing campaign, and go to IOC headquarters and ask them to reconsider the two main stadiums in RdJ idea? The Vanilla Park fight, I quit on that, and I thought I told you never to mention that again. You're worse than the Michelle McCool-Layla El team from WWE Smackdown and they're the Maracana Olympic Stadium.


Hmm...yeah...an angry letter, because the olympic committee are really gonna care about that, aren't they? Oh, and a letter writing campaign, I'm sure the only other guy who'll be doing that will be the One Time Only guy from gamesbids. I'll be surprised if the IOC even let you past reception, let alone let you have a friendly chat with Mr Rogge. Just face it, 3 letters and a visit to Geneva or wherever isn't really gonna make too much of a difference. May as well go sightseeing instead.

As you can probably tell, I don't mind the two stadiums plan, if that's what works best for the hosts, the athletes and the spectators, which I think should be the case. But seriously, maybe a little less letter-writing and a little more thought about the likelyhood anyone caring may help, unless you want to see your Maracana fight (didn't you call it 'Maracanagate' on another thread?') go the same way as you villa park fight, which by the way I found quite amusing - if anyone wants to have a look it's on gamesbids forums, in the London 2012 subforum, and on the thread about villa park pulling out as an Olympic football venue.  Out of interest, did anyone sign the petition you made?


----------



## rtbedm

IMO nothing wrong with Rio's plan. It only makes sense to have the opening ceremonies in the larger stadium. Maracana represents the soul of Brazil, it only makes sense to have the Opening Ceremonies, which is suppose to showcase the soul of the host city/country, in that stadium.


----------



## Jim856796

Just going sightseeing ain't gonna help No Ceremonies Maracana win this fight. The fight is still on and it will last five years. The ceremonies is in the athletics venue only, no matter how bigger any larger football-specific venues' capacity will have. It worked for Mexico City and Barcelona. NO ONE will be amused by this issue. This is serious, and it will be getting even more serious as time progresses. It will also be to have the athletics events and ceremonies concentrated in one single venue (Engenhao). Right now it's in disarray, and it will not remain so.

When the Olympics are held in Paris, the Stade de France is normally a football-only stadium, but its lower tier can be pushed back a few metres to convert that stadium into a track and field stadium.

And by the way, I heard on Wikipedia that Mr. Rogge is not going to be in office anymore in 2016. His current term expires in 2013 and he will not be eligible for another term.


----------



## swifty78

I hope they keep the track blue.


----------



## Jim856796

^^I agree. Why must the Olympic athletics tracks be red all the time? They should be in any of the colours of the Olympic emblem.


----------



## miami305

I hope Brazil incorporates the whole continent of South America on their "opening ceremony" and not make it a "Brasil" only Summer Olympics...even though it is....I think it would be nice if all countries in South America are represented in their opening ceremony if not on their closing one.....imo.


----------



## TheoG

Jim856796 said:


> Just going sightseeing ain't gonna help No Ceremonies Maracana win this fight. The fight is still on and it will last five years. The ceremonies is in the athletics venue only, no matter how bigger any larger football-specific venues' capacity will have. It worked for Mexico City and Barcelona. NO ONE will be amused by this issue. This is serious, and it will be getting even more serious as time progresses. It will also be to have the athletics events and ceremonies concentrated in one single venue (Engenhao). Right now it's in disarray, and it will not remain so.
> 
> When the Olympics are held in Paris, the Stade de France is normally a football-only stadium, but its lower tier can be pushed back a few metres to convert that stadium into a track and field stadium.
> 
> And by the way, I heard on Wikipedia that Mr. Rogge is not going to be in office anymore in 2016. His current term expires in 2013 and he will not be eligible for another term.


Don't you get the gist? NO CEREMONIES MARACANA ISNT A THING!!! I don't see why you can't get this fact, not opinion, fact, into your gullible brain. As you can see, most posters here either don't care about the two stadiums plan or like it. The plan makes perfect sense - who says you need a track? For the ceremonies, it's gonna get covered over anyway. And unlike Nou Camp and the Azteca that you mentioned, Maracana is an oval shape, so it's field is in fact almost as big as the surface of Engenhao, just not the right shape for a track. This means that when you cover it over, it'll be hard to see the difference. And a retractable tier at Maracana isn't an option, for reasons I read in another thread but now can't remember. 

And for the record I am quite amused by this issue, or your issue, whichever, and I'm sure other posters are too. Why make it out to be such a disaster when, let's be honest, it just isn't, like your villa park thing. Just go sightseeing, rather than waste the next 6 years of your life writing pointless letters. Or better, go round One Time Only's house and have a big 'i hate rio' party!!:cheers:


----------



## Jim856796

^^ All we're asking for is a moving of the ceremonie sto a centralised Olympic Stadium. That's too much to ask for, is it? The plan itself is pointless, not the letters our group plans to write. You want me to go sightseeing and then have the ceremonies moved? I'm NOT going sightseeing. The Engenhao's surface is bigger than Maracana's. Engenhao (190x135m) and Maracana (160x120m). Still think this plan is F'd up. And why is the Marathon start And finis at the Sambodromo?


----------



## TheoG

^^
Surely you should have written 'all you're asking for', not 'all we're asking for'. Is there actually anyone else in this no maracana thing bar you? And how is the plan pointless? To all normal, fully sighted people it makes sense. The big stadium gets the events which everyone goes to, the smaller one with the suitable facilities gets the smaller events. Simple, yet you don't see this. Why? And im not asking you to go sightseeing and then try to change the ceremonies, I'm asking you to stop wasting your time on this lost cause and find something better to do with your time - watch a football match, go shopping, go on holiday, write a book, give money to charity, just anything but complaining about thingsyou can't change. Have you been successful in any of your previous battles - as far as I can tell, the London 2012 logo hasn't been changed yet, villa park hasn't been reinstated as a 2012 football venue yet and the 2016 ceremonies haven't been changed yet, so as far as I can tell, no. The plan isn't f'd up, it is fine. End of.

And if you think that the sambadrome thing is f'd up too, then why did the panathanaiko host the marathon start and finish in 2004? Did you complain about that? The sambadrome is just as important to Brazilians as the Panathanaiko is to Greeks. So, all in all, stop fighting this losing battle, you never know, you might get a little more sleep each night not worrying about whether anyone will join your letter writing campaign. And even if they do listen to you, not much will come of it, maybe just a mention on a wikipedia page.


----------



## Jim856796

^^No, the Maracana/Engenhao feud is still on. I'm starting a poll on this issue. I'm gonna let the fight continue indefinitely. Let me oppose the plan and stop forcing me to like the plan.

London 2012 logo- wasn't planning to oppose it
Villa Park-Went down peacefull, another good venue was submitted
Rio 2016 main stadium-Will not quit the fight

I want to watch a track meet instead. In the Olympic main stadium, athletics comes first, not football.


----------



## rtbedm

why do people keep saying that Rio has a "2 stadium plan". They have the same number of stadiums as other hosts......all have soccer and atheltics stadium. The only difference is that Rio is using their soccer stadium for more than just soccer. 

there is still only going to be one main Olympic Stadium in Rio - it just happens to be Maracana this time around instead of the athletics stadium.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Maracana does not deserve to be an Olympic Stadium and never will be.


----------



## rtbedm

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Maracana does not deserve to be an Olympic Stadium and never will be.



well alrighty then............


----------



## TheoG

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Maracana does not deserve to be an Olympic Stadium and never will be.


Nice of you to think so as it is, but I'm afraid that it just will be. What has the Maracana ever done to not deserve to be an Olympic stadium? Host a football match? Injured you in some way, shape or form? Why do you have this stupid grudge against it. If you can't state a decent point against the argument, you may as well give up now. I'm not forcing you to like the plan, I'm just telling you to not waste your time on a dead-end campaign that you're never gonna win. You just don't have enough people who believe what you do as strongly as you do. Unless you're actually on the IOC or the rio 2016 organisation committee, you won't have a hope in hell.


----------



## RobH

rtbedm said:


> there is still only going to be one main Olympic Stadium in Rio - it just happens to be Maracana this time around instead of the athletics stadium.


Is it? Is the stadium which gets the title "Olympic Stadium" the one which hosts the ceremonies then?

Because I'd consider the track and field stadium to be the "Olympic Stadium" more than than the ceremonies stadium if they happen to be different stadiums.


----------



## Jim856796

TheoG said:


> Nice of you to think so as it is, but I'm afraid that it just will be. What has the Maracana ever done to not deserve to be an Olympic stadium? Host a football match? Injured you in some way, shape or form? Why do you have this stupid grudge against it. If you can't state a decent point against the argument, you may as well give up now. I'm not forcing you to like the plan, I'm just telling you to not waste your time on a dead-end campaign that you're never gonna win. You just don't have enough people who believe what you do as strongly as you do. Unless you're actually on the IOC or the rio 2016 organisation committee, you won't have a hope in hell.


IT'S NOT STUPID! it's for a good cause. I am trying to state a decent point against this argument. I am not giving up on this fight until the Joao Stadium is awarded the ceremonies. It's not a waste of my time and I WILL win this campaign.


----------



## TheoG

Jim856796 said:


> IT'S NOT STUPID! it's for a good cause. I am trying to state a decent point against this argument. I am not giving up on this fight until the Joao Stadium is awarded the ceremonies. It's not a waste of my time and I WILL win this campaign.


Well OK, if you seem to think you can win this campaign, I suppose I can't stop you, but I'd prepare to be disappointed, cos, let's be honest, you have as much chance of winning as Algeria do of winning the WC


----------



## Jim856796

^^You don't have to seem to do something, you have to actually do it.


----------



## TheoG

Jim856796 said:


> ^^You don't have to seem to do something, you have to actually do it.


OK then, do it if you like, just don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Chimbanha

Jim856796 said:


> IT'S NOT STUPID! it's for a good cause. I am trying to state a decent point against this argument. I am not giving up on this fight until the Joao Stadium is awarded the ceremonies. It's not a waste of my time and I WILL win this campaign.


We only use the word "campaign" when more than 1 person is involved :lol:


----------



## TheoG

^^
:lol:


----------



## Jim856796

How about this: All of the gymnastics events are to take place in one single arena (Rio Olympic Arena). Previously all previous Olympic hosts put Artistic Gymnastics in a large arena, and Rhythmic Gymnastics in a smaller arena. But in RdJ, they are all going to be concentrated in one single venue. I shouldn't be against this due to the reasons listed above.


----------



## 1772

Jim856796 said:


> IT'S NOT STUPID! it's for a good cause. I am trying to state a decent point against this argument. I am not giving up on this fight until the Joao Stadium is awarded the ceremonies. It's not a waste of my time and I WILL win this campaign.


Don't you have anything better to do? 
How about starting a soup kitchen for the homeless?


----------



## Jim856796

I don't want to. Leave me alone.


----------



## TheoG

1772 said:


> Don't you have anything better to do?
> How about starting a soup kitchen for the homeless?


My point exactly. I bet he'd make quite a good soup too, provided he doesn't complain about everything whilst he's making it.



Jim856796 said:


> I don't want to. Leave me alone.


Why do all arguments end in 'leave me alone'. Seems quite immature to me.


----------



## Jim856796

I don't want to make soup, I just want to do nothing but OPPOSE the Maracana Olympic Stadium plan. I want to concentrate on that issue instead. You won't let me oppose this, how am I supposed to oppose things properly. I can oppose any bad thing I want. You have provoked me for the last time and I am calling a moderator the next time.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

miami305 said:


> I hope Brazil incorporates the whole continent of South America on their "opening ceremony" and not make it a "Brasil" only Summer Olympics...even though it is....I think it would be nice if all countries in South America are represented in their opening ceremony if not on their closing one.....imo.


I agree when you say it would be nice trying to have all south american countries represented somehow at the opening cerimony, but think well.. where's the sense of "not make a Brasil only"?? does it means england should incorporate the whole europe?? should china have had incorporated all asian countries or Australia the Oceania?!! I mean it's just your opinion and I totally respect that, but people sometimes don't realize every latin-american or african country has its own culture and history.. just cause we are "poor" for most of your eyes, it doesn't mean we are all the same!! Brazil may not have as much history as china, greece or england, but we have a lot of to show the world you know.. anyways :cheers:


----------



## 1772

miami305 said:


> I hope Brazil incorporates the whole continent of South America on their "opening ceremony" and not make it a "Brasil" only Summer Olympics...even though it is....I think it would be nice if all countries in South America are represented in their opening ceremony if not on their closing one.....imo.


Why? If it is Brazil's olympics, then it should only concern them. 
When the US get's the olympics, why would it be about Canada, Mexico or anyone ells? 

Or when London will have it's ceremony, it'll naturally be british, not about France, Spain, Poland and Greece.


----------



## Alphaville

Jim856796 said:


> ^^You don't have to* seem* to do something, you have to actually do it.


YOU HAVE VIOLATED SSC USER LAW:



Jim856796 said:


> I'm not from Nigeria. I'm from the United States. And this is about the fifth time you have (intentionally) used that word I despise. If you or any other user uses the word "seems" in my presence again, my headache is going to grow worse and I will go unstable. *THE USE OF WORD "SEEM" OR ANY VARIATION THEREOF IS BANNED FROM USE IN THIS THREAD.* If I see just ONE MORE use of that word, you will be reported to a moderator.
> 
> I have not appointed myself chairman of this bid. Get it through your head, ALL the posts by other members have hurt my feelings and made me a very angry mastodon, and I want you all to stop this now.





Jim856796 said:


> *I do not like the word "seems" anymore*, and I don't even want to say it myself. I told you I hate that very word. It haunts me, it embitters me, I could so much as put you on my ignore list for this, and anyone who can't come up with a good post in this thread is suspended from this thread. Posting in this forum is NOT a waste of my time. Nothing is a waste of my time.
> 
> .


source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1137059


----------



## rtbedm

RobH said:


> Is it? Is the stadium which gets the title "Olympic Stadium" the one which hosts the ceremonies then?
> 
> Because I'd consider the track and field stadium to be the "Olympic Stadium" more than than the ceremonies stadium if they happen to be different stadiums.



I consider the stadium that houses the Main Olympic Cauldron to be the Olympic Stadium. The cauldron is lit during the OC, so I will assume that Maracana will be hosting the OLympic Cauldron. Also I think the Brazilians want Maracana to be refered to as the Olympic Stadium, as its important in their sporting heritage.


----------



## TheoG

Jim856796 said:


> ^^I agree with you, but we're stuck with a 60K+ athletics stadium in the middle of a crowded area. This WILL be a bad Summer Olympics in the Maracana Stadium is used for ceremonies, but we can't find any better things to dispute than this. The Mario Filho does NOT belong in the Olympic Stadiums club and membership in this club is/should be banned for ANY stadium without an athletics track.


They should've built a stadium in Barra da Tijuca, I agree, but unfortunately it's too late now. So, depending on your point of view, were either stuck with Maracana or blessed with Maracana, but either way, it's gonna be Maracana. So you don't have to call it the Olympic Stadium, bearing in mind the other one is already called Estadio Olimpico Joao Havelange, but it's still gonna host the ceremonies because it better suited to the demand for the ceremonies, what with the size and location, than JH.


----------



## Jim856796

^^I don't even want Maracana hosting the Ceremonies for any reason, anyway! Frankly, Most of this is your opinion. RdJ can do better than this. I ain't gonna let an Olympic ceremonies in a no-athletics-track stadium occur in ANY city, especially RdJ. It was not a smart decision at all. What if we improved the Joao Stadium's accessibility? I hope that stadium gets a station in one of the RdJ metro's new lines?

You can't accept Joao as the true, undispoted main stadium, then that's your (the IOC and the IAAF's and everybody who is in favour of the use-Maracana-as-Olympic-Stadium proposal) problem. No matter what counter-statements you present to me, I am still going to oppose this, and you can't stop my opposition to that plan.


----------



## Chimbanha

> I ain't gonna let an Olympic ceremonies in a no-athletics-track stadium occur in ANY city, especially RdJ.


:rofl:


----------



## Jim856796

^^Will you stop your ridiculing of this issue?


----------



## AndreÇB

Jim856796 said:


> I ain't gonna let an Olympic ceremonies in a no-athletics-track stadium occur in ANY city, especially RdJ. It was not a smart decision at all.


It's not a smart decision to give up a central location stadium (with all the facilities and tradition it has) in favour to a densely populated suburb district, with major transportation issues... I understand you get worried with the Olympic History, but that's IOC job to choose and they picked Maracana... Swallow your pride, it's the best choice.



Jim856796 said:


> What if we improved the Joao Stadium's accessibility?


Ok, it must be improved... But there's no way Joao Havelange can be put in a central location as Maracana... That's about Developing Country geography, about business in that region, about transportation ease. Rio suburbs are not the same thing as any european or north-american city suburb.

*Maracana* is a central district, just some miles from Downtonw, with a lot of bus lines from/to everywhere, more commerce, train lines, metro... 
*Joao Havelange* is on the suburbs (Engenho de Dentro district)... I mean, really average earning district... The train station overthere is very small, streets are narrow... It was not made to be the Central Stadium of Rio... And there´s no reason to build another one.

I agree with the guy who told that Joao Havelange should be in Barra da Tijuca, which is a much modern district, with more facilities... But you can´t change the past.


----------



## Jim856796

^^The decision to use Maracana is a deviation and still generally sucks, and if the Maracana is used for the Ceremonies, 2016 will go down as the worst Olympic Games of all time.


----------



## AndreÇB

Jim856796 said:


> ^^The decision to use Maracana is a deviation and still generally sucks, and if the Maracana is used for the Ceremonies, 2016 will go down as the worst Olympic Games of all time.


yes, it is a deviation, that's a fact... all the rest is your opinion.

I will not discuss this anymore, the people of Rio, the IOC, the IOC members and the world supports Maracanã as the Ceremonies Stadium for 2016... you're alone.


----------



## Jim856796

I'm sorry, I just don't want the Olympic Movement ruined by a two-main-stadiums-in-one-city issue. I am going to create a spinoff thread about this, and we csn move on to other issues in this one.


----------



## Jim856796

*Which do you think should be the undisputed main stadium for the 2016 Summer Olympics?*

When Rio de Janeiro was bidding for the 2016 Summer Olympics, I was shocked to find out that the Maracana Stadium was going to be used for the Opening and Closing Ceremonies, the Joao Havelange Stadium is used for the Athletics competitions, and the Sambodromo will be used for the start and the finish of the Marathon. I thought of this plan as a screw-up, an outright deviation, and a disgrace to thr Olympic Movement. Despite this screwed-up proposal, RdJ won the contect, but I remain opposed to the used of Maracana for the Olympic Ceremonies (it may have worked at the Paralympic Games, but it is not going to work at the world's only first-tier multi-sport event).

I have decided to create this poll for the following reasons. I think that the athletics stadium should ALWAYS be used for the Opening and Closing Ceremonies of a Summer Olympics no matter where its location is as long as the minimum capacity is set at 60K. And I don't think having the Marathon finishing at either main stadium is going to work also (Athens had their Marathon finish at the Panathinaiko Stadium but they should have had the Marathon start there and end at the Spiros Louis Stadium). The revised Marathon route should begin at the western tip of Ipanema, along the beaches and the major avenues in the Central District, to the Sambodromo, then to the Maracana, and finish at the Joao Havelange Stadium.


----------



## anze

maracana


----------



## Jim856796

Oh, crap, I messed up. The poll is meant to close on June 29, *2014*, not 2010. Next moderator who views this thread, can you please correct this error?


----------



## gavstar00

Jim856796 said:


> I have decided to create this poll for the following reasons.


Hate to break it to you dude but there's no poll created!

For what its worth I really don't see any issue with it. Having the opening and closing ceremonies in the Maracana ensures more people get to see it in person


----------



## Jim856796

^^So, I'm not supporting that idea. it's for the good of the Olympic Movement.


----------



## gavstar00

Jim856796 said:


> ^^So, I'm not supporting that idea. it's for the good of the Olympic Movement.












Well judging by its circular design I'm not sure the Maracana could host athletic events (maybe someone will be able to correct me as I've only had a quick glance but the pitch seems to meet with the seating near the corner flags so I can't see how you'd fit a track around it)










The sambadrome obviously couldn't as not capable in any way of hosting track and field events










So I assume the Estádio Olímpico João Havelange is the answer?


----------



## RobH

Yeah ok Jim.

Just because everyone votes for the only stadium with an athletics track, doesn't mean to say they all agree with you that Rio should only have one stadium.

You should really have the option "leave the plan as it is" to make it a fair poll.


----------



## ReiAyanami

First of all, Sambodromo and its shape is perfect for the Marathon, because of the way this sport finishes. Panathinaiko Stadium's finish also served this idea, but mainly to honor the first Olympics and the first Marathon winner there, and this was more important and symbolic than any other plan. As far as which stadium is called the Olympic stadium, I think it is the one with the track. Joao Havelange Stadium is the 2016 Olympic stadium. Brazilians may love the Maracana, but I think its a mistake to make the ceremonies there because of that. And there is a reason for that. The main stadium of any Olympics is primary celebrated during the ceremonies, people all over the world admire the spectacle and architecture. Then athletes compete at the very same place under the flame, giving to the whole event the sense of meaning and credibility. It is more an emotional rather than practical practice but otherwise it would just be another sporting event.


----------



## Jim856796

RobH said:


> Yeah ok Jim.
> 
> Just because everyone votes for the only stadium with an athletics track, doesn't mean to say they all agree with you that Rio should only have one stadium.
> 
> You should really have the option "leave the plan as it is" to make it a fair poll.


Can't do that. That's not an option. Sorry.


----------



## RobH

Then this poll is pointless; it forces people to accept the premise that Rio's plan is wrong when casting their vote when they might not agree with that.

I'm also a little bit bemused by the whole two-stadium concept and I really hope it's able to work within the traditions of the Olympic Games, but that doesn't mean I think setting up a poll that doesn't allow people to disagree is a good idea.


----------



## TheoG

Jim856796 said:


> Can't do that. That's not an option. Sorry.


Why not? Shame... I would've voted for that, as you probably know Jim, I like the current plan. 
Not the best poll - sort of skewing it towards your argument, a little biased. It should be 'Should Maracana Host the Ceremonies in the 2016 Olympics', it just sounds fairer.


----------



## nomarandlee

RobH said:


> You should really have the option "leave the plan as it is" to make it a fair poll.


And that is what I would vote. It is unconventional and may have its deficiencies but I generally think its a fine idea. The idea that one must build a 80k track and field stadium when track and field anywhere in the world isn't nearly popular enough to justify that size for after a games is an antiquated notion.

There really isn't much valid reason why a football or even say a cricket stadium couldn't hold an opening ceremonies other then athletes can't parade around a track. Solution, lay down a carpet and people will barely care about the difference.


----------



## antriksh_sfo

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> ^^ Totally agree with you! This plan works perfectly to Rio, but it doesn't mean it will work to other cities..


Not all other Cities.
Consider Barcelona:
They were content with Montjuic though smaller in capacity and even conducted the Ceremonies there.
They did not build a big new Stadium for '92 and utilised New Camp for Football.

One such contemporary Example: HongKong hosting the East Asian Games similarly.
Aukland if they bid for CWG, they would follow the same with Eden Park and a smaller Athletics venue.

Whichever City in future has a big Stadium though not suitbale for Athletic Events, can follow Rio model and utilise the Non Athletic Stadium fro Ceremonies and Football and have a smaller one for Athletic events.
London could have done the same with Wembley and redevelop some existing centre like Crystal Palace for Athletics and shunted it after the Games.
Though claimed to be a temporary Stadium, London Olympic Stadium construction/dismantling costs are no less than any other Olympic Stadium.
It seems all farcical.
Simple truth: USA which is a Power in Athletics used Atlanta Olympic Stadium (rather built) to be converted for a Baseball. They know it was a goign to be a waste of money.

Coming to point of Athletic Stadium for Opening Ceremonies, They lost the charm when the turf was covered from Barcelona 92 and the athletes marched on the floor mat spread rather than the Track.
So no point in going for Athletic Stadium for Main ceremonies.


----------



## Melb_aviator

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Sorry, but it still sucks. My mind is made up.


You might not like it, but its the reality.

The Olympics need to become less costly to host and the only way to do that is to use assets cities already have. If a city has a 90-100k stadium already, use it for ceremonies and use a smaller capacity athletics venue, if it already exists (50-70k).

So your mind may be made yup that its bad, but its now time to deal with the realities of today.


----------



## Mo Rush

Calm down.


----------



## Mo Rush

Melb_aviator said:


> You might not like it, but its the reality.
> 
> The Olympics need to become less costly to host and the only way to do that is to use assets cities already have. If a city has a 90-100k stadium already, use it for ceremonies and use a smaller capacity athletics venue, if it already exists (50-70k).
> 
> So your mind may be made yup that its bad, but its now time to deal with the realities of today.


The Games are costly because cities build what they do not need.

The athletics capacity requirement is 60,000 which is realistic. The IOC at no point demands more than that neither do they demand another larger stadium for ceremonies.

The case with Rio means that the transition from ceremony mode to athletics mode in the second week is not at risk.


----------



## Jex7844

Bom dia meus amigos brasileiros!

I was so happy when Rio was awarded the 2016 summer Olympic Games, now I just hope that a large part of poor brazilian people will benefit from this huge event...one of my best friends is brazilian and he's far from being optimistic. Am I naïve enough to think that the Games will improve the lives of thousands(not to say millions) of very deprived brazilian citizens (favelas among others), perhaps I am but I really wish so...

Back on topic, I really am fond of the Olympic Monument chosen for Rio's games, this giant waterfall is so stunning, I totally disagree with those saying that it doesn't fit in the local environment, it definitely does. On top of that it is very original and will be a major architectural gesture, I really look forward to seeing its construction.

Ate logo o brasil, ate logo a cidade maravilhosa, abraços a todos/todas.


----------



## TEBC

joshjordaan said:


> Firstly, Jim, shut up and calm the hell down, your the only person in this thread with a warped view on how the games should be. The fact is your not going to get your way unless your the chairman of the Olympic committee, which somehow i doubt. so please piss off so we can actually get back to discussing something relevant.
> 
> Moving on, does anyone know what they are actually doing to the Maracana? From the renders it just looks like they building an extension to the roof? surely that doesn't cost $1 Billion?


We are still waiting for who the governament will choose for the job, probably next month we will find out.


----------



## RobH

It'll be nice when this thread starts filling up with construction photos and true renders. Till then it's a virtual Bedlam

I'm sure the Brazilians agree


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> It'll be nice when this thread starts filling up with construction photos and true renders. Till then it's a virtual Bedlam
> 
> I'm sure the Brazilians agree


It is still too early for those, Probably things will start after this year, like the new logo in the new year's eve.


----------



## Big Cat

*Rio plans to clear slums ahead of 2016 Olympic Games*


> Slums in Rio de Janeiro are to be cleared and cleaned up as part of a major rebuilding plan ahead of the 2016 Olympic Games, the city's mayor says.
> 
> The plan would affect over 260,000 households and would cost over $4.5bn (£2.9bn), Rio Mayor Eduardo Paes said.
> 
> Hundreds of Rio's favelas will be re-built and 123 of the most "at risk" slums will be torn down.
> 
> Approximately 13,000 families in the 123 areas to be cleared would be relocated, Mr Paes said.
> 
> The city's slums, built out of corrugated tin, will be replaced with paved neighbourhoods with running water, electricity and gas, according to the plans.
> 
> *However, the rebuilding will not be finished by the Olympic opening ceremony, as the whole rebuilding plan will take 10 years to complete, Mr Paes said.*


----------



## Cauê

*New Plan Aims to Improve All Rio de Janeiro Slums:*
http://www.laht.com/article.asp?ArticleId=361283&CategoryId=14090

:banana:


----------



## Mo Rush




----------



## Cauê

^^
Thank You Mo Rush. Loved... :cheers:


----------



## Cauê

The number 2: Rio's Velodrome


----------



## Mo Rush

It was all designed in Sketchup too.


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## rsol2000




----------



## Mr.Underground

I hoped Tokyo for Olympic Games in 2016, but watching Rio and its project I think has been the best choice.

Tokyo is the future but Rio is a dream.


----------



## rafamlopes

Mr.Underground said:


> I hoped Tokyo for Olympic Games in 2016, but watching Rio and its project I think has been the best choice.
> 
> Tokyo is the future but Rio is a dream.


Nice words


----------



## Cauê

*'HSBC Arena', OLYMPIC PARK - Barra da Tijuca*



PHOTO


----------



## rio2016




----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ sorry, but what is it??????


----------



## Cauê

Cauê said:


> *'HSBC Arena', OLYMPIC PARK - Barra da Tijuca*
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO


More:

 
http://www.hsbcarena.com.br/index_home.php​


----------



## Cauê

This is the 'park for athletes', will be the first construction for the games and the place for the 'Rock in Rio 2011'.



C010T3 said:


> Render publicado n'O Globo de 17/08/2010:


​


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI




----------



## Cauê

^^
Thank you!

Well, in 7 minutes and 11 seconds, we can see the project for the park.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I can not wait until the 5th of aug 2016.

Im so Happy that Brazil got the Games.


----------



## Jim856796

Anyone notice that the Sambodromo is to have grandstands on not only one, but both of its sides for the Olympic Games? Some existing grandstands may have to be renovated.


----------



## rsol2000

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


>


Freddie Mercury 1985 in Rio de Janeiro.
Good times.


----------



## Cauê

More...

'Cidade do Rock e Parque dos Atletas Rio 2016' or 'City of Rock and Park for Athletes Rio 2016'.







http://www.flickr.com/photos/rockinrio/sets/72157624643854187/with/4910598691/​


----------



## TEBC

About the Sambodromo, is it possible to do it in only one year?? Otherwise where they are going to do the Samba school´s parade?


----------



## TEBC

Awsome new Cidade do Rock!!


----------



## TEBC

As from this site: http://www.portaltransparencia.gov.br/rio2016 most of the venues will start in 2013.


----------



## nomarandlee

Jex7844 said:


> Bom dia meus amigos brasileiros!
> 
> I was so happy when Rio was awarded the 2016 summer Olympic Games, now I just hope that a large part of poor brazilian people will benefit from this huge event...one of my best friends is brazilian and he's far from being optimistic. Am I naïve enough to think that the Games will improve the lives of thousands(not to say millions) of very deprived brazilian citizens (favelas among others), perhaps I am but I really wish so...
> 
> Back on topic, I really am fond of the Olympic Monument chosen for Rio's games, this giant waterfall is so stunning, I totally disagree with those saying that it doesn't fit in the local environment, it definitely does. On top of that it is very original and will be a major architectural gesture, I really look forward to seeing its construction.
> 
> Ate logo o brasil, ate logo a cidade maravilhosa, abraços a todos/todas.


More renders from a thread over at the Austrlia forum.

If they build this I will say it will take the sting out of Chicago losing out the games. This would be an incredible structure. :drool:


CULWULLA said:


> Olympic Tower 2016... Rio de Janeiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This vertical structure will be placed in Cotonduba Island.
> 
> It will be both a observation tower, and a 'welcome' sign for the visitors arriving by air and by sea at Rio de Janeiro, where the Olympic Games 2016 will take place.
> 
> The project is from Zurique, and utilizes solar energy during the day with its solo
> power panels, to pump the sea water as seen in the model.
> 
> The movement of the water will be also utilized to turn the turbines and produce the power to work the system at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------
> In the Solo City Tower is the Cafe, amphitheatre, auditorium, shops etc.
> 
> Elevators will take the visitors to the top, where the view is fantastic!
> 
> Bungee jumping will have a special platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------
> 105m high


----------



## MetropolitanBoy

Stupendous! Amazing!


----------



## DanKai

Fucking useless...dang it.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

C'mon! 
I couldn't resist!!!

A entire thread about Rio 2016 Games, with a OneTimeOnly-like guy saying a lot of crap about Maracana, and very good posts from Caue, RobH and MoRush!!!

How did I miss this for so long time???

Now, I'm here too to discuss the games in the marvelous city!

I was reading the thread and some discussion are as good as the same we have in Gamesbids.com =]]]


----------



## RobH

Welcome to SSC Danny, good to see you here


----------



## Mo Rush

DannyelBrazil said:


> C'mon!
> I couldn't resist!!!
> 
> A entire thread about Rio 2016 Games, with a OneTimeOnly-like guy saying a lot of crap about Maracana, and very good posts from Caue, RobH and MoRush!!!
> 
> How did I miss this for so long time???
> 
> Now, I'm here too to discuss the games in the marvelous city!
> 
> I was reading the thread and some discussion are as good as the same we have in Gamesbids.com =]]]


wow you're late.


----------



## Jim856796

Will that new waterfall enhance or destroy the beauty and scenery of Rio's mountains?


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ I'm convinced it will.. it is a cool project, for sure, but it just do not match with rio's beauty and style.. ask any carioca, who wants a huge projected waterfall in the middle of guanabara bay?! no, thanks.
but this is only the first one proposed, lets wait and see if we'll have good surprises about the olympic monument :cheers:


----------



## thicken

my country is so amazing!


----------



## DannyelBrazil

RobH said:


> Welcome to SSC Danny, good to see you here


Thanks. I'm sure it will be fun to discuss here too =]]]


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Mo Rush said:


> wow you're late.


A little bit late for Rio 2016, but early for the celebrations of Cape Town 2020!!! :cheers:


----------



## leoracademico

thicken said:


> my country is so amazing!



yeah, i agree with you!.. i'm fron Argentina, but i admire so much your country!.. this gonna be one of the most important thing that you'll see in your country, in sports speaking..


----------



## Jim856796

A couple of users at he Brazilian forum did a study on the realignment of the expressway north of the Sao Januario Stadium. The realignment requires the clearing of a slum area and a possible expansion of the cemetery to the north of it:


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Change Avenida Brasil route? Hmmm, it would be good, but hard to make...


----------



## Jim856796

(I was supposed to post this in the now-lost thread for Maracana Stadium, but I got a "You do not have permission to access this page" message, so i had to post it here.)

At the Brazilian Forum, I discovered some imagery depicting a small strip of favela adjacent to a rail route. The area is marked in red. That should be cleared for a greenspace before the World Cup and Olympics.


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA STADIUM* 











http://www.flickr.com/photos/yahoo_noticias/sets/72157624999910022/with/5010106942/​


----------



## DannyelBrazil

It will be a charming Olympic Stadium or ceremonies stadium for the games!!!


----------



## Cauê

DannyelBrazil said:


> It will be a charming Olympic Stadium or ceremonies stadium for the games!!!


Yes Dannyel!!!!
Charming and iconic stadium


----------



## rafamlopes

Much better than the previous renders!

Just beautiful.


----------



## Cauê

More



http://www.flickr.com/photos/yahoo_noticias/sets/72157624999910022/with/5010106942/


----------



## rafamlopes

Could it be turned into a Olympic Stadium for 2016?!


----------



## Gondolier

Massive roof overhang will kill a good fireworks show. Look how tame Beijing's show was because of Birds' Nest big overhang.


----------



## swifty78

Projecting images like Beijing and Vancouver would be perfect tho.


----------



## Cauê

Well, this is the project to open the Olympics in South America.


----------



## ...aditya...

Wonderful stadium! But wouldn't that huge roof pose problems for the spectators in viewing the fireworks during the ceremonies?


----------



## Enzo

Cauê said:


> *MARACANA STADIUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



^^I don't like the chairs, they aren't retractable, don't have arm rest and cup holders...

Will it be an olympic stadium as well?​


----------



## Jim856796

^^Absolutely not, sir.


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

Enzo said:


> ^^I don't like the chairs, they aren't retractable, don't have arm rest and cup holders...
> 
> Will it be an olympic stadium as well?


It ´s officiall... all the chair will be retractable...


----------



## Jim856796

I may as well picture athletics events moving to Maracana and an Olympic football semifinal being held at Engenhao.


----------



## Cauê

Carlos Teixeira said:


> It ´s officiall... all the chair will be retractable...


Yes!


----------



## daniel.sb

Jex7844 said:


> Bom dia meus amigos brasileiros!
> 
> I was so happy when Rio was awarded the 2016 summer Olympic Games, now I just hope that a large part of poor brazilian people will benefit from this huge event...one of my best friends is brazilian and he's far from being optimistic. Am I naïve enough to think that the Games will improve the lives of thousands(not to say millions) of very deprived brazilian citizens (favelas among others), perhaps I am but I really wish so...
> 
> Back on topic, I really am fond of the Olympic Monument chosen for Rio's games, this giant waterfall is so stunning, I totally disagree with those saying that it doesn't fit in the local environment, it definitely does. On top of that it is very original and will be a major architectural gesture, I really look forward to seeing its construction.
> 
> Ate logo o brasil, ate logo a cidade maravilhosa, abraços a todos/todas.


This project was designed to participate in an international competition purely for academic Arquitectum promoted by the company, which specializes in architectural competitions, in 2008, in partnership with the University Estacio de Sa. The project did not win the contest but has been circulating on the Internet and causing controversy.

*Yes these are the winners*

1° lugar – Brasil – Kalinca Braga e Jan Foerster









2° lugar – Alemanha – Rui dos Reis









3° lugar – Espanha – Eduardo Martín Rodriguez, Stephan Puschel, Manuel Madureira Silva, Paula Fernández Román, Rita Graça Catarino


----------



## T74

i know it didn't win, but i still like it the best


----------



## DannyelBrazil

rafamlopes said:


> Could it be turned into a Olympic Stadium for 2016?!


If you mean to put an official Athletics path, probably don't.

But there will be space to insert a path for the parade of nations. 
It will be a little smaller than a regular one, but it worked well during the PanAms and can work well again in the Olympic Games.

The shape will be the same, but smaller.


----------



## rafamlopes

T74 said:


> i know it didn't win, but i still like it the best


It would destroy Rio´s natural landscape.
It´s like a big shower. Horrible.


----------



## Will737

For me that Olympic monument or whatever its called doesn't look that bad but it will be crap in its location.


----------



## Jim856796

1. Why does Rio need an Olympic Monument like that?

2. The Barra Velodrome is expected to have an increase in seating capacity for the Summer Olympics. Here is what it looks like now:


----------



## Mo Rush

Jim856796 said:


> 1. Why does Rio need an Olympic Monument like that?
> 
> 2. The Barra Velodrome is expected to have an increase in seating capacity for the Summer Olympics. Here is what it looks like now:


lol. thats the Athens Velodrome.


----------



## Matthew Lowry

I herd that they are starting to build things sadia now its that true


and who is Brazil new leader?


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## Bolsilludo

^^ :drool::drool::drool: Rio it's an amazing city!


----------



## rsol2000

1 year


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ really nice!!


----------



## Jim856796

Will there be any large-scale demolition of old structures at Rio for Games-related projects just like at Beijing?


----------



## Cauê

Olympic Landmark Competition - Another proposal is revealed (By Joao Busch):



felipeskyscraper2 said:


> Gente tava vasculhando pela net e achei essas imagens que são de uma proposta do arquiteto joao busch , para o marco olímpico do Rio.
> Achei interessante.


----------



## Jim856796

New hotels proposed in Rio de Janeiro

All the hotels:

REFORM IN

1) Hotel Gloria Palace of Eike Batista (building is being retrofitted);

2) Windsor Hotel Atlantic (where was the old building is being retrofitted Méridien). Hotel will reopen with 545 rooms at the end of 2010;

3) National Hotel (On October 15, the direction of the Construction and Incorporated Merza decide under which flag the hotel, closed since the 90s, will operate. Seven proposals from international companies are under review. It is being retrofitted);

4) Transformation of a residential building into a hotel on Avenida Nossa Senhora de Copacabana, at the time of Tour 3, the Windsor Group;

5) Hotel Paineiras (retrofit work should start soon);

6) Boutique hotel where once ran the Hotel Bragança in Lapa (retrofit works have not started);

7) Hotel Paris, located on Avenida Tiradentes Square with Steps, sold to the French group hospitality LA SUITE.



UNDER CONSTRUCTION

1) Ibis Hotel with 122 rooms in Rua Ministro Viveiros de Castro, Copacabana;

2) Ibis Hotel with 240 rooms on the street Mena Barreto, Botafogo;

3) Della Volpe Hotel - Golden Tulip under construction on Avenida Nossa Senhora de Copacabana;

4) Building Annex Hotel WINDSOR FLORIDA;



PROJECTS

FOR THE BAR TIJUCA

1) Hotel Emiliano (their owners looking for land in Barra da Tijuca, but also in Joah or Alto da Boa Vista).

2) Grand Hyatt Hotel with 300 rooms, near the Avenue condominium Sernambetiba Alpha;

3) Hotel Novotel with 188 bedrooms in Sernambetiba Avenue, Barra da Tijuca;

4) Four Seasons Hotel in the region of the Reserve, in Barra da Tijuca;

5) Hotel on Avenida do Pepe, being built by the group Performance (Performance negotiates project other three hotels in Bar);

6) Hotel with 500 rooms to be built by the Group in Windsor Avenue Sernambetiba. Deadline of completion 2014;

7) Hotel with 450 rooms, adjacent to the Hotel Windsor Barra. Deadline of completion 2013.

8) Hotel Ritz Carlton (are making consultations to settle in Barra da Tijuca)

9) Hilton Hotel in Barra da Tijuca;

10) along the Rio Centro Hotel;

11) An IBIS hotel in Praia do Pepe;

12) A MERCURE hotel in Praia do Pepe;

13) A hotel on Avenida IBIS Ambassador Aberlardo Bueno;

14) A hotel on Avenida NOVOTEL Ambassador Aberlardo Bueno;

15) A 5-star hotel with 300 rooms in the vicinity of the premises of the 2016 Games, developed by STX Real Estate Development.


FOR JOA

1) Txai Resort (owners seeking property in Joah);


FOR BOTAFOGO

1) Hotel - it is speculated that Marriott is - the place where for years he ran a gas station next to the Rio Sul Shopping

FOR THE FLAMINGO

1) Hotel, still no flag set, the current residential building Clube de Regatas do Flamengo, Avenida Rui Barbosa.


TO THE CENTER AND THE PORT AREA

1) Hyatt Place Hotel (four star) in the port area;

2) A hotel near the airport Santos Dumont, in space that is currently occupied by a building that belonged to Varig.

3) A Sonesta hotel, business tourism (the Sonesta will be located in the Port Zone or South Zone).


FOR THE NORTHERN

1) Ibis Hotel next to the field of Shopping Nova America (RJZ venture of Construction / Cirella:

2) Formula 1 Hotel next to the field of Shopping Nova America (joint venture of construction RJZ / Cirella);

3) A hotel at the Rio International Airport.


No Location yet

1) Hotel-boutique brand Andaz (a brand of Hyatt Group), in a not yet defined;

2) A hotel Rooms, the first hotel SuperClubs super economic network in Brazil.


----------



## LRenato

rsol2000 said:


>



:bow:



.


----------



## the spliff fairy

fantastic vid


----------



## tijuano en el df

if i´m not there by the olympics, i´ll definitely be there by the world cup


----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## WFInsider

Interesting. I like it.


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

The end of the official video is pretty cool...

see it on www.rio2016.com.br


----------



## soup or man

I like it.


----------



## VirDiligo




----------



## Jim856796

The new RdJ 2016 emblem has earned my seal of approval.


----------



## hiroamorim




----------



## Carlos Teixeira

Well done Rio...


----------



## swifty78

I love it!!! Very simple yet striking to look at!


----------



## soup or man

Jim856796 said:


> The new RdJ 2016 emblem has earned my seal of approval.


I'm sure the people of Rio can sleep well at night knowing that fact.


----------



## Antonio Almeida Jr.

Jim856796 said:


> The new RdJ 2016 emblem has earned my seal of approval.


wow what a honor!:lol:


----------



## Bezzi

The party in Copacabana


----------



## nick p

The logo was projected on a screen across from the luxury Copacabana Palace hotel, and was also printed on a huge flag that was rolled out across the human masses.


----------



## fifa2014bra

*RIO 2016 New Official Olympic logo*

Rio 2016 Olympic official Logo Image & Video Really Cool:banana:
http://fifa2014bra.blogspot.com/2011/01/rio-2016-new-official-olympic-logo.html


----------



## rsol2000

VirDiligo said:


> Official video.


----------



## Mr.Underground

I'm watching Rio Olympic development and I'm astonish. Hoping to go in Rio in 2016.

Compliment again.

Cheers from the other part of the world.


----------



## Bezzi

More about the logo:

18331485


----------



## samba_man




----------



## rafamlopes

Perfect logo!

Very beautiful and innovative.


----------



## Cauê

Perfect.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

aaronaugi1 said:


> Fireworks displays generally aren't about the people in the stadium anyway....
> 
> It's more for the benefit of the TV audience.
> 
> Most of the fireworks displays for the Sydney, Athens and Beijing ceremonies was best viewed from well above the stadium (ie. from a TV helicopter).


Indeed, the Beijing fireworks started few miles away from the stadium (impossible to see even being outside the stadium)


----------



## PejatBR

And some fireworks in Beijing was not real.


----------



## PejatBR

Its gonna be the first time that the atletics will be away from the pyre.
Its a shame, that copetition should be host in Maracana


----------



## DannyelBrazil

PejatBR said:


> And some fireworks in Beijing was not real.


True, indeed, the first part shown on TV was entirely Computer Graphics. (editing missing words)



PejatBR said:


> Its gonna be the first time that the atletics will be away from the pyre.
> Its a shame, that copetition should be host in Maracana


Not true... During Paris 1900 games, the athletics were held far far way from the cauldron.
And I think they will put a cauldron also in Engenhao Stadium, like Vancouver did (two cauldrons).
Rio is not the first host city to do it, or to change "traditions".


----------



## DannyelBrazil

And it is so easy to IOC to say: hey, change it and put the ceremonies in the same stadium athletics will be held.
IOC seems to, somehow, like the idea of testing the 2-stadium plan. If it fails, they will not use it again, but if logistics works, in the future, other bid cities could use something similar.

And about the Athletics itself, IAAF is pretty happy to have an exclusive venue for them, as said by IAAF president during the bid process for 2016 Olympic Games.


----------



## hiroamorim

Video presented at press conference just after the releasing the logo on the copacabana beach in rio new year's eve.


----------



## marcusflorida2

VirDiligo said:


> It will be a little difficult for the audience in the stadium to see the fireworks during the Ceremony with that gigantic structure above their heads, don't you think?


That's so stupid, but even if that was the case... because of fireworks you would change the architecture of a stadium.
Your label says it all about YOURSELF: Think Poorly !!!


----------



## marcusflorida2

PejatBR said:


> Its gonna be the first time that the atletics will be away from the pyre.
> Its a shame, that copetition should be host in Maracana


Tell that to the IOC. They loved the idea and the innovation.
I find it great... no need to wait between the opening ceremony "clean-up" and the beginning of the athletics. It also adds dynamic to the first day of the Games. 
Fantastic indeed.


----------



## RobH

PejatBR said:


> And some fireworks in Beijing was not real.


Not quite true. All of the fireworks seen on TV actually happened in real life.

A short sequence of fireworks WAS computer generated for TV only, as having a helicoptor flying over filming the "footprints" sequence would have been dangerous. So during part of that particular sequence TV viewers saw CGI, whilst those on the ground saw the real fireworks.



> Tell that to the IOC. They loved the idea and the innovation.


I very much doubt the IOC love the concept of the two stadium solution - I feel they have probably compromised based on the needs of Rio as a city, and based on Games-time logistics. I'm quite certain the ideal for the IOC is still to have one main stadium and one main cauldron for the Summer Olympics, but since this isn't really doable in Rio, they've allowed the 2016 Games to be an exception to this tradition. I've no problem with this at all, but I think it's a bit much to say the IOC love this idea (I've heard no evidence that that's the case).


----------



## DannyelBrazil

RobH said:


> Not quite true. All of the fireworks seen on TV actually happened in real life.
> 
> A short sequence of fireworks WAS computer generated for TV only, as having a helicoptor flying over filming the "footprints" sequence would have been dangerous. So during part of that particular sequence TV viewers saw CGI, whilst those on the ground saw the real fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> I very much doubt the IOC love the concept of the two stadium solution - I feel they have probably compromised based on the needs of Rio as a city, and based on Games-time logistics. I'm quite certain the ideal for the IOC is still to have one main stadium and one main cauldron for the Summer Olympics, but since this isn't really doable in Rio, they've allowed the 2016 Games to be an exception to this rule. I've no problem with this at all, but I think it's a bit much to say the IOC love this idea (I've heard no evidence that that's the case).


Fireworks: I knew that, that was I meant in my poor English. :nuts:

2-stadium: I don't think IOC love the plan too. But they are very interested in trying new things (like Vancouver's indoor ceremonies). IOC will love it only if the plan works and show benefits for the games. If not, it won't be repeated.
The message here is: IOC is open to new plans, ideas... See Youth Olympic Games (and mixed teams) or London's logo...


----------



## RobH

Sure, the traditions aren't entirely rigid. But even if the two stadium solution works well in Rio, I still believe the IOC will _prefer_ future hosts to have one main stadium - though of course they won't be put-off if another bidding nation puts forward a plan similar to Rio's.


----------



## rafamlopes

DannyelBrazil said:


> Fireworks: I knew that, that was I meant in my poor English. :nuts:
> 
> 2-stadium: I don't think IOC love the plan too. But they are very interested in trying new things (like Vancouver's indoor ceremonies). IOC will love it only if the plan works and show benefits for the games. If not, it won't be repeated.
> The message here is: IOC is open to new plans, ideas... See Youth Olympic Games (and mixed teams) or London's logo...


I agree.

And in 2012 we will probably see some innovations in the ceremonies too. Although the past games have had such different "rituals", they all followed the same guide line. In London that will probably be broken since they are saying that all the city will be envolved in the ceremony.

I really hope it happens. We need to find new solutions to make the games more and more interesting.


----------



## marcusflorida2

RobH said:


> Not quite true. All of the fireworks seen on TV actually happened in real life.
> 
> A short sequence of fireworks WAS computer generated for TV only, as having a helicoptor flying over filming the "footprints" sequence would have been dangerous. So during part of that particular sequence TV viewers saw CGI, whilst those on the ground saw the real fireworks.
> 
> 
> 
> I very much doubt the IOC love the concept of the two stadium solution - I feel they have probably compromised based on the needs of Rio as a city, and based on Games-time logistics. I'm quite certain the ideal for the IOC is still to have one main stadium and one main cauldron for the Summer Olympics, but since this isn't really doable in Rio, they've allowed the 2016 Games to be an exception to this tradition. I've no problem with this at all, but I think it's a bit much to say the IOC love this idea (I've heard no evidence that that's the case).


You can doubt as much as you want. I am not guessing... this was published all over the press in Brazil and probably around the world. 
No doubt Maracanã is a soccer stadium and we have another one which is an Olympic Stadium built for the 2007 Pan Am Games. It would make no sense to adapt the Maracanã for that, but it could be done.
The suggestion of the 2 Stadiums were well accepted. The IOC loved the idea, even if it is just for a test.
Not sure there will be 2 cauldrons as you stated, I have not heard of that (other than people here in this forum saying so).
I wouldn't call a tradition to have just a single stadium, this is meaningless. No one might have thought of it before or simply didn't want to do it, however I don't consider this a major break-through either.


----------



## RobH

> You can doubt as much as you want. I am not guessing... this was published all over the press in Brazil and probably around the world.


A link would be nice.


----------



## VirDiligo

DannyelBrazil said:


> Peço desculpas se passei do ponto, mas a figura foi feita para alguns paulistas que estão trollando contra o Rio e as olimpíadas nos fóruns internacionais e sites da Internet, como é o caso desse idiota aí em cima.
> Sim, a maioria dos comentários ofensivos, infelizmente, vem de poucos paulistas, que geralmente nem nunca foram ao Rio. E eu to de saco cheio dessas poucas pessoas...





marcusflorida2 said:


> That's so stupid, but even if that was the case... because of fireworks you would change the architecture of a stadium.
> Your label says it all about YOURSELF: Think Poorly !!!


To all Cariocas: You need to learn how to receive critics. If you're going to react that way everytime someone criticizes the Rio 2016 Games, your heads will explode. Your city will host the biggest existing international event. From now until 2016, you will be flooded with personal opinions from people from all places of this planet about the games and your city, and 50% of those opinions will be negative. Are you going to act like crying bitches everytime someone say something bad about the event? Think about it.


----------



## marcusflorida2

RobH said:


> A link would be nice.


Just google it.


----------



## RobH

I thought you were trying to prove a point. Nevermind.

I haven't seen anything anywhere which suggest the IOC *loves* this idea as you've claimed. 

They've said it has the advantage of not having a quick "set-change" operation between ceremonies and athletics, but really, that's not a massive problem in the first place. It would seem to me, for example, that having a flame burning over an empty stadium during the Paralympics would not be particularly loved by the IOC, nor would the artificiality of two cauldrons and the ambiguity over which is the "main" stadium.

I'm quite certain the IOC is happy with this idea, otherwise they'd have told Rio to change it. But I haven't seen any evidence to say they *love* it, nor any evidence to suggest this would be their preferred arrangement for future Olympic Games. As far as I'm concerned, an exception has been made for Rio because of their unique circumstances, and it's not something the IOC will necessarily encourage in the future.

DannyelBrazil, it seems also agrees with me on this point.


----------



## marcusflorida2

VirDiligo said:


> To all Cariocas: You need to learn how to receive critics. If you're going to react that way everytime someone criticizes the Rio 2016 Games, your heads will explode. Your city will host the biggest existing international event. From now until 2016, you will be flooded with personal opinions from people from all places of this planet about the games and your city, and 50% of those opinions will be negative. Are you going to act like crying bitches everytime someone say something bad about the event? Think about it.


Again... it all depends on the criticism. You had quite a few in a row with the intention of simply diminishing the Games in Rio, even coining a label to do so. It is very clear that you don't want to help with your visions. Am I wrong?
I am not a cry baby, but you remind me of this video....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VymrupLeMFA


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^
^^^^

Actually I found the video very funny. It has the intention of being funny. Besides, what could you expect from a Spaniard after Madrid losing the Games to Rio ?
The point is, ONE MORE TIME, criticism are *welcomed* as long as they have the benefit of improving something that is not appropriate. 
You guys do not have this intention. That's quite clear to everyone.

Now... let's get over it and move on ...


----------



## DannyelBrazil

BTW, I also loved the Daily Show's report on Rio's victory with jokes like the "Butt shapped stadium" or the "strip of safe areas in Rio". The made the jokes, but also they putted some good things about Rio winning the games (in a humour way)...

I'm not affraid or "crying" about critics. We only want high-level discussions without the paulista vision about Rio.


----------



## marcusflorida2

I have inspected every single logo for every single Olympic Games and in my modest opinion I believe Rio's is the best. The only one that gets close in such a simple way is Sydney's, with Barcelona's being beautifully simple but not as deep in meaning.

Here are the meanings of Rio's logo so far ...

1- Three letters forming the word RiO
2- Three dancers in confraternity (friendship, union)
3- Sugar Loaf profile (city's landmark)
4- Morro Dois Irmãos profile -> according to the creators / by turning the logo around (city's landmark) - brotherhood
5- The movement of Copacabana's sidewalk
6- The Apotheosis Arch at the Sambodrome (Carnaval's landmark to be used for the marathon's arrival) - climax
7- The top of a beer can (party/celebration)
8- A pacifier (beginning, first Games in S.America/peace)
9- A ***** (humor/inventiveness/imagination/sensuality/sexuality... all traces of the Carioca spirit)
10- A heart (love/passion)

Besides, it is the first 3-D logo ever and could become an awesome sculpture. Not to mention the visual effects it will generate by spinning in its center.

All these meanings and power in such a simple art.

My reaction is............... *WOW* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VirDiligo

marcusflorida2 said:


> Now... let's get over it and move on ...


Fine.
_____

Will anybody create a thread for the Olympic Village? We can post news and pictures there till the beginning of its construction.

And you guys should take a look at the site Transparência Olímpica. There's some information about the projects and the costs.


----------



## VirDiligo

*Rio's Sambadrome to be made larger for Olympics*

Rio de Janeiro's Sambadrome, the world- famous venue of the city's trademark Carnival parades, is to be made larger to seat an additional 15,000 people for the 2016 Olympics.
The Sambadrome - designed by Brazilian architect Oscar Niemeyer, who was awarded the prestigious Pritzker Architecture Prize in 1988 - opened in 1984 with a capacity for 60,000 spectators.
Once the changes are made it is set to host Olympic archery events and the start of the marathon in Rio 2016.

'This is a present for Rio,' Mayor Eduardo Paes said as he unveiled the plans Tuesday.
Paes said enlarging the compound would cost about 18 million dollars, with the work likely to begin after the 2011 Carnival. The 15,000 new seats were to be built in a former soft drinks manufacturing facility and would be paid for by the company that owns the factory.

'The city of Rio is moving forward to launch all it promised the International Olympic Committee for the Games. And that without spending a cent of public money,' Paes said.
The mayor noted that the changes would include increased access for the handicapped, a security room and spaces for doctors.

source









source


----------



## HMMS

I'm from São Paulo, and I think that logo for Rio 2016 is very cool, very nice...............


And that guy, VirDiligo is just a Troll................and very annoying!!!!!!!!!!!


E num bom português............esse cara é um mala sem alças, molhada e de papelão!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim856796

Will seating be installed at the stands of the Sambodromo or will the stands be left bare during the Olympics?


----------



## marcusflorida2

I don't believe there will be seats for the Carnaval of 2012, first year after the renovation.
The renders don't show that either.
Nonetheless, who knows if they plan on adding seats for the Olympics 6 years away. 
If that happens the number of spectators would be reduced and I am not sure it would be a smart thing to say now since allegedly their intention is to increase that number with the demolition of the factory.


----------



## Jim856796

So, every venue used during the 2008 Olympics was an all-seater (except for the road cycling and marathon courses).


----------



## DannyelBrazil

In the renders during the bid process, Sambadrome had seats (indeed, very colorful).


----------



## lucasluzmg

I read in brazilian newspapers that the sambodromo will stay without seats until the olympic games cause the people of Rio likes stand during the carnival parade to dance samba.


----------



## Cauê

aaronaugi1 said:


> Great logo. Nice colours, it is appealing a simple.
> 
> The thought process behind it is basic but appropriate. Comparing logos (especially between Rio and London) is completely idiotic. There is no comparison as both Games have entirely different concepts.
> 
> I like the fact it can be reproduced as a 3D model.


:cheers:



HMMS said:


> I'm from São Paulo, and I think that logo for Rio 2016 is very cool, very nice...............
> 
> 
> And that guy, VirDiligo is just a Troll................and very annoying!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> E num bom português............esse cara é um mala sem alças, molhada e de papelão!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:lol:

I love the new logo in 3D...


----------



## VirDiligo

New video about the conception of the Rio 2016 logo (in Portuguese)

Warning: the following video contains people from São Paulo.


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^

The video has already been posted (if not here because it is in portuguese, in other threads), but it was good that you posted it again here because it explains a lot about the list I wrote above, including the mention to the Two Brothers Hills (almost at the end of the video).


----------



## VirDiligo

^^
Yeah, I like the part when they say that people from São Paulo participated in the creation of the logo 

Warning: the post above contains sarcasm by the fact that some forumers said that i'm criticizing the logo only because it was made by Cariocas and i'm jealous for that. 

Even though it was made by people from my own city, I still don't like it. That is something that everybody should learn: Self-criticism.


----------



## marcusflorida2

VirDiligo said:


> ^^
> Yeah, I like the part when they say that people from São Paulo participated in the creation of the logo
> 
> Warning: the post above contains sarcasm by the fact that some forumers said that i'm criticizing the logo only because it was made by Cariocas and i'm jealous for that.
> 
> Even though it was made by people from my own city, I still don't like it. That is something that everybody should learn: Self-criticism.


Who cares where the creators are from? The logo is great and the creators are great. What a stupidity to say SP is the reason for liking it or not. As a Carioca I have health relations with Paulistas, so many friends from there... and the jokes about the 2 cities are funny and should never be taken to extremes.
Now... I just would like to know why you don't like the logo and what would be your idea of a better one.


----------



## Cauê

It's amazing and very sad. VirDiligo's anger was greatly kindled against the pretty Rio 2016 logo... and your life now is for criticism our beautiful logo.

A wonderful logo for a wonderful city:










Sorry VirDiligo, my friend


----------



## Bezzi

VirDiligo said:


> ^^
> Yeah, I like the part when they say that people from São Paulo participated in the creation of the logo
> 
> Warning: the post above contains sarcasm by the fact that some forumers said that i'm criticizing the logo only because it was made by Cariocas and i'm jealous for that.


You got jealous because the olympic games will be in Rio, not because the logo. I see no problem with people from Sao Paulo work in companies of Rio. I'm sure that, unlike you, they are proud as brazilians, because the games will be here.


----------



## Bezzi

Cauê said:


> It's amazing and very sad. VirDiligo's anger was greatly kindled against the pretty Rio 2016 logo... and your life now is for criticism our beautiful logo.
> 
> A wonderful logo for a wonderful city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry VirDiligo, my friend


Hey Cauê. What do you think of mine's?


----------



## VirDiligo

Bezzi said:


> You got jealous because the olympic games will be in Rio, not because the logo. I see no problem with people from Sao Paulo work in companies of Rio. I'm sure that, unlike you, they are proud as brazilians, because the games will be here.


----------



## marcusflorida2

Desculpem meus irmãos Paulistanos, mas não deu para resistir em postar isso aqui... claro que tudo não passa de uma brincadeira. Não me xinguem nem me levem a sério... é só para abrir um pequeno espaço de descontração.
O email me foi enviado pelo meu melhor amigo... que é Paulista !

*
• Cariocas vs Paulistas •*


*
Os Cariocas:*

• Tom Jobim era carioca.
• Vinícius de Morais era carioca.
• Chico Buarque é carioca.
• Renato Russo era carioca.
• Cazuza era carioca.
• A Garota de Ipanema é carioca.
• Dom Pedro II era carioca.
• Ronaldo é carioca.
• O maior estádio do mundo é carioca.
• Flamengo é um clube carioca.
• O vôlei de praia é invenção carioca.
• O futevôlei é invenção carioca.
• O futebol de praia é invenção carioca.
• A melhor arte marcial do mundo (jiu-jítsu) é carioca.
• A maior Universidade do Brasil é carioca.
• A praia mais famosa do Mundo é carioca.
• A maior floresta urbana do mundo é carioca.
• Os dois maiores símbolos do País (Cristo Redentor/Pão de Açúcar) são cariocas.
• O português falado no Brasil é o carioca.
• O português aprendido lá fora é o carioca.
• A Globo é carioca.
• A NET é carioca.
• O maior jornal do Brasil é carioca.
• A Brahma é carioca.
• A Petrobrás é carioca.
• O Brasil é carioca.

*Agora Os Paulistas:*

• Maluf é paulista.
• Marta Suplicy é paulista.
• Chiquinho Scarpa é paulista.
• Gugu é paulista.
• **** Camargo é paulista.
• Rubinho Barrichello é paulista.
• O Tietê é paulista.
• O SBT é paulista.
• Baú da Felicidade é coisa de paulista.
• Programa Sílvio Santos é coisa de paulista.
• A maior chacina do país (massacre do Carandiru) é paulista.
• A maior rebelião de presos da História do país é paulista.
• Curinthiano e Parmeirense é tudo paulista.
• A pior cerveja do país (Xixicariol) é paulista.
• A cidade mais poluída do Brasil é paulista.
• A cidade mais feia do Brasil é paulista.
• A cidade mais engarrafada do Brasil é paulista.
• A cidade com o maior índice de seqüestros do país é paulista.
• A cidade mais cheia de “manos” do país é paulista.
• O único lugar do país em que aeroporto é ponto turístico é paulista.
• O “meu” é coisa de paulista.
• “Magina” é coisa de paulista.
• “Um Chopps e 2 Pastéu” é coisa de paulista.
• “Não tô te inteindeindo” é coisa de paulista.
• O PCC é paulista.


----------



## HMMS

Esse negócio de paulista contra cariocas é coisa dos anos 70!!!!!!!!!!! as olimpiadas são no Rio e como paulista, espero...........não............tenho certeza que será um enorme sucesso, o logo é muito bem bolado, lindo mesmo, reflete muitas coisas do Rio, o Pão de Açúcar, dá para ler Rio, as cores..............vejam o de Londres, que coisa horrorosa!dá para comparar!!!!???? de repente o "paulista chato" prefere o de Londres, só por não ser do Rio!!!!!!!!

Torço muito para que o Rio seja totalmente transformado numa cidade bem cuidada, com infra estrutura, mais limpa, e que se seja a sala de visitas do Brasil, muito bonita, aliás, em fevereiro estou passeando por aí, espero já ver algo novo!!!!!!!!!!!

Quanto ao mala sem alça, deixa o cara se consumir na sua inveja, ranhetice, chatice ou seja lá o que for............


----------



## swifty78

5 years to learn Portuguese yay...


----------



## Cauê

Cauê said:


> It's amazing and very sad. VirDiligo's anger was greatly kindled against the pretty Rio 2016 logo... and your life now is for criticism our beautiful logo.
> 
> A wonderful logo for a wonderful city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry VirDiligo, my friend





Bezzi said:


> Hey Cauê. What do you think of mine's?


Beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Bezzi

Faltou o Tiririca :lol:. Mas vamos parar logo com isso que está entediando o thread (objetivo do VirDiligo).


----------



## TEBC

Im think about doing an update in the first page of the thread


----------



## Bezzi

Good idea.


----------



## PejatBR

marcusflorida2 said:


> Desculpem meus irmãos Paulistanos, mas não deu para resistir em postar isso aqui... claro que tudo não passa de uma brincadeira. Não me xinguem nem me levem a sério... é só para abrir um pequeno espaço de descontração.
> O email me foi enviado pelo meu melhor amigo... que é Paulista !
> 
> *
> • Cariocas vs Paulistas •*
> 
> 
> *
> Os Cariocas:*
> 
> • Tom Jobim era carioca.
> • Vinícius de Morais era carioca.
> • Chico Buarque é carioca.
> • Renato Russo era carioca.
> • Cazuza era carioca.
> • A Garota de Ipanema é carioca.
> • Dom Pedro II era carioca.
> • Ronaldo é carioca.
> • O maior estádio do mundo é carioca.
> • Flamengo é um clube carioca.
> • O vôlei de praia é invenção carioca.
> • O futevôlei é invenção carioca.
> • O futebol de praia é invenção carioca.
> • A melhor arte marcial do mundo (jiu-jítsu) é carioca.
> • A maior Universidade do Brasil é carioca.
> • A praia mais famosa do Mundo é carioca.
> • A maior floresta urbana do mundo é carioca.
> • Os dois maiores símbolos do País (Cristo Redentor/Pão de Açúcar) são cariocas.
> • O português falado no Brasil é o carioca.
> • O português aprendido lá fora é o carioca.
> • A Globo é carioca.
> • A NET é carioca.
> • O maior jornal do Brasil é carioca.
> • A Brahma é carioca.
> • A Petrobrás é carioca.
> • O Brasil é carioca.
> 
> *Agora Os Paulistas:*
> 
> • Maluf é paulista.
> • Marta Suplicy é paulista.
> • Chiquinho Scarpa é paulista.
> • Gugu é paulista.
> • **** Camargo é paulista.
> • Rubinho Barrichello é paulista.
> • O Tietê é paulista.
> • O SBT é paulista.
> • Baú da Felicidade é coisa de paulista.
> • Programa Sílvio Santos é coisa de paulista.
> • A maior chacina do país (massacre do Carandiru) é paulista.
> • A maior rebelião de presos da História do país é paulista.
> • Curinthiano e Parmeirense é tudo paulista.
> • A pior cerveja do país (Xixicariol) é paulista.
> • A cidade mais poluída do Brasil é paulista.
> • A cidade mais feia do Brasil é paulista.
> • A cidade mais engarrafada do Brasil é paulista.
> • A cidade com o maior índice de seqüestros do país é paulista.
> • A cidade mais cheia de “manos” do país é paulista.
> • O único lugar do país em que aeroporto é ponto turístico é paulista.
> • O “meu” é coisa de paulista.
> • “Magina” é coisa de paulista.
> • “Um Chopps e 2 Pastéu” é coisa de paulista.
> • “Não tô te inteindeindo” é coisa de paulista.
> • O PCC é paulista.


pode ser só um email, mas não deixa de ser uma gigantesca idiotice, ainda mais no SSC


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^

It fitted the occasion. Sorry.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Great, what a waste of time to detract people from Rio.
It's time to block this guy from this thread, right?


----------



## Bezzi

O estranho é que ele é brasileiro e não posta no thread brasileiro. Parece intencional.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

English please!


----------



## HMMS

swifty78 said:


> 5 years to learn Portuguese yay...


Dude, 5 years is enough time for you to learn!!!!!!!!!


Are you from Australia???????? Great country and welcome to Brazil in 2016!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana:


----------



## HMMS

Bezzi said:


> O estranho é que ele é brasileiro e não posta no thread brasileiro. Parece intencional.


Parece!!!!!!!???????????


----------



## Joás Santos

Gente, a briga Cariocas x Paulistas vai fazer com que se feche o thread, parem com isso!


----------



## swifty78

^^ yes Im Australian as I notice the Rio Facebook page has lots of ppl replying in Portuguese


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^

Trust me swifty78, everything that was written in Portuguese above is useless and you didn't miss much.
I agree, there's a thread about the same topic exclusively for Portuguese speakers. So, I apologize for writing in Portuguese here as well, but as I said it fitted the purpose at the time and it will not happen again.

Now... I invite you to give your opinion about Rio's logo which is the subject of discussion at this point.


----------



## swifty78

^^ I actually like the logo, it comes down to the saying 'less is more' and you cant please everyone (as an Australian, I didnt like the Sydney logo, but the fact the olympics were in my country was a much bigger deal). I also love the 3D effect of Rio's and would look good on tv spinning around etc. 
All Brazilians should get together and celebrate this event and the fact that its the first time for the South Amercian continent and not get all over zealous etc over a simple logo.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

CinderelaBaiana said:


>


Amazing view of Rio!!!
Even the poor side of the city is marvelous!


----------



## Cauê

No comments for the New Maracana? What do you think of the project?



Tchôs said:


> não sei se já foi postado essas novas imagens mais fica ai pra ver...
> 
> fonte: Portal 2014


----------



## guy4versa4

lame...nothing special..seat colour are so ugly. prefer sport complex style..like london,athens and beijing


----------



## Joás Santos

This favela (Rocinha) is receiving social investment, and, this year will receive a UPP (cops) to control the entry and exit of drugs.


----------



## Lord David

^^ It's technically a sports complex, you got an arena, a pool and athletics track there.

It's just not the site of the athletics stadium.

There's nothing wrong with an Olympic city not having a dedicated Olympic Park, after all what would all those potential bid cities with already existing major stadiums do? Build a specific Olympic Park purely for the Olympics and to please everyone? I think not, if they got an major stadium that can be used for say Athletics, Ceremonies etc, but is like not in an ideal "Olympic Park" setting, then why not use it? Who cares if there's already existing development around it?


----------



## DannyelBrazil

> lame...nothing special..seat colour are so ugly. prefer sport complex style..like london,athens and beijing


The seat colour is not decided yet. Probably will be Brazilian colours back. Or there are other few plans to painting the seats...

Maracana is a sports complex, but made in the 1950s. Cariocas, Brazilians and many people abroad love this stadium and really prefer to refurbsh it than demolish and build something "modern". 
Rio already have the "modern" stadium, that will be used for athletics in 2016 games.
And Rio will have an Olympic Park in Barra da Tijuca neighbourhood, indeed, a very nice one.
What is the problem on being traditionalist???

In name of this "modenity" lots of monuments and buildings have been destroyed worldwidely. I don't see problems on keeping Maracana and using it during World Cup and Olympic Games since it's a special stadium for history of sport (which other stadium or place had 180,000 attendance for a volleyball match???).


----------



## ...aditya...

DannyelBrazil said:


> Amazing view of Rio!!!
> Even the poor side of the city is marvelous!


+1


----------



## Bolsilludo

The seats should have the colors of the Brazilian flag.


----------



## Bezzi

I agree. At least one of the colors.


----------



## venki04ss

Bolsilludo said:


> The seats should have the colors of the Brazilian flag.


It doesn't matter colours issue on flag related.! you should know past 6 world cup's.! 2010 orange, 2006 - grey/dark grey, 2002 - no idea, 1998 - what colour.s?


----------



## guy4versa4

DannyelBrazil said:


> In name of this "modenity" lots of monuments and buildings have been destroyed worldwidely. I don't see problems on keeping Maracana and using it during World Cup and Olympic Games since it's a special stadium for history of sport (which other stadium or place had 180,000 attendance for a volleyball match???).


i dont mean traditional or modern...but..the stadium should have a state of art design..maybe glass roof,unique wrap or lcd things..


----------



## Cauê

DannyelBrazil said:


> The seat colour is not decided yet. *Probably will be Brazilian colours back.* Or there are other few plans to painting the seats...
> 
> Maracana is a sports complex, but made in the 1950s. Cariocas, Brazilians and many people abroad love this stadium and really prefer to refurbsh it than demolish and build something "modern".
> Rio already have the "modern" stadium, that will be used for athletics in 2016 games.
> And Rio will have an Olympic Park in Barra da Tijuca neighbourhood, indeed, a very nice one.
> What is the problem on being traditionalist???
> 
> In name of this "modenity" lots of monuments and buildings have been destroyed worldwidely. I don't see problems on keeping Maracana and using it during World Cup and Olympic Games since it's a special stadium for history of sport (which other stadium or place had 180,000 attendance for a volleyball match???).


I prefer red. 4 colors in Maracana, I dont like. Maracana is not a brazilian stadium only, Maracana is a world's temple.


----------



## soup or man

An idea: What about making the overhangs glass?


----------



## DannyelBrazil

guy4versa4 said:


> i dont mean traditional or modern...but..the stadium should have a state of art design..maybe glass roof,unique wrap or lcd things..


A giant glass roof in a tropical city (with really heavy rains)? You really don't know what you are talking about...
LCD things will happen in Maracana. Don't take the render as a final picture of how the stadium will look like... This is just a render...


----------



## Cauê

^^
Tropical city... the 2016 Olympics will be the first games in a tropical city or Mexico City (1968) is the firts tropical games?


----------



## brazilteen

edit


----------



## guy4versa4

-delete-


----------



## guy4versa4

london olympic stadium roof rendering look glassy and transparent...but in realhno:


----------



## marcusflorida2

Cauê said:


> ^^
> Tropical city... the 2016 Olympics will be the first games in a tropical city or Mexico City (1968) is the firts tropical games?


Mexico City is located south of the Tropic of Cancer and therefore is considered a tropical city. You should be aware though, that Mexico City has a pretty high altitude of 2,240 meters (7,349 feet) above sea level and as such, it has a temperate to cool climate.


----------



## Jim856796

Why are several places in Rio de janeiro infested with grafiti? If there is any grafiti, it needs to eb cleaned off before the Olympics.


----------



## Wey

^^ :lol::lol:


----------



## Cobucci

Jim856796 said:


> Why are several places in Rio de janeiro infested with grafiti? If there is any grafiti, it needs to eb cleaned off before the Olympics.


You're a ridiculous troll. Everyone knows that there are graffitis in every big city in the western world, even in London, the next city to host the Olympics.

I know you're always trying to be harsh towards Rio in some kind of trolling, but you're not on 4chan over here.

I ain't even mad.


----------



## SharksBoy

huh Jim, do you think there will be graffitis will be removed in whole London in 2012 Olympic? idiot


----------



## vitorhugoreis

^^
here in Brazil, grafitti is considered a urban art, very appreciated (not for all, of course). Many artists came from the streets to art galleries, exhibiting worldwide, like "Os Gemeos": www.osgemeos.com.br


----------



## Jim856796

With all the slums that could be in the way of various massive construction projects, there is liable to be displacement of some RdJ residents due to the construction and demolitions for the Games projects.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Jim856796 said:


> With all the slums that could be in the way of various massive construction projects, there is liable to be displacement of some RdJ residents due to the construction and demolitions for the Games projects.


First, my foreign friend that never been to South of Equator, favelas takes less than 4% of Rio de Janeiro city territory.
Some people will be removed, most of them middle class... 
Read O Globo about the displacements in the way of Bus Corridores and get informed. No favela in the way.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

In Gamesbids forums, I've posted some pics comparing Rio the movie and the real Rio to show you guys how great was the work from the Blue Sky Studios' illustratrors... Enjoy.


----------



## DannyelBrazil




----------



## connected_

Aiii que saudades do Brasil!! Suas fotos sao incriveis!

I spent three months in Rio and Niteroi in the Summer of 2009-2010 and cannot wait to return. Rio will be the perfect host city, and I think the 2016 games will be the best ever.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

connected_ said:


> Aiii que saudades do Brasil!! Suas fotos sao incriveis!
> 
> I spent three months in Rio and Niteroi in the Summer of 2009-2010 and cannot wait to return. Rio will be the perfect host city, and I think the 2016 games will be the best ever.


For TV broadcasting, no doubts!!! Broadcasters will love the aerial shots of the venues and the city... It'll be amazing.


----------



## Jim856796

Rio has gotten itself a pre-Olympics test event: The 2015 World Judo Championships are going to take place in the city. The 2007 World Judo Championships were already held in Rio at the Barra Olympic Arena.


----------



## rafamlopes

This year Rio will hot the Army Olympics.


----------



## soup or man

Rio was actually a good movie.


----------



## Jim856796

Marina do Gloria upgrade project:


----------



## RobH

A snippet in today's Guardian may be of some interest:



> _The 12,000-seat basketball arena at the Olympic site in east London has been hailed by organisers as a template for future games, after the latest completed venue was unveiled on Wednesday.
> 
> The completion of the basketball arena leaves just one venue at the park still to be finished, the landmark Zaha Hadid aquatics centre. The £42m basketball venue is designed to be deconstructed after the Games as part of an original plan to avoid white elephants, with the 12,000 seats destined for Silverstone and other sporting venues and *the Scottish manufacturers of the external structure in talks with Rio 2016 to ship it to Brazil.*_


http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2011/jun/08/olympic-basketball-arena-template-future


----------



## Wey

^^ Uhh, that's a bit odd, since the International Bid for the Olympic Park was launched not so long ago, and not a single venue has yet been defined in the masterplan :nuts:

They may use it for something else - possibly not the structure itself, but the _know-how_ implemented to build Maracanã's new roof, for instance -, but there's no way Rio will recycle London's arena...


----------



## RobH

Well, perhaps they're simply keeping their options open.


----------



## JR Nazareth

RIO DE JANEIRO - BARRA / IPANEMA - COPACABANA / BOTAFOGO - FLAMENGO / CENTER CITY / MARACANA STADIUM / JOAO HAVELANGE STADIUM

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=S9gSpN47eiU&vq=medium


----------



## Chris00

I think it would be a great idea if temporary venues could be used in different olympics, it would save money and time in the preparation for the games.


----------



## Gutovsky

It would be the first case of the same venue being used for Olympics in different continents, I bet! And it's a great idea, since it avoids useless constructions (Baseball is not played in Brazil as a major sport - we have one stadium and it's in São Paulo)!


----------



## Wey

^^ "Baseball"?? :sleepy:


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Wey said:


> ^^ "Baseball"?? :sleepy:


Yes, Sao Paulo does have a baseball stadium, not big, in the north part of the city.


----------



## Wey

DannyelBrazil said:


> Yes, Sao Paulo does have a baseball stadium, not big, in the north part of the city.


Yes, but the venue we're discussing is set to host *basketball* matches.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

So, back to basketall discussions =]


----------



## jfsargento

Cauê said:


> *New Maracana Stadium*


^^:dance:^^


----------



## martin_FL

AMAZING:


----------



## Cauê

^^
More...









http://www.baixaki.com.br/usuarios/imagens/wpapers/1570448-134225-1280.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_-V2oaDsRwU0/S_8U5MsLrEI/AAAAAAAAAEA/y1Wfj-FXIZI/s1600/Imagem+448.jpg










http://www.baixaki.com.br/usuarios/imagens/wpapers/327434-122764-1280.jpg









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-C80pIMibkl0/TdkSzo7B_aI/AAAAAAAAAUk/iz21Uw6Ieuw/s1600/P1190381.JPG​


----------



## SYG1968

Site confirmed for golf event at Rio 2016

SANDWICH, England (AP) — A new course in the seaside region of Barra in Rio de Janeiro will host the golf tournament at the 2016 Olympics.

The Royal & Ancient governing body says the Riserva Uno site has been confirmed by Rio's organizing committee as the venue for golf, which is returning to the Olympic program for the first time since 1904.

Peter Dawson, chief executive of the R&A, says "commercial negotiations are under way to acquire that site ... and a golf course will be designed by an architect yet to be determined."

Dawson says organizers need to move quickly to ensure the course is built in time for test events in 2015.

As well as individual strokeplay events, Dawson says a team event could also be added to the schedule.


http://my.news.yahoo.com/confirmed-golf-event-rio-2016-173639272.html


----------



## DimitriB

Are the going to build a new swimming complex for the olympics or use the swimming complex that was made for the pan american games?


----------



## 20v

DimitriB said:


> Are the going to build a new swimming complex for the olympics or use the swimming complex that was made for the pan american games?


A new one will be build


----------



## Jim856796

The new one will host swimming and synchronised swimming. The Pan Am Games aquatic complex will be used for diving and water polo.


----------



## DimitriB

And the swimming pool @ Maracana? Is it going to be used or just a training venue?


----------



## worldsportsclub

Maracana is the best stadium in the world, it also once had 200,000 fans for a soccer game.


----------



## TEBC

DimitriB said:


> And the swimming pool @ Maracana? Is it going to be used or just a training venue?


Just as a training venue


----------



## Jim856796

What is that skyscraper that is gonna be looming over to the west of the Sambodromo? Hope that isn't final, but if it is...I don't know. Just a concept, perhaps?


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Actually Brahma brewery, who owned the old factory and now the terrain west of Sambadrome are paying the new sambadrome as a permission to build a skyscraper there.

I'm not sure about the final project of the skyscraper. But it seems it will be the one we see in the renders.
Anybody has news about it?


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Cauê said:


> It will be the best stadium in the world because the stadium is the most "central" in a city in the world and is under renovation.


It's not true. The Milton Correa stadium a.k.a. "Zerão" in Macapá, Northern Brazil is located in the Zero Mark of the city and exactly over the Equator Line.
Indeed, each field of the stadium is placed in one hemisphere!!! 

More centrical impossible!!! *just kidding
:cheers:

*Unfortunatelly Zerão stadium have not being used lately... hno:


----------



## Jim856796

Will _all_ of the existing venues of the 2015 Olympics have been renovated/upgraded in the seven years before the event?


----------



## Cauê

New picture of "Maracanazinho Arena", the indoor arena near Maracana Stadium:


Ginásio do Maracanãzinho por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr​


----------



## Jim856796

I have learned that tourists at another hotel was robbed recently. Can the 2014 World Cup and the 2016 Olympics be taken over by drug dealers and other criminals? Or can they easily go without incident and other problems?


----------



## TEBC

Our first big event after Pan-2007. Opening Ceremony of World Militar Games:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hBqoW8ixeI&feature=related

compact version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmUjgNbHbjM


----------



## swifty78

Cauê said:


> New picture of "Maracanazinho Arena", the indoor arena near Maracana Stadium:
> 
> 
> Ginásio do Maracanãzinho por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr​


What sports are goin to be played there?


----------



## Lord David

^^ Volleyball and only Volleyball.

The bid book (Applicant Book) specifies the Maracanazinho Arena as being the premier site for Brazilian Volleyball, seating 12,000. In spite of being lower than the IOC standard of 15,000, it's the simple symbolism of the venue as a main reason as to why it was chosen and the sport not being located elsewhere, or a new venue for that matter.

This proves that some sports can indeed be lower than IOC standard in a bid that can be winning (popularity of sport, availability of venue and transportation concerns).


----------



## Lord David

Jim856796 said:


> Will _all_ of the existing venues of the 2015 Olympics have been renovated/upgraded in the seven years before the event?


No of course not. If one looks at the Applicant Book, several newly built venues for the 2007 Pan American Games, as well as several upgraded existing venues will be used for the 2016 Olympics as is. No further upgrades necessary, only temporary outfitting.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Is Jim brazilian? He acts like some brazilians forumers especially that ones who think brazilians cities need a 1km skyscraper to show the world that we live in a developed country.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Jim856796 said:


> ^^A development project. And quit making things hard for other users.


but honestly i don't thing you're a troll and i admire your knowledge sport arenas all around the world! thanks and be happy:banana:


----------



## DannyelBrazil

The renovation of entire Port Area seems to be really huge project to me,
The new bus rapid system for old urban planned districts of Rio seems to be a really challenging project for the city,
The 4 BRT lines will convert Rio in one of the biggest BRT cities in the world,
The Tomorrow Museum will be a nice modern archtectural building in Port Area,
The already built City Control Center, a bigger-than-Nasa control room for the city is superb,
The extensions of subway Rio is building and also planning for after-2017 are also nice and very interesting.


Is it enough for Jim?
... Unless Jim is waiting Rio to send a manned ship to mars and have the first mankind milestone made by one city only.
Well, our control room for the city is bigger than Nasa one! :bow::naughty:


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Dan Caumo said:


> In the page 45 I posted the projects in Rio, there is a development project for the port zone of Rio. There is a video attached. I don't know if what you meant was that.


I confess I misunderstood Jim about skyscrapers... But still didn't understand what he means. :nuts:


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Jim856796 said:


> ^^I'm not a troll! I thought you was supposed to be my friend. Users who are rude to me are usually put on the ignore list. Can the Rio still have huge projects for the Olympics even if they build smaller skyscrapers?


We can be friends, but be less "provocative" in your comments.
What is a "huge project" for you? Give us examples. :cheers:


----------



## Jim856796

^^A supertall project like the New York Times Tower in NYC, but only Sao Paulo can have supertalls, if they don't have any height restrictions, either. (Rio de Janeiro has a 200m height limit.)

That high speed line that was proposed between the Rio and Sao Paulo, but never got off the ground and will never be completed for the World Cup or the Olympics.

Now, please don't ask me again.


----------



## gabriel campos

Strategic Pillars






In english


----------



## marcusflorida2

Jim856796 said:


> ^^A supertall project like the New York Times Tower in NYC, but only Sao Paulo can have supertalls, if they don't have any height restrictions, either. (Rio de Janeiro has a 200m height limit.)
> 
> That high speed line that was proposed between the Rio and Sao Paulo, but never got off the ground and will never be completed for the World Cup or the Olympics.
> 
> Now, please don't ask me again.


A high speed bullet train doesn't take off overnight. Who told you it will not be ready for the Olympics? Source, please.
God forbid a NY Times building in Rio. It would fit great in SP and that's where it should go. Height doesn't really matter in Rio... and I am very happy with that.


----------



## Jim856796

^^The high speed rail project is just unlikely to ever be built. And do not ask me to verify things again.


----------



## Dan Caumo

Jim856796 said:


> Rio was definitely not my favourite to win and I expected it to fail. But I guess the city probably cheated to win the 2016 Games.


Jim856796, since the beginning you have done only negative and useless criticism to the Rio 2016 Olympic Games, so if you drive your repressed feelings to something usefull will be good for everybody. And you should yes look for information before say what you think to don't seem to be ignorant.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

marcusflorida2 said:


> A high speed bullet train doesn't take off overnight. Who told you it will not be ready for the Olympics? Source, please.


and who can guarantee it will be ready? This bullet train seems to be madness to me. Isn't more interesting make a nacional rail system?


----------



## marcusflorida2

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> and who can guarantee it will be ready? This bullet train seems to be madness to me. Isn't more interesting make a nacional rail system?


No one is saying it will be ready. It may be, it may be not. Nonetheless there are still plans of building at least the first phase (not including Campinas) prior to the Olympics.

You're right... Perhaps a good, reliable national rail system does make more sense, however I must confess that I do love the idea of the bullet train between Rio and São Paulo. How about building both the bullet train and a regular national system? Money doesn't seem to be an issue to Brazil theses days...


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Jim856796 said:


> ^^A supertall project like the New York Times Tower in NYC, but only Sao Paulo can have supertalls, if they don't have any height restrictions, either. (Rio de Janeiro has a 200m height limit.)
> 
> That high speed line that was proposed between the Rio and Sao Paulo, but never got off the ground and will never be completed for the World Cup or the Olympics.
> 
> Now, please don't ask me again.


*THANKFULLY*, Sao Paulo and all Brazilian cities also have a height limit for their buildings. It would be a mess for a city like Sao Paulo to have a 100-floor building in the city. Sao Paulo is not a planned city.
It's better to build a very high observation tower for tourists.

Jim, understand it: we does care more about our beautiful nature landscape than about a pile of concrete. Get used to it.

I'm a huge fan of the bullet train project between Rio and Sao Paulo, but I think it's better now to spend all the bullet train money to build several subways systems in the biggest Brazilian cities.
And the Olympic Games or the World Cup does not need the bullet train, but better airports and it seems now this is priority of Brazilian Govt.
:cheers:

The bullet train can wait a little. We have other transportation priorities in short-time span.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

I really can not understand (and agree) with people that says only skyscrapers are worth of the title "huge project". 
I understand some cities likes it, and indeed I'm a huge fan of some "citylines" with huge buildings. But this not fits the reality of special cities, like Rio, Venice, Capetown... 
Imagine a 100-floor building in the middle of Rome or Downtown Amsterdam?!?!?!

Those are special cities for different reasons: historic, natural landscaping, charming... Jim should respect more the will of the inhabitants of these cities. The world is not at a war of who can put the biggest building ever. Many people really does not give a damn for this stupid competition.


----------



## Леонид

this games are going to be awesome!!! really that brazilians are doing a great job so far ... too bad no so well on the fifa cup .. as they are running late in some stadia


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Леонид;82641179 said:


> this games are going to be awesome!!! really that brazilians are doing a great job so far ... too bad no so well on the fifa cup .. as they are running late in some stadia


It's easier to put efforts in one city compared to manage a huge event in 12 distant and big cities at the same time.

Rio 2016 is really doing great about preparations, the olympic park and part of referee's village is already done and delivered 5 years before. :cheers:

The World Cup will be nice and will have everything done in time (maybe finishing last details days before the first match, as always in Brazil, but done).


----------



## guy4versa4

olympic park already done?


----------



## Dan Caumo

guy4versa4 said:


> olympic park already done?


Not the Olympic Park for competitions, but the Olympic Park for training and leisure.


----------



## Jim856796

Dan Caumo said:


> Jim856796, since the beginning you have done only negative and useless criticism to the Rio 2016 Olympic Games, so if you drive your repressed feelings to something usefull will be good for everybody. And you should yes look for information before say what you think *to don't seem to be ignorant*.


Sir, please don't get mental with other users.



DannyelBrazil said:


> Jim, understand it: we does care more about our beautiful nature landscape than about a pile of concrete. Get used to it.


You can't tell me to get used to something that I hate very much. I do not hate your height restrictions or you natural landscape. Not my fault that trees are being replanted because of BRT projects.


----------



## Knitemplar

Jim856796 said:


> Sir, please don't get mental with other users.
> 
> You can't tell me to get used to something that I hate very much. I do not hate your height restrictions or you natural landscape. Not my fault that trees are being replanted because of BRT projects.


Such a silly and stupid poster. Drop this 'I'm a respected Don' act. It doesn't become you. You come out looking jsut more stupid and isolated than before.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Jim856796 said:


> It has been revealed that Rio de Janeiro does not need foreign funding for construction projects to stage the 2016 Summer Olympics after abandoning plans to launch "Olympic bonds" worth $2 billion to help finance the infrastructure projects.


And you were worried about money in Brazil few months ago...


----------



## Jim856796

^^So are they gonna make a profit or are they gonna end up driving themselves to bankruptcy?


----------



## Dan Caumo

Jim856796 said:


> ^^So are they gonna make a profit or are they gonna end up driving themselves to bankruptcy?


The master plan of Rio is very sustainable:

Maracanã Cluster:
Maracanã Stadium: already in renovation for the World Cup the stadium was never and will never be a white elephant
Maracananzinho Arena: ready.
João Havelange Stadium: won't need so much spendings.
Sambodromo: the renovation is being done by private company.
São Januário Stadium: private and the club already planned the renovation before anything else.
Porto Olímpico: the budget of the project comes from the sell of lots.
Marina da Glória: the renovation will be done by the company of Eike Batista one of the richest man on earth.

Copacabana Cluster:
Most part of the venues are going to be temporary and cheap, the rowing stadium (the permanent venue) already exists and need few works.

Deodoro Cluster:
Just the Deodoro Arena and the X-Park (which is not such a big structure) don't exist, another venues just need few works.

Barra Cluster:
Olympic Park: the Olympic Arena and the Maria Lenk Aquatic Center are ready, the Velodrome already exists (the foundations, the track) and will need just a big renovation, and the construction of the entire park will be done by public–private partnership what will decrease the spendings of the government in due to the games.
Riocentro: Ready and private just need temporary installations.
Golf Course: Private
Olympic Village will be paid with the sells after the games.

Infrastructure of the city (subway, BRT, airport...): it will be done and the city already needed before the games.

Above that Rio de Janeiro State has a big production of oil and gas what provide a big budget, to predict a bankruptcy in due of the games is bullshit.


----------



## Rusty48

Hallo everyone this is my 1st post on Skyscrapercity. 

The 2016 Summer Olympics Games in Rio de Janeiro Brazil will be the best Olympics Games ever I think. 

The Brazilian Economy is going strong in 6 years time Brazil will be a trillion dollars richer so they don't need any foreign funding to host the games in 2006 they have found the largest oil filed in the World in more then 20 years more then 33 billion barrels oil they found.


----------



## [email protected]

^^ Welcome!


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Jim856796 said:


> ^^So are they gonna make a profit or are they gonna end up driving themselves to bankruptcy?


There is no bankruptcy when the money is used as investment for the city.

What a stupid question...


----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## VirDiligo

Source of the images?


----------



## marcusflorida2

VirDiligo said:


> Source of the images?


http://www.evolo.us/competition/floating-olympic-complex/


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## vitorhugoreis

^^
este vídeo é privado.


----------



## rsol2000

^^ não sei pq colocaram como privado. ;/

Mascot Candidate Rio 2016 - Muriqui_ in portuguese_.


----------



## vitaming

pilotk1 said:


> The new São Januário Stadium and future stage of Rugby in Rio 2016 will reforms that legacy will be for the Club and for the city of Rio de Janeiro, qualifying even more one of the main arenas of the history of Brazilian sport.


Nice, but the posts are in the wrong location. They should be at the football goal line.


----------



## Jim856796

Can the Sao Januario Stadium become a rectangular football stadium for the Olympics and beyond?. I already know that no renders for the final product are available yet.


----------



## TEBC

vitaming said:


> Nice, but the posts are in the wrong location. They should be at the football goal line.


for 7s match?


----------



## vitaming

Though sevens has fewer players, the pitch is the same size. That's what makes it the most tiring activity I've ever tried!

I'm really excited that 7s will debut in Rio. Brasil the next rugby power!


----------



## guy4versa4

Check out the countdown for the Paralympic Games emblem launch, that will take place at Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas on 26 November! http://www.rio2016.com/en/rio-2016-...mblem-launch-celebrates-the-paralympic-values


----------



## gabriel campos

Paralympics games


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

Love those 3D´s logos... congrats Rio


----------



## hiroamorim

Giving shape to the spirit in motion


----------



## daniel.sb

*Rio 2016 Paralympic Games*

Rio brand launches of the 2016 Paralympic Games with party


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^
Another great Logo.


----------



## [email protected]

Very, very, very good... can't get enough of it...


----------



## In The End

daniel.sb said:


>


FAIL!

The correct is...
Para*O*límpicos!!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^True.
In english is Paralympic... perhaps that's the problem...


----------



## Dan Caumo

In The End said:


> FAIL!
> 
> The correct is...
> Para*O*límpicos!!!!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


In fact both are correct.


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^
_Paralímpico_ sounds horrible... but yes, it's in the dictionary !


----------



## swifty78

Just loving the 3D effects of both logos, they'll look awsome on tv when spinning etc.


----------



## Dan Caumo

swifty78 said:


> Just loving the 3D effects of both logos, they'll look awsome on tv when spinning etc.


let's remember that in 2016 the 3D technology will probably be widespread, and I guess the ceremonies will work with it too.


----------



## Bezzi

In The End said:


> FAIL!
> 
> The correct is...
> Para*O*límpicos!!!!!!!!
> 
> :lol:





marcusflorida2 said:


> ^^^True.
> In english is Paralympic... perhaps that's the problem...





marcusflorida2 said:


> ^^^^
> _Paralímpico_ sounds horrible... but yes, it's in the dictionary !


Read this and you will understand

http://www.lancenet.com.br/rio2016/Termo-paraolimpico-sera-usado-Brasil_0_596340500.html


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^^^
Got it, however I find it hard to believe that reporters and news anchors will follow up... it will sound strange to us.


----------



## Marcus Mendell

^^

I agree


----------



## Cauê

Beautiful logo.


----------



## Cauê

gabriel campos said:


> Paralympics games


Wonderful video. This logo is better than the Olympic Logo for me. Loved.


----------



## Cauê

From Flickr:



Logo Jogos Paralímpicos Rio 2016 por Comitê Paraolímpico Brasileiro, no Flickr


Logo Rio 2016 por Comitê Paraolímpico Brasileiro, no Flickr​


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Where is Jim to say some crap about the logo, or some question about places he can't imagine where is...


----------



## soup or man

This logo is too orange therefore, I do not approve of it.

/says Jim


----------



## KiwiRob

vitaming said:


> Though sevens has fewer players, the pitch is the same size. That's what makes it the most tiring activity I've ever tried!
> 
> I'm really excited that 7s will debut in Rio. Brasil the next rugby power!


Thanks Brasil for the easiest Gold medal NZ will ever get, it's just a shame we won't be the defending Champions, Rugby should have been included in 2012.


----------



## [email protected]

KiwiRob said:


> Thanks Brasil for the easiest Gold medal NZ will ever get, it's just a shame we won't be the defending Champions, Rugby should have been included in 2012.


Thank to you, buddy. If it weren't for this, it would take a lifetime for Brazil to measure their strength and evolution agains the world's rugby powers.


----------



## RobH

KiwiRob said:


> Thanks Brasil for the easiest Gold medal NZ will ever get, it's just a shame we won't be the defending Champions, Rugby should have been included in 2012.


Agreed!! Twickenham will be sitting _completely empty_ during next year's festivities. How easy would it have been to simply stage the first Rugby 7s tournament there, and give the sport a spectacular introduction to the Games in the 21st century? The IOC surely could've been a bit flexible on this one?

Instead, Rugby will instead make its 21st century Olympic debut here:










I'm looking forward to 7s in the Games, and I'm sure it'll be great in Rio. But it would've made so much sense to have the first tournament at Twickenham. I really think the IOC missed an opportunity there.


----------



## -SJC-

Jim856796 said:


> Rio de Janeiro was probably thought of as the first Summer Olympics host city in South America because there were no other good choices in the continent.



Oh boy...:doh:


----------



## KiwiRob

Walbanger said:


> Would be interesting if the respective Rugby Union's around the world threw the door open to Rugby League players in the interest of national pride. Pretty sure some NRL players could run rings around the opposition in Rugby 7's though it would almost certainly be an AUS vs NZ final..


I don't think so, the guys who play 7's don't usually play 15 man rugby, they specialise in 7's. It wasn't like this even 10 years ago but now it is. Rugby players tend to convert to league better than league players to rugby IMO, the days were a league player was considered tougher and fitter are long gone, I think ultimately league will wither and die, there is simply not enough international competition to keep interest up in the game outside NSW, QLD, Auckland and Northern England.



Walbanger said:


> The great thing is that many nations around the world direct goverenment financial support to Olympic sports so in years to come we may find a bunch of elusive former sprinters specifically trained and excelling in one (though limited) form of Rugby. Could end up with a final involving Russia vs the USA.


Doubt it, a sprinter is fast but will they be able to tackle or be tackled without injury, rugby 7's is still a physical game; plus ball skills take years to learn and perfect.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Jim856796 said:


> Rio de Janeiro was probably thought of as the first Summer Olympics host city in South America because there were no other good choices in the continent.


hno:hno:hno:
Indeed, you're wrong again.

Buenos Aires almost got 1956 games and loses the final votation for 1 vote only.
Today Buenos Aires is really behind other nice South American cities in terms of providing nice Olympic Games, such as Santiago or Brasilia (the problem for both is the lack of experience in hosting smaller multi-sports events like PanAms).


----------



## DannyelBrazil

rsol2000 said:


>


Go, Rio, go!!!

The difference between the schedule of Olympic Games and World Cup is visible.
Nice to see Rio 2016 is under way without delays so far.


----------



## Jim856796

DannyelBrazil said:


> hno:hno:hno:
> Indeed, you're wrong again.
> 
> Buenos Aires almost got 1956 games and loses the final votation for 1 vote only.
> Today Buenos Aires is really behind other nice South American cities in terms of providing nice Olympic Games, such as Santiago or Brasilia (the problem for both is the lack of experience in hosting smaller multi-sports events like PanAms).


I agree, If we wanted more Summer Olympicses in South America, we'd have to go through either Buenos Aires or Rio de Janeiro. I can see that Brazil is the better country, so we chose the latter.


----------



## Andy-i

KiwiRob said:


> I don't think so, the guys who play 7's don't usually play 15 man rugby, they specialise in 7's. It wasn't like this even 10 years ago but now it is. Rugby players tend to convert to league better than league players to rugby IMO, the days were a league player was considered tougher and fitter are long gone, *I think ultimately league will wither and die, there is simply not enough international competition to keep interest up in the game outside NSW, QLD, Auckland and Northern England.*
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it, a sprinter is fast but will they be able to tackle or be tackled without injury, rugby 7's is still a physical game; plus ball skills take years to learn and perfect.


Don't agree, The International RL game has never been a big deal anyway. 
Its not going to grow but in the heartlands you mention its doing fine with crowds up in SL and recent new stadia. 

It no coincidence that elite level professional club RU struggles in those very same areas!


----------



## Andy-i

KiwiRob said:


> I don't think so, the guys who play 7's don't usually play 15 man rugby, they specialise in 7's. It wasn't like this even 10 years ago but now it is. Rugby players tend to convert to league better than league players to rugby IMO, the days were a league player was considered tougher and fitter are long gone, I think ultimately league will wither and die, there is simply not enough international competition to keep interest up in the game outside NSW, QLD, Auckland and Northern England.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it, a sprinter is fast but will they be able to tackle or be tackled without injury, rugby 7's is still a physical game; plus ball skills take years to learn and perfect.


SBW, Brad Thorne (switched twice I know but came back better) and Jason Robinson have all won RWC's, so the League lads can do okay :cheers:


----------



## Walbanger

KiwiRob said:


> I don't think so, the guys who play 7's don't usually play 15 man rugby, they specialise in 7's. It wasn't like this even 10 years ago but now it is. Rugby players tend to convert to league better than league players to rugby IMO, the days were a league player was considered tougher and fitter are long gone, I think ultimately league will wither and die, there is simply not enough international competition to keep interest up in the game outside NSW, QLD, Auckland and Northern England.


I wasn't aware of the development in 7's only specialists, just assumed they were guys who couldn't break into the 15's.

As for League dieing out. Thats been predicted for years yet the Game is possibly the healthest it's been in Australia. It's making inroads again in France and has never been bigger in NZ.

Aussie Rules Football has no meaningful international competition and has a heart land smaller than Rugby league yet it completely dominates the nations winter and is by far the wealthiest and attended Sport in the Country.



KiwiRob said:


> Doubt it, a sprinter is fast but will they be able to tackle or be tackled without injury, rugby 7's is still a physical game; plus ball skills take years to learn and perfect.


Doug Howlett called. 
Not to mention the numerous Olympians who went on to play in the NFL and CFL (not all were receivers).


----------



## KiwiRob

Andy-i said:


> SBW, Brad Thorne (switched twice I know but came back better) and Jason Robinson have all won RWC's, so the League lads can do okay :cheers:


Thorne is probably the best example of a league player moving successfully to union, the guy is awesome. Look at SBW a complete waste of space on a union side, ditto Sailor.

Doug Howlett always played rugby, he wasn't a convert from sprinting. In NFL and CFL ball skills aren't as important as they are in rugby, you only need one guy to pass and a couple of receivers, whereas everyone on a rugby field needs ball skills.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Jim856796 said:


> I agree, If we wanted more Summer Olympicses in South America, we'd have to go through either Buenos Aires or Rio de Janeiro. I can see that Brazil is the better country, so we chose the latter.


Brasilia could host some Olympic Games easily... The infra-structure of Plan Piloto is very nice. Curitiba would be another fantastic host in Brazil.

I really think you have no much idea about what you are talking about.

There are really nice cities under the Equator, Jim, I can asure you, Santiago is other nice place.
The city is a very nice mixture of old and modern and have good infra-structure too and nice landscapes.


----------



## Jim856796

"You don't know what you're talking about." I'm sick of that statement.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Jim856796 said:


> "You don't know what you're talking about." I'm sick of that statement.


I've said this with good mood and respect, not accusing you of nothing.

You haven't been to South America. By reading your comments, this is notorious and easily-known.

If someday you come you'll see there are nice cities here, some, indeed could host Olympic Games and major sports events easily.

Unfortunatelly, international media always show South America as something very poor, with lazy people, druglords and jungle everywhere. Those things really exist, but they are not the only reality of this continent, a continent that is doing really nice in the last 2 decades.

The Economist Cover in 2010








If some credit is missing, please, moderator, adjust it to me, since I don't know how to place it.


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## HMMS

Very nice this video!!Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DannyelBrazil

HMMS said:


> Very nice this video!!Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


To a "disorganized city" like you always point in GIG thread, it's a slap in your face, to be nice... 
:cheers:


----------



## georgejungle3

vitaming said:


> Brasil the next rugby power!


You're wrong here. Rugby wont ever be popular in Brasil. American Football is bigger here than rugby...


----------



## HMMS

DannyelBrazil said:


> To a "disorganized city" like you always point in GIG thread, it's a slap in your face, to be nice...
> :cheers:


AAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raphael_SBBR

DannyelBrazil said:


> To a "disorganized city" like you always point in GIG thread, it's a slap in your face, to be nice...
> :cheers:


This is a government propaganda and you know it (2012 is election year in Brazil). There were several studies prior to the tragedies that took place in Rio last year, they indicated that the mountainous region were not safe. No one from the government did nothing about it.

Yes. Rio is disorganized. Brazil is disorganized. 6th economy in the world, but this still means almost nothing for the Brazilian people. 

I am Brazilian and I see our problems. I think we can organize a good World Cup and Olympics, but I keep it real. We still need a lot of work to call ourselves a developed country.


----------



## Chris00

DannyelBrazil said:


> I've said this with good mood and respect, not accusing you of nothing.
> 
> *You haven't been to South America*. By reading your comments, this is notorious and easily-known.
> 
> (...)
> If some credit is missing, please, moderator, adjust it to me, since I don't know how to place it.


I'm almost convinced he *is* south american...


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Raphael_SBBR said:


> This is a government propaganda and you know it (2012 is election year in Brazil). There were several studies prior to the tragedies that took place in Rio last year, they indicated that the mountainous region were not safe. No one from the government did nothing about it.
> 
> Yes. Rio is disorganized. Brazil is disorganized. 6th economy in the world, but this still means almost nothing for the Brazilian people.
> 
> I am Brazilian and I see our problems. I think we can organize a good World Cup and Olympics, but I keep it real. We still need a lot of work to call ourselves a developed country.


Is it a governement propaganda made by IBM? :nuts:
Still, no doubts the govt. of Rio state did and will do lot of crap dealing with people during rain seasons... Unless you move millions of Brazilians (not only people from Rio) from mountains housing to better places, you will have crap every single year. And one more thing: try move anyone from their houses (no matter the place). It's an epic action, and generally we see mess like in Pinheirinho in Sao Jose dos Campos.

We can not generalize "Brazil is disorganized" - Yeah, mostly of our things are disorganized, but only pointing the bad things will not help to improve the country. We must recognize the good things being done, and I do think the Operation Center of Rio is one of these. The system is not perfect but can work really nice if Rio keep the program for several years.

And I really don't remember myself pointing that Brazil is developed or even near... 
Long path, maybe a century or more is needed to reach development in some areas, totally agreed, but you also can see around that the glass is the half (some will say it's half full, other will say it's half empty, the fact is: it's in the half).


Cheers!


----------



## Raphael_SBBR

DannyelBrazil said:


> Is it a governement propaganda made by IBM? :nuts:
> Still, no doubts the govt. of Rio state did and will do lot of crap dealing with people during rain seasons... Unless you move millions of Brazilians (not only people from Rio) from mountains housing to better places, you will have crap every single year. And one more thing: try move anyone from their houses (no matter the place). It's an epic action, and generally we see mess like in Pinheirinho in Sao Jose dos Campos.
> 
> We can not generalize "Brazil is disorganized" - Yeah, mostly of our things are disorganized, but only pointing the bad things will not help to improve the country. We must recognize the good things being done, and I do think the Operation Center of Rio is one of these. The system is not perfect but can work really nice if Rio keep the program for several years.
> 
> And I really don't remember myself pointing that Brazil is developed or even near...
> Long path, maybe a century or more is needed to reach development in some areas, totally agreed, but you also can see around that the glass is the half (some will say it's half full, other will say it's half empty, the fact is: it's in the half).
> 
> 
> Cheers!


It isn't an IBM propaganda - and even if it is, the government sure paid a lot for this system and its showing it off. The advert it's showing the system and telling "look this government have done this amazing system, so remember it next election in October" lol, don't play naive here! 

Another thing, the houses shouldn't be allowed in dangerous zones and this is government responsibility. And they knew a tragedy could happen any time. So it doesn't make a difference your excuse. This is why we still not a developed country. Not only the government doesn't major up, but the population lacks better judgement, and this is due our TERRIBLE education system. 

I can recognize good things being done and I can also recognize "elections marketing". And you? I can say Brazil is disorganized. We in Brazil know that every time they make some kind of construction and the government is involved there will be corruption. Buildings that should cost like 60 million will end up costing 160 million and so on, we have plenty examples.

You maybe didn't said Brazil is developed, but you sure act like "we are so organized", like this system reflect the majority of things done in Brazil, please, don't make me laugh! 

And about half empty of half full glass, I think the correct way to say is: you can play blind or you can choose to see. Brazil is doing too little too late. 

I hope Brazil goes further, is my country and I love it.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Raphael_SBBR said:


> It isn't an IBM propaganda - and even if it is, the government sure paid a lot for this system and its showing it off. The advert it's showing the system and telling "look this government have done this amazing system, so remember it next election in October" lol, don't play naive here!
> 
> Another thing, the houses shouldn't be allowed in dangerous zones and this is government responsibility. And they knew a tragedy could happen any time. So it doesn't make a difference your excuse. This is why we still not a developed country. Not only the government doesn't major up, but the population lacks better judgement, and this is due our TERRIBLE education system.
> 
> I can recognize good things being done and I can also recognize "elections marketing". And you? I can say Brazil is disorganized. We in Brazil know that every time they make some kind of construction and the government is involved there will be corruption. Buildings that should cost like 60 million will end up costing 160 million and so on, we have plenty examples.
> 
> You maybe didn't said Brazil is developed, but you sure act like "we are so organized", like this system reflect the majority of things done in Brazil, please, don't make me laugh!
> 
> And about half empty of half full glass, I think the correct way to say is: you can play blind or you can choose to see. Brazil is doing too little too late.
> 
> I hope Brazil goes further, is my country and I love it.


Wow, after that, you take your t-shirt off and come to punch me?
You are so angry!!! Relax, man...

1st - The video was made by IBM, check the Youtube channel. 
No doubts, they are connected with the client, and this video is pure marketing for - first - IBM - and secondly - for its client - Rio City Hall.
And, of course, in a video about a product we don't sell bad things.
Rio made this Operation Center and I would never vote for this mayor again, that's why I said:


> The system is not perfect but can work really nice if Rio keep the program for several years.


Take from "several years" 20, 30 years. =]
I'm not playing naive here... 

2nd - You should read all my other posts here. I'm very critic with works (specially about the Airports and Transport systems) and NO, I don't sell an image of perfect system in Brazil... Pretty much otherwise.
But, I'm not one of those "pseudo-intelectuals" who points "everything is wrong", "the World Cup will fail miserably".
Yes, I'm critic and optimistic. I have the right to be both, you like, you don't.

3rd - It's not a matter of blindness or be enlightment. Brazil is *really far of developed status*, but at same time, check some footage of Brazil 20, 30 years ago and how the country changed (mostly for good). It's a long path, we must be critic and also must recognize the steps we achieved, even being not many.

Relax man, it's only a matter of opinion, and you can be a little bit more kind to the rest of the forumers...


----------



## Jim856796

I heard there was discussion of an Olympic Landmark for Rio. Must every future host city of a Summer Olympic Games have a landmark of its own? Beijing had that Pagoda Tower, London has the Orbit tower, What's Rio gonna have?


----------



## FAAN

Jim856796 said:


> I heard there was discussion of an Olympic Landmark for Rio. Must every future host city of a Summer Olympic Games have a landmark of its own? Beijing had that Pagoda Tower, London has the Orbit tower, What's Rio gonna have?


 Perhaps, Christ the Redeemer, Sugar Loaf, Copacabana, Ipanema, the Center, Ponte Rio - Niteroi, are some of the places they could be.


----------



## Jim856796

^^No, I meant after Beijing and London, I doubt that Rio gonna have an observation tower in their Olympic Park at Barra.


----------



## Lord David

Rio might just end up having a general observation tower built somewhere in the city.


----------



## Walbanger

In regards to Rugby 7's making its Olympic debut. Does anyone know quite how the "Home Nations" will be represented?

With the IRB in control and no threat to the independent representation of the respective nations outside Olympic activity (why there is no British team in Olympic Soccer), will it be a Great Britain Team and Ireland Team (with one or the other having access to Northern Ireland players)?

Or would it represented as a British and Irish Lion's team with the absence of the Republic of Ireland who stand alone in Olympic competition?

What was the make up of the former Rugby League Great Britain before it devolved to home nation representation in 2007. Who did the Northern Irish play for?

For those not aware, Rugby in the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland are under a single national Union "the IRFU" while politically they are separate and Northern Ireland would otherwise join the rest of Great Britain in the Olympics.

It's quite a convaluted system.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

I don't think Rio will build any "Olympic Landmark"...


----------



## Lord David

Walbanger said:


> In regards to Rugby 7's making its Olympic debut. Does anyone know quite how the "Home Nations" will be represented?
> 
> With the IRB in control and no threat to the independent representation of the respective nations outside Olympic activity (why there is no British team in Olympic Soccer), will it be a Great Britain Team and Ireland Team (with one or the other having access to Northern Ireland players)?
> 
> Or would it represented as a British and Irish Lion's team with the absence of the Republic of Ireland who stand alone in Olympic competition?
> 
> What was the make up of the former Rugby League Great Britain before it devolved to home nation representation in 2007. Who did the Northern Irish play for?
> 
> For those not aware, Rugby in the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland are under a single national Union "the IRFU" while politically they are separate and Northern Ireland would otherwise join the rest of Great Britain in the Olympics.
> 
> It's quite a convaluted system.


The answer is simple (although say, controversial or likely to get the others angry), you do a similar format to the home Olympics Football (if they are doing it). Just get all the teams to play each other, knock each other out etc and the winner gets to represent the UK in Rugby and Soccer.


----------



## Andy-i

Walbanger said:


> In regards to Rugby 7's making its Olympic debut. Does anyone know quite how the "Home Nations" will be represented?
> 
> With the IRB in control and no threat to the independent representation of the respective nations outside Olympic activity (why there is no British team in Olympic Soccer), will it be a Great Britain Team and Ireland Team (with one or the other having access to Northern Ireland players)?
> 
> Or would it represented as a British and Irish Lion's team with the absence of the Republic of Ireland who stand alone in Olympic competition?
> 
> What was the make up of the former Rugby League Great Britain before it devolved to home nation representation in 2007. Who did the Northern Irish play for?
> 
> For those not aware, Rugby in the Republic of Ireland and Northern Ireland are under a single national Union "the IRFU" while politically they are separate and Northern Ireland would otherwise join the rest of Great Britain in the Olympics.
> 
> It's quite a convaluted system.


The GB rugby sevens team will be a "TeamGB" team as that is how Great Britain enters the Olympics. As for how the team will be made up, that's up to the individual unions to decide.

Players form Northern Ireland will be free to choose to represent (if picked) either GB or Ireland (if they enter?) as they are in other Olympic sports.


----------



## [email protected]

The New Sambódromo (Rio's Carnival parade stadium) *is ready to go for 2016* (Archery and Marathon arrival):


----------



## RobH

I don't wish to reignite the debate or start Jim off again, but I've read today that the crowd for London 2012's Opening Ceremony will be 60,000 - 20,000 fewer than capacity because of the need to free seats for TV cameras and performers.

In this context, and assuming similar numbers for Rio, the 2016 two-stadium solution makes more sense.


----------



## Wey

Just in case anyone missed the new renders of Maracanã Stadium :cheers:




gabriel campos said:


> Fernandes Arquitetos


----------



## gobrazil

*Beautiful RIO!*








http://vimeo.com/agnelli/thecityofsamba


----------



## [email protected]

^^ Spectacular!!! I simply love the tilt shift effect of miniaturization. The helicopter rescue part is awesome. I had never seen one of those procedures. And the Carnival parade is beyond comments. Downloading it right away!


----------



## ayanamikun

The new Maracana looks great, but you should lose the vuvuzelas from the renderings ASAP. This thing ruined a world cup, it sure can ruin an Olympiad.


----------



## [email protected]

ayanamikun said:


> The new Maracana looks great, but you should lose the vuvuzelas from the renderings ASAP. This thing ruined a world cup, it sure can ruin an Olympiad.


In Brazil, we don't have the culture of vuvuzelas (although very few have them).


----------



## Roteiro

When the whole building process is going to start or maybe It has already started?

Good luck from Poland. Greetings Brazil


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Roteiro said:


> When the whole building process is going to start or maybe It has already started?
> 
> Good luck from Poland. Greetings Brazil


Three venues are already done: Sambadrome (Marathon), Athletes leisure Park and the Referees Village.
One of the 4 BRT systems to be built will be opened July 2012, the port area is also under big renovation, and the Line 4 of Rio subway is in building.
Maracana stadium, home of the olympic ceremonies is expected to be inaugurated February 2013 and the list goes on.......


----------



## Jim856796

^^I've never heard of a "Referees' Village", and didn't know that there was such a proposal.


----------



## Lord David

And so is basketball! You take the ball away and it's just running up and down a court with occasional jumping! x)


----------



## marcos.tulio

Lord David said:


> And so is basketball! You take the ball away and it's just running up and down a court with occasional jumping! x)


:lol::lol:


----------



## FAAN

Jim856796 said:


> I heard there was discussion of an Olympic Landmark for Rio. Must every future host city of a Summer Olympic Games have a landmark of its own? Beijing had that Pagoda Tower, London has the Orbit tower, What's Rio gonna have?


Browsing the internet I saw these pictures of a possible "observation tower", which is being constructed in _Porto Maravilha_ Complex.


----------



## jadrianherna

seems like a huge project...very nice!


----------



## FAAN

The main works are:

- Construction of 4 kilometers of tunnels

- Redevelopment of 70 miles of streets and 650,000 square feet of sidewalks

- Reconstruction of 700 km of sewer

- Construction of 17 kilometers of bike paths

- Planting of 15,000 trees, street

- Restoration of 1,100 historic properties

- Restoration of the "Morro da Conceição" , a colonial port district was among the first to be founded in the city of Rio de Janeiro, in the sixteenth century

- Demolition of the perimeter causeway that crosses the harbor

- Underground electrical wiring throughout the area

- Construction of MAR - Art Museum of Rio de Janeiro

- Construction of the Museum of Tomorrow, designed by Santiago Calatrava

- Construction of the Tramway Historical Center

- Construction of Porto Olympic Complex, a cluster corporate, residential and hotel towers 20, 30, 50 floors.

- Construction of Olympic Convention Center

- Midia Center Construction of the Olympic Games 2016

- Construction of the Village of Arbitrators of the 2016 Olympic Games

- Construction of AquaRio - The largest aquarium in Latin America

Some photos of the new subway lines:


----------



## FAAN

Museum of Tomorrow:


----------



## TEBC

FAAN said:


> The main works are:
> 
> - Construction of 4 kilometers of tunnels
> 
> - Redevelopment of 70 miles of streets and 650,000 square feet of sidewalks
> 
> - Reconstruction of 700 km of sewer
> 
> - Construction of 17 kilometers of bike paths
> 
> - Planting of 15,000 trees, street
> 
> - Restoration of 1,100 historic properties
> 
> - Restoration of the "Morro da Conceição" , a colonial port district was among the first to be founded in the city of Rio de Janeiro, in the sixteenth century
> 
> - Demolition of the perimeter causeway that crosses the harbor
> 
> - Underground electrical wiring throughout the area
> 
> - *Construction of SEA - Art Museum of Rio de Janeiro*
> 
> - Construction of the Museum of Tomorrow, designed by Santiago Calatrava
> 
> - Construction of the Tramway Historical Center
> 
> - Construction of Porto Olympic Complex, a cluster corporate, residential and hotel towers 20, 30, 50 floors.
> 
> - Construction of Olympic Convention Center
> 
> - Midia Center Construction of the Olympic Games 2016
> 
> - Construction of the Village of Arbitrators of the 2016 Olympic Games
> 
> - Construction of AquaRio - The largest aquarium in Latin America
> 
> Some photos of the new subway lines:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: It´s not SEA Museum, its MAR because it is the abreviation for Museu de Arte do Rio.


----------



## FAAN

^^Actually there was a little confusion. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jadrianherna

That museum of tomorrow looks very good, great proposal!


----------



## :ohno:

Great!


----------



## Frank265

Very nice Posts..


----------



## Jim856796

Last week the Federal Government announced the funding of US$1 billion to finance the development of two transport projects ahead of the 2016 Olympics. The two projects are:

* A new Bus Rapid Transit line, named "Transbrasil", extending from Deodoro to the Santos Dumont Airport along the Avenida Brasil Cost: R$1.3 billion. Construction schedule estimated at 36 months.
* A Light Rail Transit line in Centro.

The new Transbrasil line will join the other three BRT lines (Transoeste, Transcarioca, and Transolimpica).


----------



## aleochi

^^




























http://vejario.abril.com.br/especial/vlt-centro-rio-680180.shtml


----------



## aleochi

^^ They will finish 2 lines for the World Cup, and until 2016 the whole system would be complete


----------



## DannyelBrazil

I was re-reading the thread since the beggining and got the most stupid post ever made in SSC Forums



Jim856796 said:


> I am not supposed to congratulate Rio de Janeiro on winning the 2016 Olympics because of its terrible two-main stadium plan. And I have issues about a completely temporary main aquatics centre and exhibition hall at Riocentro. Because of this, Rio was definitely not my favourite to win and I expected it to fail. But I guess the city probably cheated to win the 2016 Games.
> 
> If Rio is going to make a perfect Summer Olympic host city, they're going to have to make some alterations to their plan. First, there need to be bigger construction projects in the city. Second, all of the favelas in the city need to be redeveloped, though it is an impossible job because many of the favelas are on hillsides and the redevelopments will have to be done in phases. Third, regulations allow only one main stadium, so make like Barcelona and Mexico City and just hold the ceremonies in the Joao Havelange Olympic Stadium, which will hold 60000, I don't care how small it is, 60K is the minimum requirementfor a main Olympic Stadium, so we need an undisputed main stadium at the minimum required capacity. Fourth, I saw on Wikipedia that the Rio Metro will have several new lines constructed in the future and I hope that at least some of them will be done before the 2016 Games so that transportation will not be much of a big problem. Fifth, you may need to make several other alterations to your already bad-looking venue plan.


Congrats Jim, you are really boring.


----------



## Jim856796

^^Please don't start me up again. I don't have time for this. It's over. I'm serious. That's why I put you on my ignore list.


----------



## Cauê

*Rio's HSBC Arena*


Basquete_24_07_Crédito_Alexandre_durao_Photocamera por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr

*Maracanãzinho Arena*


Volei_Brasil x EUA_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_2994 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Volei_Brasil x China_Foto Bruno de Lima_GingaFotos (41) por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr

*João Havelange Olympic Statium*


Cerimonia de Encerramento_Alexandre Loureiro_Gingafotos_3761 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


Cerimonia de encerramento / Closing Cerimony_paulomumia_gingafotos_24-07-11 por Jogos Rio 2011, no Flickr


----------



## TEBC

a Volleyball Olympic Final at Maracananzinho its the same as an World Cup Final at Maracana. Its a volleyball temple!!


----------



## rsol2000

Marisa Monte and Seu Jorge will be performing in the closing ceremonies of the Summer Olympics in London, on August 12.


----------



## Mo Rush

Exciting. I will be in Rio for the Rio +20 Summit in June.

Looking forward to seeing some of the World Cup and Olympic preparations.


----------



## TEBC

Mo Rush said:


> Exciting. I will be in Rio for the Rio +20 Summit in June.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of the World Cup and Olympic preparations.


Dont forget your camera!! first time in Brazil?


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Mo Rush said:


> Exciting. I will be in Rio for the Rio +20 Summit in June.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of the World Cup and Olympic preparations.


Hey Mo!!!
What a great news!!!

Welcome to our nation...
Be sure, you will see lots of works... Indeed, I'd say Rio is a chaos with so many works around... 
But, I hope you have a nice time here!

Enjoy some coconut water in Copacabana for me!


----------



## Mo Rush

TEBC said:


> Dont forget your camera!! first time in Brazil?


Yes. First time


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^
Cool. Have fun !
I'd love to hear your opinion on how Rio is compared to how Cape Town was 2 years prior to the WC.
Wish for sunny days in Rio... you can't have a real feeling of the city without it.


----------



## Mo Rush

Just thought I would ask for some advice.

1. Can one visit the Maracana and Havelange stadia even if they are under construction?
2. How does one view the progress of the BRT stations?
3. I think I'll be at the Rio Centre but won't see much construction nearby right?


Any other specific Olympic related venues or projects I could check out?


----------



## TEBC

Mo Rush said:


> Just thought I would ask for some advice.
> 
> 1. Can one visit the Maracana and Havelange stadia even if they are under construction?
> 2. How does one view the progress of the BRT stations?
> 3. I think I'll be at the Rio Centre but won't see much construction nearby right?
> 
> 
> Any other specific Olympic related venues or projects I could check out?


!. MAracanã: Dont think so. Some months ago they had an specific area for tourists to take pictures and stuff, but now, because of the construction I think that they dont have visits anymore. 
Joao Havelange: Sure, it wont be under construction, you will probably be able to watch a match from one of Rio´s teams (Flamengo, Botafogo and Fluminense). Be updated with brazilian football calendar.
2. The BRT is being construted in the West Zone of the city. One its already open. You can get there by metro and metro bus and then use one of the BRT. The West Zone is where the olympic park will be built and where Rio20 will be held, at Rio Centro. 

3. Just across Rio Centro you can visit the first olympic venue to be ready the Village of athlets (City of Rock) where they held Rock in Rio. HSBC Arena and MAracanazinho worth a visit, but i dont know if any event will be held there during Rio20. You can also visit the Porto Maravilha, they are redeveloping the sea port area, there are two new museums: MAR and Museum of tomorrow.


----------



## LeonardoR

Rio sets the colors of the chairs of Maracanã: blue, white and yellow.

The painting will be divided by layers and makes reference to the flag of Brazil. Types of seats will be chosen until the end of this month.




























Escadas e piso da arquibancada









Modelos de assento que podem ser escolhidos









Guarda-corpos, pisos e revestimento das vigas da fachada









Estágio atual









In Portuguese: http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/noticia/2012/06/maracana-define-cores-das-cadeiras.html


----------



## TEBC

LeonardoR said:


> Rio sets the colors of the chairs of Maracanã: blue, white and yellow.
> 
> The painting will be divided by layers and makes reference to the flag of Brazil. Types of seats will be chosen until the end of this month.
> 
> In Portuguese: http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/noticia/2012/06/maracana-define-cores-das-cadeiras.html


Great, now we are Ukraine???? Must be green and yellow


----------



## GuiBR

TEBC said:


> Great, now we are Ukraine???? Must be green and yellow



The grass is green, with yellow, blue and white on the stands, we have the colors of Brazil.


----------



## RobH

The level on insight on this forum never fails to astonish me! :lol:


----------



## Cauê

Wonderful pics!


There is no best stadium in the world to open the Olympics.


----------



## marcusflorida2

RobH said:


> The level on insight on this forum never fails to astonish me! :lol:


I hear you.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

I like the colors of the seats...
In fact, it reminds me a bit the Uruguayan flag, the team that won the Cup in 1950 there.
Curious fact: the external face of Maracana was blue and white in a tribute to the World Champions in 1950.


----------



## Cauê

Olympic Park - New Image



Uploaded with ImageShack.us​


----------



## TEBC

Cauê said:


> Olympic Park - New Image
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/olympicparkrio2016riode.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hope we have world class beauties as venues. In an exclusive carioca tropical style!


----------



## RobH

What exactly are we looking at there? Can anyone post a plan of the area in question so we can get some context of where this will be? And is that London's Olympic Stadium in the background? 

Actually, I've just realised what Rio is calling its "Olympic Park" is in fact just an extended Olympic Village isn't it? There's no actual venues in this area am I right?


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> What exactly are we looking at there? Can anyone post a plan of the area in question so we can get some context of where this will be? And is that London's Olympic Stadium in the background?
> 
> Actually, I've just realised what Rio is calling its "Olympic Park" is in fact just an extended Olympic Village isn't it? There's no actual venues in this area am I right?


No, we have the Olympic Park with many sports venues. The Olympic Village and just between both we will have the Athlets Park where is the Cidade do Rock from Rock in Rio. It will be athletes exclusive use.


----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> What exactly are we looking at there? Can anyone post a plan of the area in question so we can get some context of where this will be? *And is that London's Olympic Stadium in the background? :*D
> 
> Actually, I've just realised what Rio is calling its "Olympic Park" is in fact just an extended Olympic Village isn't it? There's no actual venues in this area am I right?


That´s the Olympic Tennis Court




raffasoares said:


> No aguardo de mais informações, renders, etc.
> 
> Escritório em Londres vence projeto para construir Parque Olímpico no RJ
> _Anúncio foi feito nesta sexta-feira, durante evento na Zona Oeste da cidade.
> Projeto escolhido é da mesma empresa que trabalha nas Olimpíadas 2012._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um escritório de arquitetura em Londres foi o vencedor do concurso internacional para o Plano Geral Urbanístico do Parque Olímpico, que será construído no Rio para o evento em 2016. O anúncio foi feito nesta sexta-feira (19), durante apresentação do projeto. O inglês Adam William, que representa o escritório, está na cidade. A empresa vencedora é mesma que trabalha no projeto das Olimpíadas de Londres, que acontecerão em 2012.
> "Essa é uma experiência fantástica", disse o inglês Adam William.
> As obras serão feitas no Autódromo de Jacarepaguá, na Zona Oeste da cidade.
> O prefeito Eduardo Paes e o presidente do Instituto dos Arquitetos do Brasil (IAB), Sérgio Magalhães, anunciaram o resultado do concurso internacional, que reuniu 60 trabalhos de escritórios de arquitetura de 18 países. A equipe vencedora recebeu o prêmio de R$ 100 mil.
> Com área de 1,18 milhão de metros quadrados, o Parque Olímpico vai abrigar disputas de 15 modalidades olímpicas e 11 paraolímpicas. Basquete, lutas, polo aquático, natação, ginástica artística e rítmica estão entre os esportes que serão praticados no complexo.
> De acordo com a prefeitura, um Centro de Imprensa também será construído, onde 20 mil jornalistas credenciados irão trabalhar durante os jogos. O plano geral urbanístico vai liberar, no mínimo, 60% da área para empreendimentos futuros, segundo a Empresa Olímpica Municipal.
> Legado
> Após as Olimpíadas, o Parque Aquático Maria Lenk, o Velódromo e a Arena Rio receberão o nome de Centro Olímpico de Treinamento (COT) e será utilizado para descobrir e desenvolver novos talentos esportivos.
> O plano geral urbanístico garante que deixará como legado a viabilidade da implantação dos novos empreendimentos de forma sustentável. A proposta é preservar o meio ambiento no entorno do parque, com destaque para a recuperação da lagoa.
> O ministro do Esporte, Orlando Silva, o presidente da Autoridade Pública Olímpica, Márcio Fortes, o presidente do Comitê Organizador dos Jogos Rio 2016, Carlos Artur Nuzman, e a presidente da Empresa Olímpica Municipal (EOM), Maria Silvia Bastos Marques, também participam da solenidade.
> 
> Fonte


----------



## TEBC

This is the Athletes Park:









http://oglobo.globo.com/fotos/2011/07/24/24_MHG_RIO_rock.jpg


----------



## RobH

^^ That's what I was thinking of, thanks.


----------



## DannyelBrazil

Hey BBC, Pele is talking about THE WORLD CUP IN 2014!!!



> "People are saying it will be easy, but I do not think it will be - we have only *two years*," he added.


BBC don't like Brazil.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

BBC do that to any city that's going to host a major sports event, so don't worry we r fine!! And about Pele, what is Pele knowledge about hosting games, infrastructure and stuff?! none.. so please shut up!! he always awants attention.. think he is getting old and sclerotic tho


----------



## skybluecity

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> BBC do that to any city that's going to host a major sports event, so don't worry we r fine!! And about Pele, what is Pele knowledge about hosting games, infrastructure and stuff?! none.. so please shut up!! he always awants attention.. think he is getting old and sclerotic tho


The BBC did that to London in the weeks leading up to the games, don't worry about that!

Rio will do a great job without question. Just try to enjoy the anticipation over the next four years because the games come and go so quickly.

I hope 2016 does for your country what 2012 has done for ours. Good luck.


----------



## swifty78

I remember the build up to Sydney and how exciting it was for Australia then all of a sudden they over  enjoy the moment Brazil


----------



## TEBC

Soon i will update the first page!! Now its our time!!


----------



## guy4versa

please amaze me brazil


----------



## Elwin135

All Eyes are on Rio. Good Luck Guys. I know Y'all do a Great Job


----------



## JimB

Rio - you're in for a treat.

The Olympics are an incredible, once in a lifetime event. London has been a truly special place to be over the past 16 days. I feel so lucky and privileged to have experienced the Olympic Games in my home city.

When the Games come to Rio, make sure that you savour the moment. And good luck!

I know that your beautiful city will do a fantastic job and put on a breathtaking show for the world.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

The Central Bank of Brazil has launched two celebrative coins in honor to the delivery of the Olimpic Flag to Rio2016:




























Source: http://www.bc.gov.br/textonoticia.asp?codigo=3654&IDPAI=NEWS


----------



## FAAN

I hope that soon one comes to my hands. I would be very happy!


----------



## everywhere

gabriel campos said:


> www.myzoon.com


This is probably the most massive makeover to a stadium...


----------



## hseugut

Pekin and Rio, games of the new progressing world !


----------



## AdidasGazelle

swifty78 said:


> I remember the build up to Sydney and how exciting it was for Australia then all of a sudden they over  enjoy the moment Brazil


I urge all Brazilians to heed these words of wisdom. The build-up towards the start date is so exciting and once the games finally begin you feel relief that at last they have arrived. But all too soon the event is over and the day after feels a little empty. All you have then is memories.........and TeamGB left us with so many! Lets hope the Brazilian athletes can be successful in Rio 2016.


:cheers:


----------



## essjaybee

Good luck Rio. You've got a tough act to follow, but I've got no doubt that you'll make the 2016 Olympics special. I loved the handover section at the closing ceremony - it was great to see the stadium lit up in green and yellow to mark the passing of the Olympic flag from London to Rio.

The last 2 weeks in London have been amazing, and I can't wait for 2016!


----------



## guy4versa

everywhere said:


> This is probably the most massive makeover to a stadium...


yeah..the construction look massive..but its nothing for me...it look like demolish and build almost same design ..what a waste...


----------



## archilover

i realy love the maracana stadium shape and its bowl!hopefully they change the exterior too because it was not appeal and doesnt have the wow factor as athens,beijing and london!


----------



## flare

Another Londoner here and as above I urge you to enjoy these next four years. There will be many people complaining about the games and the usual concerns about transport, security, hotel prices and delays to construction. I have no doubt that Rio will successfully overcome all of these so try to ignore the negative people and negative press I can guarantee you will get. Just be safe, in your inner knowledge, that with such the games will be success.

With the above in mind I have a few queries:

- how will visitors best travel between the different zones, especially the atheltics and the Barra zone? What kind of travel times are we talking here?
- the main zone seems to be the Barra zone, is there enough hotel accomodation in this area for visitors or is the expectation that people will stay in the city centre and then travel out?
- does the Modern Pentathlon really need its own arena
- which events will be the hottest ticket (I guess beach volleyball, volleyball and the ceremonies) and which are you most concerned about filling (size of the hockey arena looks especially optimistic)?
- is the existing velodrome being used as it presently? i can't find any pictures of it


I'm looking forward to hopefully seeing some beach volleyball, the rowing setting looks amazing and fingers crossed lots of tickets for track cycling which I'm hoping should be easy to get tickets for!


----------



## Jex7844

*Olympic flag arrives in Rio, marking race to 2016*

[dailymotion]xst2d0_le-drapeau-olympique-de-londres-a-rio_news[/dailymotion]
I'm so looking forward to Rio's Games, us french love Brazil & its warm & lively people.

Rio is a gorgeous city & I'm sure the Brazilians will offer the world an unforgettable show...

Ate 2016 queridos :goodbye:.​


----------



## el palmesano

Jex7844 said:


> [dailymotion]xst2d0_le-drapeau-olympique-de-londres-a-rio_news[/dailymotion]
> I'm so looking forward to Rio's Games, us french love Brazil & its warm & lively people.
> 
> Rio is a gorgeous city & I'm sure the Brazilians will offer the world an unforgettable show...
> 
> Ate 2016 queridos :goodbye:.​



Spanish:












portuguese


----------



## TEBC

flare said:


> Another Londoner here and as above I urge you to enjoy these next four years. There will be many people complaining about the games and the usual concerns about transport, security, hotel prices and delays to construction. I have no doubt that Rio will successfully overcome all of these so try to ignore the negative people and negative press I can guarantee you will get. Just be safe, in your inner knowledge, that with such the games will be success.
> 
> With the above in mind I have a few queries:
> 
> - how will visitors best travel between the different zones, especially the atheltics and the Barra zone? What kind of travel times are we talking here?
> - the main zone seems to be the Barra zone, is there enough hotel accomodation in this area for visitors or is the expectation that people will stay in the city centre and then travel out?
> - does the Modern Pentathlon really need its own arena
> - which events will be the hottest ticket (I guess beach volleyball, volleyball and the ceremonies) and which are you most concerned about filling (size of the hockey arena looks especially optimistic)?
> - is the existing velodrome being used as it presently? i can't find any pictures of it
> 
> I'm looking forward to hopefully seeing some beach volleyball, the rowing setting looks amazing and fingers crossed lots of tickets for track cycling which I'm hoping should be easy to get tickets for!


Athletes and ioc member will use exclusive transfer lines mainly in yellow express road line.

There are few hotels in Barra, people will stay at soouth zone (Ipanema, Leblon, Copa) or downtown and use the subway and BRT to get to Barra.

Dont know about penatlon arena

The hottest will probably be in this order:

1. Indoor volleyball M and W
2. Beach volleyball M and W
3. Football M
4. Basketball M
5. Swimming
6. Track and Field
7. Judo
8. Gymnastics
9. Basketball W
10. Football W
11. Handball

I dont think there will be any difficult to fill any arena but definetly less popular are Badminton, Golf, others

The velodrome is used as gymanstics training center and also for ciclism. Look for Centro de treinamento time brasil velodromo da barra no google


----------



## PauloLescaut

Gadiri said:


> Olympic stadium will be Maracanha (80 000) and not Joao Havelange (60 000). It will be the 1st since a long time that olympic stadium will be not athletic stadium.


I'm saying that probably it's a misunderstanding, because Maracanã will host football matches, already. Pitches are in different sizes and demarcations.

Although, I think both of them, Maracanã and Engenhão, could own the title of "Olympic Stadium". It would be something unusual, but coherent.


----------



## Cauê

Official videos of the 4 regions of the games in Rio:

*BARRA ZONE 
The heart of the games. Place for the Olympic Park and the Olympic Village*






*MARACANA ZONE
Region of the "Big Stadiums": Maracana and Joao Havelange Olympic Stadium*






*COPACABANA ZONE
The most iconic. Region of the Christ Redeemer, Sugarloaf, Copacabana and Ipanema *






*DEODORO ZONE
The greener place of the Games*


----------



## jerseyboi

*Time to get a wiggle on, Rio
Brazil way behind for Olympics 2016*


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...y-behind-for-Olympics-2016.html#ixzz23z2xyxOH

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4494650/Brazil-way-behind-for-Olympics-2016.html


----------



## RobH

Are we really quoting _The Sun_ uncrtically??

Rio has a lot of work to do - so did London four years ago - and it's clear from the IOC's words that they _are_ hurrying Rio up a little bit, but I don't get the impression they're massively concerned with progress. Saying Rio is "way behind" is tabloid sensationalism.


----------



## JimB

So tedious, these British newspapers writing shitty articles like this.

Give it a rest.

If it's any consolation to Brazilians, the British media were exactly the same with our own preparations but soon, grudgingly, shut up when they realised that everything was on schedule.

It's why they latched on with such glee to the last minute hitch with Group 4 (private security company) and the need to call in more troops. They were desperate to write bad news stories. Thankfully, there were very few of them and even those were soon swamped by the flood of good news stories.

I'm sure that it will be the same for Rio.


----------



## RMB2007

Just the standard crap you expect from _The Sun_. I imagine there were tears at _The Sun_ when the IOC was happily praising London in its preparations for the Olympics. Bless em'. :lol: All the best to Rio, though.


----------



## Axelferis

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4494650/Brazil-way-behind-for-Olympics-2016.html

the sun :lol: never change


----------



## Cauê

The Sun is know in Brazil as a sensationalist tabloid too. Journalists from The Sun should be ashamed of working in this newspaper. 

In Brazil, the translation of "The Sun" for Rio's language is "Pomba Gira".


----------



## Lumbergo

4 years is plenty of time.


----------



## -Corey-

What if Rio can't build the venues, the IOC would award the games to another city?


----------



## PauloLescaut

Fortunately we do not have problems with builders nor architects here not even with money.


----------



## -Corey-

Well I hope so... if not then let's move the games to the US..


----------



## Rodrigos_

-Corey- said:


> What if Rio can't build the venues, the IOC would award the games to another city?


To your unhappiness, no. Rio is gonna be the 2016 Olympic city, dude. Deal with that.


----------



## Dan Caumo

jerseyboi said:


> *Time to get a wiggle on, Rio
> Brazil way behind for Olympics 2016*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...y-behind-for-Olympics-2016.html#ixzz23z2xyxOH
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4494650/Brazil-way-behind-for-Olympics-2016.html


Who said it? The Sun? Ahhhh now I believe... 

















... NOOOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## PauloLescaut

^^ :lol: Maybe they've wiretapped Eduardo Paes' phone...

New coins


----------



## RobH

The Royal Mint have made a similar £2 coin, the last of London's Olympic coins:










http://www.royalmint.com/our-coins/events/london-2012


----------



## Cauê

-Corey- said:


> What if Rio can't build the venues, the IOC would award the games to another city?





-Corey- said:


> Well I hope so... if not then let's move the games to the US..


Impossible. The last games in US (Atlanta 96) was a big disaster.


----------



## Anubis2051

Cauê said:


> Impossible. The last games in US (Atlanta 96) was a big disaster.


How exactly would you consider it a "disaster?"


----------



## pacific_mzt

maybe because the terrorist attack?


----------



## Cauê

The Olympic flag is already in Rio.


http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/desporto/2012/08/19/bandeira-olimpica-e-levada-ao-cristo-redentor​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^awesome photo  am looking forward to Rio. 4 years can't pass quick enough!


----------



## Bezzi

jerseyboi said:


> *Time to get a wiggle on, Rio
> Brazil way behind for Olympics 2016*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...y-behind-for-Olympics-2016.html#ixzz23z2xyxOH
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/4494650/Brazil-way-behind-for-Olympics-2016.html


It's strange that they shown the London Olympic Stadium for comparison but didn't show our two stadiums hno:

I'll help:









http://www.maracanario2014.com.br


----------



## AJ215

Observers size up Rio and Brazil, host of the next two huge sports events






Well done, London, and all that. But you’re old news now. The spotlight has swivelled already to South America, and Rio de Janeiro: host not just of the next Olympic Games, but also the football World Cup in two years – an event in which the home pressure on the Brazilian team will make New Zealand’s treatment of the All Blacks last year seem like indifference.

As inextinguishable as the Olympic flame is the advertising for the bloody thing. The first promotional video for Rio has emerged already – see above.

http://www.listener.co.nz/commentar...azil-host-of-the-next-two-huge-sports-events/


----------



## AJ215

How Good Governance Made Brazil a Model Nation

In the first of four installments of a series on good governance, SPIEGEL explores how Brazil has become one of globalization's success stories. A rigorous battle against corruption and poverty has ushered in new freedoms, growth and increasing equality, winning the country respect around the world.

http://www.listener.co.nz/commentar...azil-host-of-the-next-two-huge-sports-events/


----------



## Big Boss

two world cup final, one olympic games, one world club fifa, and etc... to me it´s enough to be one of the most important stadium in the world. if not the most important!


----------



## Kuvvaci

lemog said:


> The new ones?
> 
> Olympic Park - only Maria Lenk aquatic park, Indoor Arena and Velodrome already exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Aquatic Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey fields (stands are temporary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New arenas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennis courts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equestrian Center (stands are temporary)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting Center


what are the capacity of the indoor arenas?


----------



## IOLC

*The real instalations:*






*http://www.cidadeolimpica.com/en/a-success-in-london-british-office-wins-bid-for-rio-de-janeiro-olympic-park-project/*


----------



## TEBC

IOLC said:


> The real instalations:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUmZH2fG4Eo">YouTube Link</a>
> 
> http://www.cidadeolimpica.com/en/a-success-in-london-british-office-wins-bid-for-rio-de-janeiro-olympic-park-project/


Actually the instalations will only have their project chosed later, this is just a concept how the park must be


----------



## [email protected]

*Olympic Games - Closing Ceremony - London 2012 - Raising of the flags - Hand Over to Rio*


----------



## dande

Strange choice of location for the equestrian centre, noise from the high way is going to bother especialy horses.


----------



## TEBC

dande said:


> Strange choice of location for the equestrian centre, noise from the high way is going to bother especialy horses.


Isnt the arena inside the deodoro militar facility?


----------



## AdidasGazelle

AJ215 said:


> Well done, London, and all that. But you’re old news now.


Charming!

I'm sure the thousands of Paralympians arriving in London would welcome your sentiment. Then again, we've seen how Brazil treats it's 'street kids' so having zero respect for 'cripples' comes as no surprise.


----------



## TEBC

AdidasGazelle said:


> Charming!
> 
> I'm sure the thousands of Paralympians arriving in London would welcome your sentiment. Then again, we've seen how Brazil treats it's 'street kids' so having zero respect for 'cripples' comes as no surprise.


Im sure he meant abou the olympic games only. 95% of the people couldnt care less about the paralympics, I guess that people dont even now about it existence and I doubt it that US will broadcast any competition. I know that you are probably ignorant about Brazil, but Brazil is one of the best countries in the paralympic games and each olympic cicle Brazil invest more in their athletes. So please before start your free attack just try to get a little of information, otherwise you are just being a troll.


----------



## RobH

> Im sure he meant abou the olympic games only. 95% of the people couldnt care less about the paralympics, I guess that people dont even now about it existence and I doubt it that US will broadcast any competition.


The London 2012 Paralympics is on course to sell one million *more* tickets than Euro 2012, 500,000 more than Vancouver 2010, more than any Rugby World Cup ever. Just because the US isn't broadcasting something, doesn't mean it isn't a huge event. That said, I'm not defending AdidasGazelle''s post, just pointing out the size of the Paralympics, what Rio can expect in four years, and why London 2012 is far from over yet. For me personally, the Paralympics is my chance to get to watch some cycling and athletics, things I couldn't get into at the Olympics because of the demand for tickets.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

RobH said:


> The London 2012 Paralympics is on course to sell one million *more* tickets than Euro 2012, 500,000 more than Vancouver 2010, more than any Rugby World Cup ever.


Can't see that happening unless Wiki are wrong, they say one and a half million tickets are expected to be available for the Paralympics, while the total attendance at Euro 2012 was 1,440,896. Which means that if the Paralympics sell out then they will slightly edge Euro 2012. 

Still a tremendously large event, I'm not questioning that.


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## TEBC

RobH said:


> The London 2012 Paralympics is on course to sell one million more tickets than Euro 2012, 500,000 more than Vancouver 2010, more than any Rugby World Cup ever. Just because the US isn't broadcasting something, doesn't mean it isn't a huge event. That said, I'm not defending AdidasGazelle''s post, just pointing out the size of the Paralympics, what Rio can expect in four years, and why London 2012 is far from over yet. For me personally, the Paralympics is my chance to get to watch some cycling and athletics, things I couldn't get into at the Olympics because of the demand for tickets.


Im not saying about british, o course it will have a very good attendence, just like Parapan had in Rio. What i tryed to show is that the rest of the world only care about the olympics, i doubt that paralympic games will have the same ratings in the world as those events (rugby WC, Euro, etc)


----------



## MS20

RobH said:


> The London 2012 Paralympics is on course to sell one million *more* tickets than Euro 2012, 500,000 more than Vancouver 2010, more than any Rugby World Cup ever. Just because the US isn't broadcasting something, doesn't mean it isn't a huge event. That said, I'm not defending AdidasGazelle''s post, just pointing out the size of the Paralympics, what Rio can expect in four years, and why London 2012 is far from over yet. For me personally, the Paralympics is my chance to get to watch some cycling and athletics, things I couldn't get into at the Olympics because of the demand for tickets.


Selective much?

Instead of rambling on about how many tickets they're selling, why don't you find the percentage of capacity expected to be filled for the tournament? I guarantee you those events you mentioned come out far ahead of the Paralympics. FIFA WC, Euros, RWC operate at over 90% capacity, the Paralympics won't.

TEBC is right. You're completely overstating the level of interest in the Paralympics. It'll struggle for interest even in London with the football season under way, let alone the rest of the world.


----------



## jerseyboi

*Riover and out
Families' agony as 30,000 are evicted from their homes in £11bn slum facelift*


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/4504942/Riover-and-out.html#ixzz24eaDvZPB


----------



## wardog_7kdt

What a load of crap, this forums has took a downtrend with bunch of whining kids and patriotic fools, the London Olympics is over, it wasnt the best olympics but was a good one, now get rid of this superiority feeling, the para -Olympics is a irrelevant event (in media terms), its not because its was in London that will change a thing, now let Rio rolls the damn dice.


----------



## FAAN

Really nice video!


----------



## LeonardoR

The progress of Maracanã refurbishment from 10/11 until 08/12:










In Portuguese: http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebol/copa-do-mundo/noticia/2012/09/antes-e-depois-imagens-aereas-mostram-evolucao-do-maracana.html


----------



## SCCP1910

Anubis2051 said:


> I can think of a few places that would debate that....


Please elaborate.


----------



## Cauê

*Kiteboarding has officially become an Olympic Sport for 2016!*

*Kiteboarding in Rio - Barra da Tijuca Beach*


Windsurf na Barra da Tijuca - Foto: Alexandre Macieira|Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Reno Romeu at Barra da Tijuca por andremagarao, no Flickr


Kitesurfing por [email protected]!, no Flickr


Kitesurf na Praia do Pepê por Daniel Rosa da Cruz, no Flickr​


----------



## Cauê

vitorhugoreis said:


> off-topic, but an awesome vid:
> 48378823


Wowwww...


----------



## RobH

Well, the London Paralympic Closing Ceremony is now over.

Over to Rio! Wishing you all the Best of British! Believe me, the next four years will fly by.


----------



## JR Nazareth




----------



## George_D

i wonder what will be brazil's opening ceremony.


----------



## aleochi

archilover said:


> facade compairison


I think everybody should understand that our stadium may look a little bit ordinary seeing from outside, but it's our most important venue in the whole country, from the 50's, and we decided not to demolish it like Wembley, we are just giving an update. The facade is a national heritage and can not be changed. 

I think Maracanã will be one of the most beautiful stadiums in the whole world. Not extravagant like the Bird's Nest, but classic. :cheers:


----------



## mi3max

George_D said:


> i wonder what will be brazil's opening ceremony.


me too,
i expect an explosion of colours, music and soul
:cheers:


----------



## RobH

aleochi said:


> I think everybody should understand that our stadium may look a little bit ordinary seeing from outside, but it's our most important venue in the whole country, from the 50's, and we decided not to demolish it like Wembley, we are just giving an update. The facade is a national heritage and can not be changed.
> 
> I think Maracanã will be one of the most beautiful stadiums in the whole world. Not extravagant like the Bird's Nest, but classic. :cheers:


Well, that's mostly only the ceremonies stadium for 2016. We'll only see it during the ceremonies and the odd football match and - like with London and Beijing - most of the TV shots during the ceremonies will be from the inside or from a blimp flying above. Most of the World won't see it from that angle I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## Carrara

Actually, I dont think Maracanã will play that main role at the Games. Engenhao will.

I wonder if the olympic cauldron, that will be lit in Maracanã, will be relocated to another place, like the Olympic Park in Barra or even Engenhao.


----------



## TEBC

Carrara said:


> Actually, I dont think Maracanã will play that main role at the Games. Engenhao will.
> 
> I wonder if the olympic cauldron, that will be lit in Maracanã, will be relocated to another place, like the Olympic Park in Barra or even Engenhao.


People from CO-Rio had an ilusional idea of hosting the Volleyball Finals at the Maracanã stadium, but IOC probably will veto.


----------



## LeonardoR

New image of the Maracanã Stadium:


Cauê said:


> http://www.fernandes.arq.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Estadio_Maracana_FIFA_Copa_2014_Projeto_Arquitetura_Neorama_aerea_001-683x1024.jpg​


----------



## Carrara

TEBC said:


> People from CO-Rio had an ilusional idea of hosting the Volleyball Finals at the Maracanã stadium, but IOC probably will veto.


WOW! IT WOULD BE AWESOME! 
But only if both men and women brazilian's teams go to the finals, otherwise I don't think there'll be people enough to fill up Maracana


----------



## ChesterCopperpot

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ympic-Park-beautiful-waterfront-location.html


----------



## IOLC

Look that montains.. OMG

And..

Theres a lot of "aligators" (jacarés) around the lagoon. But i dont think they r dangerous.


----------



## Edgar Vix

*Pre-games Training Camps - RIO 2016*

*Pre-games Training Camps - RIO 2016*

*Estádio Estadual Kleber Andrade*

*Southeast region / Espírito Santo / Cariacica*

The *Estádio Estadual Kleber Andrade,* located in the city of Cariacica, Espírito Santo state (Southeast Region of Brazil), is experienced in hosting regional level sporting events. The venue is currently suitable for Football training. The renovation that is taking place now will make this venue ready for Athletics and Rugby training by 2013.
The stadium first opened in 1983. The current refurbishment will increase seating capacity to 22,000 and add an official football pitch, an official eight-lane athletic track, rooms for strength and conditioning, first aid, medical treatment, physiotherapy and massage, meeting/briefing and multimedia rooms and a private team management office. The refurbished venue will also feature a café, a rest area and a parking area. The venue has controlled access and security personnel on site.
*About the city:*
The city of Cariacica, located in Espírito Santo state, has a population of 348,738 (IBGE index). The city is located 514km from the city of Rio de Janeiro and sits at an average altitude of 73m above sea level.






































*SPORTS OFFERED AT THE CAMP AND SPORT VENUE SPECIFICATIONS*

*Olympic sports*

*Athletics*

Athletic track
Number of track lanes: 8
Number of track lanes in sprint straight: 8
Floodlights
Athletic areas
Number of jumping areas: 1
Number of throwing areas: 2
*Football*

Pitches
Number of grass training pitches: 1
Floodlights
*Rugby*

Pitches
Number of grass training pitches: 1
Floodlights




*Distance Chart*

DistancesNearest airportAeroporto de Vitória - Eurico de Aguiar Salles – Vitória/Espírito Santo 
Distance to nearest airport (km)
17.4 
Nearest port
Porto de Vitória 
Distance to nearest port (km)

5.7

Distance to nearest major hospital (km)
0.9


----------



## jerseyboi

*Rio 2016 officials admit to stealing documents from London 2012 during Olympic Games*

*Rio 2016 officials admit to stealing documents from London 2012 during Olympic Games
Next Olympic hosts Rio 2016 have been forced to admit stealing documents from London 2012 during the recent Olympic Games.*

see http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...ts-from-London-2012-during-Olympic-Games.html


----------



## RobH

So Rio 2016's lawyers on the defence against London, and on the attack against Huatabampo.

Nice job if you can get it!


----------



## Carrara

I saw it yesterday in a Brazilian newspaper and I felt ashamed. This is pitiful!


----------



## Carrara

Some new images of the Olympic Village that was shared on Rio's facebook page 
http://www.facebook.com/rio2016


----------



## LeonardoR

I'm ashamed too!


----------



## George_D

Why they stole these documents?


----------



## RobH

I'd imagine incompetence fuelled by overeager good-intentions to learn from London. Or at least I'd hope that's the case. I wouldn't like to think otherwise.

Interesting to see Rio going with a high-rise village. Fewer blocks but at least twice the height of London's village. I should think that makes security a little easier as well actually.


----------



## IOLC

jerseyboi said:


> *Rio 2016 officials admit to stealing documents from London 2012 during Olympic Games*
> 
> *Rio 2016 officials admit to stealing documents from London 2012 during Olympic Games
> Next Olympic hosts Rio 2016 have been forced to admit stealing documents from London 2012 during the recent Olympic Games.*
> 
> see http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...ts-from-London-2012-during-Olympic-Games.html


"Paul Taylor
Gosh why would Brazil want to steal info from the London 2012 OC. What would they possibly learn A. Offend the North Korean Soccer team in Glasgow by displaying the South Korean Flag beside members of their team. B. Fail in the drive for full compliment of security staff via the worlds largest security company C. have empty stands for prime events such as Michael Phelps swimming D. take 500,000 tickets for the soccer tournament off the market for lack or interest in the Birthplace of Soccer. E. Cellular systems breaking down during the Mens road course bike race. F. a leaking roof for the Velodrome during the Cycling competition. G. Break downs of the Subway system that required re routing. IF anything the RIO staff might have garnered how to avoid London s problems. The UK again makes like they have super organization skills when indeed the results dont show that."
:lol:


----------



## Cauê

*MARACANA STADIUM*



















*PICTURES BY "CONSÓRCIO MARACANA"
*​


----------



## Cauê

*New Images of the Olympic City in 2016*


http://www.rio2016.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/switcher_960x620_rounded_corners/novas.jpg


http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...opedia/images/3/38/Rio_2016_logo_on_water.jpg​


----------



## RobH

IOLC said:


> "*Paul Taylor*
> Gosh why would Brazil want to steal info from the London 2012 OC. What would they possibly learn A. Offend the North Korean Soccer team in Glasgow by displaying the South Korean Flag beside members of their team. B. Fail in the drive for full compliment of security staff via the worlds largest security company C. have empty stands for prime events such as Michael Phelps swimming D. take 500,000 tickets for the soccer tournament off the market for lack or interest in the Birthplace of Soccer. E. Cellular systems breaking down during the Mens road course bike race. F. a leaking roof for the Velodrome during the Cycling competition. G. Break downs of the Subway system that required re routing. IF anything the RIO staff might have garnered how to avoid London s problems. The UK again makes like they have super organization skills when indeed the results dont show that."
> :lol:


Ah, Paul Taylor, better known on SSC as "Jim Jones" - I'm sure some older SSC members remember him from a few years back (before he was banned).

He was hired by Abuja 2014's Commonwealth Games Bid Committee as an "ambassador" to the bid (he's actually a Canadian) but spent most of his time on Gamesbids.com's forums writing rubbish about the UK (Glasgow were the other bid for those Games). In other words he failed miserably at what he was tasked to do. Rather than promoting Abuja he tried to smear the opposition using a delightful mixture of xenophobia, racism and outright lies.

The ONLY thing he succeeded in doing as an "Abuja 2014 bid ambassador" in the end was recieving a ban from various forums including SSC and Gamesbids. He generated nothing but ill-will towards their bid.

And as we all know, Glasgow 2014 won in a landslide against the Nigerian bid.

The misjudgement Abuja's bid committee made to actually hire a nasty piece of work like Paul Taylor was remarkable. The fact that five years on he's still as bitter as he ever was - and is spending his time writing rubbish under newspaper articles - would be amusing if it wasn't so sad.

Just thought I'd give you that little history lesson IOLC, in case you're tempted to quote a man with so little credibility again. But thanks for the laugh, I haven't read anything from Paul for a while since he has a habit of being banned from forums.


----------



## TEBC

Cauê said:


> *New Images of the Olympic City in 2016*
> 
> 
> http://www.rio2016.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/switcher_960x620_rounded_corners/novas.jpg
> 
> 
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/_...opedia/images/3/38/Rio_2016_logo_on_water.jpg​


amazing!


----------



## Cauê

*NEW MARACANA - COLORFUL, VIBRANT AND BEAUTIFUL!*



















http://www.fernandes.arq.br/midias/portfolios/41/Estadio_Maracana_FIFA_Copa_2014_Projeto_Arquitetura__Cadeiras04.jpg​


----------



## Edgar Vix

After the scandal of copies of documents from the Committee of the Olympic Games in London, by the delegation of the Committee of Rio 2016.
And quite likely that this is the mascot of the Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro 2016.









http://blogdojuca.uol.com.br/2012/09/rio-de-chorar-2/

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## oscaraydin

RobH said:


> Ah, Paul Taylor, better known on SSC as "Jim Jones" - I'm sure some older SSC members remember him from a few years back (before he was banned).
> 
> He was hired by Abuja 2014's Commonwealth Games Bid Committee as an "ambassador" to the bid (he's actually a Canadian) but spent most of his time on Gamesbids.com's forums writing rubbish about the UK (Glasgow were the other bid for those Games). In other words he failed miserably at what he was tasked to do. Rather than promoting Abuja he tried to smear the opposition using a delightful mixture of xenophobia, racism and outright lies.
> 
> The ONLY thing he succeeded in doing as an "Abuja 2014 bid ambassador" in the end was recieving a ban from various forums including SSC and Gamesbids. He generated nothing but ill-will towards their bid.
> 
> And as we all know, Glasgow 2014 won in a landslide against the Nigerian bid.
> 
> The misjudgement Abuja's bid committee made to actually hire a nasty piece of work like Paul Taylor was remarkable. The fact that five years on he's still as bitter as he ever was - and is spending his time writing rubbish under newspaper articles - would be amusing if it wasn't so sad.
> 
> Just thought I'd give you that little history lesson IOLC, in case you're tempted to quote a man with so little credibility again. But thanks for the laugh, I haven't read anything from Paul for a while since he has a habit of being banned from forums.


be that as it may, what exactly was untrue in the post by Paul Taylor ? , all of those things did happen in London 2012


----------



## RobH

oscaraydin said:


> be that as it may, what exactly was untrue in the post by Paul Taylor ?


His conclusion that London 2012 wasn't organised well and that Rio has nothing to learn from London. Both completely untrue and fuelled solely by the fact that his beloved Abuja 2014 lost to a UK bid five years ago. Pathetic! 

Let's put his post in context...

The G4S problems aside (and it didn't lead to any security issues in the end), all of the points he raised are either minor issues (and Rio will have its share as all hosts do), are issues the responsibility for which lay with the IOC not London 2012 (tickets for officials), or are grossly exaggerated by Paul Taylor (there was one problem on the Tube during the Olympics in which trains were diverted and it lasted only two hours, for example).

Paul Taylor, whose failed past as an Abuja bid ambassador I've already spelt out, believes Rio cannot possibly learn anything from London on the basis of these few examples. The fact the vast majority of London's operations were a huge success seems to pass him by when he says "the UK again makes like they have super organization skills when indeed the results dont show that." Actually, the results DO show that the UK has great organisational skills, emphatically so. 

Just to get this back on topic, it is a _fact _that every host takes the successes of past hosts and applies them to their projects. London learnt from Beijing and Vancouver, and Rio will learn from London and Sochi. It's why the IOC runs a Knowledge Transfer Programme between hosts to formalise this process. I actually saw some of the conclusions London's inspection team drew from its visit to Vancouver 2010. Rio will have been doing the same in London during the last few months and will have learnt a hell of a lot; things they'll want to replicate as well as things they might not want to. That's the way these things work. For Paul Taylor to claim otherwise is idiotic, but as I said, I expect nothing better from him.


----------



## RobH

Two nice articles on InsidetheGames which explain the points in my above post much better.

The first about a letter from London 2012 to Rio 2016 emphasising that they're still happy to co-operate and pass on advice to Rio's Committee, and the ways in which this is happening...

http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...n-2012-chief-executive-despite-theft-of-files

...and the second about how some British firms are winning contracts for the 2016 Games...

http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...oints-to-positive-london-2012-business-legacy


----------



## Cauê

New images of the Olympic Village:





http://www.blogdaor.com.br/parceria-entre-or-e-carvalho-hosken-e-responsavel-pela-vila-dos-atletas/​


----------



## aleochi

^^ The landsaping is good but the buildings are horrible!


----------



## Carrara

Why 'horrible'?


----------



## Cauê

Why 'horrible'? (2) :?


----------



## menegazfelipe

There will never be another landscape like this in the Olympics. It just takes my breath away...


----------



## FAAN

Lord David said:


> Why the change? What makes Maria Lenk Aquatic Center unsuitable? Despite it's hosting of Swimming and Diving for the 2007 Pan American Games?
> 
> Would the proposal to fully enclose the existing Aquatic Center be enough to not have to change the Diving venue (which is proposed to be outdoors as well)?


Here's the quote of the news that I posted:



> Change was a request from Fina, argued that need an exclusive pool for water polo; temporary structure will be built with beautiful views of Copacabana Beach





> For the Games Organizing Committee Rio-2016, Fina argued that it needed an exclusive swimming pool for water polo competitions throughout the Olympic schedule. Therefore, evidence of diving needed elsewhere.


Importantly say, the swimming will also have an arena itself and will not be outdoors.


----------



## FAAN

Football (Soccer)

*Current stage:*

Maracanã (Rio):


















http://globoesporte.globo.com/futebo...-maracana.html

Arena Fonte Nova (Salvador):

*Completed*




























Mineirão Stadium (Belo Horizonte)

*Completed*



















Arena de São Paulo (São Paulo)










Estádio Nacional de Brasília (Brasília)


----------



## -Corey-

Maracana would be the ugliest stadium for an Olympic Opening :S


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## RobH

Hardly matters though, does it? Remembering back to the coverage of London 2012's opening ceremony there were hardly any exterior shots of the stadium, and when there were it was only for the fireworks and of course by then it was dark.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

-Corey- said:


> Maracana would be the ugliest stadium for an Olympic Opening :S


Well, it all depends on whats beautiful for you.. 
Maracanã might not be the best looking one from outside (most countries are not willing to spend crazy money to show the world its potential - just like birds nest), but that was a choice made by brazilians of not demolishing it just to keep its history alive (2 FIFA world cup finals, CC finals, Pan-american cerimonies and all the glories of brazilian football) 
Having said that, it still is going to be one of the most comfortable, modern and sustainable stadiums of all times.. 

Do not agree with your opinion (but i respect tho), like i said it depends whats beatiful for you..
Show you some recent olimpic stadiums that for me are at least at the same level of maracana:

Maracana:









Atlanta 1996:









Sidney 2000:









Athens 2004:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

-Corey- said:


> Maracana would be the ugliest stadium for an Olympic Opening :S


The facade of the Maracana stadium is protected by the National Institute of Historic and Artistic Heritage of Brazil. It's best to modernize a mythical stadium like it, preserving its original features, than build another generic stadium. 

It was built in 1945 and is a wonderful exemple of the brutalist style!!!

Sorry for my english, my friend


----------



## FAAN

*Tennis Arena*

*Capacity: 10,000*


















http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/esporte...-pessoas.shtml


----------



## FAAN

^^The project is still subject to changes.


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

FAAN said:


> ^^The project is still subject to changes.


Deus te ouça, esse sim é feio demais, poxa não é possível que não existem arquitetos capazes de fazer algo minimamente moderno no Brasil, que feiosa essa arena.


----------



## Isaaac

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Well, it all depends on whats beautiful for you..
> Maracanã might not be the best looking one from outside (most countries are not willing to spend crazy money to show the world its potential - just like birds nest), but that was a choice made by brazilians of not demolishing it just to keep its history alive (2 FIFA world cup finals, CC finals, Pan-american cerimonies and all the glories of brazilian football)
> Having said that, it still is going to be one of the most comfortable, modern and sustainable stadiums of all times..
> 
> Do not agree with your opinion (but i respect tho), like i said it depends whats beatiful for you..
> Show you some recent olimpic stadiums that for me are at least at the same level of maracana:


If you don't know the participation of this guy in other foruns, he is an envious troll, don't take much seriuosly anything he says or take anything into consideration, he would never say anything positive.

é um recalcado, se ver a participação dele em outros fóruns você entenderá...


----------



## Lumbergo

I like how Maracana stadium is more Brazilian looking than Nacional de Brasília (color wise)....


----------



## guy4versa

maracana stadium need a bit "touch of art". i know that beam is protected heritage structure,but they should cover the space between those beam,like what london2012 did,one more thing i dont like the giant stair on both side,its waste of space..this stadium doesn't scream "iconic",just another conventional stadium


----------



## -Corey-

Isaaac said:


> If you don't know the participation of this guy in other foruns, he is an envious troll, don't take much seriuosly anything he says or take anything into consideration, he would never say anything positive.
> 
> é um recalcado, se ver a participação dele em outros fóruns você entenderá...


??? I've been on these forums since 2005, and no one has ever considered me a troll, if you can't take a personal point of view/opinion, then that's your problem not mine. 



Maria_Helena JF said:


> The facade of the Maracana stadium is protected by the National Institute of Historic and Artistic Heritage of Brazil. It's best to modernize a mythical stadium like it, preserving its original features, than build another generic stadium.
> 
> It was built in 1945 and is a wonderful exemple of the brutalist style!!!
> 
> Sorry for my english, my friend


But is it going to have a renovation?


----------



## Isaaac

-Corey- said:


> ??? I've been on these forums since 2005, and no one has ever considered me a troll, if you can't take a personal point of view/opinion, then that's your problem not mine.


oh really? How silly one can be... or you certainly have a limited perception of your own attitude. 

no one has ever considered you a troll? Ok, then. 

Don't underestimate people's perceptions of your attitude. And of course, it is not solely based on this comment of this thread, otherwise I wouldn't have said anything.

And back to the topic.

Cheers.


----------



## Bezzi

rsol2000 said:


>


This guy is crazy :shocked:


----------



## Bezzi

-Corey- said:


> Maracana would be the ugliest stadium for an Olympic Opening :S


No stadium can beat atlanta in this subject.


----------



## The London BestShard

London Olympic Stadium my London best


----------



## -Corey-

Bezzi said:


> No stadium can beat atlanta in this subject.


That one too.


----------



## Lord David

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Well, it all depends on whats beautiful for you..
> 
> Atlanta 1996:


Atlanta's was the ugliest of recent times. It was the centennial! They should have at least tried to do the upper tier all the way around, as to provide a leveled roof. Could have probably made ceremonies better by focusing on the floor, rather than that open gap they tried to incorporate.

Probably could have been 100,000 seater as well, rather than 80,000 or whatever it was.


----------



## Lumbergo

solution: remove the roof.


----------



## Cauê

The Olympic Stadium was closed for currently games. But the stadium's reform was already planned by the Rio 2016 organizers. I see no problems.


----------



## RobH

Well, as well as putting in the new sets the roof needs repairing as well, and it's not like it's very old. It's not a disaster, but I don't see how you "see no problems" from this.


----------



## Kobo

jerseyboi said:


> *Rio Olympics stadium closed due to roof problems ( closed indefinitely ) *
> 
> 
> 
> more http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-21949831


Apparently Tottenham will still take it.


----------



## RobH

Blimey, I'll let you explain that one to the non-Brits. Have fun!


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Won't be surprised if they came out with "Unfortanetely Engenhao has no longer safe conditions to hold the olimpics, we've got to build a new stadium at the olimpic park - Barra"


----------



## FAAN

^^
You think would be bad? For me it would be brilliant, albeit highly unlikely.


----------



## Andre Goth

For everything I've read, it seems that there are problems on the roof, but that would be a greater risk only in the event of winds above 115 km / h (others say 65 Km / h) and the stadium was closed preemptively.

We can't forget that the stadium would be closed anyway, soon after delivering the Maracana, for expansion for the Olympics. The coverage was being monitored constantly since the inauguration.


----------



## Cauê

And the roof of Maracana Stadium (today)









*By Érica Ramalho*​


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Cauê said:


> The Olympic Stadium was closed for currently games. But the stadium's reform was already planned by the Rio 2016 organizers. I see no problems.


Yes, a stadium that exceeded the budget (by five times!) now is closed. Not to mention most of Pan American Games 2007 venues are now abandoned and will not be used for 2016. Indeed, "no problems"...


----------



## PejatBR

"I see no problems". WTF ?????? It's people like you that broke down this country.


----------



## PejatBR

It's just crazy someone thinkng that a 6 years old stadium with this kind of problem is normal or something like that. It's not aceptable !


----------



## Lumbergo

I think you misunderstood him. I believe he meant that he saw no problems in so far as it won't impact the Olympics as they have enough time to correct it.

obviously a 6 year old stadium having an issue like this is absurd.


----------



## Cauê

Lumbergo said:


> I think you misunderstood him. I believe he meant that *he saw no problems in so far as it won't impact the Olympics* as they have enough time to correct it.
> 
> obviously a 6 year old stadium having an issue like this is absurd.


Yes kay:

People like Yuri and Pejat (especially Yuri) are known in the brazilian forums like anti-Rio people. This reaction is typical of them.

The problem in the roof of the Olympic Stadium is important, obviously. But it is also evident that will be readily resolved before the games.


----------



## Cauê

Why I see no problem for Olympics:

*News from CBS Sports*

*The IOC expressed confidence Wednesday in Rio de Janeiro's preparations for the 2016 Olympics despite the temporary closure of the stadium that will host track and field events.

International Olympic Committee spokesman Mark Adams said the stadium closure was no reason for alarm.

"There are still more than 3 ½ years to go before the games and we are absolutely confident that they will deliver," he told The Associated Press, adding that the IOC is "in regular contact with Rio 2016."*

From CBS:

http://www.cbc.ca/m/touch/sports/story/2013/03/27/sp-ioc-olympics-rio-de-janeiro.html​


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
And you're known for being a fanatic. One might think you have some relation with the corrupt governor/mayor.

FACT: Engenhão costed five times more than originally expected; the Pan American 2007 was a fiasco: aside the cariocas' have assaulted foreign athletes, all the über expensive venues are now abandoned. It's a shame federal money being wasted like that only for the vanity of some.


----------



## Cauê

OMG. I have relation with 'corruption' because I support events in Rio?

:shocked:icard:


----------



## Isaaac

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> And you're known for being a fanatic. One might think you have some relation with the corrupt governor/mayor.
> 
> FACT: Engenhão costed five times more than originally expected; the Pan American 2007 was a fiasco: aside the cariocas' have assaulted foreign athletes, all the über expensive venues are now abandoned. It's a shame federal money being wasted like that only for the vanity of some.


You are lying as usual. The pan was so fiasco, that, for your envy and unhappiness, Rio won the Olympics a lot due to the success of the event .

Yuri, everyone know your trolling attitude and lack of caracter, so please, give a break, as you have done in the Brazilian forum probably ashamed of your bad reputation there. The disgusting thing noticeable in your attitude is that you certainly cheer against the success of the event. How low can one go? Predictable of you, though.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

FAAN said:


> ^^
> You think would be bad? For me it would be brilliant, albeit highly unlikely.


Well, if you consider the fact that probably something like 1 more billion reais (R$) would be added in the final account, I don't see it as a good idea.

The ideal for me would have happened if Engenhao Stadium had been built for the PAN Games in the Barra cluster. Didn't they have already the plans for Olympics?! :dunno: Why the heck build it in the middle of nowhere (Ok - I mean far of other important venues), with bad road access (even though it is served by a train station), with a small free area around it.. they should have put it in the olympic park area since the beggining, just like they've done w/ Maria Lenk and HSBC Arena :bash:


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Yeah, but they would have to close the race track and it was not possible in 2007. They even tried to build on the "Centro Metropolitano", a very close area to the Olympic Park, but they couldn't get the space necessary, and politically was not a good idea, so, they used a free area inside a pour borough...


----------



## FAAN

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> Well, if you consider the fact that probably something like 1 more billion reais (R$) would be added in the final account, I don't see it as a good idea.
> 
> The ideal for me would have happened if Engenhao Stadium had been built for the PAN Games in the Barra cluster. Didn't they have already the plans for Olympics?! :dunno: Why the heck build it in the middle of nowhere (Ok - I mean far of other important venues), with bad road access (even though it is served by a train station), with a small free area around it.. they should have put it in the olympic park area since the beggining, just like they've done w/ Maria Lenk and HSBC Arena


It really would be a waste of public money, but it would be nice to have a new olympic stadium especially for the Olympics.

Well, for all I know Engenhão was built with the intention of developing the area which is located, but really to be far from Barra is something disproportionate and strange.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

skyscraperbarra said:


> Yeah, but they would have to close the race track and it was not possible in 2007. They even tried to build on the "Centro Metropolitano", a very close area to the Olympic Park, but they couldn't get the space necessary, and politically was not a good idea, so, they used a free area inside a pour borough...


Yeah I see it.. but you know that is such a huge area (barra / jacarepagua / recreio) that I can't think how they could not "find" an area for that.. look at rio centro's nearby, athletes village, or even the new athetes park.. the olympic stadium would fit perfectly in the area of the current athlete's park.. but anyways we know what mayor Cesar Maia was like and thats past, lets see whats going to happen with this issue



FAAN said:


> It really would be a waste of public money, but it would be nice to have a new olympic stadium especially for the Olympics.
> 
> Well, for all I know Engenhão was built with the intention of developing the area which is located, but really to be far from Barra is something disproportionate and strange.


yeah for sure it would be awesome having the Olympic staidum at the olympic park, just like any other summer olympic games.. honestly it is going to be at least strange walk by the OP and dont see an OS :nuts:


----------



## Andre Goth

PejatBR said:


> It's just crazy someone thinkng that a 6 years old stadium with this kind of problem is normal or something like that. It's not aceptable !


Yes, and the worst, it's seem that the problem is due to an error at the project, made by an enterprise of engineering, headquartered in Barueri...hno:


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## rsol2000




----------



## Cauê

*New image of the Olympic Park*


From the Facebook's page "Cidade Olímpica"​


----------



## DimitriB

Any pictures from the Olympic swimming pool would be like.
There were renders of the Diving at Copacabana. The Maria Lenk Aquatic Center for water polo is already finished


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Source: Vinicius



















There is a thread, in Portuguese, that have all the Olympic renders and updated works of those arenas:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=101518687#post101518687

kay:


----------



## fabri421

Cauê said:


> *New image of the Olympic Park*


looks beautiful. where will be olympic park? near Barra Tijuca?, Rock in Rio scenarios?


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Exactly, the *Olympic Park* with the *Rio Centro* and the *Olympic Village* is all inside Barra borough, the Barra Cluster, that will concentrated 50% of the Olympic Games.

You can see it on the first page of this thread, look for Barra Cluster.

It actually look quite nice for a temporary venue but I would prefer that they add a roof and stands on the Maria Lenk, that way we would have a definitive venue for swimming competitions.


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

fabri421 said:


> looks beautiful. where will be olympic park? near Barra Tijuca?, Rock in Rio scenarios?


Yes, it will be in Barra da Tijuca, near de Rock in Rio park.

Here we can see part of the Olimpic Village, the Rock in Rio park and part of the olimpic Park:


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Source


----------



## FAAN

^^I loved it! 

*Maracanã Stadium:*

Assembly of the membranes finished:


----------



## FAAN

*Olympic Village
*
(a bit old pic)

*20/03*


----------



## JorgeGt

The Olympic Park is ver exotic and colorfull! I'm sure Rio will organize memorable games...


----------



## skyscraperbarra

FONTE































































...


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*-----------Bloomberg--------------*

*Oct. 11/2013*










*-----------Golf Week-----------*


*March, 19/2013*

*Work finally starts on Rio 2016 course*








Photo by Associated Press
Luxury condominiums overlook the area, on left, where the Rio 2016 Olympic golf course is planned to be built in Rio de Janeiro's Barra da Tijuca neighborhood, Brazil. Rio 2016 organizers faced an unexpected challenge to deliver the first Olympic golf tournament in more than 100 years because of a legal dispute over the land where the historic course is supposed to be built.


By Bradley S. KleinMarch 19, 2013 7:47 a.m.Follow Me: Twitter @BKleinGolfweek


A sigh of relief went up this morning in Rio de Janeiro.

Golfweek has learned that field work for the Rio 2016 golf course started today. Paulo Goulart, executive director of Tanedo S.A., the Brazilian land-development company that owns the site and is paying for course construction, confirmed this morning that the long-delayed project is under way.

With environmental permissions in hand to start the golf course for the 2016 Olympic Games, *designer Gil Hanse and a crew of six workers are onsite clearing non-native vegetation by hand. *With good weather, a disciplined work crew and no more delays from local officials, the course could be ready within 18 months. The first step is to remove exotic vegetation, then clear center lines for the routing and from there, move on to additional clearing to allow for dirt moving, shaping, grassing, irrigation and subsequent grow-in. The plan is to have the course ready for a professional tournament in August 2015 as a trial run before the men’s and women’s Olympic competitions – golf's first Olympiad in more than 100 years – in 2016.

The 240-acre site occupies a sandy, partly marshy area of land inshore from the Atlantic Ocean. Plans call for about 45 percent of the site to be devoted to the golf course, range, clubhouse, roads and other infrastructure. The rest of the site will be preserved – and in some areas, re-established – with native vegetation. Tanedo has budgeted $30 million for the project, with $12.5 million directed toward the golf course. Greenleaf Gramados, a Brazilian company, will handle the main construction. Hanse’s in-house team of shapers, Cave Man Construction, will follow with the fine feature work of bunkers, greens, approaches and final playing surfaces.

The initial work phase is limited to hand clearing, with no deployment of earth-moving equipment until corridors have been opened.

Hanse was selected to design the golf course in an international competition that attracted 29 entrants, including many of the world’s top architects. Technical specifications for the project are being reviewed by PGA Tour Design Services and PGA Tour Construction Services.


----------



## costasa

A larger one of the velodrome


----------



## Cauê

Wowwww... velodrome is wonderful.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*Water Sports Centre (Swimming)*





























*Tennis Center*


















*
Source*


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
yep!


----------



## Lumbergo

ha! I can't believe it's been there since 2001!

are they going to use it? if not they should tear it down!


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
yeah, they will tear it down! It´s impressive that is still there!


----------



## Cauê

http://hungeree.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/11-08-redeemer.jpg​


----------



## RobH

Jesulympics!


----------



## canarywondergod

What a photo!


----------



## Cauê

​


----------



## George_D

*Total Olympics Forum with results for all sports competitions*


----------



## samba_man

canarywondergod said:


> What a photo!


Very good indeed


----------



## Carrara

Olympic Village


----------



## netinhogga

*MARACANA STADIUM*


----------



## TEBC

skyscraperbarra said:


> ^^
> yeah, they will! It´s impressive that is still there!


They´re going to use it?!? thats nice.. its historical... it should be permanent


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^

KKKKK

No, they are going to tear it down! I guess i wasn't clear...


----------



## TEBC

that´s sad! haha


----------



## Bezzi

TEBC said:


> They´re going to use it?!? thats nice.. its historical... it should be permanent


Bring me good memories 










I was one of 250 thousand people.


----------



## Jim856796

The proposed venue for Field Hockey at the Rio 2016 Olympics has been relocated to the Deodoro Zone. The plans call for a 10,000-capacity venue that will be downsized after the Games and a temporary 5,000-capacity venue. Two training fields will also be built at the federal university.


----------



## MateusClemente

Handball Arena that will later become four schools










Wrestling Arena










International Broadcasting Center










Golf Headquarters










Olympic Village


----------



## MateusClemente

Source: http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimp...uturas-instalacoes-olimpicas-do-rio-2016.html


----------



## [email protected]

Jim856796 said:


> The proposed venue for Field Hockey at the Rio 2016 Olympics has been relocated to the Deodoro Zone. The plans call for a 10,000-capacity venue that will be downsized after the Games and a temporary 5,000-capacity venue. Two training fields will also be built at the federal university.


Same thing with rugby sevens.


----------



## Jim856796

I am responsibly asking this: Could anyone please give me an explanation on why the Engenhao Stadium can't host the 2016 Olympics Opening and Closing Ceremonies, and why Maracana can hosting the Ceremonies?


----------



## Carrara

marcusflorida2 said:


> Alguém poderia marcar nas fotos acima o que é ou virá a ser cada uma das construções ?





















The permanent ones: 
Green: IBC
Red: Tennis Center
Purple: Velodrome
Orange: Three arenas (olympic trainning center)
Grey: Rio Olympic Arena and Maria Lenk Aquatic Park (already built)

The temporary ones: 
Blue: Aquatic Center
Black: Handball Arena


----------



## Carrara

gaucho said:


> So...show us the pictures


http://instagram.com/hsbcarena

http://www.hsbcarena.com.br/

https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...aFkQe1hoD4Aw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg&biw=1360&bih=643


----------



## TEBC

Carrara said:


> http://instagram.com/hsbcarena http://www.hsbcarena.com.br/ https://www.google.com.br/search?q=maria+lenk+aquatic+park&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=xWDyUrv5GIaFkQe1hoD4Aw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg&biw=1360&bih=643


Danke


----------



## gaucho

Carrara said:


> http://instagram.com/hsbcarena
> 
> http://www.hsbcarena.com.br/
> 
> https://www.google.com.br/search?q=...aFkQe1hoD4Aw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg&biw=1360&bih=643


 Thanks but still there's a lot to be done, its no true that everything is basically ready like the other forumer wrote, just look at the pictures you posted above. They still have to build at least 4 or 5 arenas.


----------



## Fabricio JF

I hope this abandoned hotel in São Conrado's neighborhood can be completed till the SOG.









http://www.lugaresesquecidos.com.br/2012/12/hotel-nacional-o-hotel-esquecidos-de.html

^^
The man behind to Nacional Hotel is the same who signed the UN Headquarters in New York City, Oscar Niemeyer.


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## rsol2000




----------



## rsol2000




----------



## Jim856796

Fabricio JF said:


> I hope this abandoned hotel in São Conrado's neighborhood can be completed till the SOG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lugaresesquecidos.com.br/2012/12/hotel-nacional-o-hotel-esquecidos-de.html
> 
> ^^
> The man behind to Nacional Hotel is the same who signed the UN Headquarters in New York City, Oscar Niemeyer.


Here's my thoughts about the abandoned major hotels problem in RdJ that I posted here last Saturday:



> I fear that some key hotel projects may not even be finished or opened before the 2016 Summer Olympics, with just two-and-a-half years remaining before the event. Some projects I have heard of such as new hotels near the RioCentro complex and the MPC/IBC at the Olympic Park, the Hotel Nacional in Sao Conrado, the Gavea Tourist Hotel (which I doubt will _ever_ be finished), and the conversion of some apartment building into a hotel at Flamengo. There was a recent report from the Washington Post about the hotels needed for this year's World Cup never got built; maybe they'll be built/opened for the 2016 Olympics... somehow.


----------



## Xicano

olympics bro


----------



## vitorhugoreis

^^
wrong thread, bro.


----------



## marcusflorida2

For all of you concerned about hotels during the Games I reccomend *Osmar Carioca*'s list.
Please visit the thread _Rio Capital Turística_ for news and updates on the subject.
You probably can't find on the internet a better source than that.


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio




----------



## Xicano

marcusflorida2 said:


> For all of you concerned about hotels during the Games I reccomend *Osmar Carioca*'s list.
> Please visit the thread _Rio Capital Turística_ for news and updates on the subject.
> You probably can't find on the internet a better source than that.


Any good favelas renting rooms?


----------



## skyscraperbarra

It depends how much sewer you would like to smell in the morning...


----------



## Cauê

Some venues... (recent pictures)

In the Maracana zone...

*The Legendary Maracana Stadium*


FROM 'PORTAL DA COPA' WEBSITE


FROM 'PORTAL DA COPA' WEBSITE


http://blogs.reuters.com/photographers-blog/files/2013/06/blog1.jpg

*Maracanazinho Arena*


FROM 'PORTAL DA COPA' WEBSITE


http://24.media.tumblr.com/371fe608e5a8a947673891f325006919/tumblr_mpsgavtGI21rbyvq0o1_1280.jpg


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-WQyQblqijdw/UInEv9MchbI/AAAAAAAAANw/HMdveklRNm8/s1600/maracanazinho.jpg

In the Olympic Park...

*HSBC Arena Rio*


http://www.portalgl.com.br/upload/hsbc/AARENA4_913.jpg


http://www.portalgl.com.br/upload/hsbc/AARENA0_915.jpg


http://www.gazetaesportiva.net/blog...2013/05/1086_18.00.2013_24778_ef_20121013.jpg


http://www.textual.com.br/img/banco/anderson_silva_01.JPG

*Maria Lenk Aquatic Center*


http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/49025145.jpg
​


----------



## Xicano

skyscraperbarra said:


> It depends how much sewer you would like to smell in the morning...


the higher up the favela the less the sewer smell?

Any good Mexican food in Rio o Sao?


----------



## skyscraperbarra

The smell in the favelas come from the sewers and the garbage that is left on the streets, but they do have hostels in favelas of the south zone, don´t go to a favela outside the south zone!

There is Mexican food in Rio but good one is hard to find, in LA I had such great food that in comparison the restaurants here are really bad! Probably São Paulo have better option but I don´t really know SP.


----------



## [email protected]

Xicano said:


> Any good Mexican food in Rio o Sao?


Yes, in SP there are quite a few options of good Mexican food places. The ones I know are "El Mariachi" and "El Kabong Grill". But other options are "Si Señor", "Yucatán", "La Buena Onda", "La Mexicana", "Mexicaníssimo", "Tia Madá", "Dedo de la Chica", "Tollocos", "Don Pancho", among others.

Here's a link with a comprehensive list, with evaluation, address and phone number. (Where it says "Todas as especialidades", choose "Mexicanos")


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*Olympic Village:*

*Vila Olímpica e Paralímpica Rio 2016 (Ilha Pura):*


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*Render of the Olympic Golf Course*


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

B E A U T I F U L !


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## skyscraperbarra

*Olympic Village - 03/22/2014:*

*Masterplan:
*









*All 31 buildings with 3.604 rooms will be used to host the Olympic Athlets.
*





































































































*Panoramic view:* 
(with a help of Paint Brush):


----------



## netinhogga

Pedra da Gávea by Stella Padão, on Flickr


DSC_0786 by @giovanicordioli, on Flickr









Fonte









Fonte









Fonte


----------



## RobH

Nice pictures, but is posting pictures of Rio really much use without any context? This is a thread about the Rio Games, not a photos thread for Rio in general.


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## RobH

This is not what we wanted to hear...



> Sports chief: Brazil government must act on Rio
> 
> *The head of Olympic summer sports federations called for urgent action Tuesday to tackle the critical delays facing the 2016 Games in Rio de Janeiro and accused the Brazilian government of neglecting the crisis.*
> 
> *In an interview with The Associated Press, Francesco Ricci Bitti said Rio's troubled preparations are reaching a stage where some sports may need to consider "Plan B" options for their venues.*
> 
> "It's getting very serious," the Italian said. "We have an organizing committee with good people but without the leverage to cope with the problem. ... We are scared. This is not a country like China where you can ask people to work by night. In Brazil, this could not happen. The government has to change speed."
> 
> Ricci Bitti heads the Association of Summer Olympic International Federations, which represents the 28 sports in the Rio Games. He also leads the International Tennis Federation and serves on the IOC coordination commission for Rio, which made its latest visit to Brazil two weeks ago.
> 
> "We can be flexible in the infrastructure but surely not in the sports venues, and we are at risk at sports venues," Ricci Bitti said. "Even for the ones that don't consider themselves at risk, we don't see a sense of urgency."
> 
> ...
> 
> "We need to act now because if we wait another six months, as it could be looking at the inactivity of the government, I think it will become very serious," Ricci Bitti said. "The organizing committee is doing its best, but the government is not supporting enough."
> 
> Brazil is also struggling with delays ahead of hosting the World Cup this summer. With the country focusing on the World Cup, Ricci Bitti said, the Olympic preparations risk falling further behind.
> 
> "We can't always hope in the fact that in the end we will solve the problem," he said. "This time we have the style and the habits of the South Americans. They are not used to managing big events like this. The Olympics is a very different problem from the World Cup. The World Cup in the end is one stadium, one hotel, in many cities. Rio has a lot of problems."
> 
> Rio organizing committee chief Carlos Nuzman and CEO Sidney Levy were meeting in Brasilia on Tuesday with Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff's chief of staff to discuss the Olympics.
> It was left to Rio's executive sports director, Agberto Guimaraes, to report to the federations in Turkey.
> "I still think we can pull this thing together and can have great games," he told the delegates. "The moment I don't I will (give) my resignation. I still believe we can do it. Please help me get through this alive and well."
> Christophe Dubi, the IOC's deputy executive director for the Olympic Games, said the IOC would be sending special task forces to Rio to monitor the situation. The first group will consist of construction experts, he said.
> "We have to have special measures in place," he said.
> 
> ...
> 
> The greatest concerns center on the Deodoro complex, an area that is to host venues for eight sports. Work has yet to begin on the site.
> 
> In addition, work on the Olympic golf course is far behind schedule, raising concerns for the sport's return to the games after more than a century.
> 
> Guimaraes said grass would begin to be laid on the course later this month and the venue would be ready by September 2015.
> 
> AP


----------



## [email protected]

Bulls%#t!

Yes, Brazilians can work by night and very fast. This Italian person have no clue whatsoever.

It was last month that the IOC said everything was going more than ok. Now, suddenly is "far behind schedule". Even the golf course, which is said to finish ONE YEAR before the Games, has problems.

No to mention that the Athlete's Village that were so advanced that the IOC asked Rio to slow down.

I know how this things work. Some people think that this is a way of showing that they're doing their jobs. Rio 2016 is fine, thank you very much!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

> "We can't always hope in the fact that in the end we will solve the problem," he said. "This time we have the style and the habits of the South Americans. They are not used to managing big events like this. The Olympics is a very different problem from the World Cup. The World Cup in the end is one stadium, one hotel, in many cities. Rio has a lot of problems."


:toilet::toilet::toilet:

I don't see the point to post that kind of trash here. A baseless opinion of a random racist person is completely irrelevant and adds absolutely nothing.


----------



## afiqnadzir89

let just wish the best for them..2years to go


----------



## Raphael_SBBR

Yuri S Andrade said:


> :toilet::toilet::toilet:
> 
> I don't see the point to post that kind of trash here. A baseless opinion of a random racist person is completely irrelevant and adds absolutely nothing.


_kiss on the shoulder _for the people who are hating on Brazil and South America :lol:


----------



## RobH

Yuri S Andrade said:


> :toilet::toilet::toilet:
> 
> I don't see the point to post that kind of trash here. A baseless opinion of a random racist person is completely irrelevant and adds absolutely nothing.


That quote aside, which _was_ very clumsy, are you really going to dismiss the head of the Association of Summer Olympic International Federations' overall opinion on the state of preparations?

He's not a random person and his opinion isn't baseless. He and the federations he speaks for are one of the key stakeholders in this whole project.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

RobH said:


> That quote aside, which _was_ very clumsy, are you really going to dismiss the head of the Association of Summer Olympic International Federations' overall opinion on the state of preparations?


Yes, I do, as his opinion is sole based on racism (as if Italy and South America, home of tens of millions of Italians, were that different...). Delays (provided they are actually happening) won't hurt the WC or the Olympics. 

You should know this better, RobH as you dealt very close with lots of hatred on London 2012.




RobH said:


> He's not a random person and his opinion isn't baseless. He and the federations he speaks for are one of the key stakeholders in this whole project.


I guess there are rabid racists in key positions. What can you do about it? In any case, he should be careful: Valcke lost badly when decided to confront the Ministry of Sport with bizarre remarks like this one.


----------



## RobH

[email protected] said:


> It was last month that the IOC said everything was going more than ok


The IOC said nothing of the sort. Wrapped in diplomatic language they said the timelines were a challenge but they expected Rio to speed things up and get things done on time. It sounded like a little nudge to get moving to me. There are several articles on the last IOC inspection, if you want to Google them.

The IOC's languge has been more diplomatic than the ASOIF's but I see no inconsistencies between what they're saying.

In fact, here's a new article from today from other feds and the IOC...
_Canoe fed gives #Rio2016 "red card"; equestrian "massive concerns"; hockey/ golf call for Plan B..._
http://aroundtherings.com/site/A__4...ssure-as-Rio-2016-Troubles-Mount/292/Articles



Yuri S Andrade said:


> Yes, I do, as his opinion is sole based on racism (as if Italy and South America, home of tens of millions of Italians, were that different...). Delays (provided they are actually happening) won't hurt the WC or the Olympics.
> 
> You should know this better, RobH as you dealt very close with lots of hatred on London 2012.
> 
> I guess there are rabid racists in key positions. What can you do about it? In any case, he should be careful: Valcke lost badly when decided to confront the Ministry of Sport with bizarre remarks like this one.


Valcke wasn't wrong though was he? He said Brazil needed a kick up the arse (his exact words iirc), everyone took it badly because he expressed himself clumsily, and yet this World Cup is turning into a rush when it shouldn't have been.

Just because people are clumsy at expressing themselves and maybe even nasty, doesn't mean their main point is wrong. And yes, London 2012 garnered unfounded criticism, *but not from stakeholders within the project*! That "hatred" as you call it mainly came from elements of the tabloid press, outside pressure groups, people with their own agendas who wanted publicity etc.

Quite simply; the head of the ASOIF isn't going to damage sponsor confidence and the Olympic brand internationally for no reason (his organisations will be getting hundreds of millions from this event, don't forget). In fact, I'd expect a man in his position to _talk up_ the Games publically even if he did have concerns. The fact he's going public must mean his concerns are very serious.

I can understand your anger at the way he expressed himself and I'd be similarly put-out if he was talking about British people, sure. But I have no reason to doubt the sincerity of his concerns about the progress of the Rio 2016 project from the federations' points of view.


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Rob, this is pure hysteric behaviour. There's absolutely no reason to freak out because of a couple of months of delay. Brazil is not Greece.

I would comfortably say that most of the worries are contamination of FIFA World Cup (3 stadiums VERY late, but will finish on time), and the bad press it generates, added to Brazilian economic condition (slowly getting into mild recession), and Brazilian intitutional bureaucracy to start big projects like this one. Meaning: Business as usual. We were worse on conducting this sort of enterprise, but the 2007 Pan Am Games, and the World Cup this year can prove this people's concerns are not real at all. 

Now, I ask you, how can you say that field hockey fed is worried since building an olympic arena for that takes about 3 or 4 months to get ready? Remembering it's a temporary facility in Rio, not permanent. How is that even possible to worry 2,5 years before the event???


----------



## RobH

Ask them, not me!


----------



## [email protected]

RobH said:


> Ask them, not me!


I'm just asking you to use your brains. That's all.

Obviously concerns vary depending on the country. UK most certainly, albeit delayed gives people better assurance of "things will be done on time" just because it is the UK. Brazil does not have this luxury. We will have to prove ourselves worthy of the Games until the Paralympics closing ceremony. Even if we're more on time than were the brits by now.


----------



## RobH

I am using my brain and I don't think the IFs would come out with these things unless they were actually concerned. You may breezily put it down to contamination from the World Cup preps, but I don't think that's the case. These people are on the inside, not forming their opinions based on world cup press reports.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

[email protected] said:


> I'm just asking you to use your brains. That's all.
> 
> Obviously concerns vary depending on the country. UK most certainly, albeit delayed gives people better assurance of "things will be done on time" just because it is the UK. Brazil does not have this luxury. We will have to prove ourselves worthy of the Games until the Paralympics closing ceremony. Even if we're more on time than were the brits by now.


Exactly. All comes down to racism. Pure and simple. They want to bash Brazil/Rio de Janeiro and they will make up an excuse to express their hatred.

But thinking of delays (and linking to with a certain people), let's talk a little bit about Berlin-Brandenburg Airport, shall we? Or maybe not, as discussing using stereotypes is more juicy.




RobH said:


> I am using my brain and I don't think the IFs would come out with these things unless they were actually concerned. You may breezily put it down to contamination from the World Cup preps, but I don't think that's the case. These people are on the inside, not forming their opinions based on world cup press reports.


I would bet he has a personal issue with someone from the Organising Comittee and likes to say racist things. So, he sized the oportunity and did both.


----------



## Tony E Architecture

It's not my opinion. It is facts. Please just be honest and don't be naive. Everyone else can see the issues surrounding the 2014 Fifa World Cup and Rio 2016.


----------



## TEBC

Tony E Architecture said:


> It's not my opinion. It is facts. Please just be honest and don't be naive. Everyone else can see the issues surrounding the 2014 Fifa World Cup and Rio 2016.


which issues?


----------



## TEBC

To say that Rio is the most delayed host in 20 years is to simply dont take Athens 2004 in consideration...


----------



## TEBC

Deodoro



sharles38 said:


>


----------



## TEBC

skyscraperbarra said:


> *Vila Olímpica - 22/03/2014:*


Olympic Village


----------



## TEBC

Alvorada Terminal



skyscraperbarra said:


> *Novo Terminal Alvorada*:
> 
> Parte subterrânea, ainda inédito no SSC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda faltam abrir as lojas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me direcionando para a Cidade das Artes, monitores com informação da saída dos próximos ônibus (No futuro, nos lados dessa cabine amarela estarão as roletas e a cabine é uma bilheteria, esse será o ponto de saída/entrada do sistema BRT):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passagem coberta por aquela cobertura de vidro e parede de plantas (talvez no futuro):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placas informativas bilingue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algum problema de infiltração?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ainda em direção Cidade das Artes e ao estacionamento do terminal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nesse ponto fica a saída para o estacionamento e seguem apenas quem vai para a CDA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De modo geral e dentro do possível gostei bastante dessa parte subterrânea do terminal, fica muito fácil de chegar na CIdade das Artes por ali, confortável, sem pegar chuva e sem ser aquelas passagens pequenas e escuras, muito bom!
> 
> 
> 
> Chegando na Cidade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saída iluminada de quem vem do Terminal (to aprendendo as técnicas ainda, reclama não! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O trânsito que virou rotina neste local após a chegada do BRT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cidade das Artes cheia hoje na estreia do festival 15 X Áustria, com a OSB tocando Bethoven, ingressos esgotados!


----------



## TEBC




----------



## TEBC

Tony E Architecture said:


> I'm going to finally add my comment.
> 
> It's not anti-Brazil. These delays are facts. I'm sure if Tokyo 2020 is delayed, we will discuss those issues and provide concrete facts. All you have to do is look in the news and look at the updated images. 2016 is not the deadline. Mid 2015 is the deadline, because of the test events. The Aquatics Centre, Velodrome and Halls aren't even off the ground yet and the Test Events are only a little over a year away. *Two Months until the World Cup and Sao Paulo and Curitiba aren't even ready and Cuiaba isn't fully finished and neither is Porto Alegre.* This is all concrete evidence and throwing accusations is not going to change or help the issues.


You cant compare Rio with Cuiabá. cuiabá is a very small city that should never be selected host for the WC, its struggling to finish all the work. The others 3 cities (Porto Alegre, unlike you say its ready) had problems with money loans since they were all private stadiums, so the govern coulndt simply rush the construction like they did with other venues, and São Paulo also had an accident that caused the delay. But dont worry, they will all be ready.

Rio had some major changes since it was elected.


----------



## hugenholz

Brazilians and the criticism about the WC14 and the Summer Olympics "progress":


----------



## muckie

Sad but true... most of us are closed to criticism. Brazillians tend to suffer with high levels of corruptions and burocracy, which worsen the planning. But we have an unique way of making events that usually conquers the world (no, Im not talking about soccer, samba or beach)... but something special that one can only feel experiencing. Just wait, it will be a great party. 

On the other hand, generalising Brazilians in general for constant lack of planning can sound offensive. The people here is ver with the political system, but living in a false democracy there is not much to do. So if the world wants to criticise, they should point at our politics, becoming even a way to help us. 

That's the point. Some midia are overreacting a bit. I know that locals that are closed to criticism is even worst.


----------



## TEBC

hugenholz said:


> Brazilians and the criticism about the WC14 and the Summer Olympics "progress":


bigot


----------



## [email protected]

Tony E Architecture said:


> It's not my opinion. It is facts. Please just be honest and don't be naive. Everyone else can see the issues surrounding the 2014 Fifa World Cup and Rio 2016.


Just like I said, calling it "fact" does not make it so. It's still your subjective opinion. Do you understand now, or shall I draw it to you?


----------



## [email protected]

hugenholz said:


> Brazilians and the criticism about the WC14 and the Summer Olympics "progress":


Oh, my God!!! This picture can't be true!!! 22 buildings almost done 2,5 years in advance, but it's a lie and everything is late, and it's a disaster, just because a few forumers said it so!!! How dare they show a picture like this??? That must be Photoshop or something!!! Or a mirage... :lol:










And here's a few of these members of SSC on Brazil sport events:










Like we say here in Brazil nowadays: "I kiss my shoulder for you".


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

"I kiss my shoulder for you" was shot (foi dose) ma frendi :lol:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

When they supposed to reveal the official mascot, does anyone know?


----------



## RobH

karadura said:


> ^^
> 
> rio has 2 stadums ready for 2016 games more than 2 years before them. is rio really dellayed? dont be dishonest. :bash:*
> 
> *


Am I really going to have to post the article about 18 International Federation Heads telling the IOC how concerned they are FOR A THIRD TIME?


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Rio is delayed. Brazil is delayed. Prime example, the Aquatics Centre. Test events will be next year and the Aquatics Centre is not even off the ground.


----------



## [email protected]

RobH said:


> Am I really going to have to post the article about 18 International Federation Heads telling the IOC how concerned they are FOR A THIRD TIME?


Oh, please do, dear. And do enlighten us on something, will you?

Remember when I told you about the "contamination" of World Cup delays to the Olympics? Here's an interesting article on that. Mr. Bach was about to land in Rio for an inspection to check progress by the end of January (10 weeks ago).



> *IOC President Bach to visit Brazil to check progress ahead of Rio 2016*
> 
> Tuesday, 07 January 2014
> By Nick Butler
> 
> Thomas Bach will return to the continent where he was made IOC President when he travels to Brazil later this month ©Getty ImagesJanuary 7 - Rio 2016 has confirmed International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Thomas Bach will travel to Brazil to receive the latest updates on preparations for the Games.
> 
> In what will be his first visit to Brazil since taking over the IOC Presidency last September, Bach is due to meet the nation's President, Dilma Rousseff, on January 21 in the capital city Brasília, while he will also meet Games organisers and both state and local officials.
> 
> After the IOC expressed concerns about the pace of construction work last year, particularly for the main Olympic Park and a smaller venue area in north Rio de Janeiro, Bach is likely to cast a reminder that there is no time to waste in the months ahead.
> 
> Rio 2016 has yet to announce an operating budget - although the cost is rumoured to be about $15 billion (£9 billion/€11 billion), while lagging local sponsorship sales and pollution in waters that will host Olympic events are other concerns.
> 
> This comes after Olympic sailors competing in Rio last year described Guanabara Bay - the venue for sailing at Rio 2016 - as "a sewer" and the filthiest body of water they had ever tried to navigate.
> 
> Olympic officials are worried that many of the problems surrounding this year's FIFA World Cup in Brazil will also plague the Games, which get underway in less than 1,000 days time.
> 
> This includes the possibility of protests, such as those seen during last year's Confederations Cup, over the billions being spent on the two events, as well as venues not being ready at the beginning of the year of the event.
> 
> The announcement of Bach's visit comes in the same week FIFA President Sepp Blatter claimed no previous host country of a World Cup has been so far behind in its preparations, after six of the 12 stadiums due to hold matches failed to meet the December 31 deadline.
> 
> Protests ahead of last year's Confederations Cup have clouded preparations for the FIFA World Cup...the hope is that similar scenes will not occur ahead of Rio 2016 ©AFP/Getty Images
> Protests ahead of last year's Confederations Cup have clouded preparations for the FIFA World Cup...the hope is that similar scenes will not occur before Rio 2016 ©AFP/Getty Images
> 
> "The purpose is to ensure seamless cooperation between all stakeholders and to tell the Brazilian authorities the IOC is fully committed to the success of these Games," Bach said last month on the subject of Rio 2016.
> 
> "I want to make this statement in person to demonstrate that the new President is behind these Olympic Games.
> 
> "They have reported that there is good progress being made, that the Organising Committee is working well, and that on the other hand there is no time to lose.
> 
> "It needs all the efforts of all the stakeholders, not only the Organising Committee but also the different levels of Government.
> 
> "The IOC is ready to ensure this seamless cooperation between all the stakeholders."
> 
> Source


Now, when he left, not only the word "impressed" was used, but also NO GODDAMN' DELAY was addressed. Here's the article a few days after that:



> IOC President Bach impressed after first visit to Rio ahead of 2016 Games
> 
> Wednesday, 22 January 2014
> By Zjan Shirinian
> 
> Agberto Guimaraes, Nawal El Moutawakel, Thomas Bach, Carlos Nuzman and Bernard Rajzman toured some of the Rio 2016 venues ©Rio 2016/Alex FerroJanuary 22 - International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Thomas Bach has praised Rio de Janerio's efforts to use the 2016 Games as a catalyst for change during his first visit to the city since taking up his post.
> 
> After meeting Brazilian President Dilma Rousseff, he toured Games venues, met local leaders and spoke to those involved in making the Olympics and Paralympics happen.
> 
> After the visit he said: "The Rio 2016 venues will be a magnificent backdrop for the sporting exploits of the athletes in 2016.
> 
> "And I was also impressed to hear about how Rio 2016 is being used as a catalyst by the city and region to improve the quality of life for many local people, as they use the fixed deadline of the Games to deliver numerous infrastructure improvements that will serve the people for generations to come."
> 
> He was joined on the visit by IOC Coordination Commission Chairman Nawal El Moutawakel, IOC Mmember in Brazil Bernard Rajzman, and the President of Rio 2016 Carlos Nuzman.
> 
> His tour of venues included the Olympic Park, the Olympic Village, Copacabana, the João Havelange Olympic Stadium, Marina da Glória - which will host the sailing events - and the Rio 2016 golf course.
> 
> After his tour, President Bach met with Rio State Governor Sergio Cabral and Rio Mayor Eduardo Paes.
> 
> His visit ended with a meeting with Rio 2016's Board of Directors and Executives, and an address to the entire staff involved in the Games, followed by an informal question and answer session.
> 
> Source


So, Rob, no mention was made to delays. It was only said that "there was no time to waste". THAT'S ALL. Can you please care to explain us HOW EVERYTHING WENT STRAIGHT TO HELL IN 10 WEEKS???????????

Oh, and by the way, if you really think that this presidents of IFs "know better because they are into the subject", I would really like to ask you if make any critics at all (politics, football, movies, etc.) because, hey, the guys were there, right? Everyone knows better "just because they are there"? Is that how you think for your life? How you judge everything?


----------



## [email protected]

Tony E Architecture said:


> Rio is delayed. Brazil is delayed. Prime example, the Aquatics Centre. Test events will be next year and the Aquatics Centre is not even off the ground.


No, it's not. It's on schedule.

If you care to see the timetable (in Portuguese) made by the Brazilian Government here, the Aquatics Center was expected to start on the 2nd trimester of 2014. It did. Now, it says there that the conclusion is on the 1st trimester of 2016. So, how about giving us where you got the idea there would be test events on 2015?


----------



## [email protected]

karadura said:


> ^^
> 
> i am 14 and i am your fan :banana:


kay:

Could you do me a favor? Please erase the posts you did offending the others, ok? If we offend, that means we're wrong from the start.

Thanks, partner!

:cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

Engenhão stadium (athletics) is ready, was used on 2007 Pan Am Games and many football matches. Today, the roof is receiving complementary structural reinforcement. In a few months, it will be reopened for football matches and probably for 2016 will get a few uplifts here and there. Hmmm... No sign of IFs presidents here either :hmm:


----------



## RobH

You do realise that some venues being ready or ahead of schedule doesn't mean the IF Heads are wrong to be worried about others don't you? 

Thanks for the photos but I'm not going to let this drop.


----------



## [email protected]

ZeM said:


> Só plantar a grama e fazer os furinhos?
> 
> Por falar em obras, parece que tem uma intervenção do COI, né? Entre os problemas apontados está até esse campo de golfe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://www.estadao.com.br/noticias/...z-intervencao-nos-jogos-de-2016,1151895,0.htm


Translation (not my opinion):

*APPOINTED PROBLEMS BY SPORT MANAGERS TO THE IOC*

*Deodoro Olympic Park*
Area has tight cronogram and receives adjustments, says the municipality. It will host 8 sports and is having the first bidding terms for the arenas by this month

*Barra Olympic Park*
Going under strike by the workers. Velodrome and handball arena suffered delays on licitation, but municipality mantains the works are inside prediction.

*Marapendi's golf course*
Will be built in part of an ambiental preservation area. There was legal and popular challenge on court, but works are in due time.

*Engenhão*
Stadium is closed over one year. It has roof renovations delayed by 5 months. Will have an expansion on capacity by early 2016.

*Guanabara Bay*
The works of the treatment stations of the bay creeks are behind schedule. Rio promised the IOC that 80% would be unpolluted for the Games. The lack of action worries the sailors. The first test event for the Games will be there, in August.

*Rowing stadium*
It's by the Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon, that also suffers with pollution.

-------------------------------------------------------

My take? I'm yet to find out the reasons for the IFs to freaking out like that. But obviously them (AND ONLY THEM, OF COURSE) know EXACTLY what's right and wrong. Just because some people here said so. Wonder if London was that advanced back on early 2010...


----------



## [email protected]

I know for a fact you won't let it go. Maybe its some bias you could have trying to prove London was better than Rio or something like that.

Anyhow, much was said about the complaints of the IFs, but so far, you, Tony, Bach or anyone else has failed to show the real issues in detail. But that doesn't matter, does it? If they complained they OUGHT to be right, right? I mean -- HOW COULD THEY BE WRONG??? Even if logic does not apply here, that's just pure evil hatred from me. Ok then, pal. Please, do keep up the amazing participation.


----------



## RobH

[email protected] said:


> Translation (not my opinion):
> 
> APPOINTED PROBLEMS BY SPORT MANAGERS TO THE IOC
> 
> Deodoro Olympic Park
> Area has tight cronogram and receives adjustments, says the municipality. It will host 8 sports and is having the first bidding terms for the arenas by this month
> 
> Barra Olympic Park
> Going under strike by the workers. Velodrome and handball arena suffered delays on licitation, but municipality mantains the works are inside prediction.
> 
> Marapendi's golf course
> Will be built in part of an ambiental preservation area. There was legal and popular challenge on court, but works are in due time.
> 
> Engenhão
> Stadium is closed over one year. It has roof renovations delayed by 5 months. Will have an expansion on capacity by early 2016.
> 
> Guanabara Bay
> The works of the treatment stations of the bay creeks are behind schedule. Rio promised the IOC that 80% would be unpolluted for the Games. The lack of action worries the sailors. The first test event for the Games will be there, in August.
> 
> Rowing stadium
> It's by the Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon, that also suffers with pollution.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> .


That seems accurate. It seems Deodoro is the biggest concern if bids are only just going in for construction. If my sport was there I'd be nervous. London's venues were probably a few months ahead of Barra at this point (google images will show you). London had more or less everything ready 9 months before the Games. Rio will have some things ready long before that point but are cutting other things much finer. This post has confirmed things.


----------



## Cauê

*Maracana Stadium, venue for the ceremonies, at night - Ready two years before the Games* 


https://s.yimg.com/os/en_us/News/Re...0_GM1EA3S0M2C01_RTRMADP_3_BRAZIL-WORLDCUP.JPG


https://www.flickr.com/photos/diamundialdodiabetes/10878620753/sizes/h/in/photostream/​


----------



## RobH

[email protected] said:


> I did. I read. You're very annoying, because: a - you don't know the meaning of the very concept of "evidence". Maybe YOU didn't read the article. There says the presidents of the IFs are complaining. Mazel tov! Congratulations to everyone. But this is no evidence, even more so can the adjective "concrete" used here. I understand, therefore, you have no familiarity with Law. Only you and Rob keep calling it "evidence". b - you ignore pictures. You ignore the very image in front of you eyes. So, either this is stupidity, or trolling. Maybe both.
> 
> Probably I have to explain to you what "evidence" is. Evidence, in this case, would be a cronogram/timetable showing that something was supposed to have started, but didn't. OR that it should have being finished by now, but wasn't. So, if I say the golf course (for instance) is on schedule, and give you the link showing you when it was supposed to have started and when it's expected to be opened (which I have, as per the Brazilian Government itself, not Rio 2016), and images and progress match, it makes absolutely no sense to say "it's delayed". Even it the golf federation president say it is. That's nonsense.
> 
> Rob gets offended when I say the reasons behind that guy's complaint. So I won't repeat it. Come up yourselves with a political correct version of his motif.
> 
> It's simple as that. To ignore it is "concrete evidence" of the will to troll this topic.


The Rio 2016 masterplan, budget and schedule was only finalised very recently. This _despite_ the IOC wanting it signed off about two years ago by the Brazilian government and Rio 2016. Venues being on time according to the last-minute Rio 2016 masterplan _is_ good news, but any delay from that very tight schedule is cause for concern.

On this point, your own mayor said only a couple of weeks ago _"*Deodoro is delayed* due to several problems, but we can meet all the deadlines."_ Is your mayor a troll? Should he look at the pictures you're posting in this thread? Or does he know what others are saying about this venue cluster to be true?

What the mayor is effectively saying is Deodoro is delayed from the already very tight schedule that Rio has. Given this fact, you cannot be serious when questioning the concerns of certain IF Presidents whose sports are in this cluster.

Posting pictures of venues which are well ahead is NOT evidence against the fact that that others are not. I've already told you this.


----------



## [email protected]

RobH said:


> The Rio 2016 masterplan, budget and schedule was only finalised very recently. This _despite_ the IOC wanting it signed off about two years ago by the Brazilian government and Rio 2016. Venues being on time according to the last-minute Rio 2016 masterplan _is_ good news, but any delay from that very tight schedule is cause for concern.
> 
> On this point, your own mayor said only a couple of weeks ago _"Deodoro is delayed due to several problems, but we can meet all the deadlines."_ Is your mayor a troll? Should he look at the pictures you're posting in this thread? Or does he know what others are saying about this venue cluster to be true?
> 
> What the mayor is effectively saying is Deodoro is delayed from the already very tight schedule that Rio has. Given this fact, you cannot be serious when questioning the concerns of certain IF Presidents whose sports are in this cluster.
> 
> Posting pictures of venues which are well ahead is NOT evidence against the fact that that others are not. I've already told you this.


I never said THERE WAS NO DELAY AT ALL. I even posted that Brazilian article on the subject. That's not the point. The point is, you're saying the problem is Deodoro (no denial on that, only what it means, if we need to discuss "change of city" kind of despair), where only 8 sports are, against 18 presidents complaining... and I gave the example of the golf course (Barra cluster), one of those complaining without a single shread of evidence, but their own testimony.

Even if we consider only Deodoro chaps, there is absolutely no reason to understand that almost ANY of them have a good reason to be worried, given the small time of construction of temporary sites (a few months).

The only sport I'm worried right now is canoe slalom. That's the one I would concentrate my criticism.

EDIT: Just a small correction. He's not MY mayor, since I'm in São Paulo, not Rio.


----------



## RobH

And I said 18 Presidents were concerned about preparations in one way or another (that doesn't imply the problems were to do with construction in all cases).

I _didn't say _18 sports' venues were going to be delayed.

The ones quoted in the article from ATR a few pages back were from the Deodoro cluster and the canoe venue.

So we're basically agreed I think


----------



## PejatBR

This situation in unnaceptable, more than a half of the venues haven't been licitated. We see a country delivering delayed stadiums for the 2014 WC, 3 stadiums are not completed yet (all venues should been completed until december 2013). 
And what we see? Brazilians trying to say that everything is ok, that everything is the pressure of the foreign press. That behaviour, even here on the forum, explains the origin of this situation.

Shame on us.


----------



## PejatBR

Says who? A bunch of old corrupt Swiss men? 



A bunch of corrupt Swiss men wich Brazil AGREEDED with the terms in 2007. No one put a gun against brazilian politician before they decided to candidate for 2014. If you propose to organize a WC , you agree with FIFA terms, once you signed, you have a deal.


----------



## ticosk8

*Deodoro Cluster*

*According to this picture the works are on schedule*








_lancenet_










_Bruno Carvalho - archdaily_









_Bruno Carvalho - archdaily_









_Bruno Carvalho - archdaily_









_Bruno Carvalho - archdaily_









_Kaká Ramalho - archdaily_









_Kaká Ramalho - archdaily_









_Leonardo Finotti - archdaily_









_Leonardo Finotti - archdaily_









_Leonardo Finotti - archdaily_









_Kaká Ramalho - archdaily_









_Bruno Carvalho - archdaily_









_Bruno Carvalho - archdaily_









_Leonardo Finotti - archdaily_


Campeonato Sul-americano de Tiro Esportivo. por Bruno Carvalho., no Flickr


Campeonato Sul-americano de Tiro Esportivo. por Bruno Carvalho., no Flickr


CBTE por Mauricio Bazilio, no Flickr


CBTE - Tiro ao prato por Mauricio Bazilio, no Flickr​


----------



## [email protected]

PejatBR said:


> This situation in unnaceptable, more than a half of the venues haven't been licitated. We see a country delivering delayed stadiums for the 2014 WC, 3 stadiums are not completed yet (all venues should been completed until december 2013).
> And what we see? Brazilians trying to say that everything is ok, that everything is the pressure of the foreign press. That behaviour, even here on the forum, explains the origin of this situation.
> 
> Shame on us.


Blah, blah, blah... one more troll to the thread. Welcome and make yourself comfortable. I'm guessing you'll feel at home here... :lol:


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

I had no idea how nice those facilities in Deodoro already look like! 
It seems they don't need big works except for the canoeing venue...


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Construction Workers Vote to continue strikes in yet another blow for Rio 2016. Full story here - http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...inue-strikes-in-yet-another-blow-for-rio-2016 - Source: Inside the Games.


----------



## hugenholz

Tony E Architecture said:


> Construction Workers Vote to continue strikes in yet another blow for Rio 2016. Full story here - http://www.insidethegames.biz/olymp...inue-strikes-in-yet-another-blow-for-rio-2016 - Source: Inside the Games.


Boooh no hespect for Brasieeeeel


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ That's just not right.

Last night workers and the court got in agreement.. Works started again this tuesday morning.

Sure you can't read in portuguese, but details are listed in the Rio's main newspaper today

http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/apos-negociacao-operarios-dos-jogos-de-2016-encerram-greve-12197427


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> ^^ That's just not right.
> 
> Last night workers and the court got in agreement.. Works started again this tuesday morning.
> 
> Sure you can't read in portuguese, but details are listed in the Rio's main newspaper today
> 
> http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/apos-negociacao-operarios-dos-jogos-de-2016-encerram-greve-12197427


Here we go (Rolls Eyes).


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Tony E Architecture said:


> Here we go (Rolls Eyes).


What?
It's clear whats your intention here, but you should at least search for better sources.. otherwise you'll keep looking misinformed and outdated :cheers:


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Joao Pedro - Fortal said:


> What?
> It's clear whats your intention here, but you should at least search for better sources.. otherwise you'll keep looking misinformed and outdated :cheers:


Honestly, I don't want to see *any *Olympic Games fail. I want Rio 2016 to succeed believe it or not, but I find it quite annoying that you won't own up to these facts. Me and RobH are providing back up articles and you still argue it. I wish Rio was on track and I hope Rio 2016 is a success. Just own up to the facts. Stop denying concrete evidence, that's being provided by worldwide media.


----------



## RobH

Hopefully they'll do a better job of it. Our Orbit only really looks any good lit up at night.

Re: the Mayor's words, first [email protected] thanks for the translation, very interesting stuff and that must've taken you at bit of time. At the very least there seems to be a lack of communication between the IOC, IFs and Rio municipality. With a couple of very minor exceptions I don't remember there being such a gap between expectations of different stakeholders in previous Olympics. Why do the IFs overexpect (if they indeed do), why doesn't Rio's mayor know why the IOC is sending in a team to oversee certain aspects? Why does one hand not know what the other one is doing when really everyone should be pulling in the same direction?

If the Mayor's words are true then it's reassuring in terms of deadlines, but slightly worrying in terms of communcations between those involved. :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

RobH said:


> Hopefully they'll do a better job of it. Our Orbit only really looks any good lit up at night.


I kinda like that structure in London. It's weird, but exotic. It has a 'visceral beauty'... but the most interesting aspect of it, is that it gives the city a new modern twist. Kinda like what the Guggeheim does for Bilbao.



> Re: the Mayor's words, first [email protected] thanks for the translation, very interesting stuff and that must've taken you at bit of time. At the very least there seems to be a lack of communication between the IOC, IFs and Rio municipality. With a couple of very minor exceptions I don't remember there being such a gap between expectations of different stakeholders in previous Olympics. Why do the IFs overexpect (if they indeed do), why doesn't Rio's mayor know why the IOC is sending in a team to oversee certain aspects? Why does one hand not know what the other one is doing when really everyone should be pulling in the same direction?


Rob, you're right. I watched the whole almost-two-hours questioning, and I would say that in 99% of the questions, his answers not only were satisfying, but he was very confident about it (I'm good in non-verbal communication). The ONLY question he didn't managed quite well was exactly THIS ONE. About the 'overseers'. He wasn't so firm and assuring as we would hope, and the answer (albeit questioned twice by the journalist - the most incisive one of them), was evasive and his "I don't know" wouldn't convince his own mom.

BUT for us to understand the WHYs maybe would require a deep knowledge on the structure of decisions made by the IFs/IOC/BRA authorities.

The truth is that the Games got a never seen proportion in terms of audience and popularity, which in turn, mean $$$ for IFs. I don't know if you saw this, but almost all of the IFs required like a year or 2 ago for expansion of events. Basketball wanted the 3x3 on the program, Judo, the teams competition, and so on... So when the mayor said that Tennis wanted a 20k arena, I understood that, maybe more than ever, there is pression for growth of the Games in every possible way. So, it would seem fit for the IF go for an all-out war demanding for MORE, since Brazil is a growing economy (today richer than the UK), and with problems with democracy (more permissive state for certain negotiations). Examples of this would be Beijing and Sochi, the most expensive games ever. Both Russia, China AND Brazil are part of the BRICS, new rich countries with incipient democracy and not-so-solid institutions.

That would be my take after what he said.

Regarding the 'overseers', my answer would be that that would be a public reprimand or Rio. Just like when FIFA threatened to exclude venues (a few times) of the WC, although every person with more than 2 brain cells knew they were bluffing, only wanting to show how mad they were with delays.



> If the Mayor's words are true then it's reassuring in terms of deadlines, but slightly worrying in terms of communcations between those involved. :dunno:


True.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Small correction, Mossad: Brazil was ahead UK in 2011 only. After that, due currency devaluation and weak economic growth, Britain retook its position in 2012 and probably will hold it in the foreseeable future.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh, my eyes!!! My eyes!!!

What a callamity!!! Please call the Human Rights organizations from all over the world!!! Bring the UN Peace Corps!!! Urgently!!!

PEOPLE REMOVED FROM SLUMS SWIMMING IN POOLS AND LIVING IN HOUSES THAT ARE NOT ENDANGERED???? HOW COULD THIS BE??? CATASTROPHIC!!!!

:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:



RCostis said:


> EM FOCO: O Disputado Parque Carioca
> 
> Fotos: Custódio Coimbra / Agência O Globo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Com 900 unidades distribuídas em prédios de cinco andares com quatro apartamentos de 2 e 3 quartos por piso, o conjunto está sendo divulgado como a menina dos olhos da prefeitura do Rio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ele abriga ex-moradores da Vila Autódromo, em Jacarepaguá
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depois da rejeição inicial, os moradores se encantaram com o novo condomínio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A moradora Deuza Maria de Arruda em seu apartamento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Parque Carioca fica na Estrada dos Bandeirantes, a cerca de um quilômetro da Vila Autódromo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centenas de moradores precisaram sair de lá porque suas antigas casas estavam ou às margens do Rio Pavuninha, que será dragado, ou no traçado da duplicação das avenidas Salvador Allende e Abelardo Bueno


----------



## Olympic Lad

Those of you who are saying that Rio are on time with delivery should take a look at what the vice-president of the IOC has been saying...


From the BBC Sport website, but also seen on many other international news sites.


Preparations for the 2016 Rio Olympics are the "worst" ever seen, according to International Olympic Committee vice-president John Coates.

The Australian said the IOC has taken "unprecedented" action by placing experts in the local organising committee to ensure the Games go ahead.

"The situation is critical on the ground," he said.
Coates, who has been involved in the Olympics for nearly 40 years, has made six trips to Rio as part of the commission responsible for overseeing the preparations.

He added that one of the experts embedded in the local committee was a construction project manager.

"The IOC has adopted a more hands on role, it is unprecedented for the IOC but there is no plan B. We are going to Rio," Coates said.

"I think this is a worse situation than Athens (in 2004). It's the worst that I've experienced.

"We have become very concerned. They are not ready in many, many ways. We have to make it happen and that is the IOC approach. You can't walk away from this."


----------



## blacktrojan3921

Shit; looks like the thing I remembered was a concept :c.

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/solar-city-tower-2016-olympics.shtml


----------



## [email protected]

Olympic Lad said:


> Those of you who are saying that Rio are on time with delivery should take a look at what the vice-president of the IOC has been saying...
> 
> 
> From the BBC Sport website, but also seen on many other international news sites.
> 
> 
> Preparations for the 2016 Rio Olympics are the "worst" ever seen, according to International Olympic Committee vice-president John Coates.
> 
> The Australian said the IOC has taken "unprecedented" action by placing experts in the local organising committee to ensure the Games go ahead.
> 
> "The situation is critical on the ground," he said.
> Coates, who has been involved in the Olympics for nearly 40 years, has made six trips to Rio as part of the commission responsible for overseeing the preparations.
> 
> He added that one of the experts embedded in the local committee was a construction project manager.
> 
> "The IOC has adopted a more hands on role, it is unprecedented for the IOC but there is no plan B. We are going to Rio," Coates said.
> 
> "I think this is a worse situation than Athens (in 2004). It's the worst that I've experienced.
> 
> "We have become very concerned. They are not ready in many, many ways. We have to make it happen and that is the IOC approach. You can't walk away from this."


Yup. Situation is dire. Can't say exactly because the reason are always undisclosed to general public. The only thing the guy said was that the people from Rio 2016 couldn't answer some questions. So, I really can't say how is that "worst case scenario". Clearly they're making a huge effort to get their message through. Let's hope people on this side care to listen and make it happen.

Just curious though what the hell is really happening down there...

Another curiosity of mine is how come when there's good news this thread is almost abandoned. When there's bad news, is veeery popular... :lol: Maybe this is some kind of 'rendez-vous' for apocalypse prophets... :nuts:


----------



## london2015

Top Olympics Official Slams 2016 Rio Preparations


----------



## MarkLanegan

blacktrojan3921 said:


> Shit; looks like the thing I remembered was a concept :c.
> 
> http://www.hoax-slayer.com/solar-city-tower-2016-olympics.shtml


What The h*ll is that ? Another Perpetual Motion Machine device  ?


----------



## [email protected]

The Rio 2016 Organising Comitee released their answer to the critics:

Tempo de focar no trabalho e no engajamento

Anúncios recentes confirmam avanço na organização dos Jogos Olímpicos e Paralímpicos Rio 2016

Comitê reitera entrega dos Jogos no prazo e dentro do orçamento

Já passamos da hora em que discussões genéricas sobre o progresso da preparação possam contribuir com a evolução da jornada rumo aos Jogos. É tempo de focarmos mais no trabalho e no engajamento. Os anúncios recentes do orçamento para os projetos de infraestrutura e legado, além do lançamento da licitação para as obras do Parque Olímpico de Deodoro são iniciativas cruciais e inequívocos sinais de avanço. O trabalho em conjunto com as três esferas do governo, Federal, Estadual e Municipal, está funcionando. O suporte do Comitê Olímpico Internacional também.

Temos uma missão histórica: organizar os primeiros Jogos Olímpicos e Paralímpicos do Brasil e da América do Sul. Vamos cumpri-la. Em 2016 o Rio organizará Jogos excelentes que serão entregues absolutamente dentro do prazo e dos orçamentos já anunciados.

----------------------
In English:

_Time to focus on work and engagement

Recent announcements confirm advancement in the organization of the Olympic Games and Paralympic Games Rio 2016

The Committee reiterates delivery of the Games on time and within budget

We have already passed the time that general discussions about the progress of the preparation may contribute to the evolution of the journey to the Games. It's time we focus more on work and engagement . The recent announcements of the budget for infrastructure projects and legacy, and the launch of the tender for the works of Deodoro Olympic Park are crucial and definite signs of advancement initiatives . Working closely with the three levels of government, Federal ,State and Municipal, is working. The support of the International Olympic Committee as well.

We have a historic mission: to organize the first Olympic and Paralympic Games in Brazil and South America. We will fulfill it. In 2016 Rio will organize excellent Games which will be delivered absolutely on time and budgets already announced._


----------



## [email protected]

london2015 said:


> Top Olympics Official Slams 2016 Rio Preparations












WHAT??? Did he just say that it is a problem that Rio has to deal with SOCIAL ISSUES???? REALLY??? Well... I thought it was supposed to be about LEGACY, dumb ass!!! The city is doing a transformation with projects that were waiting for 50 years to happen, and now that everything is under its way, that is a freaking ISSUE??? You HAVE GOT to be kidding me...

His criticism is so misplaced I can't even understand what's going on here, anymore... "Dealing with 3 spheres of government?" Where? Deodoro was handed to the municipality already last year and it's tender just happened. What does he mean "it's not being built"? How much time does it take for a bloody hockey arena to be opened? Oh, I forgot, the IOC and the IFs do not care to answer key questions about it and do not address real issues on their commentaries. That must be classified, right? :nuts:

Welcome to South American, bigots! Things DO happen here. We build friggin' airplanes, satellites and a nuclear submarine. But NOOOOOOOOOOOOO... a regular sport field and some temporary stands are way too complicated for us. That's why everyone is so goddamn jumpy about it...


----------



## Carcará

:bash:
Rio de Janeiro in general is not too much delayed, but only in few works that are already underway to deliver as promised in 2016. Speaking which is worse than Athens? Atlanta? In the story? Oh, shit! He really knows the amount of work that Rio has been doing only comparable to Beijing? For the amount of work it is obvious that some things could delay but nothing so hopeless yet. 

Unfortunately the IOC turned political platform of economic and geopolitical interests in the last decades ... The former management Jacques Rogge was much better. Thomas Bach still has a long way to show efficiency, excellence, professionalism and less politics, less controversial, less cheap sensationalism. The IOC definitely can not be turned into a circus. His vice-president should lose their job as soon as possible. 

I personally only take seriously statements of Nawal el Moutawakel, Felli, Bubka, Commission of Athletes, and the President, nothing more ...


----------



## Carcará

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> Small correction, Mossad: Brazil was ahead UK in 2011 only. After that, due currency devaluation and weak economic growth, Britain retook its position in 2012 and probably will hold it in the foreseeable future.


UK grows very little and is valued too much, it's problematic too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Carcará said:


> UK grows very little and is valued too much, it's problematic too.


Nominal GDP here. That's what matters. It was a big deal when Brazil took over UK in nominal GDP back in 2011. Big news all over the world.


----------



## Carcará

What? :dunno:

About the 'likely delays', some say one thing and some another. I prefer to believe what I see and I follow directly the responsible for works and services linked to the 2016 Games than in the fifth category of media. I prefer to believe here in SSC which is much better than any vehicle for information ...

In the coming months we will have many photos of many advances in exactly two years for Games, besides the 'Wonder Port' current, 'Transcarioca' and 'Transoeste'. Just wait the World Cup because everyone here at SSC - majority - is posting things about an event that is almost ready for begin ..

It is a cowardly the press publish heavy criticism, scandalizing the 2016 Games in a moment World Cup, almost? Just wait a little longer to charge and disclose everything. The problem is not promotion, the press is free, and yes the distortion or misrepresentation of facts, even worse in a tone of blackmail ...

I do not waste my time more with people who like and just want to see the shit ...


----------



## carlos pujol

This was the main Olympic arena in Los Angeles. Had even coverage. Here the IOC requires that it support certain weight for stage lighting ...


----------



## archilover

i just see it from national news just now..is it that bad?omg..i hope rio can put more afford to delivered the games..


----------



## isaidso

Any city granted an Olympics is going to be scrutinized with a fine comb, Rio is no different. Rio isn't being treated any differently than any Olympic city that came before it. If things are delayed or not up to IOC standards, it gets reported. When things are on schedule and looking good, no criticism takes place.

Complaining about the criticism is rather pointless, imo.


----------



## Carcará

^^
The issue is not the critical. Every moment Brazil is taking some criticism be it good or bad. But the problem are the exaggerations, distortions, disrespect, ignorance like 'latest of story', 'kick in the ass, ***** and head', wtf? ... Never seen it in any of the past Olympic editions despite its problems too. .. 

And It because we are still in more than two years for the games, being that Rio has 25% of the facilities ready, another 25% are temporary and only will be built to six months of the Games, 25% currently being built with many parts already well advanced, including the Olympic Village, and 25% of which were delayed but has already been resolved and is ongoing ...

Transports follow large volume and speed with relative delays in some spots, but it's nothing so disturbing that it can not be done well ahead of time. So do not need all this drama although has that recognizing that need of biggest speed in works and actions, only ...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Carcará, as there's not many tangible things to be criticised, they are resorting to technical arguments such as: "they are South Americans".

We are the SSC. In several occasions, we were used as source by news outlets worldwide. We shouldn't pay attention to those bigoted articles as we've been updating about everything related to the games.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## AJ215

Yes just like the rest of world...



Knitemplar said:


> That's the problem... Rio/Brazil is getting big time int'l scrutiny and they're not used to that -- thus, very DEFENSIVE statements from many Brazilians not able to deal with an objective analysis, listen and learn, move on and get the work done. Sigh...


----------



## Tony E Architecture

I bet alot of you criticised Athens and people from Greece didn't complain/name call. Fact is, Rio is behind.


----------



## Ygor

^^
Yep, keep telling yourself that. kay:

Someone's opinion is not a fact, what is behind the schedule? Let's talk about numbers and deadlines, those are facts ... :|


----------



## SamratAshok232

*Plan B for XXXI Summer Olympiad (2016)*

The best plan B will be to move the XXXI Summer Olympiad (2016) to Incheon.
As Incheon is already hosting the 2014 Asian Games, it has almost 70% infrastructure available for the Olympic scale.
Even the AG 2014 village is a massive one with 13000 people.
Use some additional big size venues specifically 2 or 3 indoor venues of more than 10,000 capacity from Seoul close by to Incheon.
Incheon has more than 10,000 hotel rooms and adding Seoul metro close by it can easily be more than 15,000 for 4 star and above.


----------



## gabriel campos

SamratAshok232 said:


> The best plan B will be to move the XXXI Summer Olympiad (2016) to Incheon.
> As Incheon is already hosting the 2014 Asian Games, it has almost 70% infrastructure available for the Olympic scale.
> Even the AG 2014 village is a massive one with 13000 people.
> Use some additional big size venues specifically 2 or 3 indoor venues of more than 10,000 capacity from Seoul close by to Incheon.
> Incheon has more than 10,000 hotel rooms and adding Seoul metro close by it can easily be more than 15,000 for 4 star and above.


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Ygor said:


> ^^
> Yep, keep telling yourself that. kay:
> 
> Someone's opinion is not a fact, what is behind the schedule? Let's talk about numbers and deadlines, those are facts ... :|


It's not my opinion. It's a fact of the world. IOC members say it, I say it, many here say it and Worldwide media says it.


----------



## sharles38

No, it's not a fact, because the opinon is wrong


----------



## Tony E Architecture

sharles38 said:


> No, it's not a fact, because the opinon is wrong


So Millions of people are wrong. An *IOC *Member is worried. 17 Sports Federations are worried. Figures are everywhere. Images are everywhere.


----------



## sharles38

Millions? Lol 

Opinions are just opinions, they are not necessarily a fact. People say stupidity, even if it's an IOC member, and newspapers repeat it.


----------



## Tony E Architecture

sharles38 said:


> Millions? Lol
> 
> Opinions are just opinions, they are not necessarily a fact. People say stupidity, even if it's an IOC member, and newspapers repeat it.


So if an IOC Member or Newspaper says Rio is on track, they are talking stupidity aswell. Don't contradict yourself. Either they lie or don't. So next time there is praise, I will say, Sharles38 said Newspapers and IOC Members are liars and say stupid things.


----------



## Ygor

Tony E Architecture said:


> It's not my opinion. It's a fact of the world. IOC members say it, I say it, many here say it and Worldwide media says it.


I didint said that was your opinion, it's a IOC VP opinion, you are justing repeating it, the "World media" is justin repeating John Coates's unsubstantial and uninformed remark, *WHAT* is delayed? *WHY* it's the worst ever organization? A unsubstantial and uninformed remark, that's all ... et:


----------



## ticosk8

SamratAshok232 said:


> The best plan B will be to move the XXXI Summer Olympiad (2016) to Incheon.
> As Incheon is already hosting the 2014 Asian Games, it has almost 70% infrastructure available for the Olympic scale.
> Even the AG 2014 village is a massive one with 13000 people.
> Use some additional big size venues specifically 2 or 3 indoor venues of more than 10,000 capacity from Seoul close by to Incheon.
> Incheon has more than 10,000 hotel rooms and adding Seoul metro close by it can easily be more than 15,000 for 4 star and above.



:lol::nuts:


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Ygor said:


> I didint said that was your opinion, it's a IOC VP opinion, you are justing repeating it, the "World media" is justin repeating John Coates's unsubstantial and uninformed remark, *WHAT* is delayed? *WHY* it's the worst ever organization? A unsubstantial and uninformed remark, that's all ... et:


Well, when you have test events scheduled for later this year (August 2014 to be precise) and some of the Venues aren't even above street level, your going to ask me why?


----------



## Ygor

Tony E Architecture said:


> So if an IOC Member or Newspaper says Rio is on track, they are talking stupidity aswell. Don't contradict yourself. Either they lie or don't. So next time there is praise, I will say, Sharles38 said Newspapers and IOC Members are liars and say stupid things.


WHAT is delayed? WHY it's the 'worst ever'?
Answer those questions


----------



## Ygor

Tony E Architecture said:


> Well, when you have test events scheduled for later this year (August 2014 to be precise) and some of the Venues aren't even above street level, your going to ask me why?


The test events scheduled for August 2014 dont use any venues under construction. Check your 'facts' before post.


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Ygor said:


> WHAT is delayed? WHY it's the 'worst ever'?
> Answer those questions


You obviously don't watch the news. You obviously aren't on Social Media. You obviously have selective hearing. Deodoro is delayed. Barra is delayed. The whole of Deodoro is delayed. The *New *Aquatics Centre is delayed (Not Maria Lenk Aquatics Centre). The Velodrome is delayed. 3 and half months left until the first test events and alot of Venues aren't on street level.

Guanabara Bay is polluted and not up to International Standards. The Sailing Test Events are scheduled there in August 2014. *3 and a half months away.*


----------



## sharles38

Tony E Architecture said:


> So if an IOC Member or Newspaper says Rio is on track, they are talking stupidity aswell. Don't contradict yourself. Either they lie or don't. So next time there is praise, I will say, Sharles38 said Newspapers and IOC Members are liars and say stupid things.


If they say Rio is on track, it can be also wrong. Doesn't matter. It's just an opinion, not NECESSARILY a fact. 

He has just said this about what Felli had told him : "He has provided me with a positive update of progress and the support and positive response he is receiving from the organising committee. Time is of the essence but things are moving in the right direction,he said."

For me it's just an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Ygor

Tony E Architecture said:


> You obviously don't watch the news. You obviously aren't on Social Media. You obviously have selective hearing. Deodoro is delayed. Barra is delayed. The whole of Deodoro is delayed. The *New *Aquatics Centre is delayed (Not Maria Lenk Aquatics Centre). The Velodrome is delayed. 3 and half months left until the first test events and alot of Venues aren't on street level.


:lol:

Yep, i am the one who dosent watch the news! Nice one Champs! kay:
Barra is not delayed, Deodoro was delayed, but it's gonna be completed 6 mouths before the games.

The Velodrome and the Aquatics Centre are in barra, the is no test events shedule this year for these venues, and never was!

You have no idea what you're talking about ... hno:


----------



## Tony E Architecture

Ygor said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yep, i am the one who dosent watch the news! Nice one Champs! kay:
> Barra is not delayed, Deodoro was delayed, but it's gonna be completed 6 mouths before the games.
> 
> The Velodrome and the Aquatics Centre are in barra, the is no test events shedule this year for these venues, and never was!
> 
> You have no idea what you're talking about ... hno:



I'm not naive, so I'm seeing the truth mate. 6 Months before the Games! Test Events start at least a year before Rio 2016!


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*Olympic Golf :
*


----------



## Tony E Architecture

skyscraperbarra said:


> The stadium had a roof issue and reinforcement works was necessary, the timeline is to delivery on December of this year, the work continues, slowly but continues...


When will the Expansion start?


----------



## skyscraperbarra

They decided to use temporary seats so it will begin construction close to the games. 

After the delivery of the stadium back to the football club that rent it, Botafogo, they still have to change the entire running track. And on the outside there are still a lot to do, a complete remake of the urban design and an extension of the train station. 

Unfortunately there are no plans to do something on the facade of the stadium and the seats won´t be changed for retractable ones, we will still have the old type of seats (pretty uncomfortable to, real shame).


*"Beautiful" facade*:











Big picture: http://www.ebc.com.br/sites/default/files/engenhao2.jpg


*Seats:*











*Reinforcement of the roof:*


----------



## Tony E Architecture

So will they lay a Red Athletics Track?


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Is that near the Museum for Contemporary Art?


----------



## geaquinto

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ Is that near the Museum for Contemporary Art?


No. This museum is located in Niteroi.
The area featured in the video is near Rio Art Museum (MAR) and the under construction Museum of Tomorrow.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Tony E Architecture said:


> So will they lay a Red Athletics Track?


:dunno:


but probably...

___________________________


*UK firm reveals Rio 2016 trade pavilion proposal*

*23 May, 2014 | By Merlin Fulcher*











[First look +project data] London-based KREOD has revealed plans for a 1,200m² international trade pavilion for the Rio 2016 Olympics

The temporary curving structure will showcase new products and services on a floating platform in the Barra da Tijuca lagoon close to the main Olympic Park.

A series of international business events are also planned for the building which is expected to be a meeting place for Brazilian, British, European and Chinese entrepreneurs.

The project, designed with engineer Ramboll, will be twenty times larger than an earlier trade pavilion KREOD constructed from a series of interlocking hexagons on the Greenwich Peninsula during the London 2012 Olympics.

KREOD’s latest scheme comes amid widespread concerns Brazil’s £9.5 billion Games’ construction project is seriously behind schedule.

In April, AndArchitects vowed its Handball Arena arena on the main Olympic Park, where workers went on strike for two weeks, would still be delivered on time.



Project data

Architects: KREOD Architecture
Location: Barra da Tijuca region (next to the Olympic Park), Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Type Of Project: International Trade Pavilion
Structural Engineers: Ramboll UK
Project Architect: Chun Qing Li
Design Team: Chun Qing Li, Hafed Burgess
Client: Funding:KREOD
Tender date: Spring 2015
Start on site date: January 2016
Contract duration: 6 Months
Gross internal floor area:1200 sqm
Form of contract and/or procurement: Bespoke
Total cost: Confidential
M&e consultant: TBC
Quantity surveyor: TBC
Planning supervisor: Local Architects in Brazil (TBC)
Lighting consultant: TBC
Main contractor: TBC
Selected subcontractors and suppliers: Blue Stone Glass, Kebony Timber
Annual co2 emissions: N/A


----------



## FAAN

Olympic Park 

May 27




























https://www.facebook.com/CidadeOlimpica?ref=stream


----------



## Andreww

Olympic Training Centre





































http://www.factoryfifteen.com/47938/943306/projects/rio-2016-olympic-training-centre

by Lanito


----------



## Cauê

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ Is that near the Museum for Contemporary Art?





geaquinto said:


> No. This museum is located in Niteroi.
> The area featured in the video is near Rio Art Museum (MAR) and the under construction Museum of Tomorrow.


MAR

Museu de Arte do Rio - MAR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr

Museum of Tomorrow [under construction]

DSC_7082 por Saulo Cruz, no Flickr​


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^that's the museum I was thinking of, but I was remembering (wrongly) that it is a museum for contemporary art. Cheers.


----------



## fabbio_123

*Transcarioca Bus Rapid Transit that will link GIG/SBGL airport and Barra ready for opening this week. 
*

Some highlights:

Start - Alvorada Terminal
0:20 / 0.8km - Jacarepagua Airport is right next to Olympic Park and used for general aviation
From 1:30 / 5km it's possible to see the Olympic Park on the left
From 8:00 / 33km - access to GIG/SBGL airport.




gutoguinomo said:


> Postaram de novo!
> Repararam alguma mudança?


----------



## skyscraperbarra

HSBC Arena that will be used on the games hosted the National Brazilian Basketball final today:


----------



## Melb_aviator

fabbio_123 said:


> *Transcarioca Bus Rapid Transit that will link GIG/SBGL airport and Barra ready for opening this week.
> *
> 
> Some highlights:
> 
> Start - Alvorada Terminal
> 0:20 / 0.8km - Jacarepagua Airport is right next to Olympic Park and used for general aviation
> From 1:30 / 5km it's possible to see the Olympic Park on the left
> From 8:00 / 33km - access to GIG/SBGL airport.


Huge project really. Impressive.

How many street intersections are required to be passed though to get along that route? Was hard to tell how many were left, even after some of the bridges were added to some areas.


----------



## FAAN

Golf Course:



















https://www.facebook.com/empresaolimpica?fref=ts


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Melb_aviator said:


> Huge project really. Impressive.
> 
> How many street intersections are required to be passed though to get along that route? Was hard to tell how many were left, even after some of the bridges were added to some areas.




Even with the construction of *3 underpasses, 10 overpasses and 9 bridges*, there are still* 73 intersections* to get through. The buses will have a chip that communicates with the signal to let it know when it need to wait a bit more to let the buses pass or to open faster when a bus is waiting. 

There are *45 stations* on the *39 kilometers line*, but with the express service, that will only stop on one station in the middle of the line, to connect with subway line 2, the *buses are taking 70 minutes to make the whole trip*, on some parts with larger streets they can get speeds of 70 km/h, but in smaller areas the buses will only get to 40 Km/h. 

It was not intended to connect Barra to Airport initially but with the World Cup was decided to use the BRT line to connect the airport to the subway system and with Barra, that is the second largest touristic area in Rio.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

FAAN said:


> Golf Course:


----------



## skyscraperbarra

International Broadcast Center - IBC










source


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*Tennis test event for Rio 2016 delayed by four months*

*Sunday, 01 June 2014*


*The tennis test event for the Rio 2016 Olympic Games has been delayed by four months.*









*International Tennis Federation vice-president Juan Margets said the test event for tennis will now be held four months later than planned, in December 2015 ©Getty Images*


The International Tennis Federation (ITF) wanted it to be held in August 2015, but the organisation's vice-president Juan Margets said it will now be played in December of that year.

The courts, on the Olympic Park cluster at Barra da Tijuca, will include a 10,000-seat centre court, a 5,000-seat show court one, a 3,000-seat show court two and a further 250 seats for other courts.

"We wanted August, one year before the Rio Olympics, so we will have the same weather conditions," Margets told Bloomberg at the French Open in Roland Garros.

"That wasn't possible, and they came back to us with one or two months' delay.

"Then we were the ones to suggest December, because we have the US Open in September and also Davis Cup and Fed Cup after that."

He added that _organisers_ have started resurfacing work at the tennis venue.










*Tennis at Rio 2016 will take place on the main Olympic Park cluster at Barra da Tijuca, pictured in May 2013 LatinContentWO/Getty Images*


The test event will be an ITF event with $25,000 (£14,900/€18,300) of prize money.

Rio 2016 have insisted the revised date is not because of a delay in construction - something which has affected some Olympic venues.

A spokesman said: "Construction of the tennis centre is progressing as scheduled and there is no delay. 

"Rio 2016 test events will take place in three clusters with Barra Olympic Park-based sports focused in the second cluster, which will begin in November 2015."

In April, ITF President Francesco Ricci Bitti hit back at claims by Rio de Janeiro Mayor Eduardo Paes that the governing body had made unacceptable demands on the number of seats at the Olympic venue, calling them "inaccurate and unfair".

Organisers have been criticised for delays with construction, with International Golf Federation President Peter Dawson saying in March that it was unlikely the golf course for Rio 2016 would be able to hold a test event because it is behind schedule.

Rio 2016 is due to be held from August 5 to 21.

Contact the writer of this story at [email protected]


----------



## C.A.F.

skyscraperbarra said:


> extension of line 1 and new line 4 are the same project, they will merge as a single metro line, it is on time.
> 
> Line 3 haven´t start any work, won´t be ready for the Olympics and probably not for a long time.
> 
> You can follow line 4 works on this forum, in Portuguese but with pictures: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1160137&page=327
> 
> For an english forum about transport infrastructure in Brazil, with updates of Rio´s Line 4 and other transport projects (BRt lines, etc...), go here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1397572&page=55
> 
> Latest update of Line 4, they started to put rails:


thanks Skyscraperbarra for the info - I will take a look into the portuguese thread and in the english thread...


----------



## mopc

^^ Please note that* PAGE 1 of the BRAZIL URBAN TRANSPORT *thread contains an overview of all existing & planned transport infrastructure in every Brazilian city - so there you can find all updates on all projects and what already exists throughout the country.


----------



## FAAN

*Olympic Park*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source

*IBC*









Source​


----------



## SamratAshok232

FAAN said:


> *Olympic Park*​
> 
> 
> Source​
> 
> Source​
> 
> Source​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​
> 
> Source​
> 
> Source​
> 
> Source​
> 
> Source​
> *IBC*​
> 
> 
> Source​


Really happy to see the supersturcture coming up.
Hope they can be delivered ahead of the games per schedule which seems achievable considering these halls need mostly temporary infrastructure.

Some guys in every other page of this thread mention about Maria lenk, HSBC arena, Maracana, Havelange stadium are all ready and so Rio is well prepared. 
This is an overstretch as these venues together host 4 or 5 events (Athletics, Soccer, Diving/WaterPolo, Ceremonies, Gymnastics partial) only which would only add up to around 20% of venue requirements. 
The rest 20 odd events need fast venue construction.
All the best.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Don´t forget Riocentro that hosts a lot of sports...


----------



## Andre Goth

Remembering that the Guanabara Bay, with more than 380 sq.Km of surface, have the largest concentration of pollutants at the north part of the bay, as shown on the map below:


Source

The sailing events will take place at the entrance of the bay (south), near the ocean channel, marked by a red circle on the map; but even beaches in the north, located on the island of Paqueta, for example, are often considered suitable for swimming, as last bulletin issued by the environmental agency of the State of Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Cauê

*Amazing Rio's atmosphere*

*Recent images of Rio, made ​​during the World Cup
Rio is the heart of the World Cup - The city is absolutely safe and the party atmosphere is amazing*

*Copacabana and thousands of tourists from around the world
*


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Torcedores da Argentina na Praia de Copacabana por fotonewsbr, no Flickr


http://fotospublicas.s3.amazonaws.com/files/2014/06/919392-_tng9825.jpg


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


https://blogdogersonnogueira.files.wordpress.com/2014/06/slide_353966_3871208_free.jpg

*Inside and outside the Maracanã Stadium*


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Maracanã - Bélgica x Rússia - Foto: J.P. Engelbrecht por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


PREVIOS RIO Y AFUERAS DEL MARACANA por Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., no Flickr


Entorno: Equador x França por fimdejogo.com.br, no Flickr

*Guanabara Bay*


Morro do Pão de Açúcar e da Urca - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Morro da Urca e bondinhos - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr

*The "Praia Vermelha" (beach) with the statue of Christ the Redeemer and the SugarLoaf's cable car*


Praia Vermelha - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr

*Pictures made ​​during the World Cup Brazil 2014.*​


----------



## Cauê

*Imagine this amazing atmosphere in 2016...
COPACABANA CLUSTER*


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr


Copa do Mundo 2014 - Fifa Fan Fest - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil - Foto: Fernando Maia | Riotur por RIOTUR | ASCOM, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

Some nice (but not so recent) pictures:

*Olympic Village




























Olympic Golf Course



















Olympic Park



















Source*


----------



## FAAN

*IOC says Brazil’s successful World Cup will lead to successful 2016 Olympics*



> In April, International Olympic Committee Vice President John Coates called Brazil’s preparations for the 2016 Olympics “the worst I have experienced.” But now, with a mostly successful World Cup set to end Sunday, the IOC appears to have changed its tune.
> 
> In an interview with the Associated Press, IOC Executive Director Gilbert Felli — who was sent to Rio to troubleshoot the country’s Olympic planning two months ago — said Brazil’s World Cup experience has given him optimism that the country can pull off a successful Games.
> 
> [...]


Source: http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...ld-cup-will-lead-to-successful-2016-olympics/

*Successful World Cup has IOC optimistic about 2016 Rio Olympics*



> Back in the spring, Rio's Olympic preparations were in shambles, with International Olympic Committee members saying Brazil's readiness for the 2016 Games was the "worst" they had ever seen. Arenas and parks remain unbuilt, waterways remain polluted, and the IOC had to issue a denial of a rumor that the Olympics would be moved back to London. In short, everything was a mess.
> 
> Amazing what a successful World Cup performance can do.
> 
> With a relatively pain-free World Cup nearing its close, the IOC is expressing satisfaction with the progress of development for the Olympics two years hence. In an interview with the AP, IOC executive director Gilbert Felli said that the progress has improved considerably in the last two months.


Source: https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/photos/2016-rio-olympics-construction-slideshow/


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Classic "*I Told You So*" situation. All the screaming was only psychologically driven, influenced by grave delays in World Cup schedule. NOTHING, I repeat ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with 2016.

Where are the "witch hunters" now with their torches that were all over this thread???


----------



## RobH

The vice president of the IOC and federation heads were voicing concerns. These are people whose opinions count. If Rio is now on track that's great.


----------



## [email protected]

RobH said:


> The vice president of the IOC and federation heads were voicing concerns. These are people whose opinions count. If Rio is now on track that's great.


It's not about the WHO, but the WHAT. There were no basis AT ALL for those concerns. That's my point. To say "it's late" doesn't make it late. It's just an opinion, like mine or yours. We never saw a schedule saying how it was supposed to be looking. Since the opinion changed radically in a few weeks, that, for me, is clear evidence that the concern was WC-related, not real. What significant change could be done in like 5/6 weeks that would make a "criminally late" schedule get 'green' all of a sudden? Pure nonsense.


----------



## RobH

I don't know, but people in this thread aren't "witch hunters" for posting what such people said.


----------



## sharles38

[email protected] said:


> It's not about the WHO, but the WHAT. There were no basis AT ALL for those concerns. That's my point. To say "it's late" doesn't make it late. It's just an opinion, like mine or yours. We never saw a schedule saying how it was supposed to be looking. Since the opinion changed radically in a few weeks, that, for me, is clear evidence that the concern was WC-related, not real. What significant change could be done in like 5/6 weeks that would make a "criminally late" schedule get 'green' all of a sudden? Pure nonsense.


Yes, what significant happened in some weeks to change their opinions? Nothing

All the time I was right about their opinions, even not being a specialist, just paying attention to the facts and not being a troll.


----------



## [email protected]

RobH said:


> I don't know, but people in this thread aren't "witch hunters" for posting what such people said.


Maybe not, but I was being considered a troll for questioning this accusations.

What goes around, comes around.


----------



## Cauê

*Maracanã*


free image hosting


screen capture​


----------



## Andre Goth

Good news about Deodoro's cluster.


----------



## sharles38




----------



## sharles38




----------



## Andre Goth

Good news: seahorses are returning to Guanabara Bay, the species only live in clean waters, the animals do not resist water pollution...is a biomarker of the good conditions of water.


----------



## marcusflorida2

Cauê, just bear in mind that the rings are 12 m in height or as tall as a 4 floors building . So, it would not look as big as in some of the pictures you posted.


----------



## FAAN

New renders of Deodoro:



gabriel campos said:


>


----------



## RobH

They're keeping the smurf turf then!


----------



## [email protected]

RobH said:


> They're keeping the smurf turf then!


The reasonable one.


----------



## RobH

??


----------



## Norrin Radd

Why everything about this Olympics have to be so simple and sometimes even ugly? it's very sad to see so little ambition and beauty in all of these venues. Come on, it's Olympics, show some power, Rio!


----------



## RobH

^^ Most of the renders above have large areas of temporary seating covered with printed wraps to add a bit of aesthetic interest. That's all that's needed if the seating is only going to be used for a month. I'm not quite sure what you're expecting. :dunno:


----------



## Norrin Radd

I'm not talking about these renders, permanent facilities in Deodoro are equally uninspiring. Brazil doesn't want to show great architecture in these big events.


----------



## Lumbergo

for all the outcry there was over the world cup stadiums why would Rio spends $billions on temporary venues? 

they are following London's model and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## [email protected]

Norrin Radd said:


> I'm not talking about these renders, permanent facilities in Deodoro are equally uninspiring. Brazil doesn't want to show great architecture in these big events.


The objective isn't 'showing great architecture', but to put on comfortable places for people to watch the events, proper structures for the athletes to perform well and for TV to show to rest of the world the best way they can, good organization so everything runs smooth and take as much advantage as they can to leave a legacy to the city. The rest is just for countries with slave labor or abundant oil, where money is not an issue at all.

Instead of looking at renders, I suggest you look at the threads of the city of Rio to observe the all the changes it's going through. You'd be amazed.


----------



## Norrin Radd

[email protected] said:


> The objective isn't 'showing great architecture', but to put on comfortable places for people to watch the events, proper structures for the athletes to perform well and for TV to show to rest of the world the best way they can, good organization so everything runs smooth and take as much advantage as they can to leave a legacy to the city. The rest is just for countries with slave labor or abundant oil, where money is not an issue at all.
> 
> Instead of looking at renders, I suggest you look at the threads of the city of Rio to observe the all the changes it's going through. You'd be amazed.


Yes, I know. I don't think it will be "bad Olympic Games" because of this. I know there is much more things that makes the event happen and be remarkable and everything. It will be cool and well organized in the same way that World Cup was. Even my city, Fortaleza, is building a world class olympic center, largely influenced by Rio 2016. What I think about the architecture of venues has nothing to do with it.
Ambition and great architecture is more about creativity than spending billions. The integration of the temporary seats and London Aquatics Centre is an example.


----------



## Norrin Radd

^^ And I'm already amazed at Rio's transformation. Still talking about beauty (and knowing that it's not the only thing to care about), I lived there in 2011 and had to go through Perimetral almost everyday. I was so happy when this monster was taken down, it covered so many beautiful buildings. Don't think I'm just trolling.


----------



## [email protected]

I know that. Norrin Radd would never troll. :lol:


----------



## FAAN

*Olympic Village

July 28*









Source​


----------



## TEBC

Is it really a picture from Rio? Wasnt all delayed and London selected as plan B?


----------



## FAAN

*Aquece Rio

Today (August 2)*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Lord David

RobH said:


> ??


He might be referring to the ugly pink borders used in London 2012 for the Field Hockey pitch.


----------



## Cauê

More imagens with ideas for the Olympic rings in Rio...

*The Olympic Rings on the Guanabara Bay and on the sea*
*Near the Sugarloaf, Rio Downtown, Rio-Niterói Bridge, Copacabana, Ipanema and the fabulous Museum of Contemporary Art in Niterói*













*Place: Forte do Leme*



*Place: Morro Cara de Cão*

​


----------



## FAAN

*Aquece Rio

August 3 - Day 2*









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Cauê

*More ideas for the Olympic Rings and the Olympic Cauldron*


free upload pictures


photo sharing


upload an image


screenshot program


image upload no limit


post a picture​


----------



## skyscraperbarra

What about Barra Cluster?


----------



## RobH

Nice photoshop job Caue, though at a guess it looked like some of those rings would be nearly 100m tall! :lol:


----------



## TEBC

and the bashing of Brazil and Rio is back!! but no worries, like they did with the world cup, everything turned out just fine and everyone enjoyed!! those just stayed home crying....


----------



## fernando-mota

RobH said:


> English please


you know the google translator, so it's easy to just put the language you are, what you want to translate, but in awe of you that already participates a long time forum'll put in English the next. okay.


----------



## [email protected]

OMG... will this people keep ranting about pollution, like that's news to them? Where do they live that is so much more clean? The Moon? Mars? Enough is enough...


----------



## Norrin Radd

olympic rings at forte do leme  :master:

cauldron at corcovado uke: (the ideia, not the photoshop)


----------



## RobH

fernando-mota said:


> you know the google translator, so it's easy to just put the language you are, what you want to translate, but in awe of you that already participates a long time forum'll put in English the next. okay.


Thanks. In general on SSC in the international forums we post in English. Otherwise it gets very confusing for everyone very quickly.


----------



## Cauê

skyscraperbarra said:


> What about Barra Cluster?


The Olympic Park, I think...



RobH said:


> Nice photoshop job Caue, though at a guess it looked like some of those rings would be nearly 100m tall! :lol:


Haha... I have no sense of scale. It's just an idea.



Norrin Radd said:


> olympic rings at forte do leme  :master:
> 
> cauldron at corcovado uke: (the ideia, not the photoshop)


The photoshop is bad too, I know. I'm not professional... And I do not believe that the ideas will be used by Rio. The Rings will take place in a watercraft on the sea and the Cauldron should be in Maracanã, I think...


----------



## Cauê

TEBC said:


> and the bashing of Brazil and Rio is back!! but no worries, like they did with the world cup, everything turned out just fine and everyone enjoyed!! those just stayed home crying....


You're right. People try to criticize things without understanding them whatsoever. For a discussion about the reality of the [polluted] Guanabara Bay, we need to understand all the facts.

Brazil could change the location of the competitions to Guanabara Bay for a paradise beach resort town near Rio (Búzios, Arraial do Cabo or Angra dos Reis). But, and the legacy for Rio and Brazil? We're talking about one of the largest bays in the world (bigger than the Sydney Harbour, for example).

The question is about *legacy.*

To understand about legacy and the reality of the Guanabara Bay:

*Pollution Vs Nature*










*General views, with Rio Downtown and the Rio-Niterói Bridge (it's one of the 10 largest bridges on Earth)*



















This bay is really very extensive.​


----------



## aoliveira100

hugodiekonig said:


> Hello Brazil!! :wave: glad to see this thread to see some updates. I'm as excited as you are in this incoming Olympic games. Right now, my green and yellow shirt is ready to cheer with you.


 Welcome Friend!!! Brazilians really like germans.


----------



## Cauê

*Guanabara Bay - AqueceRio Test Event Highlights*


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## gabriel campos

*IBC and Olympic halls *



Ygor Rodrigues said:


> Fotos novas na pagina da Empresa Municipal Olímpica


----------



## love-qatar

very nice

looking forward to be there


----------



## GoSpurs

great updates!


----------



## FAAN




----------



## love-qatar

Thanks FAAN, i just wish that it was translated to english 

Go Rio


----------



## TEBC

love-qatar said:


> Thanks FAAN, i just wish that it was translated to english
> 
> Go Rio


they subtitle all the videos in the english version of the site.


----------



## love-qatar

TEBC said:


> they subtitle all the videos in the english version of the site.


tnx


----------



## gabriel campos

*Olympic Tennis Center *


----------



## FAAN

From August 27:

*Rio 2016 Committee opens registration process for Olympic and Paralympic Volunteer Programme*



> Registrations are now open for the Rio 2016 Olympic Games Volunteer Programme. A total of 70,000 people, Brazilians and foreigners alike, will carry out more than 500 different functions, with 45,000 volunteers involved in the Olympic Games and 25,000 in the Paralympic Games.
> 
> [...]


http://www.rio2016.com/en/news/news...-for-olympic-and-paralympic-volunteer-program


----------



## gabriel campos

*Olympic Tennis Center*


----------



## gabriel campos

*Olympic Village*



morioli said:


> *Vila dos Atletas*
> 
> 20140818_CO_VOL_obras_vila_atletas_MT by morioli1, on Flickr
> 
> 20140818_CO_VOL_obras_vila_atletas_MT by morioli1, on Flickr
> 
> 20140818_CO_VOL_obras_vila_atletas_MT by morioli1, on Flickr
> 
> 20140818_CO_VOL_obras_vila_atletas_MT by morioli1, on Flickr
> 
> 20140818_CO_VOL_obras_vila_atletas_MT by morioli1, on Flickr
> 
> 20140818_CO_VOL_obras_vila_atletas_MT by morioli1, on Flickr
> 
> 20140818_CO_VOL_obras_vila_atletas_MT by morioli1, on Flickr
> 
> 20140818_CO_VOL_obras_vila_atletas_MT by morioli1, on Flickr


----------



## london2015

^ wow looking good.


----------



## Cauê

Very good


----------



## Andre Goth

How will be the Olympic Village:






And the park of the Village:


----------



## FAAN

New aerial pictures of the Olympic Park:



Ítalo Barbosa said:


> http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimp...tram-evolucao-na-obra-do-parque-olimpico.html


----------



## FAAN

*Landscaping works started at the Olympic Park*



Ygor Rodrigues said:


> Iniciaram o trabalho de paisagismo do Parque Olimpico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pequena noticia falando sobre o paisagismo.
> 
> http://www.rio.rj.gov.br/web/eom/exibeconteudo?id=4948946


----------



## sharles38




----------



## Norrin Radd

what is this large rectangular building? aquatics, IBC?


----------



## FAAN

If you mean this one, it's the IBC.


----------



## FAAN

*Rio showing dynamism, World Cup a confidence boost*



> BY KAROLOS GROHMANN
> 
> BERLIN Tue Sep 9, 2014 5:16am EDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERLIN, Sept 9 (Reuters) - Rio de Janeiro's 2016 Olympic preparations are in full swing with organisers having rediscovered their dynamism after years of delays and the soccer World Cup boosting their confidence, IOC President Thomas Bach said Tuesday.
> 
> [...]


http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/09/us-olympics-bach-idUSKBN0H40QD20140909


----------



## Cauê

The landscaping works at the Olympic Park looks beautiful


----------



## gabriel campos

*Olympic Park*



J. Carlos said:


>


----------



## FAAN

*Olympic Halls*

Today









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## sharles38




----------



## sharles38

F.Sacramento said:


> Andamento das obras do IBC: paredes internas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


,,


----------



## Cauê

Very good.


----------



## sharles38




----------



## FAAN

*Olympic Park*









Source









Source









Source​


----------



## Jim856796

That small geodesic dome-like structure that was part of the old Cidade do Rock, which is next to the Olympic Athletes Village, I wonder if that is being kept for the 2016 Olympics as well or dismantled before the Olympics.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

dismantled...


----------



## gabriel campos

http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimpiadas/noticia/2014/10/arquibancadas-ja-tomam-forma-em-tres-arenas-do-parque-olimpico.htmlhttp://globoesporte.globo.com/olimpiadas/noticia/2014/10/arquibancadas-ja-tomam-forma-em-tres-arenas-do-parque-olimpico.html


----------



## gabriel campos

*Olympic Park*



Loucura said:


> http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimp...limpico-mostram-cobertura-em-duas-arenas.html


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## muckie

Knitemplar said:


> Why is Brazil spending all this money for a super-rich organization? Why couldn't the ask the IOC to pay for their party? Brazil got suckered into this thing again!!


Its much more than an World Cup... You have municipal, government and federal money envolved... Half of it is private sector... Above all IOC is spending billions on the games... Its not a simple thing with a single venue...

But half of all the amount will be legacy - like transportation, urban reburbishment, etc.


----------



## sharles38

slalom


----------



## Bye bye world

great updates guys! :cheers:


----------



## Norrin Radd

Rio 2016 mascots are coming! In a few hours... :rock:

:banana: :cucumber: :banana2:


----------



## Norrin Radd

*Meet the Rio 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games mascots and help choose their names*

_Inspired by Brazil’s fauna and flora, the magical creatures will be named by a public vote – open from now until 14 December_

















​

The wait is over! The Rio 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games mascots have been unveiled! Inspired by Brazil’s fauna and flora, the duo feature various pop culture influences, along with elements of animation and computer game characters.

“The Rio 2016 mascots represent the diversity of our culture, of our people,” said Beth Lula, the Rio 2016 brand director. “They represent our joy, our way of being. Both of them are magical creatures with super powers and relate naturally with the young audience, who we want to engage with our event so much.”
The origin of the Rio 2016 mascots blends fiction and reality. According to the story, on 2 October 2009, when Rio de Janeiro was elected to host the Games, the great explosion of joy amongst Brazilians was felt by nature and from this energy the mascots were born.

*The Olympic mascot represents all of the different animals in Brazil. He combines the agility of cats, the sway of monkeys and the grace of birds.* He can stretch his arms and legs as much as he wants. *The Paralympic mascot is a fusion of plants found in Brazilian forests. He is energised by photosynthesis and can pull any object from his head of leaves.* He is always growing and overcoming obstacles.

“The mascots are one of the most important symbols of the Games because they create an emotional link with the public, especially children, and are genuine ambassadors for the event,” added Lula.

Rio 2016 wants the public to help name the mascots. The poll is already open and you can vote for your choice from a shortlist of three pairs of names: one for the Olympic mascot, the other for the Paralympic mascot, respectively. *The choices are Oba and Eba, Tiba Tuque and Esquindim, and Vinicius and Tom*. You can find out more about these names, and vote for your choice, at www.rio2016.com/mascots. The winning names will be announced on 14 December.

The mascots were created by Birdo Produções, a São Paulo-based design and animation company that has won numerous international awards. Led by founders Luciana Eguti and Paulo Muppet, Birdo is considered one of the most creative animation studios in the world.

Birdo were selected from a national tender process that involved advertising, design, illustration and animation companies. Rio 2016 invited directors from Anima Mundi – the leading animation festival in the Americas – to be consultants during the tender process.


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## Bandeirante1

a giraffemonkey, i don´t like it


----------



## Norrin Radd

it's a feline-monkey-bird hybrid with magical elasticity powers. :weirdo:


----------



## Raphael_SBBR

I think the mascots are cute!


----------



## sharles38

gabriel campos said:


>





gabriel campos said:


>


..


----------



## geaquinto

They should be named Biscoito and Bolacha. :lol:


----------



## Norrin Radd

I'm already in love with these mascots. It's amazing how the visual identity of Rio 2016 is in extreme sync. You can see the same strokes and curves of the typography in the features of the mascots, the same color palette obviously, and so on. And how, while they look pretty easy to the eye and quite simple, they're also in sync with the looks of the famous cartoons of today, such as Adventure Time, and the work of people like Luke Pearson. And every Brazilian knows that "Tom and Vinicius" will win, so they are already perfect.

Hope the staff explore deeply these "superpowers", make cool stories, cool videos with them.


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

Mascot plushies


----------



## gabriel campos

*Tennis & Handball*



Loucura said:


> http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimp...-handebol-olimpico-tem-ares-de-caldeirao.html



*Aquatics*



Loucura said:


> http://blogs.lancenet.com.br/rio2016/2014/11/27/centro-aquatico-sai-do-chao/


----------



## gabriel campos

*Olympic Park*


















































































http://www.rio2016.com/noticias/fotos/obras-no-parque-olimpico-da-barra-novembro2014


----------



## MadeInRio

There are mostly Brazilians commenting on this forum :/


----------



## hseugut

J'adore (mais um francezinho )


----------



## hseugut

hseugut said:


> J'adore (mais um francezinho )


 Adoro Brasil. Rio est incroyable :cheers:


----------



## cesare.caldi

edit


----------



## Chimbanha

The Green Tina Turner mascot is much more interesting than the other.


----------



## Adriel Ambrózio

*Vinicius and Tom are the names of the mascots!*




Adriel Ambrózio said:


>


----------



## JorgeGt

Anyone has official renders of the venues?


----------



## CollegeBoy

The tree is named...Tom?


----------



## geaquinto

They're named after Tom Jobim and Vinicius de Moraes, the most popular and successful duo of bossa nova.


----------



## RobH

And their dates of birth are the day Rio won the bid (I think, iirc)


----------



## GunnerJacket

Pokémon, I choose you!



Adriel Ambrózio said:


> Mascot plushies


----------



## PaulRubens

ok skip the crap and back to basics


----------



## FAAN

*Olympic Park*



cupview said:


> Fonte: Cidade Olímpica


----------



## juan.83

Nice location of the Olympic park.
Thanks for the updates mate!


----------



## [email protected]

CollegeBoy said:


> The tree is named...Tom?


Tree? You mean the artichoke? :lol:


----------



## sharles38

Jdolci said:


> Essas fotos do G1 ficaram muito boas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vila dos Atletas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte
> 
> Só hoje que vi que tinha isso lá..


..


----------



## [email protected]

These 3 model buildings of the Athletes Village are ready, right?


----------



## Marcelo Mota

Esse região em torno da Abelardo Bueno será o fervo!


----------



## DR.SHREJMAN

they are late!! they won't finish in time LIKE WC2014


----------



## fidalgo

*routes for road cycling at olympics of Rio de Janeiro 2016*


Road Race will have 256,4 kms starting at Flamengo Park, and will go by the ocean to Pontal area, where they meet a circuit which they have to make 4 times.
Grumari circuit have 2 climbs, (Grumari - 1,2km at 7% and Grota Funda - 2,1km at 4,5%), and 2kms of cobblestones.
Cyclist then return to Rio, but first, they'll face 3 laps at Canoas/Vista Chinesa circuit, with a climbing of 8,5kms at 5,7%.
The aproach to the finish line at Flamengo Park will be made alongside the famous beaches of Copacabana and Ipanema. 
Womans race, instead of 4 and 3 laps, in these circuits, will make only one lap, in a total distance of 130,3kms.




















Individual Time Trial will be at Grumari circuit. Men will make 2 laps, women, one.


----------



## gardens

The Olympic village looks excellent. Looking forward to completion.


----------



## oritaorighta

Shown after IOC President Thomas Bach's interview with Bob Costas before the Super Bowl


----------



## Jim856796

According to this article titled "Global Parties: Galactic Hangovers: Brazil's Mega Event Dystopia", it is said that the Maria Lenk aquatics facility "does not meet Olympic requirements". Should that aquatics facility have been covered with a roof for the 2016 Olympics or are you okay with it being open air? The last Summer Olympics that had some aquatics events left in the open air was 2004 in Athens.


----------



## [email protected]

Jim856796 said:


> According to this article titled "Global Parties: Galactic Hangovers: Brazil's Mega Event Dystopia", it is said that the Maria Lenk aquatics facility "does not meet Olympic requirements". Should that aquatics facility have been covered with a roof for the 2016 Olympics or are you okay with it being open air? The last Summer Olympics that had some aquatics events left in the open air was 2004 in Athens.


What a nasty piece of work you brought, pal. This article is wrong in so many ways, I wouldn't even know where to begin.

Regarding your question, why should it be a problem? For over a century aquatic events where in the open air, now it has become inadmissible?


----------



## hack404

[email protected] said:


> What a nasty piece of work you brought, pal. This article is wrong in so many ways, I wouldn't even know where to begin.
> 
> Regarding your question, why should it be a problem? For over a century aquatic events where in the open air, now it has become inadmissible?


FINA for a while had a rule that all Olympic events had to be held indoors but this has now changed.


----------



## gabriel campos

_Olympic Park_



campineiro1 said:


> As Arenas Cariocas estão bem avançadas mesmo :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Velódromo - pelo menos a pista está pronta :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte


----------



## alexandru.mircea

> This is where the Olympic Open Water swimming will be held in Rio next year












https://twitter.com/RykNeethling/status/562575985909170176/photo/1

Will this be cleaned? Is it possible?


----------



## hack404

alexandru.mircea said:


> https://twitter.com/RykNeethling/status/562575985909170176/photo/1
> 
> Will this be cleaned? Is it possible?


That's MAC Niterói in the background, so that would be Guanabara Bay - the sailing venue. The open water swimming is at Copacabana Beach which is a little cleaner.


----------



## RobH

Inside the venues under construction - from BBC's Nick Hope

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.910925372259980.1073741829.312717725414084&type=1


----------



## muckie

alexandru.mircea said:


> https://twitter.com/RykNeethling/status/562575985909170176/photo/1
> 
> Will this be cleaned? Is it possible?


Guanabara bay won't be 100% clean by the GT. However, this picture represents an atypical situation - maybe after a severe thunderstorm!

Rio's state government is estimating that by 2016, at least 80% of the efluents in the bay wont be polluted. But clean the bay is still a dream come true... Billions have been spent since the 90s to clean the bay, meanwhile billions have been robbed in the most corrupt state of the most corrupt country in the world. 

My parent's used to say that untl late 70s the bay was Caribean blue :_(


----------



## muckie

Continuing the off-topic comment reggarding corruption, I can say this matter have improveded significantly in Rio ... it is still a problem throughout the country, but Rio planners have made quite an impressive work in the last years. 

On the other hand, scandals throughout Brazil are making 2015 a difficult year... I'm sure the government will do its best, but the ideal is not an option anymore. Lula's party literally drained and robbed our oil company, wich was Rio's powerhouse. So will be tough to finish what was promissed now... and that includes the bay... Known to be one of the most beautiful scenarios in the world.


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## campineiro1

*Manaus enters race to host Rio 2016 Olympic Games football matches*































Source


----------



## TEBC

muckie said:


> Guanabara bay won't be 100% clean by the GT. However, this picture represents an atypical situation - maybe after a severe thunderstorm! Rio's state government is estimating that by 2016, at least 80% of the efluents in the bay wont be polluted. But clean the bay is still a dream come true... Billions have been spent since the 90s to clean the bay, meanwhile billions have been robbed in the most corrupt state of the most corrupt country in the world. My parent's used to say that untl late 70s the bay was Caribean blue :_(


Offtopic but there are some states in Brazil in wordt situarion when we talk about corruption. For me Maranhão is number one


----------



## TEBC

campineiro1 said:


> Manaus enters race to host Rio 2016 Olympic Games football matches Source


 well deserved!


----------



## RobH

And...it's back out again....

_*FIFA says Manaus not 'suitable' option for 2016 Rio Games *

FIFA doesn't like the choice of Manaus as a football host city for the 2016 Olympics, saying it prefers games be played at cities closer to games center Rio de Janeiro.

Football's governing body said Friday it does ''not consider Manaus as a suitable first option for a hosting venue.''_
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/fifa-says-manaus-not-suitable-option-2016-rio-150207943--spt.html


----------



## [email protected]

What? They wait for it to be chosen and then veto? How lame is that?


----------



## RobH

If FIFA told organisers before Rio 2016's public announcement they didn't want Manaus, then it shouldn't be surprising that FIFA would make their objection public too.

If FIFA didn't tell organisers then they should've done.

My hunch is this is a private disagreement that has turned public with Rio's 2016's announcement. Maybe by making it public Rio organisers are hoping FIFA will be pressured into accepting it. But that's only my own speculation; could be wildly wrong.


----------



## [email protected]

FIFA and IOC never got along with each other. The whole world knew they were inspecting and considering Manaus. Now that it has been confirmed FIFA says no. So much for communication.


----------



## hack404

IOC are just bitter that they can't be as openly corrupt as FIFA any more.


----------



## Norrin Radd

Manaus winning the indication and Porto Alegre, Curitiba and even Fortaleza out: joke. But choosing through strong political lobby and shady granted privileges is so Brazilian, I don't know why I was surprised.


----------



## TEBC

Norrin Radd said:


> Manaus winning the indication and Porto Alegre, Curitiba and even Fortaleza out: joke. But choosing through strong political lobby and shady granted privileges is so Brazilian, I don't know why I was surprised.


Why it is a joke? manaus did a great job im the WC! Nothing to own to any other city. The only thing is that is far but they have a white elephant stadium and that is the main reason why it should be picked instead of those cities that you said. And Manaus is much more internationaly famous than those.


----------



## Norrin Radd

TEBC said:


> Why it is a joke? manaus did a great job im the WC! Nothing to own to any other city. The only thing is that is far but they have a white elephant stadium and that is the main reason why it should be picked instead of those cities that you said. And Manaus is much more internationaly famous than those.


Well, I think that those things, especially the white elephant part, are the exact reasons to not choose Manaus. The city was already rejected by FIFA before the indication and being rejected again was humiliating, makes clear the fact that the choice was made by dirty political lobby, and this is what makes me think about the "joke" thing.

The best choices would have been Curitiba and especially Porto Alegre, closest cities with much better infrastructure. Even Fortaleza, which is similar to Manaus in terms of development and national relevance, would have been better choice, being closer to Europe and owning one of the greatest olympic training centers in the country.

And the Amazon Forest is internationally famous, not Manaus. The symbolic meaning of this don't bring that much to the table, I think.


----------



## TEBC

Norrin Radd said:


> Well, I think that those things, especially the white elephant part, are the exact reasons to not choose Manaus. The city was already rejected by FIFA before the indication and being rejected again was humiliating, makes clear the fact that the choice was made by dirty political lobby, and this is what makes me think about the "joke" thing. The best choices would have been Curitiba and especially Porto Alegre, closest cities with much better infrastructure. Even Fortaleza, which is similar to Manaus in terms of development and national relevance, would have been better choice, being closer to Europe and owning one of the greatest olympic training centers in the country. And the Amazon Forest is internationally famous, not Manaus. [/b]The symbolic meaning of this don't bring that much to the table, I think.


* 

Yes it does*


----------



## Norrin Radd

TEBC said:


> Yes it does


If you want to be part of a nation eternally known by this forest and stereotypes of the same level, then yes, makes sense. If you want this kind of choices being made by charity (white elephant thing), then yes too.

But talking about symbolic value, I would be much happier if FIFA decide to choose the city of one of the biggest football/soccer rivalries in the world (Grêmio x Internacional) instead.


----------



## RobH

I doubt a regional football venue in the Olympics will even be noticed by the majority of viewers. This is a debate for FIFA and ROCOG to have, but it's not going to materially or symbolically affect Rio's Games a huge amount. How many visitors or TV viewers noticed London swapped Villa Park for the City of Coventry Stadium? Whether Manaus is used or not will be barely a footnote in the success of these Games.

The football matches that will be noticed will be the ones at the Maracana, at the business end of the Olympic football tournament. Brazil will be hoping to get their revenge for what happened at Wembley against Mexico no doubt!


----------



## TEBC

Norrin Radd said:


> If you want to be part of a nation eternally known by this forest and stereotypes of the same level, then yes, makes sense. If you want this kind of choices being made by charity (white elephant thing), then yes too. But talking about symbolic value, I would be much happier if FIFA decide to choose the city of one of the biggest football/soccer rivalries in the world (Grêmio x Internacional) instead.


And one of the most boring capitals in the country.


----------



## campineiro1

RobH said:


> I doubt a regional football venue in the Olympics will even be noticed by the majority of viewers. This is a debate for FIFA and ROCOG to have, but it's not going to materially or symbolically affect Rio's Games a huge amount. How many visitors or TV viewers noticed London swapped Villa Park for the City of Coventry Stadium? Whether Manaus is used or not will be barely a footnote in the success of these Games.
> 
> The football matches that will be noticed will be the ones at the Maracana, at the business end of the Olympic football tournament. Brazil will be hoping to get their revenge for what happened at Wembley against Mexico no doubt!


I want see Brazil vs Germany in the final! 
Revenge is a dish best served cold

We need win at home at least once! 
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Norrin Radd

RobH said:


> I doubt a regional football venue in the Olympics will even be noticed by the majority of viewers. This is a debate for FIFA and ROCOG to have, but it's not going to materially or symbolically affect Rio's Games a huge amount. How many visitors or TV viewers noticed London swapped Villa Park for the City of Coventry Stadium? Whether Manaus is used or not will be barely a footnote in the success of these Games.
> 
> The football matches that will be noticed will be the ones at the Maracana, at the business end of the Olympic football tournament. Brazil will be hoping to get their revenge for what happened at Wembley against Mexico no doubt!


Sure thing. But people here are kind of tired of dirty politics and corruption. And even these little ones are pain in the ass.


----------



## Norrin Radd

double post.


----------



## RobH

Norrin Radd said:


> Sure thing. But people here are kind of tired of dirty politics and corruption. And even these little ones are pain in the ass.


Why corruption? Surely this is just the normal kind of debate all hosts have when working out their venue plans?


----------



## Norrin Radd

RobH said:


> Why corruption? Surely this is just the normal kind of debate all hosts have when working out their venue plans?


The city of Manaus was chosen in shady political lobby arrangements and FIFA rejected the city before and after the indication, there are several reports in brazilian newspapers. As you said, it's not that much to the Olympics, but annoying anyway.


----------



## TEBC

Norrin Radd said:


> The city of Manaus was chosen in shady political lobby arrangements and FIFA rejected the city before and after the indication, there are several reports in brazilian newspapers. As you said, it's not that much to the Olympics, but annoying anyway.


Can you prove it?


----------



## campineiro1




----------



## Ariano

me gusta brazil


----------



## WFlnsider

*In 3D - the venues inside the Olympic Park are revealed:*

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153134388789216


----------



## Norrin Radd

TEBC said:


> Can you prove it?


Google it.


----------



## campineiro1

Happy birthday RIO!


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## Harkonnen

interestinglyenough said:


> Better hurry up. Brazil seems to be moving slowly.


I agree. There is still too much to do, and so little time left. I'm concerned about the pollution in the aquatic venues too.


----------



## campineiro1

Comments here:
30% "... the venues are late..."
30% "...the pollution..."
30% "...the poverty..."
10% "... the venues are late...the pollution...the poverty..."


----------



## rafa_rop

^^but, unfortunately, all of this is true! Everything is gonna be ready in time like in the world cup though. However, too many details will be done in a hurry and if we had scheduled it better, it could be performed in a better way. Sorry for my awfull english:shifty:


----------



## Bandeirante1

campineiro1 said:


> Comments here:
> 30% "... the venues are late..."
> 30% "...the pollution..."
> 30% "...the poverty..."
> 10% "... the venues are late...the pollution...the poverty..."



we are used to it though


----------



## [email protected]

rafa_rop said:


> ^^but, unfortunately, all of this is true! Everything is gonna be ready in time like in the world cup though. However, too many details will be done in a hurry and if we had scheduled it better, it could be performed in a better way. Sorry for my awfull english:shifty:


Not true. Not true at all...


----------



## isaidso

*Folks:* The Brazil FIFA thread was closed twice so I'm attempting to nip this in a bud here before a Brazil thread spirals out of control a 3rd time. This is a western forum where freedom of speech is not only tolerated but encouraged. Observations (good or bad) regarding venues, pollution, management, displacement of the poor, corruption, infrastructure is part and parcel *of every* Olympics, World Cup, etc. We don't have to agree with what is being said, nor should we expect to all be in agreement. 

This needs to be a forum where differing opinions are welcome. It's part of the democratic process. That said, be respectful of others and refrain from insulting other SSC members. This is also a Rio 2016 stadium and arena thread so try to stay on topic. I'll be watching this thread and posts that breach SSC protocol will be deleted. This is NOT up for discussion.


----------



## campineiro1

Bolt in action!
Mano a Mano event, April, 19.


----------



## B.R.C

The works is late, we all know it.
We don´t need to be an expert to realize this.
Brazilians don´t like the truth.


----------



## [email protected]

^^
No wonder you got banned.


----------



## isaidso

Things are coming together and we're all pulling for Brazil to have a wonderful Olympics as first time hosts. I love the outdoor swimming complex. For a Canuck it's something we just don't see too much here. What tune up events are planned for Rio this summer?


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

I also love the outdoor swimming centre. Is it going to be possible to get shots of the divers with part of the city in the background? Something like the iconic shots from Barcelona. Brazil must try and make as much of Rio's magnificent natural environment as possible.


----------



## [email protected]

isaidso said:


> Things are coming together and we're all pulling for Brazil to have a wonderful Olympics as first time hosts. I love the outdoor swimming complex. For a Canuck it's something we just don't see too much here. What tune up events are planned for Rio this summer?





OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> I also love the outdoor swimming centre. Is it going to be possible to get shots of the divers with part of the city in the background? Something like the iconic shots from Barcelona. Brazil must try and make as much of Rio's magnificent natural environment as possible.


You guys mean this one?










It's very nice. Built for the Pan Am Games of 2007.

There was a proposed venue for diving that had that vision of taking advantage of the scenery, but it wasn't approved by FINA for some reason.










I'll look up the events Rio is planning for this summer and post them here as soon as I find them, ok?


----------



## isaidso

[email protected] said:


> You guys mean this one?


Yes the one with the roof. Does it have views of the mountains? Even if it doesn't it looks great.



[email protected] said:


> I'll look up the events Rio is planning for this summer and post them here as soon as I find them, ok?


Thanks. The tune up events are usually the first time we get to see the venues up and running. It also gives organizers the opportunity to iron out any bugs beforehand.


----------



## DimitriB

The pool has all the requirements for FINA. Let that be clear.

For the diving competition Rio 2016 wanted something more prestigious. "Diving in Copacabana beach" - like in Barcelona : from the angle of the camera : the divers dived in the city".

The only reason that can be used why the competition for swimming is not in the Maria Lenk stadium is because FINA wants the WC and olympics for swimming in an Indoor Swimming pool. Waterpolo - Diving and Synchronized swimming can be in an open air pool.


----------



## campineiro1




----------



## sharles38




----------



## [email protected]

Are we there yet?


----------



## Francisco carioca

*Image Future Arena in door.*

FUTURE ARENA IN DOOR.

http://globotv.globo.com/rede-globo...scolas-publicas-depois-das-olimpiadas/4147396


----------



## jose amorim

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:afinal e o MARCO OLIMPICO O QUE VAI SER e onde???


----------



## [email protected]

jose amorim said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:afinal e o MARCO OLIMPICO O QUE VAI SER e onde???


Sorry, pal, the language here is English.


----------



## Bandeirante1

[email protected] said:


> ^^
> Great Washington Post! Placed Rio more than a thousand km away from its place in Brazil map.


:lol: you can see how _very credible _information they are writing


----------



## RobH

Is the rest of the article wrong? Because it's hardly the only source writing about this and I know the BOA are worried about this and are keeping in contact with Rio organisers to see what progress is being made in the bay.


----------



## [email protected]

RobH said:


> Is the rest of the article wrong? Because it's hardly the only source writing about this and I know the BOA are worried about this and are keeping in contact with Rio organisers to see what progress is being made in the bay.


Somehow, these people are always creating a fuss about Rio. Even though I'm from São Paulo (both cities have a particular rivalry) I find disgusting this kind of persecution.

The polluted area of the bay is far from the side the competitions are going to take place. Aside from that, what has do the fact that Botafogo beach and others "not proper" for swimming? The event is not even close to there.

It is not the purest place on Earth, it's not the Caribean, but it's quite safe, specially because we have a lot of competitions of this kind in the bay and we never had any kind of issue.

Worst case scenario? Take it to the "Lakes Region" (north part of Rio state), with Búzios, Cabo Frio and so on. Only 200km away. I would say they didn't already moved it there because the whole Olympics would lose with scathering around of the events. The closer, the better.

Like you guys use to say: "All's well that ends well", right? So, let it be. :cheers:


----------



## Bandeirante1

[email protected] said:


> Somehow, these people are always creating a fuss about Rio. Even though I'm from São Paulo (both cities have a particular rivalry) I find disgusting this kind of persecution.
> 
> The polluted area of the bay is far from the side the competitions are going to take place. Aside from that, what has do the fact that Botafogo beach and others "not proper" for swimming? The event is not even close to there.
> 
> It is not the purest place on Earth, it's not the Caribean, but it's quite safe, specially because we have a lot of competitions of this kind in the bay and we never had any kind of issue.
> 
> Worst case scenario? Take it to the "Lakes Region" (north part of Rio state), with Búzios, Cabo Frio and so on. Only 200km away. I would say they didn't already moved it there because the whole Olympics would lose with scathering around of the events. The closer, the better.
> 
> Like you guys use to say: "All's well that ends well", right? So, let it be. :cheers:



Or they can host it at open seas. The city has over 30 km or beaches that are outside the bay, they can easily host the event there. I mean, they were hosting the World Surf league there yesterday with no problems at all.


----------



## George_D

i think Rio must hurry, they are worst than us in athens 2004


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

^^ based on what?


----------



## muckie

And called Corcovado Mt. as Sugarloaf Mt.


----------



## campineiro1




----------



## Rennan005

I spent yesterday near the olympic park, is getting amazing.


----------



## mopc

You mean you *passed by* the Olympic Park.


----------



## Sniper

Or "I spent yesterday *at* the Olympic Park".... right?


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## gabriel campos

[email protected]ê said:


> Fotos maio/2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> Deodoro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016/ME/Maio de 2015
> 
> Mais Fotos:http://www.brasil2016.gov.br/pt-br/galeria-de-fotos/regiao-de-deodoro-imagens-aereas-maio-de-2015


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## gu_souza10

Alguem poderia me passar othread das olimpiadas em portugues por favor


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

I wouldn't get overly concerned about what the international press say before the Olympics. Remember that good news is not news at all. It is what is said during and after that is important. I'm sure all the facilities will be usable. No doubt the opening ceremony will create a great first impression.

Really no need to get upset by people getting Corcovado confused with Pao de Acucar. Rio is lucky to have the amazing natural features that it does. I don't think any other city can match the setting. For anyone going I would recommend Pao de Acucar as it is a much better tourist experience.


----------



## fidalgo

gu_souza10 said:


> Alguem poderia me passar othread das olimpiadas em portugues por favor


procure na pagina anterior


----------



## Harkonnen

I don't know, guys. I'd like to be more optimistic, but the news are depressing.



> Construction Halted at Rio 2016 Venues
> 
> About 70 percent of an estimated 12,000 heavy construction workers here took part in the strike on Monday, according to SITRAICP union with the workers demanding a pay rise of 8.5 percent, about 1.4 percent above what their employers have offered.
> 
> http://sports.ndtv.com/athletics/news/242366-construction-halted-at-rio-2016-venues
> 
> 2016 Rio Olympic Venue Construction Workers Go On Strike
> 
> Preparations for the 2016 Rio de Janeiro Olympic Games were dealt another blow this week, as workers at the Games’ primary venues’ construction companies have gone on strike.
> 
> http://swimswam.com/2016-rio-olympic-venue-construction-workers-go-on-strike/


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Harkonnen said:


> I don't know, guys. I'd like to be more optimistic, but the news are depressing.


Why is it depressing? Brazil has a very tough labour legislation and strikes are legal down here.


----------



## ticosk8

Join date: April 2015 - very interesting!

I think I've already seen something like that here before!


----------



## RobH

Again guys, is what he posted incorrect? :dunno:

Strikes on Olympic construction sites is relevent to this topic, and isn't a good thing, regardless of his join date. Let's hope a solution can be reached soon.

RE: the photos, I do like the look of the Tennis Centre. I think that'll be a real cauldon of noise with steep stands all the way around.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

RobH said:


> Again guys, is what he posted incorrect? :dunno:
> 
> Strikes on Olympic construction sites is relevent to this topic, and isn't a good thing, regardless of his join date. Let's hope a solution can be reached soon.


I said nothing about the article, but about his Schadenfreude kind of comment. Anyway, I decided to google it in Portuguese and it's not even a strike, but a one-day paralisation organised by their union to ask for raises and other benefits.

Olympics might be somehow important, but Brazilian labour legislation is way way more. Life will continue regularly: people work, people demand benefits, etc.


----------



## RobH

From bairrosfelipe on Gamesbids. First set of rings!



> *Olympic Rings in Madureira Park*
> 
> The first Olympic rings will be inaugurated tonight at the Rio. The rings were donated by the United Kingdom and were used in the London Olympics in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source.​


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## [email protected]

George_D said:


> i think Rio must hurry, they are worst than us in athens 2004


THAT is almost impossible.


----------



## sharles38

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I said nothing about the article, but about *his Schadenfreude kind of comment.*


I could fell too.


----------



## JimB

[email protected] said:


> "Several venues"??? Wow... I never took Europeans for such a dramatic vein...
> 
> Oh, and should we mentions that those "several venues" without even tendered contracts were left this way because they are much simpler than the others and take way less time to build, like the rugby temporary arena?
> 
> *Will the Brits be bitching all the way through the Olympics so they can prove theirs were so much better? Nooo... they wouldn't be that childish, right?*


Boring.

No need for that kind of attitude. I think you'll find that, as a rule, Brits on this board have been nothing but hugely supportive of the Rio Olympics. You should also remember that Rio has hired many of the people who made the London Olympics an outstanding success. We're on your side.

Ignore the British newspapers. They are ALWAYS hypercritical about everything. They were EXACTLY the same, or WORSE, in the lead up to the London Olympics. So it's got nothing to with bitching about Rio or trying to prove that London was better. Wind your neck in, fella.


----------



## RobH

From Britain to Brazil: Just realised, these Olympic rings in Madureira Park were the ones that were originally built in Newcastle for the London 2012 Games.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-19440572
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1502218&page=5


----------



## claudianat88

amazing stadium. excellent


----------



## Newcastle Historian

RobH said:


> From Britain to Brazil: Just realised, these Olympic rings in Madureira Park were the ones that were originally displayed on the Tyne Bridge in Newcastle, for the London 2012 Games.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-19440572
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1502218&page=5



Yes, it is GREAT to see the 2012 Newcastle Olympic Rings (see below photos from the "Newcastle Olympics Thread") now in use in RIO.

Photos and Link . . .



clash01 said:


> Hi Thought i would throw some pics in I took tonight, going to go back down next week. All pic taken by me and are from my flickr page...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kenfitzpatrick
> 
> Cheers Ken.



*Newcastle - The 2012 Olympics in Newcastle and the North East 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1502218*

.


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## Jim856796

*Rio 2016 Water Polo Venue Scrapped After Government Refuses to Fund It*

The Julio Delmare Aquatic Park, located east of the Maro Filho Stadium, had been earmarked to host first-place matches. The Rio de Janeiro State Government claimed that it couldn't justify spending the US$20 million (£12.8 million/€17.9 million) needed to bring that venue up to Olympic standard. It is claimed that a refurbishment to serve the local community should have cost half that amount. A third-party consortium which also funded the Maracana's reconstruction also refused to back the project. A replacement venue could be at the Olympic Park or Deodoro.

http://www.insidethegames.biz/articles/1027458/rio-2016-water-polo-venue-scrapped-after-government-refuse-to-fund-it


----------



## skyscraperbarra

That is actually a blessing in disguised, Julio Delamare Aquatic Park should be demolished.


----------



## Godscrasher

Newcastle Historian said:


> Yes, it is GREAT to see the 2012 Newcastle Olympic Rings (see below photos from the "Newcastle Olympics Thread") now in use in RIO.
> 
> Photos and Link . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Newcastle - The 2012 Olympics in Newcastle and the North East
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1502218*
> 
> .


Great pictures NH and sure a lasting legacy from Newcastle to Rio.


----------



## sharles38

Olimpic Park:



[email protected]ê said:


> http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimpiadas/fotos/2015/05/fotos-imagens-internas-e-aereas-das-obras-do-parque-olimpico-em-maio-de-2015.html


----------



## campineiro1




----------



## RobH

Media centre looks virtually identical to London's! You can tell many of the same people worked on these two parks.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*Globo*



Loucura said:


> http://www.cidadeolimpica.com.br/galeria/um-legado-das-olimpiadas-para-os-cariocas/


----------



## sharles38

Loucura said:


> http://www.cidadeolimpica.com.br/galeria/um-legado-das-olimpiadas-para-os-cariocas/


..


----------



## hack404

JimB said:


> Boring.
> 
> No need for that kind of attitude. I think you'll find that, as a rule, Brits on this board have been nothing but hugely supportive of the Rio Olympics. You should also remember that Rio has hired many of the people who made the London Olympics an outstanding success. We're on your side.
> 
> Ignore the British newspapers. They are ALWAYS hypercritical about everything. They were EXACTLY the same, or WORSE, in the lead up to the London Olympics. So it's got nothing to with bitching about Rio or trying to prove that London was better. Wind your neck in, fella.


Even if stuff doesn't finish in time, people will make do. This has been the case for most Olympics and major sporting events for ever.


----------



## skyscraperbarra

cupview said:


>


...


----------



## DimitriB

About the olympic swimming pool : are those (support)post in the corners going to stay or are the just there for the construction?


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## campineiro1

Revitalization - surrounding Olympic Stadium


















































































src


----------



## alexandru.mircea

double post


----------



## alexandru.mircea

campineiro1 said:


> src


Will the stadium receive no facelift to the exteriour for the Olympics? I must say that some angles are not very kind to its aesthetics.

Even a polish of the concrete and some paint over it would do a good job.


----------



## [email protected]

alexandru.mircea said:


> Will the stadium receive no facelift to the exteriour for the Olympics? I must say that some angles are not very kind to its aesthetics.
> 
> Even a polish of the concrete and some paint over it would do a good job.


Let's just say that's not exactly our forte... hno:


----------



## gabriel campos

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...nd-under-construction-in-news-photo/474877212




























Bloomberg/Getty Images


----------



## hack404

alexandru.mircea said:


> Will the stadium receive no facelift to the exteriour for the Olympics? I must say that some angles are not very kind to its aesthetics.
> 
> Even a polish of the concrete and some paint over it would do a good job.


You probably haven't seen the before photos.


----------



## gabriel campos

Hall 3










http://sportv.globo.com/site/blogs/especial-blog/blog-do-coach/post/primeira-arena-com-cadeiras-no-parque-olimpico-da-barra.html


----------



## campineiro1

*Olympic village​*


----------



## Jim856796

A museum dedicated to Brazil's Olympic history will be developed on the Ilha de Pambeba, beside the Rio 2016 site, in Barra da Tijuca, following an agreement signed last week, according to InsidetheGames.biz.

A rehabilitation hospital is also located on the Ilha da Pambeba.


----------



## muckie

alexandru.mircea said:


> Will the stadium receive no facelift to the exteriour for the Olympics? I must say that some angles are not very kind to its aesthetics.
> 
> Even a polish of the concrete and some paint over it would do a good job.


The concrete will be covered by the "Look of the Games" banners - mainly green.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice that the small artificial lagoons of the Village kinda reminds the 2012 London logo. lol


----------



## GTR66

Are they going to take down the telephone wires or what ever wires are going through the village and bury them?


----------



## skyscraperbarra

^^
Yes, those are temporary


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## [email protected]

Will this be the "drones Olympics"?


----------



## campineiro1

Deodoro Venues - Update























































src


----------



## jose amorim

BOULEVARD OLIMPICO http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/rio-2016/revitalizada-zona-portuaria-do-rio-sera-point-olimpico-de-quem-nao-conseguir-ingresso-16432267


----------



## bairrosfelipe

canuck orca said:


> hno:


Again I will say my opinion on the case of Guanabara Bay.
The Guanabara Bay is a large oceanic complex of freshwater. Its area is *3X larger than the city of Paris*. We found around the bay about *12 major cities* and more than *30 rivers*.

It is very easy for any media go to the any of 12 cities or 30 of these rivers, where much is not in the city of Rio de Janeiro, and publish photos of horrible waste of the bay. The fact is that the venue of sailing in 2016 is the* Flamengo Beach *and the *Marina da Gloria,* which are after the Rio-Niteroi bridge .

So far I have not seen pictures like that, showing garbage and sewage in the REAL VENUES of Sailling, like the Marina da Gloria and the Flamengo beach.

Yes, the Guanabara bay is very polluted, but the media is making a much bigger drama than reality. We have had the test event in 2014, and even other sailing events like the Pan Am in 2007, and nothing bad happened. Because it happens now, when we have 50% of treated sewage (in 2007 was less than 20%). Things are better now and the media treats it as if it was all hell.


----------



## gabriel campos

*Olympic Park*



rockman said:


> http://www.gazetadopovo.com.br/espo...que-olimpico-do-rio-6kho97p4narr4ggq9610n8a5m


----------



## TOCC

are there any renders of the new Deodora Stadium for the Rugby Sevens?


----------



## gabriel campos

TOCC said:


> are there any renders of the new Deodora Stadium for the Rugby Sevens?


----------



## bairrosfelipe

gabriel campos said:


>


Bem que o comite poderia postar umas renders mais atualizadas, assim como fez com o parque olimpico.


----------



## Jim856796

*Massive Security Operation Being Prepared for Rio 2016*

As many as 60,000 security personnel could be deployed during next year's Summer Olympics and Paralympics in Rio de Janeiro. That would be an increase from the 40,000 force present throughout the London Olympics and Paralympics in 2012. The amount comes following major concerns over security during the Games, articularly the risk of muggings and low-level attacks on athletes and spectators. It may consist of a combination of military troops, police, firemen, and private security forces.

For comparison's sake, a force of 75,000 was seen at the Athens Olympics/Paralympics in 2004, which took place amid fears of terrorism just three years after the devastating 9/11 attacks.

Source: InsidetheGames.biz


----------



## gabriel campos

To make everyone curious: here is a little piece of the #Rio2016#OlympicTorch #Rio2016Torch










https://instagram.com/p/4hv46lldDC/?taken-by=rio2016


----------



## netinhogga

Fotos: Renato Sette Camara / Prefeitura do Rio


----------



## gabriel campos

Torch


----------



## oritaorighta

Torch revealed!



















edit oops little too late B)


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## Arquitetando




----------



## RobH

Beautiful, clean, elegant design which reflects everything else we've seen so far from Rio. Nice job.

I really want to see it in real life before I decide if it's good or great though because:

1. I hope the coloured areas are clear enough in real life and it doesn't just look like a curvy white stick with some small details from a distance. I hope they "shine" somehow, especially for the evening legs of the relay.

2. I'm not won over on the whole opening up thing. It seems a little bit of a gimmick to me right now, but willing to be proven wrong once we see it in action.

Overall, a fine job though.


----------



## swifty78

I like it too 

Now I can't wait to see the medal designs.


----------



## ticosk8

RobH said:


> Beautiful, clean, elegant design which reflects everything else we've seen so far from Rio. Nice job.
> 
> I really want to see it in real life before I decide if it's good or great though because:
> 
> 1. I hope the coloured areas are clear enough in real life and it doesn't just look like a curvy white stick with some small details from a distance. I hope they "shine" somehow, especially for the evening legs of the relay.
> 
> 2. I'm not won over on the whole opening up thing. It seems a little bit of a gimmick to me right now, but willing to be proven wrong once we see it in action.
> 
> Overall, a fine job though.





gabriel campos said:


>


...


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## Russian Builder

So amazing! One of two most beautiful torches ever - with Sydney 2000.


----------



## PEiloveyou

I love it. Congrats Rio. Congrats Brazil.


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## campineiro1

src


----------



## FAAN

*Golf Course*



bairrosfelipe said:


> Imagens do Campo de Golfe​


----------



## lawrencered

Those pictures look fantastic


----------



## Bandeirante1

lawrencered said:


> Those pictures look fantastic


wrong thread... edit


----------



## netinhogga




----------



## FAAN

*Aquatics Center*



bairrosfelipe said:


>


----------



## sharles38

bairrosfelipe said:


> *PARQUE OLÍMPICO - JULHO DE 2015
> *​


..


----------



## FAAN

*Tennis Center*



bairrosfelipe said:


>


----------



## sharles38

..


----------



## FAAN

*Olympic Village*



bairrosfelipe said:


>


----------



## prp002

Construction looks way behind schedule.

The Olympic Stadium should have already opened.


----------



## sharles38

And what is the schedule? I bet you don't know!

No, they're not behind schedule and the Olimpic Stadium is not on those photos, it's not in the Olimpic Park.


----------



## prp002

sharles38 said:


> And what is the schedule? I bet you don't know!
> 
> No, they're not behind schedule and the Olimpic Stadium is not on those photos, it's not in the Olimpic Park.


Face facts it is way behind. All of Sydneys venues were ready a year before the games.


----------



## sharles38

prp002 said:


> Face facts it is way behind. All of Sydneys venues were ready a year before the games.


One year before the games was the Sidney schedule not Rio one. Doesn't matter if Rio will be ready one year or 4 months before, the important is if it will be ready.

As I supposed, you don't know the schedule. You can't say Rio is behind the schedule if you don't know it.


----------



## RobH

sharles38 said:


> One year before the games was the Sidney schedule not Rio one. Doesn't matter if Rio will be ready one year or 4 months before, the important is if it will be ready.


The only venue on the Park that looks worrying purely from looking at the photos is the velodrome. It looks significantly behind everything else in the Park.

Everything else looks like it'll be ready for the test event schedule (which is, of course, the actual deadline)...

http://www.aquecerio.com/aquecerio/en/competition


----------



## sharles38

gabriel campos said:


> Athens *4 months* before the games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio *1 year and 4 months* before the games


..


----------



## RobH

Yes, Athens just about pulled it off. It was an almighty rush though. Rio seems to have sped up in its preparations since this time last year when there were rumblings from within the IOC about things being behind. I'd be surprised if we have an Athens-style rush now with Rio.


----------



## hugodiekonig

hoping Rio could still finish all venues months ahead of the Games


----------



## Pedrop.rio

prp002 said:


> Face facts it is way behind. All of Sydneys venues were ready a year before the games.


Actually, finishing everything way too soon might be a very bad idea, as you'd have to spend thousands of dollars on maintenance during all this period prior to the games. And you can't even start monetizing on the venue, as IOC would forbid this.

In fact, some construction works on the Olympic Park are actually being eased off, as the pace was way too fast and would imply in non-scheduled maintenance costs.

This kind of stuff is important when you're trying to come up with a sustainable event in the middle of a world economic crisis.


----------



## Bandeirante1

prp002 said:


> Face facts it is way behind. All of Sydneys venues were ready a *year before the games*.


Most of te works are on schedule and some of it is actually ahead ( like the volleybal arena, the olympic stadium ,maracanã and the golf course.....) + there is is 387 days until the start of the games so that´s more than a year to go.


----------



## netinhogga

Cidade Olímpica


----------



## netinhogga

Cidade Olímpica


----------



## sharles38

*Já começaram a fixar os suportes pro telhado. *












































..


----------



## prp002

Pedrop.rio said:


> Actually, finishing everything way too soon might be a very bad idea, as you'd have to spend thousands of dollars on maintenance during all this period prior to the games. And you can't even start monetizing on the venue, as IOC would forbid this.
> 
> In fact, some construction works on the Olympic Park are actually being eased off, as the pace was way too fast and would imply in non-scheduled maintenance costs.
> 
> This kind of stuff is important when you're trying to come up with a sustainable event in the middle of a world economic crisis.



All the venues could have been in use and tested for problrms and defects before the 2 weeks of the games. Like in Sydney where weekly football matches were held at the Olympic Stadium for a year before and the veledrome was a welcome addition for local cyclists.

I guess Rio was lying when it said the sports facilities were a great addition to the city. You dont seem to want them.

And where is the world economic crisis? Is the US or Australia in crisis


----------



## Wey

Oh I'm sorry, are you an engineer? Planner? Work at the IOC?

Then shut the hell up, cause you ain't got a ******* clue what's happening, only wishful thinking. The work schedule was designed and agreed upon by the IOC 7 years ago, and is being followed flawlessly so far; if they had a problem with it, 1 year before the games wouldn't be the time to manifest, yet they don't.

So please, go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Andre Goth

*OLYMPIC VILLAGE*

*Today (with 80% complete):*






*How wiil be when is completed:*


----------



## Harkonnen

Wey said:


> Oh I'm sorry, are you an engineer? Planner? Work at the IOC?
> 
> Then *shut the hell up*, cause you ain't got a ******* clue what's happening, only wishful thinking. The work schedule was designed and agreed upon by the IOC 7 years ago, and is being followed flawlessly so far; if they had a problem with it, 1 year before the games wouldn't be the time to manifest, yet they don't.
> 
> So please, go troll somewhere else.


This is an open forum and ANYONE can post here. Even when you don't like their opinion. You brazilians really have a lack of self-criticism hno:


----------



## prp002

Wey said:


> Oh I'm sorry, are you an engineer? Planner? Work at the IOC?
> 
> Then shut the hell up, cause you ain't got a ******* clue what's happening, only wishful thinking. The work schedule was designed and agreed upon by the IOC 7 years ago, and is being followed flawlessly so far; if they had a problem with it, 1 year before the games wouldn't be the time to manifest, yet they don't.
> 
> So please, go troll somewhere else.


Please link us ALL to what you seem to know is this secret work schedule.

The IOC said just last year you were behind and you still are.

Also link me to proof of such flawless following of it.


----------



## Wey

Do I look like a maiden?

You're the one who said things were late or half-assed planned, the burden of proof is on you.

Oh, and by all means, keep posting whatever you want, you and everyone else. Just don't expect us to take it seriously or swallow it whole. Tired of the arbitrariness and smugness of some "commentators" who'd just like to see the whole thing fall apart.


----------



## prp002

Wey said:


> Do I look like a maiden?
> 
> You're the one who said things were late or half-assed planned, the burden of proof is on you.
> 
> Oh, and by all means, keep posting whatever you want, you and everyone else. Just don't expect us to take it seriously or swallow it whole. Tired of the arbitrariness and smugness of some "commentators" who'd just like to see the whole thing fall apart.


I merely came in and noticed a shit load of unfinished works and made a coimment.

All I get in return is bullshit about a schedule that is 100% on time and on budget, even though no evidence of alleged schedule exists.

Last year IOC president John Cootes said Rio's preparations were the "worst" in memory.

Perhaps most alarming, though, is that an entire community, which now numbers 200 people and 50 houses, situated on the edge of the Olympic Park, needs to be cleared and flattened. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gest-race-Olympic-history-ready-Rio-2016.html


----------



## bairrosfelipe

prp002 said:


> I merely came in and noticed a shit load of unfinished works and made a coimment.
> 
> All I get in return is bullshit about a schedule that is 100% on time and on budget, even though no evidence of alleged schedule exists.
> 
> Last year IOC president John Cootes said Rio's preparations were the "worst" in memory.
> 
> Perhaps most alarming, though, is that an entire community, which now numbers 200 people and 50 houses, situated on the edge of the Olympic Park, needs to be cleared and flattened.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gest-race-Olympic-history-ready-Rio-2016.html


OMG! Are you kidding with me? I can belive people here can read this shit called british media. Its the worse news paper ever.

*I think who is delayed here is your informations, not the olympic park.* :lol::lol::lol:

IOC President praises the Olympic city in an exclusive interview
 
International Olympic Committee changes tone and is optimistic for Olympics
 
IOC is said satisfied with works for the Olympic Games
 
IOC publishes evaluation of the works in Rio de Janeiro in 2016: "The chairman of the IOC Coordination Committee, Nawal El Moutawakel said she was impressed with the progress in the works on the Athletes Village at the Olympic Park in Barra and Deodoro."

The Olympic Committee changed his mind long ago. We all know that the work is on time and only ignorant people who read the Daily Mail I think Brazil is delayed.


----------



## ticosk8

Harkonnen said:


> This is an open forum and ANYONE can post here. Even when you don't like their opinion. *You brazilians really have a lack of self-criticism hno:*


I'm sorry but I think SOME canadians have a lack of self-criticism too! Take a look at the bizarre organization of the panam games and you'll see what I mean. Toronto spent $2 billion to organize the games and the infrastructure is very inefficient.


----------



## RobH

ticosk8 said:


> I'm sorry but I think SOME canadians have a lack of self-criticism too! Take a look at the bizarre organization of the panam games and you'll see what I mean. Toronto spent $2 billion to organize the games and the infrastructure is very inefficient.


Wrong thread mate


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

ticosk8 said:


> I'm sorry but I think SOME canadians have a lack of self-criticism too! Take a look at the bizarre organization of the panam games and you'll see what I mean. Toronto spent $2 billion to organize the games and the infrastructure is very inefficient.


He's actually a Mexican, as 90% of forumers who come up to this thread to bash Rio 2016. Go figure...


----------



## ticosk8

Yuri S Andrade said:


> He's actually a Mexican, as 90% of forumers who come up to this thread to bash Rio 2016. Go figure...












sorry canadians! 

:lol:


----------



## marcusflorida2

I don't see the point of bashing one country or another ... Not to mention criticize anyone's nationality. Both Mexico and Canada are amazing countries. Period. Let's get back to Rio's preparations. 
It's ok to compare and learn from mistakes , but diminish anything or anyone is not nice at all. 
Besides, it is not a Rio attitude not to be friendly. So, as a Carioca let me say... let's relax and enjoy the ride.


----------



## canuck orca

ticosk8 said:


> I'm sorry but I think SOME canadians have a lack of self-criticism too! Take a look at the bizarre organization of the panam games and you'll see what I mean. Toronto spent $2 billion to organize the games and the infrastructure is very inefficient.


And I suppose you could do it better?
We have nothing to prove.



Yuri S Andrade said:


> He's actually a Mexican, as 90% of forumers who come up to this thread to bash Rio 2016. Go figure...


:lol: 

You really have a problem with criticism.


----------



## muckie

netinhogga said:


>


So the government gave up in moving the train substation to the other side of the railway? In the lower-left corner, it was supposed to be the area of transition from the ramp to the terrain... However it is clear that they diverted the arrival of the ramp to the right.

In times of crisis, the government is really cutting everything that's not urgent!


----------



## RobH

*Excellently detailed piece, interviewing various people involved with or affected by the Rio Games:*
http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...e-janeiro-brazil-destruction?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## eatorresz

Brazilians friends, don't be discouraged by all of the negative media. It is quiet easy to google search a picture of pollution "insert name of the city here" and blow things out of proportions. Rio truly is a marvelous city and I am looking forward to an amazing country and people hosting the olympics. Cheers!


----------



## RobH

kapixaba said:


> Before the London games in 2012 , the city of London was in " burning " because of the violent riots . And the Brazilian media did not journalistic terrorism about it . (Sorry the Inglês ) .


Journalistic terrorism? Stop being such a cry baby.

I've quoted an article most of which is quoting the exact words of the IOC President. If that's not relevant I don't know what is.


----------



## prp002

deniers gonna deny


----------



## kapixaba

OK, Rio's water is polluted , lets change the aquatic games for amazonas river.:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Gabimc

kapixaba said:


> OK, Rio's water is polluted , lets change the aquatic games for amazonas river.:nuts::nuts::nuts:


No... It's polluted too, some leaves from the trees falls and the river gets dirty and impossible to sustain life, if you touch it you'll be really sick and die :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kapixaba

Gabimc said:


> No... It's polluted too, some leaves from the trees falls and the river gets dirty and impossible to sustain life, if you touch it you'll be really sick and die :lol::lol::lol:


HAHAHA:nuts::lol:, amazonas river have giant killer snakes, giants crocodiles, canibal native tribes, (according to british media)


----------



## sharles38

prp002 said:


> deniers gonna deny


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Bandeirante1

kapixaba said:


> HAHAHA:nuts::lol:, amazonas river have giant killer snakes, giants crocodiles, canibal native tribes, (according to british media)



The same stuff they said about Manaus when they learned they had to play there during the wolrd cup.


----------



## Cedar Teeth

The whole thing is being blown out of proportion by the fascist right-wing media in Brazil which then feeds these stories to the foreign media. They can't stand the fact that a progressive left wing government is responsible for bringing both the world cup and the olympics to Brazil and doing a great job at organizing them!

It's the same sort of pessimistic and aggressive disinformation Chavez was a victim of in Venezuela.


----------



## sharles38

Ygor said:


> *Olympic sailors, rowers shrug off reports of Rio's polluted waters*
> 
> *Sailors and rowers were not worried about getting sick during the Rio Olympics* next year despite reports that waters to be used for events have pollution levels equivalent to raw sewage, competitors said on Thursday.
> 
> Tests commissioned by the Associated Press found levels of disease-causing viruses as much as 1.7 million times the level that would be considered hazardous on a Southern California beach.
> 
> The International Olympic Committee reacted by reiterating that the health and welfare of athletes was its top priority. The IOC said it was in constant talks with organizers about how to ensure the waters were clean enough for competition.
> 
> "For example, we know that proactive measures around the Guanabara Bay - such as closing landfills, reducing industrial pollution, increasing water treatment works, and reducing floating garbage - are being taken and implemented by the local authorities," the IOC said in a statement.
> 
> "We have had reassurances from the WHO (World Health Organization) and others that there is no significant risk to athlete health."
> 
> *Sailors and rowers familiar with the Olympic waters concurred and said they were not concerned.*
> 
> *“Brazilians haven't caught anything," Olympic gold medalist Marcelo Ferreira said. "I have never had any health problems sailing in the Guanabara Bay."*
> 
> "The problem with the Guanabara Bay has been dragging on for 30 years, since I was a child. There's no point in going on about the quality of the water, the Olympics are going to be in Rio no matter what and so this subject is dead for me."
> 
> *A representative for British sailors currently in Rio for a test event said the UK competitors were also not too worried.*
> 
> *American Paige Railey, winner of a gold medal in the women's laser radial in last week's Pan American Games, said she had no fears.
> 
> "We've spent a lot of time there the past few years and haven't had any issues with the water," said Railey.
> 
> "Honestly, Rio has been doing a great job with the water, we haven't had any issues. I think it's fine. I even swim in it, it doesn't bug me at all."*
> 
> (...)
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/30/us-olympics-brazil-pollution-idUSKCN0Q41TF20150730


..


----------



## sharles38

eatorresz said:


> Brazilians friends, don't be discouraged by all of the negative media. It is quiet easy to google search a picture of pollution "insert name of the city here" and blow things out of proportions. Rio truly is a marvelous city and I am looking forward to an amazing country and people hosting the olympics. Cheers!


----------



## campineiro1

redspork02 said:


> I saw something similar in ESPN last night. A report the water was seriously contaminated. Yikes! But RIO officials already disclosed this....its nothing new!
> 
> can anyone post pics or info regarding transportation.....How will people arrive to the Athletes village and main cluster area of RIO? Lets get some logistics talk in here instead of the "Rio is SOO far behind" talk......Dudes! Come on!


So, lets go;

Galeao Airport - Downtown - Barra da Tijuca (olympic park neighborhood): *BRT (bus rapid transport) Transcarioca* [U/C]




































Santos Dummont Airport - Bus Station/Train Station: Light Train [U/C]



















Central Station - Maracana Stadium - Joao Havelange Olympic Stadium - Deodoro Olympic Center: Train *(\/ in red)*



















Ipanema - Barra da Tijuca: Metro Line 4


















Barra da Tijuca - Deodoro Olympic Center: BRT Transolimpico


----------



## Maplyier

News story: "A small part of the ocean near Alaska has been found to be deeply polluted"
British media: "Caspian sea unable to host Olympic sailing competition due to pollution"


----------



## 1GLAU

I'm kinda new on this thread and so far all I see is endless stupid discussions. 
What's the point about the quality of water?? WTF?? Rio has hosted many succesful competitions on these "trouble" places..The PanAm games in a "far" 2007 was a huge success with no complaints at all after it...
Much terrorism was also spread before the World Cup and it was another big success..
Rio is used to host important international events, competitions etc and it's gonna succeed again this time.
Haters always gonna hate but too good it's the only thing they can do..


----------



## sharles38

iggor said:


> Lilian Torquato






cupview said:


> AP Photo


..


----------



## kapixaba

Bandeirante1 said:


> The same stuff they said about Manaus when they learned they had to play there during the wolrd cup.



wayne rooney complained about the heat in Manaus , but after the cup was spending the holidays in Las Vegas , logic britishhno:


----------



## newtothis

kapixaba said:


> wayne rooney complained about the heat in Manaus , but after the cup was spending the holidays in Las Vegas , logic britishhno:


Having bee to both citites, its quiet different if youre in a moist heat that is hard to escape or in an bonedry desert with the AC on.


----------



## Paolo98.To

...


----------



## RobH

kapixaba: This is an international forum. You're being a prat. Prese stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## MagisterZ

looks like a bullring besides an offices box.


----------



## TEBC

p_leighton said:


> About the pollution in the Rodrigo de Freitas Bay, I seriously think there's no reason for all this commotion. We have long known about the pollution. There was a little bit of hope that the Olympic Games would mobilise the council to resolve the issue ASAP but it is already estimated that even if the decontamination started right now it'd only be finished by 2030. In turn - and this is the crucial point i'm making - this only applies to most of the bay, which will not host the competitions, these will be held in a part of the bay that is nice and clean and that will be controlled by the authorities. The Council, the National Olympic Committee and the IOC have so far been referring to this part of bay (hence their "tranquillity") and not to the whole bay (which is what features in the scandalous british newspapers). Now then, I'll repeat and summarise so that no information is misunderstood: the competitions will not take part in the shitty dump that you see/read in the news (which is, in my opinion, a method that crappy presses utilise to fish clicks/readers). It'll be hosted in a clean, controlled, delimited area. You can clearly notice that when you look at the test-events that are currently being held in the bay. But, of course, this doesn't alter the fact that the competitions will take part in a cringey, crappy bay that'll most certainly just ruin whatever image we want to convey to the world.


Rodrigo de freitas is the lagoon not the bay


----------



## Brazilian001

@cmte_malaguti


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

That will be awesome....


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

looking great!


----------



## cyril sneer

This is the first time i've looked at this thread. I have to admit i'm slightly taken aback about how much work still needs to be done with less than a year to go. I swear London had most of this all in place a year before the Olympics. Are there any concerns that stadiums or infrastructure won't be ready?


----------



## TEBC

cyril sneer said:


> This is the first time i've looked at this thread. I have to admit i'm slightly taken aback about how much work still needs to be done with less than a year to go. I swear London had most of this all in place a year before the Olympics. Are there any concerns that stadiums or infrastructure won't be ready?



No, there isnt. If you are familiar with the chronogram u would know that every venue is on schedule. Only the velodrom is slightly behind.


----------



## Sniper

cyril sneer said:


> This is the first time i've looked at this thread. I have to admit i'm slightly taken aback about how much work still needs to be done with less than a year to go. I swear London had most of this all in place a year before the Olympics. Are there any concerns that stadiums or infrastructure won't be ready?





brazilian001 said:


> @cmte_malaguti


Look at the picture above. Do you realize how much is currently ready? Do you think it is less than 80%?


----------



## sharles38

[email protected]ê said:


>


..


----------



## gabriel campos

Getty Images


----------



## ticosk8

^^

:cheers:


----------



## cyril sneer

TEBC said:


> No, there isnt. If you are familiar with the chronogram u would know that every venue is on schedule. Only the velodrom is slightly behind.


Ok fair enough, but from the pictures it looks like most venues are still being constructed as we speak. Normally they like these things to be up and running 12 months in advance. The main olympic park looks very barren if not an actual construction site thats all. I'm sure it'll be ok though.


----------



## cyril sneer

Sniper said:


> Look at the picture above. Do you realize how much is currently ready? Do you think it is less than 80%?


I would say yes less than 80%. It looks like a building site not an Olympic Park. I'm sure it'll be fine though these Olympic projects have a habit of pulling it off in time no matter what. I remember Greece still painting on the opening ceremony thats all.


----------



## geaquinto

cyril sneer said:


> I would say yes less than 80%. It looks like a building site not an Olympic Park. I'm sure it'll be fine though these Olympic projects have a habit of pulling it off in time no matter what. I remember Greece still painting on the opening ceremony thats all.


It is more than 80% ready. Please use a translator or something for this, I'm lazy, even though my fellow countrymen working at the olympic building places are not:



Vinicius said:


> 05/08/2015 10h44 - Atualizado em 05/08/2015 12h36
> 
> *Parque Olímpico está 82% concluído a um ano das Olimpíadas do Rio 2016*
> 
> Parque Olímpico - 82%
> Campo de Golfe - 98%
> Centro Internacional de Transmissões (IBC) - 95%
> Arenas Cariocas 1, 2 e 3 - 85%, 91% e 93%
> Vila dos Atletas - 89%
> Estádio Aquático - 81%
> Centro Principal de Mídia (MPC) - 81%
> Circuito de canoagem slalom - 79%
> Pista de ciclismo de BMX - 79%
> Hotel da mídia - 77%
> Arena do Futuro - 74%
> Centro de Tênis - 68%
> Velódromo - 61%
> 
> *Fonte:* http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimp...mpico-esta-82-concluido-um-ano-dos-jogos.html


----------



## cyril sneer

geaquinto said:


> It is more than 80% ready. Please use a translator or something for this, I'm lazy, even though my fellow countrymen working at the olympic building places are not:


Hardly any of the roofs are complete and the Olympic Park does not look 82% complete. What looks like the Velodrome certainly looks to be far behind. Are there going to be any test events in preparation for the games? If so when are they planned to be organised?


----------



## sharles38

Threre are always test events in preparation for the games, in all Olimpic Games. The buildings only need to be ready when the test events begin and they will because they're all in the schedule. Period!


----------



## Maplyier

Considering that most venues need only to have seats and playing surfaces built, I'd say that they'd be ready in a year.


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## Harkonnen

Rio open waters a health risk 










Bob Bowman, longtime coach of Olympic superstar Michael Phelps, says Rio's polluted waters pose a health risk to open-water swimmers that must be addressed before the 2016 Games.

...

"In terms of the water quality of the open-water swimming, yes, I have great concerns about it," Bowman said prior to the US Swimming Championships that started in San Antonio.
"I happened to coach a young lady at the 2007 Pan Am Games there, and she came back and has been sick the rest of her life with a life-altering illness."

Bowman was talking about Kalyn Keller, who finished fourth in the women's Pan Am 10 kilometre open-water race that year and was later diagnosed with Crohn's Disease, an inflammatory bowel disease.

http://www.3news.co.nz/sport/rio-open-waters-a-health-risk---phelps-coach-2015080708


----------



## prp002

Harkonnen said:


> Rio open waters a health risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Bowman, longtime coach of Olympic superstar Michael Phelps, says Rio's polluted waters pose a health risk to open-water swimmers that must be addressed before the 2016 Games.
> 
> ...
> 
> "In terms of the water quality of the open-water swimming, yes, I have great concerns about it," Bowman said prior to the US Swimming Championships that started in San Antonio.
> "I happened to coach a young lady at the 2007 Pan Am Games there, and she came back and has been sick the rest of her life with a life-altering illness."
> 
> Bowman was talking about Kalyn Keller, who finished fourth in the women's Pan Am 10 kilometre open-water race that year and was later diagnosed with Crohn's Disease, an inflammatory bowel disease.
> 
> http://www.3news.co.nz/sport/rio-open-waters-a-health-risk---phelps-coach-2015080708



you cannot blame the beautiful Brazilian people for the polluted waters brah


----------



## TEBC

cyril sneer said:


> Ok fair enough, but from the pictures it looks like most venues are still being constructed as we speak. Normally they like these things to be up and running 12 months in advance. The main olympic park looks very barren if not an actual construction site thats all. I'm sure it'll be ok though.


http://www.portaltransparencia.gov.br/rio2016/


----------



## TEBC

Harkonnen said:


> Rio open waters a health risk Bob Bowman, longtime coach of Olympic superstar Michael Phelps, says Rio's polluted waters pose a health risk to open-water swimmers that must be addressed before the 2016 Games. ... "In terms of the water quality of the open-water swimming, yes, I have great concerns about it," Bowman said prior to the US Swimming Championships that started in San Antonio. "I happened to coach a young lady at the 2007 Pan Am Games there, and she came back and has been sick the rest of her life with a life-altering illness." Bowman was talking about Kalyn Keller, who finished fourth in the women's Pan Am 10 kilometre open-water race that year and was later diagnosed with Crohn's Disease, an inflammatory bowel disease. http://www.3news.co.nz/sport/rio-open-waters-a-health-risk---phelps-coach-2015080708


The world champion ana always swimmed in copacabana and never happened anything with here. Maybe this american has no anticorps at all.


----------



## RobH

cyril sneer said:


> This is the first time i've looked at this thread. I have to admit i'm slightly taken aback about how much work still needs to be done with less than a year to go. I swear London had most of this all in place a year before the Olympics. Are there any concerns that stadiums or infrastructure won't be ready?


Page 40 of the London 2012 thread in this subforum can be used as comparison. I'd say London looked a few months ahead of where Rio is - the planting was fairly well advanced and and the structures of the venues were complete with internal fit-out beginning to take place in some and test events in others.

Rio is behind London but I certainly don't get the impression there will be anything like the last minute rush we saw with Athens.


----------



## prp002

TEBC said:


> The world champion ana always swimmed in copacabana and never happened anything with here. Maybe this american has no anticorps at all.


So zero pollution in Rio waters?


----------



## Bandeirante1

prp002 said:


> So zero pollution in Rio waters?


It´s been 10 years since the Pan American games, and a lot has changed in terms of water treatment. Open water is safe. The new world champion is Ana Marcela Cunha, a Brazilian and she trains and lives in rio de janeiro. The past world champion of the 10 km is also a brazilian, Poliana Okimotto who also trains in rio. 
However, we can´t say that the guanabara bay, where some of the sailing events will take place is safe. Some parts of it are indeed polluted


----------



## TEBC

prp002 said:


> So zero pollution in Rio waters?


 People dont know the places where events are being held. Guanabara bay, rodrigo de freitas lagoon and copacabana beach are three different places. Of those three only guanabara bay are in a situation not suitable for swiming.

If im wrong please inform the millions of americans that swim in copacabana beach every year! They are in a real danger


----------



## Andre Goth

Harkonnen said:


> Rio open waters a health risk
> 
> Bob Bowman, longtime coach of Olympic superstar Michael Phelps, says Rio's polluted waters pose a health risk to open-water swimmers that must be addressed before the 2016 Games.
> ...
> 
> "In terms of the water quality of the open-water swimming, yes, I have great concerns about it," Bowman said prior to the US Swimming Championships that started in San Antonio.
> "I happened to coach a young lady at the 2007 Pan Am Games there, and she came back and has been sick the rest of her life with a life-altering illness."
> 
> Bowman was talking about Kalyn Keller, who finished fourth in the women's Pan Am 10 kilometre open-water race that year and was later diagnosed with Crohn's Disease, an inflammatory bowel disease.


The *Guanabara Bay* have 412 square kilometres (159 sq mi), with a perimeter of 143 kilometres (89 mi), is 31 kilometres (19 mi) long and 28 kilometres (17 mi) wide at its maximum! Of course, some places are very polluted but others, mainly the area near of the Atlantic Ocean (were is the venues of the Olympics Games for sail) *are clean!*

There some animals like Dolphins and Seahorses have their habitat, and those animals cannot live in polluted waters and for this reason are considerated *biomarkers *of environmental pollutants contains


----------



## Bandeirante1

Last year team england used a facility *inside the Guanabara Bay *as training facility during the world cup. Look what they said... Pictures inside, I don´t know how to post pictures. See the blue water.. *This is inside the bay *very close to where the sailing events will take place

Aerial Snapshot: England’s World Cup Training Base At Urca Military Base Is _What You Might Call ‘Idyllic_’…
http://www.whoateallthepies.tv/inte...tary-base-is-what-you-might-call-idyllic.html

Stunning picture of England's World Cup camp
This stunning photo shows the idyllic setting where England are fine-tuning their World Cup preparations.

http://www.expressandstar.com/world-cup/2014/06/10/stunning-picture-of-englands-world-cup-camp/


----------



## Julio_vr

*olympic stadium*



















*
stadium OF VOLEY*










*Stadium ATHLETICS*











*OLYMPIC VILLAGE*


















*
OLYMPIC PARK*





















*DEODORO PARK*

















*MARATHON*




















*ROWING*



























*VOLEY BEACH*









COPACABANA---TRIATLO E MARATONA AQUATICA










BAIA DE GUANABARA--CLASSES DE VELAS



















GOLF


----------



## nandocattan

Copacabana polluted?! They can just be kidding...


----------



## Julio_vr

It is polluted to the haters


----------



## Hps95




----------



## jose amorim

[/IMG]Plastic and garbage floating in the Mediterranean Sea near Marseille’s islands.








Trash and debris on the coast of Caprera, off the coast of Sardinia, Italy.









Mediterranean Sea
The Mediterranean is probably the most polluted ocean in the world.

The United Nations Environment Programme has estimated that 650,000,000 tons of sewage, 129,000 tons of mineral oil, 60,000 tons of mercury, 3,800 tons of lead and 36,000 tons of phosphates are dumped into the Mediterranean each year.

Because it is so enclosed by land, the warm waters of the Mediterranean take more than 100 years to clean and renew themselves, according to Greenpeace.

Due to the high rates of pollution, many marine species are at risk of extinction, among them the Mediterranean Monk Seal, one of the world's most endangered marine mammals.










http://imgur.com/gallery/8SQUa:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn:

http://www.explorecrete.com/nature/mediterranean.html

Lombard highlighted the pollution of the sea around Cannes but says the problem affects a lot of the Med coast


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-3068713/Below-surface-stylish-Cannes-Shocking-video-shows-seabed-strewn-rubbish-debris-just-feet-azure-waters-French-Riviera-town.html


----------



## TEBC

Lake Michigan (main lake from the loser 2016 bid city Chicago)







ind it hard to believe anyone would argue with me when I say that Lake Michigan is one of Chicago's great assets, if not the greatest. Unfortunately, nothing is immune to the effects of pollution these days, and that includes our beautiful lakefront
Source: http://gapersblock.com/


----------



## jose amorim

http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/2013/07/20/study-hudson-river-polluted-with-antibiotic-resistant-bacteria/


----------



## jose amorim

http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/2013/07/20/study-hudson-river-polluted-with-antibiotic-resistant-bacteria/"]http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/2013/07/20/study-hudson-river-polluted-with-antibiotic-resistant bacteria/"]http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/2013/07/20/study-hudson-river-polluted-with-antibiotic-resistant-bacteria/



























http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1318966/Shocking-images-Danube-river-reveal-slurry-caused-death-toll-rise-seven.html"]"http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1318966/Shocking-images-Danube-river-reveal-slurry-caused-death-toll-rise-seven.html"]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1318966/Shocking-images-Danube-river-reveal-slurry-caused-death-toll-rise-seven.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1318966/Shocking-images-Danube-river-reveal-slurry-caused-death-toll-rise-seven.html


----------



## Vitor_Luciano

Hps95 said:


>



É por causa de brasileiros como vc que o Brasil é do jeito que é.
Jamais vc verá um americano denegrindo a imagem de qualquer cidade dos EUA, fora de suas fronteiras, pois ele sabe que estará denegrindo a imagem de todo o país. 

Ou vc pensa que ao tentar denegrir a imagem da única cidade brasileira conhecida nos quatro cantos do planeta, e símbolo de nosso país lá fora, está sujando somente ela? Como vc é tolinho. Pros gringos, amigo, o Rio é o espelho do Brasil. Portanto, falar mal dela, é o mesmo que falar mal de todo o país. Eles não fazem essa separação, consegue compreender isso? Se a cidade vender uma imagem ruim, compromete todo o restante. Acorda, porque acabou de marcar um gol contra.

PS: Escrevi em português mesmo, que é pra vc passar menos vergonha.


----------



## Ramos

Vitor_Luciano said:


> É por causa de brasileiros como vc que o Brasil é do jeito que é.


Assim como tentar varrer a sujeira para debaixo do tapete (como você quer fazer) também deixa o Brasil na mesma. . .


----------



## Hps95

Vitor_Luciano said:


> É por causa de brasileiros como vc que o Brasil é do jeito que é.
> Jamais vc verá um americano denegrindo a imagem de qualquer cidade dos EUA, fora de suas fronteiras, pois ele sabe que estará denegrindo a imagem de todo o país.
> 
> Ou vc pensa que ao tentar denegrir a imagem da única cidade brasileira conhecida nos quatro cantos do planeta, e símbolo de nosso país lá fora, está sujando somente ela? Como vc é tolinho. Pros gringos, amigo, o Rio é o espelho do Brasil. Portanto, falar mal dela, é o mesmo que falar mal de todo o país. Eles não fazem essa separação, consegue compreender isso? Se a cidade vender uma imagem ruim, compromete todo o restante. Acorda, porque acabou de marcar um gol contra.
> 
> PS: Escrevi em português mesmo, que é pra vc passar menos vergonha.


Eu não estou denegrindo nada, é apenas uma realidade constatada.

O único legado que a cidade não receberá será na parte ambiental (talvez a mais importante de todas), onde o governo não conseguiu cumprir com o que prometeu.

E isso é uma indignação e um motivo para sentir vergonha, não dá para vender para os estrangeiros algo que não é a realidade correto? Afinal os atletas estarão nessas águas imundas e constatarão o óbvio, não adianta esconder.


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ Pois é, mas eu duvido que se tua cidade fosse a sede você se daria ao trabalho de postar esse tipo de coisa.


----------



## TEBC

Hps95 said:


> Eu não estou denegrindo nada, é apenas uma realidade constatada. O único legado que a cidade não receberá será na parte ambiental (talvez a mais importante de todas), onde o governo não conseguiu cumprir com o que prometeu. E isso é uma indignação e um motivo para sentir vergonha, * não dá para vender para os estrangeiros algo que não é a realidade correto?* Afinal os atletas estarão nessas águas imundas e constatarão o óbvio, não adianta esconder.


Atlanta did it, Athens did it, beijing did it, Sochi did it. Why Rio cant?


----------



## Julio_vr

> 11/08/2015
> *TOXIC SPILL IN THE RIVER OF USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://noticias.uol.com.br/meio-amb...xico-tinge-rio-de-cor-de-mostarda-nos-eua.htm


hypocriteshno:


----------



## RobH

Julio_vr said:


> hypocriteshno:


Wooooowwwww......thing is, the world isn't planning an Olympics there is it? I'm sure it was people would be very worried.

Stop playing the victim and give us some info on how progress is going that is *relevant to this thread*.


----------



## tinyslam

Seriously all of this talk in Portuguese and the deflection of blame by showing polluted water in other places in the world have no place in this thread. Stick to construction related to the 2016 Olympics in Rio.

Will the stadiums be colorful when they are finished? When I think of Rio I think of vibrant colors.


----------



## falp6

Rio 2016 confirms start date for Olympic Torch Relay












On the day that Rio de Janeiro officially marked one year to go until the 2016 Olympic Games, the Rio 2016 organising committee announced the dates for the start of the Olympic Torch Relay next year.

*The torch will be lit in the Greek city of Olympia, the birthplace of the Ancient Olympic Games, on 21 April 2016 before being handed over to Rio 2016 organisers on 27 April after a tour around Greece. On 3 May, the Olympic Torch Relay – Presented by Coca-Cola, Nissan, and Bradesco – will officially start in the capital city of Brazil, Brasilia, embarking on a 95-day tour around the country.*

The Olympic flame will visit 83 cities, including the 26 state capitals, and will pass through around 500 towns, with 300 hosting the relay and another 200 watching the convoy go by. The relay will reach an estimated 90 per cent of Brazil’s population and will cover 20,000km of the country by road and 16,000km by air over the north and mid-west.

Approximately 12,000 torchbearers will carry the torch for roughly 200 metres each, before passing the Olympic flame on to the next torchbearer. The relay will conclude on 5 August when the last torchbearer will light the Olympic cauldron during the Rio 2016 Opening Ceremony at the Maracanã Stadium.

As part of the Rio 2016 one-year-to-go celebrations, organisers took the Olympic torch to the city centre of Largo da Carioca to give locals a sneak preview of what’s to come next May during the relay.


From 
http://www.olympic.org/news/rio-2016-confirms-start-date-for-olympic-torch-relay/247014


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin

Sad, but it's typical from brazilians: Show problems in other countries to justify their own problems.

Before WC 2014 people was showing problems that was happened on 2010 WC (South Africa) to justify airports, railway and other delays.

So, I can ensure you, other problems from other countries will appear here.


----------



## Julio_vr

^^No, we do so only to justify foreign disgusting hypocrisy


----------



## AcesHigh

Julio_vr said:


> ^^we do so only to justify foreign disgusting hypocrisy


what disgusting hypocrisy? You just showed a a polluted river from somewhere that will NOT receive important international games.

you want to show hypocrisy you must show rivers/lakes that received acquatic competitions in previous Olympics, that were polluted AND nobody complained about it.


otherwise you are being a fool and making brazilians look like fools who can´t argue nor know what hypocrisy means.


----------



## AcesHigh

brazilian001 said:


> ^^ Pois é, mas eu duvido que se tua cidade fosse a sede você se daria ao trabalho de postar esse tipo de coisa.


"ok, but I doubt that if your city was the host, you would do the work to show this kind of thing" (the photo of the plastic doll floating in Rio's sea)


:|

as if foreigners would criticize ONLY Rio de Janeiro. They are considering the entire country, and that is his country, so do not doubt his integrity and stop the moaning because a brazilian criticized the Olympics.


----------



## AcesHigh

TEBC said:


> Atlanta did it, Athens did it, beijing did it, Sochi did it. Why Rio cant?


Athens, Beijing and Sochi were HIGHLY criticized games, and the Beijing Winter Olympics is being highly criticized too. 

as for Atlanta selling a fake image, can you explain more?


----------



## RobH

Has the Paralympic torch been revealed yet?


----------



## AcesHigh

RobH said:


> Has the Paralympic torch been revealed yet?


if it was not, I am sure there are some brazilian forumers Googling right now examples of Paralympic torches that took long to be revealed! :lol:




RobH said:


> Wooooowwwww......thing is, the world isn't planning an Olympics there is it? I'm sure it was people would be very worried.
> 
> Stop playing the victim and give us some info on how progress is going that is *relevant to this thread*.



well, RELEVANT info was posted on the last page. Forget these stupid posts and focus on the important ones.

like this one
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126193181&postcount=2607


----------



## Brazilian001

AcesHigh said:


> "ok, but I doubt that if your city was the host, you would do the work to show this kind of thing" (the photo of the plastic doll floating in Rio's sea)
> 
> 
> :|
> 
> as if foreigners would criticize ONLY Rio de Janeiro. They are considering the entire country, and that is his country, so do not doubt his integrity and stop the moaning because a brazilian criticized the Olympics.


I'm not sure if it was his case, but there are people that instead of providing relevant information (as for instance explaining that Guanabara Bay is very large and as such has areas that are very polluted but others, were the venues of the Olympics Games will take place, that are clean), come here just to instigate rivalry between states. Anyway, let's move on and bring new relevant info to this thread kay:


----------



## Vitor_Luciano

TEBC said:


> Atlanta did it, Athens did it, beijing did it, Sochi did it. Why Rio cant?


U fogot to Sidney


----------



## Yellow Fever

hey guys, this is international forum, please use English, thanks!


----------



## Vitor_Luciano

Ramos said:


> Assim como tentar varrer a sujeira para debaixo do tapete (como você quer fazer) também deixa o Brasil na mesma. . .


Ninguém está varrendo a sujeira para debaixo do tapete. Inclusive faço diversas críticas a este respeito. Só penso que roupa suja se lava em casa. Como disse em minha postagem anterior, dificilmente verá um americano ou europeu falando mal de seus países para estrangeiros.
Só brasileiro faz isso. Consegue imaginar, por exemplo, um argentino denegrindo a imagem do país deles para os brasileiro, por exemplo? Não, isso não existe Porém, entre eles são altamente críticos.

Se pelo menos a crítica fosse construtiva, mas não foi este o caso. A intenção dele foi puramente a de denegrir. E fez isso por bairrismo.

O Rio não é a primeira cidade olimpíca a enfrentar este tipo de situação, outras tantas enfrentaram. No caso do Rio, o que tá por trás desse chororô todo são interesses de associações desportivas que têm interesse em mudar o local das provas aquáticas, porque acreditam que os ventos da baía de Guanabara são favoráveis aos brasileiros e desfavoráveis a eles. Tão pouco se importando com a poluição. Esta é a verdade.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ you're obviously ignoring my last post!


----------



## AcesHigh

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ you're obviously ignoring my last post!


maybe he doesn't know you are a mod. SSC in fact should have some different coloration/symbol to identify mods.


----------



## Yellow Fever

alright, Im a supermod and I can help out in the international forums when locals mods are busy or not available at the time like right now.


----------



## TEBC

Harkonnen said:


> News keep flowing... like a river of filthy water Rio 2016 pollution fears: rowers fall ill at Olympics test event Rio de Janeiro: Thirteen rowers on the 40-member US team came down with stomach illness at the World Junior Rowing Championships &#150; a trial run for next summer's Olympics &#150; and the team doctor said she suspected it was due to pollution in the lake where the competition took place. The event took place amid rising concerns about the water quality at venues for the Rio de Janeiro Olympics, now less than a year away. http://www.smh.com.au/sport/us-rowers-fall-ill-at-2016-olympics-test-event-in-rio-de-janeiro-20150810-giw3pa.html


Haters gonna hate but the games will go on...

M


----------



## iggor

iggor said:


> *Arena Carioca 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Luciano Gonçalvez*





Loucura said:


>


...


----------



## sharles38

Yellow Fever said:


> alright, Im a supermod and I can help out in the international forums when locals mods are busy or not available at the time like right now.


You're not a mod, but a supermod? Wow! :banana:



Hps95 said:


> Eu não estou denegrindo nada, é apenas uma realidade constatada.
> 
> O único legado que a cidade não receberá será na parte ambiental (talvez a mais importante de todas), onde o governo não conseguiu cumprir com o que prometeu.
> 
> E isso é uma indignação e um motivo para sentir vergonha, não dá para vender para os estrangeiros algo que não é a realidade correto? Afinal os atletas estarão nessas águas imundas e constatarão o óbvio, não adianta esconder.


That's the problem with misinformation: produce more misinformation.


----------



## jose amorim

città meravigliosa


----------



## jose amorim




----------



## jose amorim




----------



## RobH

Harkonnen said:


> News keep flowing... like a river of filthy water
> 
> Rio 2016 pollution fears: rowers fall ill at Olympics test event
> 
> Rio de Janeiro: Thirteen rowers on the 40-member US team came down with stomach illness at the World Junior Rowing Championships – a trial run for next summer's Olympics – and the team doctor said she suspected it was due to pollution in the lake where the competition took place.
> 
> The event took place amid rising concerns about the water quality at venues for the Rio de Janeiro Olympics, now less than a year away.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/us-rowe...-event-in-rio-de-janeiro-20150810-giw3pa.html


Not in this instance

*US officials say there is no evidence abnormal levels of viruses or bacteria in the water caused rowers competing in Rio last weekend to fall ill.*

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/rowing/33859143


----------



## sharles38

_Merry added that coaches were also ill, indicating water pollution was not the problem.

The only athlete who fell into the lagoon and consumed significant amounts of water was not one of those who was affected, he said.

Canadian officials said that none of their 24 athletes and support staff had any signs of illness. _

http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/rowing/33859143


----------



## AcesHigh

Harkonnen said:


> News keep flowing... like a river of filthy water
> 
> Rio de Janeiro: Thirteen rowers on the 40-member US team came down with stomach illness at the World Junior Rowing Championships – a trial run for next summer's Olympics – and the team doctor said she suspected it was due to pollution in the lake where the competition took place.
> 
> The event took place amid rising concerns about the water quality at venues for the Rio de Janeiro Olympics, now less than a year away.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/us-rowe...-event-in-rio-de-janeiro-20150810-giw3pa.html



you see however, how this case was blown out of proportion BECAUSE of the media frenzy regarding water quality?

look the latest news: no members of the Canadian team fell ill. Coaches from the US team also fell ill, even if they did not swin. And the american athlete who swallowed most water did not fell ill

then a single stupid doctor, after reading news about water quality, jumps to conclusion in an unprofessional manner (without analyzing WHO fell ill and who swallowed water) and says this nonsense, and of course, the media loves it.


----------



## gabriel campos

Kiyomi Fujiwara


----------



## RobH

gabriel campos said:


> Kiyomi Fujiwara


Someone ignored the sign :nono:


----------



## p_leighton

^^^ The velodrome seems to be in its way... that picture is quite awesome, actually :^)


----------



## Bandeirante1

It´s in portuguese but it´s worth reading. How the government has been using bioremediation to improve the water situation in the bay.


----------



## vitalik1208

good :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## vitalik1208

wow :nuts::nuts:


----------



## raul lopes

2015.07.02 Transolimpica 03 - Cidade Olímpica by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

Parque-Olímpico-MPC-e-Hotel-Crédito-Renato-Sette-Camara-Prefeitura-do-Rio by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

16_Deodoro-Circuito-de-canoagem-slalom-Crédito-Renato-Sette-Camara-Prefeitura-do-Rio by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

Parque-Olímpico-IBC-Crédito-Renato-Sette-Camara-Prefeitura-do-Rio1 by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

lagoa-rodrigo-remo4 by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

lagoa-rodrigo-remo3 by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

lagoa-rodrigo-remo2 by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

lagoa-rodrigo-remo by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

14_Deodoro-Centro-de-Tiro-Crédito-Renato-Sette-Camara-Prefeitura-do-Rio by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

19_Golfe-Crédito-Renato-Sette-Camara-Prefeitura-do-Rio by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

20_Golfe-2-Crédito-Renato-Sette-Camara-Prefeitura-do-Rio by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

23_Vila-dos-Atletas-Crédito-Renato-Sette-Camara-Prefeitura-do-Rio by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

24_Vila-dos-Atletas-3-Crédito-Renato-Sette-Camara-Prefeitura-do-Rio by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

25_Vila-dos-Atletas-2-Crédito-Renato-Sette-Camara-Prefeitura-do-Rio by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr

Parque-Olímpico-Crédito-Renato-Sette-Camara-Prefeitura-do-Rio by Puro Esporte, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio Summer Olimpic Games 2016 - Olympic Park workers mark the countdown of one year, for the 2016 Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro by Boaz Guttman, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Calms my soul | @Mirante Dona Marta, #RiodeJaneiro | #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, auf Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^goodness me, what a pic!

Not a fan of the Olympic Village residential towers, they look like some commieblocks when they were new. Given how high a profile they are (and how expensive they probably will be when sold on the market), I would have expected some nice designs.


----------



## nandocattan

^^
I think that because of the location of the Village, the apartments can not be so expensive when sold on the market. This is a new area in town and with much offer of new buildings. If prices are high, people will not buy them.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

nandocattan said:


> ^^
> I think that because of the location of the Village, the apartments can not be so expensive when sold on the market. This is a new area in town and with much offer of new buildings. If prices are high, people will not buy them.


I think that's not what Carlos Carvalho expects, especially after investing almost a billion dollars in the village and the facilities.  All the materials I've read say that what will be sold from the Olympic Village will be sold as luxury flats so I hope you're right and they won't be excessively expensive because from the outside at least they don't look luxury at all.


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin

All of the buildings are beautiful and harmonic.


----------



## Andre Goth

...


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## isaidso

Just a friendly reminder. This is an English forum so avoid posts in other languages please. And thank you everyone for the great photos. Everything looks wonderful so far. :cheers1:


----------



## kapixaba

AcesHigh said:


> well, in that case, it proves british logic is better than brazilian logic. Except that I am also brazilian and can think logically.
> 
> Not only humid heat vs dry heat are two different beasts, as it´s quite different to run 90 minutes in the humid heat than to stay inside HOTELS and CASSINOS in Las Vegas, with air conditioned turned on all the time and temperatures around 20ºC or even below.
> 
> 
> If Wayne Rooney had decided to go to Las Vegas to play competitive soccer you might have a point, although there would still be the question of humidity.


Then the Brazilian technical commission can complain about the low temperatures of russia 2018 , as heat is not suitable for sports practice extreme cold also is not , Brazil won the cup 94 with temperatures of 39 degrees during matches , Brazil won the cup Sweden world at low temperatures .


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*"We had less diseases here (Rio) than in Europe" says GB sailing team's doctor*


----------



## Andre Goth

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^goodness me, what a pic!
> 
> Not a fan of the Olympic Village residential towers, they look like some commieblocks when they were new. Given how high a profile they are (and how expensive they probably will be when sold on the market), I would have expected some nice designs.


About the theme, an ad for the Olympic Village (called _Ilha Pura _- _Pure Island_) sold as high standard real estate development


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^cheers. The interiours do look very good. The real premium product seems to be the area.


----------



## sharles38

*Road Cycling
*


Dan Caumo said:


>


----------



## sharles38

*SAILING TEST EVENT - 2015 - First day*



























http://www.lancenet.com.br/minuto/e...eiros-direito_0_1412858789.html#ixzz3iwMW51xk


----------



## gabriel campos

Raphael Mendes



















Bruno Jacobsohn


----------



## RobH

^^ For what is a construction site, that last photo is beautiful.


----------



## campineiro1

Event Test - Road Cycling









































































congrats France!


----------



## gabriel campos

Hall 3



















BMX


----------



## sharles38

RobH said:


> ^^ For what is a construction site, that last photo is beautiful.


We can have an idea of how beatiful it will be at night.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

campineiro1 said:


> congrats France!


I hate Belgian olympic jerseys. This blue with the flag colours is so ugly. They could do much better.


----------



## Dan Caumo

Sailing Test Event:


----------



## sharles38




----------



## ticosk8

bairrosfelipe said:


> Finalmente imagens oficiais do Brasil 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velodromo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais fotos aqui e aqui.


...


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## RobH

Sailing chief: Rio events could be moved from polluted bay 

*The head of sailing's governing body threatened Saturday to move all Olympic sailing events out of polluted Guanabara Bay unless the water is cleaner and floating rubbish is removed for next year's Rio Games.*

"If we can't get the water to a level, then we'll move it outside (to the Atlantic Ocean) — for sure," Peter Sowrey told The Associated Press on the final day of an Olympic test event.

Such a move would be an embarrassment to local organizers and the International Olympic Committee. They have said repeatedly the water is safe despite being filled with floating rubbish and untreated sewage that gushes down gullies from hillside favelas.

*Sowrey, the chief executive officer of ISAF, said one course for the test event inside the bay was closed after floating rubbish hindered racing for two days. Rubbish flowed into the bay despite little rain in Rio in recent weeks, probably the best weather officials could want.*

*He also complained he received no data during the week-long Olympic test from the state body that monitors water quality. A check of the website for Inea — the state institute — showed it had reported water quality on the bay only once in the last 10 days.*

*"We are not happy as a federation from the reporting on the water," Sowrey said. "We're not getting the reporting we expected to get."*

Rio's pollution has been in the spotlight since an independent five-month analysis by the AP published July 30 showed dangerously high levels of viruses from human sewage at all Rio Olympic water venues for sailing, rowing, canoeing, triathlon and distance swimming.

The IOC has declined to endorse testing for viruses, which can cause stomach and respiratory ailments that could knock an athlete out of competition.

*Sowrey said the closely watched sailing test event had gone "pretty well" from an operational viewpoint. But he said there was still too much raw sewage being pumped into the bay, and too much floating debris that makes fair racing impossible.*

"If we can't get it clean, we've got to do something," he said.

ISAF has three courses in the bay and the three in the open Atlantic. Malcolm Page, a two-time Olympic gold-medal sailor and a spokesman for ISAF, backed up Sowrey.

"Yes, you could sail all the competitions outside," he said.

Moving sailing out of Guanabara would be a blow to ISAF, which hopes to use the backdrop of Sugarloaf Mountain to draw fans to the sport. Television rights holders also love the postcard images, which look perfect from a distance.

Paul Henderson, the former president of ISAF and a former IOC member, said the event should be moved.

"ISAF should demand it be moved because Rio 2016 did not live up to their obligations," Henderson said in an email to AP.

Sailors at the week-long event wandered around the Marina da Gloria taking photos and videos of raw sewage still pouring into the water just a few steps from where they launch their boats. Raw sewage is also still flowing into Flamengo Beach, which will be used as a sailing viewing area for the Olympics, which open Aug. 5.

"We need much more improvement in cleaning up when it rains," Sowrey said. "And certainly closing down all the sewage outlets."

Sowrey, like the IOC, has declined to endorse viral testing, largely because the World Health Organization has not set a standard for viruses. But he said the high levels concerned him.

"Obviously I don't sleep well," he said. "I worry about it a lot. We're all worried about it."

He said he hoped to return to Rio before the end of the year, and he said it was unclear how soon ISAF would decide if it will move from the bay.

He said he also fears the water issue could distract from next year's Olympic sailing, turning the event into a debate forum on sanitation and pollution.

"We're worried," he said. "If the whole thing is around the quality of the water, then it's a failure for me."

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/920c...-chief-rio-events-could-be-moved-polluted-bay


----------



## marcusflorida2

To make it short and simple ... It's going to take place in the Guanabara Bay.


----------



## sharles38

https://www.facebook.com/aquecerio


----------



## sharles38

https://www.facebook.com/aquecerio


----------



## bairrosfelipe

_*And what about in the land of the Queen?

In this test event to Rio 2016Olympics, at the Marina da Gloria, tax saw a British athlete peeing in the water and the other urinating on a tree. It must be terrible to live in the land of Queen Elizabeth II, where there are people urinating outside the potty.*_

We all know the Guanabara Bay is pollueted, and British people hates it, anyway make it dont helps much.:lol::lol:


----------



## Dan Caumo

*Test Events - Sailing*


----------



## sharles38

bairrosfelipe said:


>





bairrosfelipe said:


>


..


----------



## Dan Caumo

*Test Events: Open Water Swimming*


----------



## Dan Caumo

Floating olympic rings (50x20m) on Copacabana Beach in 2016:



F.Sacramento said:


> Mar de Copacabana terá anéis olímpicos flutuantes a partir de janeiro; veja imagens
> 
> A estátua de Drummond na Praia de Copacabana terá, no início de 2016, de dividir a atenção de curiosos para fotos e selfies com estes arcos olímpicos que Eduardo Paes vai instalar no mar. A* estrutura ficará, até as Olimpíadas, em frente à Rua Figueiredo Magalhães, a 250m da areia, e terá uns 20m de altura por 50m de comprimento.* *O projeto é de Abel Gomes*, também autor dos arcos olímpicos do Parque Madureira. Aliás, a peça de cores e luzes sobre as águas lembra um pouco outro projeto do craque Abel, a árvore de Natal do Bradesco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do blog do Ancelmo.


----------



## Olympico

Last Saturday there was an item on the BBC about the triathlon test event. The competitors where really impressed by the location, the challenging course, especially for the biking.


----------



## Dan Caumo

^^ Keri-Anne Payne, british, champion of the open water swimming test event, said on the video I posted above that while she was competing, she turned the head to the left and saw the Christ the Redeemer with the open arms on the top of the Corcovado Mountain and it was amazing.

By the way, it will be the first time the Open Water Swimming is going to happen on open sea.


----------



## Shadowriver

Looking on photos the Rio olympics scenes gonna be like paintings, best olympics visually


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## PedrrroAlves

costasa said:


> *Pista olímpica de BMX é apresentada com queda feia e esperança de legado*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pista de ciclismo BMX dos Jogos Rio 2016, em Deodoro, foi apresentada neste domingo com direito a um susto logo nas primeiras pedaladas olímpicas. Marcio Cleiton, atleta amador, sofreu uma queda, algo normal na modalidade. Mas ele ficou imóvel durante alguns instantes, o que causou apreensão na imprensa presente e fez com que o atendimento médico entrasse na pista. A demonstração terminou antes do fim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Diretor da Federação Estadual de ciclismo do Rio e corredor de supercross, Cristian Benigni considerou a pista de 350 metros superior a dos Jogos de Londres, em nível internacional e dentro das exigências da União de Ciclismo Internacional. A de Deodoro foi construída com recursos do governo federal, executada pela prefeitura e projetada pela mesma empresa da pista dos Jogos Olímpicos de Pequim e do Pan de Toronto, a Vigliecca & Associados.
> 
> ...
> Mais fotos


...


----------



## Lumbergo

why the fake grass? looks awful.


----------



## bairrosfelipe

Lumbergo said:


> why the fake grass? looks awful.


Rio is a tropical city, with lots of rain and heat. The natural grass would grow very fast producing very high manunteção costs, and maybe even mud.


----------



## Dan Caumo

^^ It is usually artificial grass, in London 2012 they used artificial grass too, the terrain is waterproof to prevent the deformation of the course due to rains, natural grass wouldn't resist.


----------



## PedrrroAlves

^^ I was going to say that


----------



## alemano

wow, beautiful images. Our media don't cover half of what those images show!


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*BMX Track*
































































































































































































































Cidade Olímpica


----------



## Dan Caumo

The Cycling MTB course is tracked:


----------



## cupview

Cidade Olímpica


----------



## cupview

RioMediaCenter


----------



## Langers

What are those three linked buildings all for?

Outdoor smimming venue eh? Interesting. Not a huge fan but if the Aussies do as well as they did in Athens I'll be cool with it!


----------



## RobH

Langers said:


> What are those three linked buildings all for?


Arena 1: During the Olympic Games it will host basketball, then wheelchair basketball and wheelchair rugby during the Paralympic Games.

Arena 2: During the Olympic Games it will host judo and wrestling, then boccia during the Paralympic Games.

Arena 3: During the Olympic Games it will host fencing and taekwondo, then judo during the Paralympic Games 

http://www.rio2016.com/en/venues-map



Langers said:


> Outdoor smimming venue eh? Interesting. Not a huge fan but if the Aussies do as well as they did in Athens I'll be cool with it!


No, the venue you quoted was the diving venue, the Maria Lenk Aquatic Centre constructed for the 2007 PanAms.

*Swimming will be indoors.....*

_The Olympic Aquatics Stadium will be in the heart of Barra Olympic Park, 10 minutes from the Olympic and Paralympic Village. It will host swimming and water polo during the Olympic Games and swimming during the Paralympic Games._


----------



## gabriel campos

Langers said:


> Outdoor smimming venue eh? Interesting. Not a huge fan but if the Aussies do as well as they did in Athens I'll be cool with it!


Nah


----------



## Olympico

Are the pillars just temporary? I don't see them in the rendings.


----------



## gabriel campos

Olympico said:


> Are the pillars just temporary? I don't see them in the rendings.


They're temporary as the whole venue :lol:
But it's the final project :bash:


----------



## Wey

By far the biggest letdown in all projects. FCKNG ENGINEERS! :gaah:


----------



## ROGER'Tachira

bastante adelantado....


----------



## skyscraperbarra

*2016 Olympics - Jacobsen in Rio*

*Golf Course*


----------



## Langers

Thanks guys for your responses  That swimming venue looks pretty great!


----------



## Wey

It'd have looked better without the pillars.


----------



## RyanRS25

Can't wait for the Olympics to start.


----------



## PedrrroAlves




----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin

I hope they don't sell tickets to those seats behind the pilastras.

:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin

By the way, the Olympic Park it's really great!!!


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park

September 2015*


























































Source: Miriam Jeske/Heusi Action/Brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## muckie

Pasting:


bairrosfelipe said:


> Galera estive meio por fora nessa semana, então não se se já postaram esse vídeo por aqui. Se não, aproveitem:


----------



## sharles38

..


bairrosfelipe said:


> *ESTÁDIO DE CANOAGEM SLALOM *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: Brasil 2016. Mais algumas fotos no link.


----------



## hugodiekonig

I really wonder if they can make it to at least March next year


----------



## PedrrroAlves

nati_manu









rodrigoro7

























luciamontanarella


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Mountain Bike*
































































































Brasil2016


----------



## RobH

> *Swimming's world governing body FINA has strongly criticized the organizers of next year's Olympics in Rio de Janeiro over what it says are substandard facilities and "disrespect" for aquatic events.*
> 
> FINA, which oversees some of the Olympics' most-watched events, attacked the organizers and Rio mayor Eduardo Paes on various grounds including slashing the seating capacity at the main pool, according to a FINA letter obtained by The Associated Press.
> 
> Athletes' health and safety could be at risk over viruses in the area of sea used for open water swimming events and organizers' decision to use an open-air venue for diving, water polo and synchronized swimming, FINA warns.
> 
> The letter, dated Monday and addressed by FINA president Julio Maglione to Paes and the organizing committee, was circulated among leading swimming figures.
> 
> It suggests relations are at breaking point.
> 
> "The recent decisions of Mr. Eduardo Paes ... are seriously damaging the image and value of FINA and its disciplines," the letter states. "This situation is in clear disrespect for the FINA requirements concerning aquatic venues, and will negatively affect the safety conditions and the level of performances of our athletes."
> 
> Four-time Olympic swimming champion Alexander Popov is quoted in the letter as saying that swimming conditions in Rio would be "a step back in relation to previous editions" of the Olympics.
> 
> FINA is particularly critical of changes to the Olympic Aquatics Stadium, the main pool for swimming's most-watched events. FINA says design changes mean the stadium will seat only between 12,500 and 13,000 people compared to 17,500 for the main pool at the last Olympics in London.
> 
> "Therefore, the main venue of the leading sport from the Olympic movement ... is diminished in terms of importance and value," the letter states.
> 
> "Providing less available space for TV, media, athletes and spectators, this will naturally have its negative impact in terms of the coverage of the Olympic competition and in terms of working conditions for all those using the venue."
> 
> The letter demands testing for virus levels in the water off the Copacabana beach, which will be used for men's and women's marathon swimming events. Organizers agreed to test for viruses earlier this month after earlier insisting that only bacterial testing was required.
> 
> That came after the AP released a five-month independent study showing high levels of viruses at Olympic venues for sailing, rowing, canoeing, triathlon and open-water swimming. About 1,400 athletes will compete in the hazardous waters.
> 
> The FINA letter also says athletes' safety is at risk from a decision not to put a roof over the open-air Maria Lenk Aquatic Park, which will hold the diving, water polo and synchronized swimming events. All took place indoors at London 2012.
> 
> "The weather conditions may influence not only the athletes' performances, but more importantly their health and safety," the letter warns, going on to criticize Paes for refusing proposals to put a temporary cover on the arena.
> 
> FINA's criticisms attracted support from Vladimir Salnikov, the influential head of Russia's swimming federation, who said "these problems have to be solved on time" and that earlier recommendations from FINA "obviously haven't been listened to," in comments Wednesday to Russian agency R-Sport.
> 
> AP Sports Writer Andrew Dampf in Rome contributed.
> 
> http://www.swimmersdaily.com/2015/0...zers-for-inadequate-aquatic-venue-conditions/


Have no idea how much of this criticism is valid, but seems to be some friction between FINA and Rio.

Personally, the capacity of the main swimming venue seems fine to me. And Barcelona and Athens coped with open air swimming pools so maybe it's less than ideal but it hardly seems like the end of the world. The only criticism I'd go along with would be the water quality one, which is obviously still of concern.


----------



## p_leighton

^^They do have a point though.


----------



## Bandeirante1

*FINA*
*PR 83 - Marathon Swimming Olympic Test Event Rio 2016*

Lausanne (SUI), September 18, 2015 - Following the Marathon Swimming Olympic Test Event, held in Copacabana beach in Rio de Janeiro (BRA) on August 22-23, 2015, the FINA Sports Medicine Committee, together with the concerned National Federations, made a follow-up with the 50 swimmers from 12 nations that took part in the competition.

Up to date, 26 days after the conclusion of the event, there is no notice of any subsequent health issue on the athletes that competed in Rio, from the following countries: Brazil, Canada, China, Czech Republic, France, Germany, Great Britain, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Japan and Netherlands.

Consequently, the waters of the Copacabana beach were safe during the organisation of the Marathon Swimming test event.

The FINA Sports Medicine Committee, in co-ordination with the IOC, Rio 2016 Organising Committee and INEA (Brazilian State Institute for the Environment), will continue conducting tests and monitoring the quality of the waters in Copacabana beach, in accordance with International Standards.
http://www.fina.org/H2O/index.php?o...test-event-rio-2016&catid=416:2015&Itemid=246


----------



## Sportsfan

I think it's laughable that FINA is claiming to speak on behalf of swimmer safety when they have still not adequately addressed the concerns resulting from the death of open water swimmer Fran Crippen in 2010. FINA is a slave to its sponsors and the corruption emanating from its relationship with nefarious elements of the Middle East oil cartels is also a major concern. It's attitude towards seating capacity also proves that FINA has no interest in supporting the IOC's Agenda 2020 protocol.


----------



## Andre Goth

RobH said:


> Have no idea how much of this criticism is valid, but seems to be some friction between FINA and Rio.
> 
> Personally, the capacity of the main swimming venue seems fine to me. And Barcelona and Athens coped with open air swimming pools so maybe it's less than ideal but it hardly seems like the end of the world. The only criticism I'd go along with would be the water quality one, which is obviously still of concern.


About the capacity of the Olympic Aquatics Stadium, the mayor of the city just confirmed today, the gross capacity is indeed 18,000 places, with about 1,400 seats with partial vision due to the columns of the stadium, and almost all the places have been sold! in fact, I do not even know where did this story came, given that the stadium is almost ready, with chairs bought and already being installed. So, FINA is wrong.

The water quality criticism is manifestly unfounded, given that the very FINA attested to the quality at test-events.

I think the main problem, for FINA, is that the aquatic center is even far from being the main attraction of the Olympic Park.


----------



## sharles38

Velodrome



nieltdsg said:


>


..


----------



## sharles38

F.Sacramento said:


> * Slalom em Deodoro*


..


----------



## sharles38

PedrrroAlves said:


> Ilha Pura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> albuquerquebabi


..


----------



## cupview

Cidade Olímpica


----------



## cupview

Ricardo Cassiano/ Prefeitura do Rio


----------



## cupview

Ricardo Cassiano / Prefeitura do Rio









Ricardo Cassiano / Prefeitura do Rio









Ricardo Cassiano / Prefeitura do Rio









Ricardo Cassiano / Prefeitura do Rio









Ricardo Cassiano / Prefeitura do Rio


Olympic Park (89%):
Arena Carioca 1: 92%
Arena Carioca 2: 94%
Arena Carioca 3: 95%
IBC: 96%
MPC: 88%
Hotel: 83%
Velodrome: 65%
Tennis Center: 74%
Arena do Futuro: 87%
Aquatic Stadium: 89%

Golf Course: 98%

Athletes Village: 91%

Deodoro Park:
Mountain bike:100%
BMX: 100%
Canoe Slalom: 85%
Arena da Juventude: 65%


----------



## onthehudson

The US dollar will go far when the games are on, if it stays the same or gets even higher. It's almost at 4 reais to one dollar!!!

Selling 1.00000 USD 
you get 3.90055 BRL Buying 1.00000 USD 
you pay 3.90770 BRL


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Deodoro Park*
























































Rodrigo Carvalho


----------



## cupview

Velodrome































































Fotos: Amerson Petronilo


Facade test:


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*

































































https://www.facebook.com/rio2016?fref=photo


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin

What they gonna do with those appartments after the Games?


----------



## Pedrop.rio

^^ They're gonna list it with a regular real state broker.

I think some units have already been sold, indeed.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Pedrop.rio said:


> ^^ They're gonna list it with a regular real state broker.
> 
> I think some units have already been sold, indeed.


And who own them right now? Rio de Janeiro's municipality? COB? IOC?


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA

*Subway - linha 4 - São Conrado Station*









































































Veja mais fotos em https://www.flickr.com/photos/metrolinha4/ - See more at: http://www.metrolinha4.com.br/#sthash.6W1IOOtO.dpuf


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA

*Subway - Line 4 - Jardim Oceânico Station
*













































































































Veja mais fotos em https://www.flickr.com/photos/metrolinha4/ - See more at: http://www.metrolinha4.com.br/#sthash.6W1IOOtO.dpuf[/QUOTE]


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA

*Subway - Line 4 - Nossa Senhora da Paz Station
*
























































Veja mais fotos em https://www.flickr.com/photos/metrolinha4/ - See more at: http://www.metrolinha4.com.br/#sthash.6W1IOOtO.dpuf[/QUOTE]


----------



## hack404

Is it still on track for mid-2016?


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA

YEP!


----------



## hack404

Any word on if it will ever get extended to Terminal Alvorada?


----------



## Pedrop.rio

Yuri S Andrade said:


> And who own them right now? Rio de Janeiro's municipality? COB? IOC?


A private real state building company that already owned the land... They've funded the entire construction works and will grant the Olympic Village to the IOC during the Games, in exchange for some tax deductions.


----------



## RobH

And this, ladies and gentlemen, is why they have test events. Something like this should be easily fixable before the Games....



> *BMX test event for Rio Olympics receives poor grade*
> By STEPHEN WADE Oct. 4, 2015 9:55 PM EDT
> 
> *RIO DE JANEIRO (AP) — The BMX track for next year's Rio Olympics hosted its first test event on Sunday but received a poor grade from riders.*
> 
> The two-day test event was reduced to one day after some of the world's top riders declined to race on Saturday, citing dangerous jumps and turns.
> 
> Organizers tried to modify the track for Sunday, but both men and women wound up using the women's circuit as the men's course was deemed too risky.
> 
> To add to the problems, Sunday's racing was washed out by a downpour after three hours.
> 
> "The changes have improved it, but it's still not race ready," said Tory Nyhaug of Canada, who won gold in the recent Pan Am Games in Toronto. "There will still have to be some changes make for the Olympics, for sure."
> 
> The track was designed by Tom Ritzehthaler, who also built the courses for the last two Olympics in Beijing and London.
> 
> "When we first rolled up it was definitely dangerous," Nyhaug said. "There were some jumps that were pretty dangerous for us that we wouldn't have jumped."
> 
> Mariana Pajon of Colombia, the gold medalist three years ago in London, called the track "fast and challenging with bigger jumps than usual" and said it had improved in the last few says.
> 
> Pajon has broken 18 bones in her career — and she's proud of it.
> 
> "I have more broken bones than world titles," she said, ticking off fractures to her wrists, ribs, collarbones and ankles.
> 
> "If you want to do something safe, just go swimming," she added.
> 
> Dutch rider Niek Kimmann said riders were disappointed to race so little, and several said they would probably return before the Olympic to practice.
> 
> "It's not a good thing that a lot of riders show up and it isn't completely ready," Kimmann said.
> 
> More @ http://bigstory.ap.org/urn:publicid:ap.org:dd99ac0d04de4c8196d0cc411c7e8e93


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Tennis Centre*
























CidadeOlimpica


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Cariocas Arenas*
































CidadeOlimpica


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Velodrome*








































CidadeOlimpica


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Aquatics Stadium*
























CidadeOlimpica


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Future Arena*
































CidadeOlimpica


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*IBC and MPC*
































CidadeOlimpica


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Olympic Road*
















CidadeOlimpica


----------



## eac

Only 20 workers n the Tennis Centre..


----------



## PedrrroAlves




----------



## Jim856796

*Rio 2016 Announces Series of Savings to Appease Brazilian Public Amid Financial Crisis*

* Rio 2016 will slash the budget for next year's Olympic and Paralympic Games by as much as 30 percent, as stated by director of communications Mario Andrada.
* Test event infrastructure will will be significantly scaled back, and all promotional videos will be made in-house rather than outsourced.
* The volunteer force will be reduced from 70,000 to 60,000
* The cost-cutting measures come amid a serious economic crisis across Brazil.
* Organizers hope that the series of cutbacks will help them keep to within their planned £2.38 billion ($3.6 billion/€3.2 billion) budget.
* Andrada insists that the Olympic and Paralympic events themselves will not be affected by the cuts.

Source: InsideTheGames.biz.


----------



## ticosk8

^^

Thank God!


----------



## prp002

Jim856796 said:


> *Rio 2016 Announces Series of Savings to Appease Brazilian Public Amid Financial Crisis*
> 
> * Rio 2016 will slash the budget for next year's Olympic and Paralympic Games by as much as 30 percent, as stated by director of communications Mario Andrada.
> * Test event infrastructure will will be significantly scaled back, and all promotional videos will be made in-house rather than outsourced.
> * The volunteer force will be reduced from 70,000 to 60,000
> * The cost-cutting measures come amid a serious economic crisis across Brazil.
> * Organizers hope that the series of cutbacks will help them keep to within their planned £2.38 billion ($3.6 billion/€3.2 billion) budget.
> * Andrada insists that the Olympic and Paralympic events themselves will not be affected by the cuts.
> 
> Source: InsideTheGames.biz.


----------



## sharles38

Rio will host the best Olympic Games ever despite the cuts and haters.

Some hater also said months ago that the works would not be ready in time and yet the authorities have recognized that everything is on schedule.

What makes someone to cheer against the success of the Olympic Games? So weird!


----------



## Jim856796

*Rio 2016 Equestrian Events "Could Be Moved Out of Brazil"*

Brazil's Ministry of Agriculture, Livestock and Supply has been warned to speed up the process allowing international horses to be brought into the country, or risk competition at next year's Rio de Janeiro Olympic and Paralympic Games being moved outside of the host nation.

* Speaking in Sao Paulo, Brazilian Equestrian National Federation President Luiz Roberto Giugni accused the Government of delaying the process, and warned it must be completed within the next few weeks.
* Delays are thought to relate to medical issues following the outbreak of several cases of the highly infectious Glanders disease in Brazil, including several close to the proposed venue within the Deodoro venues cluster.
* The failure of the Ministry to confirm its final health protocol in time contributed to no international teams competing at August's test event, a three-day eventing competition in which there were ultimately only domestic participants.
* A "regionalized zone" was installed around the venue for the test event to protect against contamination.

Source: InsidetheGames.biz


----------



## sharles38

*Mountain Bike Test Event, this Sunday:*


----------



## sharles38

BMX:

https://www.facebook.com/RenatoRezendeRacing/videos/1016741118346025/


----------



## RobH

Good decision.



> *Rio 2016 athletes denied medal by drugs cheats to have their own ceremony, reveals WADA President*
> 
> World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) President Sir Craig Reedie has promised that any athlete denied a medal at Rio 2016 due to drug cheats will have their own formal awards ceremony at a later date.
> 
> Although there has not been an established policy for reassigning medals in these types of instances, Sir Craig believes it is important that clean athletes get "their moment in the sun".
> 
> "We are going to make sure that, when the medals are re-awarded, they are presented properly," said the Briton, who is also vice-president of the International Olympic Committee (IOC).
> 
> Approved by the IOC, next year’s Olympic Games will be the first to benefit from the recommendation.


http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...o-have-their-own-ceremony-says-wada-president


----------



## Andre Goth

*Haters* will hate...


----------



## sharles38

PedrrroAlves said:


> *Mountain Bike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brasil2016
> 
> Dudu estava lá!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricardo Cassiano/ PCRJ


..


----------



## sharles38

*Riders and organisers hail Rio 2016 mountain bike course after test event
*

Technically challenging course is praised by world’s top mountain bikers, who predict an exciting spectacle at the Olympic Games 

Competitors and organisers declared themselves delighted with the outcome of the Rio 2016 mountain bike test event at Deodoro Olympic Park on Sunday (11 October). An exciting course and good organisation were highlighted, with only the hot spring weather causing some discomfort among a field featuring many of the world’s leading mountain bikers.

“We are extremely satisfied,” said Peter van den Abeele, head of off-road at the International Cycling Union (UCI). “The course was really well delivered and we only received positive comments. I was very involved in the London Games, which were excellent, and I thought it would be very difficult for upcoming organisers to do better. But after seeing this (the Rio course), it will be way better than London, so congratulations.”

More here: http://www.rio2016.com/en/news/news...io-2016-mountain-bike-course-after-test-event


----------



## TEBC

Since there is no delays to british media complain lets talk about the jacares at the golf course...


----------



## muckie

Galera... para de atiçar a antipatia alheia tb né


----------



## Big Boss

opcorn: kk


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Tennis Center*
















































Brasil2016


----------



## Chevy114

Is there more roof coming or is that it?


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ Yes, there is more roof coming. It will look like this when completed:


----------



## Paolo98.To

^^

But, in this video, the roof is like it is currently...








So... what is the final project for the roof...?? :nuts: :?


----------



## PedrrroAlves

^^ 
This is the original version.


----------



## Kenni

So which is it?


----------



## sharles38

Even if it was totally financed by the government, the costs of Olimpics Games represent very little to Brazilian economy. It's completely different of Greece.


----------



## Hourglassnebula

ticosk8 said:


> Rio 2016 has nothing to do with Athens 2004, and "record breaking" :dunno: I didn't really understand.
> 
> *The private sector is financing 57 percent of the costs of the 2016 Olympics in Rio de Janeiro*, Mayor Eduardo Paes said Friday during the latest installment of the EFE Breakfast discussion series.
> 
> *"With the exception of Atlanta, where the (1996) Olympic Games were almost totally financed by Coca-Cola, no other city hosting the event has had such a contribution from the private sector," he said.*
> 
> http://www.efe.com/efe/english/spor...contribution-to-rio-olympics/50000266-2619965





sharles38 said:


> Even if it was totally financed by the government, the costs of Olimpics Games represent very little to Brazilian economy. It's completely different of Greece.


Yes you cannot compare Brazil with Greece directly, but Brazil shouldn't been hosting the Olympic games, not when the economy is so weak. Look at the world cup fiasco, they overspent in every single stadium and facilities... Even with the 57% that has been provided through private funding, we are still left with 43% of a money that could have been spent in the city itself.


----------



## ticosk8

Hourglassnebula said:


> Yes you cannot compare Brazil with Greece directly, but Brazil shouldn't been hosting the Olympic games, not when the economy is so weak. Look at the world cup fiasco, they overspent in every single stadium and facilities... Even with the 57% that has been provided through private funding, we are still left with 43% of a money that could have been spent in the city itself.


The world cup was a fiasco? Are you crazy? it was considered one of the best world cup ever. If you are mentioning the infrastructure as a whole I agree with you, but everyone knows that FIFA does not care about the host country's legacy a lot.

Don't make any sense compare the world cup here in Brasil with the OG in Rio, because the last one is far more organized and the legacy will practically change the city.

And the Brazilian economy has been weak recently, when Rio was chosen to host the games it was very strong and healthy :lol:


----------



## Andre Goth

Hourglassnebula said:


> Yes you cannot compare Brazil with Greece directly, but Brazil shouldn't been hosting the Olympic games, not when the economy is so weak. Look at the world cup fiasco, they overspent in every single stadium and facilities... Even with the 57% that has been provided through private funding, we are still left with 43% of a money that could have been spent in the city itself.


GDP (PPP) of the *STATE OF RIO DE JANEIRO:* Us$ 376,5 billions
Cost of Olympic Games: Us$ 12 billions 
3,2% of the GDP of *THE STATE OF RIO DE JANEIRO*


----------



## sharles38

Hourglassnebula said:


> Yes you cannot compare Brazil with Greece directly, but Brazil shouldn't been hosting the Olympic games, not when the economy is so weak. Look at the world cup fiasco, they overspent in every single stadium and facilities... Even with the 57% that has been provided through private funding, we are still left with 43% of a money that could have been spent in the city itself.


World Cup wasn't a Fiasco and its budget was much bigger than olimpics. 

43% have been spent in the city itself, because the olimpic stadiums are legacy and also it had increased our budget in tourism, since we had been chosen for Olimpics.


----------



## RobH

sharles38 said:


> Even if it was totally financed by the government, the costs of Olimpics Games represent very little to Brazilian economy. It's completely different of Greece.


Even with Greece the cost of the Olympics was a small proportion of their GDP. Athens 2004 was symptomatic of their problems rather than a direct cause.


----------



## Hourglassnebula

ticosk8 said:


> The world cup was a fiasco? Are you crazy? it was considered one of the best world cup ever. If you are mentioning the infrastructure as a whole I agree with you, but everyone knows that FIFA does not care about the host country's legacy a lot.
> 
> Don't make any sense compare the world cup here in Brasil with the OG in Rio, because the last one is far more organized and the legacy will practically change the city.
> 
> And the Brazilian economy has been weak recently, when Rio was chosen to host the games it was very strong and healthy :lol:


To Brazil the World Cup was a fiasco...How? Well look how much money was stolen while building the stadiums plus the facilities...And how little use some of them have now. When you have a country that needs investment badly on its infrastructure, education, safety etc etc , and you throw it in some short-term soccer event, that's a fiasco. *"And the Brazilian economy has been weak recently*" no, that's not true...It's been going down for quite awhile http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NY.GDP.MKTP.KD.ZG

I'm Brazilian, most people responding to my posts are Brazilian and we all know that Brazil needs to focus on itself. And Rio, a quick browse on google map will explain how badly the city needs help. I love my Country and i am always cheering for it to get better, but i am not naive to what's happening. Let's hope i am wrong about the Olympics.


----------



## FilipeR

So, you are telling that Brazil World Cup was a fiasco as a investiment and not as event. If you're saying that I agree. It was a fiasco. I think that Rio OG will be one of the best OG, but thats not what the country needs at the moment.
Ps.: sorry for my english.


----------



## Hourglassnebula

FilipeR said:


> So, you are telling that Brazil World Cup was a fiasco as a investiment and not as event. If you're saying that I agree. It was a fiasco. I think that Rio OG will be one of the best OG, but thats not what the country needs at the moment.
> Ps.: sorry for my english.


Exactly


----------



## pesto

ticosk8 said:


> The world cup was a fiasco? Are you crazy? it was considered one of the *best world cup ever.* If you are mentioning the infrastructure as a whole I agree with you, but everyone knows that :lol:a lot.
> 
> Don't make any sense compare the world cup here in Brasil with the OG in Rio, because the last one is far more organized and the legacy will practically change the city.
> 
> And the Brazilian economy has been weak recently, when Rio was chosen to host the games it was very strong and healthy :lol:


lol. Great double think; like "the surgery was a success but the patient died."

You're ready for a career in politics.


----------



## campineiro1

BRT Transolimpica - It will connect the Deodoro Cluster with the Barra Olympic Park.



JoaoPSF said:


> Também tirei algumas fotos do avião nesse mesmo dia. Ângulo um pouco diferente.


New Light Train system.


PedrrroAlves said:


> Eduardo Paes


The golf course is ready for the event test.


costasa said:


> O Centro Olímpico de Golf foi entregue hoje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos do Instagram do Dudu https://instagram.com/p/-Y5ExwtWu3/


The live site is being constructed.


cupview said:


> Começaram as estruturas das tendas do Live Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wall Construtora


----------



## nandocattan

Don't forget that from this 43%, the major part (if not the whole amount) is investment in city infra-structure, i.e. BRT lines, metro, public squares, investments against flood, etc. So, what's the point?


----------



## Isaaac

Hourglassnebula said:


> Yes you cannot compare Brazil with Greece directly, but Brazil shouldn't been hosting the Olympic games, not when the economy is so weak. Look at the world cup fiasco, they overspent in every single stadium and facilities... Even with the 57% that has been provided through private funding, we are still left with 43% of a money that could have been spent in the city itself.


What's your point? At this point not doing the olympic games? (or just trolling with a nonsense discussion?) It was something decided years ago, and it's done. Stupid discussing this matter at this point, a few months before the games.

The point is: the city is going through major transformation in its infraestructure, renovation of degraded areas, tourism infraestructure (big increase of hotel rooms which will make Rio more affordable for tourists), private investiments, international recognition and so on, and we will only have a veredict if the investment was worth in a few years. The World Cup has brought very little in this sense. In the city I live (Brasilia), almost nothing significant was done to the infraestructure of the city, and that is not the case in Rio. 

Even with economic crisis Brazil is going through, all the investment Rio has been receiving will have a positive outcome, I believe. And BTW the olympics weren't the only, not even the main reason Greece went through an economic crisis.


----------



## sharles38

pesto said:


> lol. Great double think; like "the surgery was a success but the patient died."
> 
> You're ready for a career in politics.


If Brazil is dead, It has nothing to do with World Cup.


----------



## Brazilian001

*Table Tennis Test Event*


----------



## sharles38

Isaaac said:


> What's your point? At this point not doing the olympic games? (or just trolling with a nonsense discussion?) It was something decided years ago, and it's done. Stupid discussing this matter at this point, a few months before the games.
> 
> The point is: the city is going through major transformation in its infraestructure, renovation of degraded areas, tourism infraestructure (big increase of hotel rooms which will make Rio more affordable for tourists), private investiments, international recognition and so on, and we will only have a veredict if the investment was worth in a few years. The World Cup has brought very little in this sense. In the city I live (Brasilia), almost nothing significant was done to the infraestructure of the city, and that is not the case in Rio.
> 
> Even with economic crisis Brazil is going through, all the investment Rio has been receiving will have a positive outcome, I believe. And BTW the olympics weren't the only, not even the main reason Greece went through an economic crisis.


When we don't have anything to talk about the reality, it remains for us talking about the hypothesis.


----------



## Andre Goth

It's the old "*city vs. city*" in disguise. The old rivalry within Brazil between some of the inhabitants of its two largest cities, this may explain exacerbated criticism of some users...

hno:


----------



## ticosk8

pesto said:


> lol. Great double think; like "the surgery was a success but the patient died."
> 
> You're ready for a career in politics.


:dunno:

Do you think Brazil is in a crisis due to the world cup? Really? :lol:


----------



## Hourglassnebula

Isaaac said:


> What's your point? At this point not doing the olympic games? (or just trolling with a nonsense discussion?) It was something decided years ago, and it's done. Stupid discussing this matter at this point, a few months before the games.
> 
> The point is: the city is going through major transformation in its infraestructure, renovation of degraded areas, tourism infraestructure (big increase of hotel rooms which will make Rio more affordable for tourists), private investiments, international recognition and so on, and we will only have a veredict if the investment was worth in a few years. The World Cup has brought very little in this sense. In the city I live (Brasilia), almost nothing significant was done to the infraestructure of the city, and that is not the case in Rio.
> 
> Even with economic crisis Brazil is going through, all the investment Rio has been receiving will have a positive outcome, I believe. And BTW the olympics weren't the only, not even the main reason Greece went through an economic crisis.


My point is simply that i'm concerned about my Country. That's all. I saw this thread and did some further reading and got concerned. Of course that the decision has been made long ago, but that doesn't stop me from being concerned. Some of you guys think i'm trolling or that i have something against Rio. I don't...It has nothing to do with Sao Paulo and Rio rivalry. I'm not even from Sao Paulo, i currently reside there, that's all. I gave my humble opinion on what i think about Rio hosting the Olympics. No need to get all worked up


----------



## Isaaac

Hourglassnebula said:


> My point is simply that i'm concerned about my Country. That's all. I saw this thread and did some further reading and got concerned. Of course that the decision has been made long ago, but that doesn't stop me from being concerned. Some of you guys think i'm trolling or that i have something against Rio. I don't...It has nothing to do with Sao Paulo and Rio rivalry. I'm not even from Sao Paulo, i currently reside there, that's all. I gave my humble opinion on what i think about Rio hosting the Olympics. No need to get all worked up


If you were concerned, you would be concerned about an event that Brazil is committed to do being well organised and successful, not bringing stupid issues that Rio should not be hosting the games at this point. This event being a fiasco would be something to worry about, which would only worsen Brazil's situation. And btw, it seems the organisation of the event is doing ok until now.


----------



## Hourglassnebula

Isaaac;128785640[B said:


> If you were concerned, you would be concerned about an event that Brazil is committed to do being well organised and successful, not bringing stupid issues that Rio should not be hosting the games at this point[/B]. This event being a fiasco would be something to worry about, which would only worsen Brazil's situation. And btw, it seems the organisation of the event is doing ok until now.


I have no idea what you meant.
I don't want to derail this thread so this is my last post here. Y'all can go back to posting photos. Cheers


----------



## sharles38

:hi:


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Olympic Golf*































































Brasil2016


----------



## Brazilian001

*Juventude Arena in Deodoro Cluster*























































Source: http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Metal is the Law

PedrrroAlves said:


> *Olympic Golf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brasil2016


----------



## Brazilian001

*Modern Pentathlon Pool in Deodoro Cluster*























































Source: http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Christchurch

brazilian001 said:


> *Hockey Center*


is this going to be the main hockey stadium used or is there a bigger one


----------



## t23uirapuru

Christchurch said:


> is this going to be the main hockey stadium used or is there a bigger one


Yes, this is going to be the main hockey stadium but there will gonna be temporary seats. The main hockey stadium will host 10.000 spectators. 7.500 on the temporary standings. 

And the secondary hockey stadium will host 5.000 spectators. All of them on temporary standings


----------



## Brazilian001

*Canoe Slalom Test Event*























































Source: http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## radagast93

Couldn't be more amazed with the preparation of Brazil and people of it. They answer the doubt. Can't wait 2016 comes


----------



## ticosk8

Arena da Juventude is getting awesome! I passed by it yesterday and the works are going very well!


----------



## p_leighton

CidadeOlimpica


----------



## cupview

Tennis Centre










Charleston Silva









Cristiano Lopes









Charleston Silva









Anna Rebelo


----------



## Mr.Falcon

Hourglassnebula said:


> Yes you cannot compare Brazil with Greece directly, but Brazil shouldn't been hosting the Olympic games, not when the economy is so weak. Look at the world cup fiasco, they overspent in every single stadium and facilities... Even with the 57% that has been provided through private funding, we are still left with 43% of a money that could have been spent in the city itself.





nandocattan said:


> Don't forget that from this 43%, the major part (if not the whole amount) is investment in city infra-structure, i.e. BRT lines, metro, public squares, investments against flood, etc. So, what's the point?


Exactly


----------



## Mr.Falcon

Of course we are not advocating chaos in other public services. But the relationship of the Olympics to the World Cup is basically the proximity that these events occurred in Brazil, the organization is completely different. You cannot compare a good structure planning, including financial, of the Olympics with FIFA.


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*


----------



## cupview

*Tennis Centre*



























































































Gabriel Heusi/Brasil2016


----------



## p_leighton

An adjacent tennis court has been repainted:

1









2


----------



## Jim856796

The Deodoro Arena has a permanent stand on only one side. Does this mean there will be a temporary stand on the other side to parallel the permanent stand for the Olympic fencing events?


----------



## cupview

Olympic Park
















































































Cidade Olímpica


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin

This is a huge heritage!


----------



## PortoNuts

> *It's So Bad in Brazil That Olympians Will Have to Pay for Their Own AC*
> 
> *The Brazilian economic crisis has finally hit the 2016 Olympics. Following a new round of cost-cutting by the Rio 2016 organizers, athletes will be asked to pay for the air conditioning in their dorm rooms. Stadium backdrops will be stripped to their bare essentials. Fancy cars and gourmet food for VIPs are out.*
> 
> "The goal here is to organize games without public funding and to organize games that make sense from an economic point of view," Rio 2016 spokesman Mario Andrada said in an interview.
> 
> That economic focus has changed radically in the six years since Rio was awarded the Games – South America’s first. At the time, Brazil’s government pledged $700 million toward any budgetary overrun. Then the economy tanked. Unemployment has soared, and the local currency, the real, has lost one-third of its value against the dollar in the last year.
> 
> Now, with costs that ran up to 2 billion reais ($520 million) over budget and the public commitment in doubt, the organizers must stick firmly to the 7.4 billion reais they expect to earn from sponsorships, ticket sales, and a grant from the International Olympic Committee.
> 
> Final decisions on what to pare back and how much should be finalized by next week, Andrada said.
> 
> By the time the Games begin, the committee plans to have 500 fewer paid staff than the 5,000 it originally expected. The deepest cuts will probably come from operational areas like catering, transportation and cleaning services.
> 
> Shifting the cost for air conditioning and other amenities from the host city to each nation’s Olympic committee – or to the athletes themselves – is a big deal, said Nick Symmonds, a two-time Olympic runner.
> 
> “The world wants to tune in and watch the world’s greatest athletes compete at the absolute highest level," Symmonds said.
> 
> "If you don’t provide them with good food, a good place to sleep and comfortable temperature, they won’t be able to recover and bring the A-plus product that the world is demanding. To cut the budget on athletes’ hospitality and comfort, that’s just going to cheapen the games.”
> 
> ...


http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...pics-to-athletes-air-conditioning-costs-extra


----------



## t23uirapuru

Jim856796 said:


> The Deodoro Arena has a permanent stand on only one side. Does this mean there will be a temporary stand on the other side to parallel the permanent stand for the Olympic fencing events?


Yes, there will bee a 2.000 capacity permanent stand ans a 3.000 capacity temporary stand . And the deodoro arena will also host some games of women basket


----------



## Jim856796

^^How come half of the seats in the Deodoro Arena are temporary? The arena is planned to be used mostly for practice/training? Is the temporary seating planned to be removed after the games or just be telescopic/retractable seating?


----------



## t23uirapuru

Jim856796 said:


> ^^How come half of the seats in the Deodoro Arena are temporary? The arena is planned to be used mostly for practice/training? Is the temporary seating planned to be removed after the games or just be telescopic/retractable seating?



The temporary seating is planed to be totally removed after the games. The arena will be a training facility and will host smaller events like school games and local events.


----------



## Jim856796

*Rio 2016 Promise Adequate Air Conditioning Will Be Provided in Olympic Village*

Air conditioning will be provided in all bedrooms and communal facilities in the Rio 2016 Athletes Village, organisers have promised today following multiple reports that such facilities would be sacrificed in order to reduce costs.

Various cost-cutting measures have been introduced in recent months as Brazil continues to overcome economic problems. Some of those measures include utilising temporary structures as well as cheaper products and services.

But even though the Games take place during the Southern Hemisphere's winter months, the absence of free air conditioning would be a concern because temperatures in Rio de Janeiro could still be high, reaching 36.4 degrees Celsius during August. It was suggested that only the communal areas would have air conditioning, and a fan would be placed in each bedroom, but plans have now changed their plans to include air conditioning in all facilities.

Source: InsidetheGames.biz.


----------



## cupview

*Tennis Centre*

Getting ready for Brasil Masters Cup 2015 (december 10-12)










Vanessa Santos









Vanessa Santos









Vanessa Santos









Vanessa Santos









Vanessa Santos









Vanessa Santos









Paulo Tarso Salles









Paulo Tarso Salles


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*


















































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## cupview

*Tennis Centre* 06/12






































































Claudio Coutinho


----------



## cupview




----------



## Brazilian001

*Deodoro*




































































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## cupview

Tennis Centre - Test Event










Rio 2016/ Alex Ferro









Rio 2016/ Alex Ferro









Rio 2016/ Alex Ferro









Paulo Salles









CBT - Confederação Brasileira de Tênis









CBT - Confederação Brasileira de Tênis









CBT - Confederação Brasileira de Tênis









CBT - Confederação Brasileira de Tênis









CBT - Confederação Brasileira de Tênis


----------



## cupview

Pedro Serra










Márcio Cavalcante










Aerte Ferrari


Basketball Arena









Fábio Grijó


----------



## Stuntmaster

Ainda me pergunto se não vão terminar de cobrir o centro de tenis...essa cobertura em apenas uma parte está muito feia, parece que perde o padrão...


----------



## Brazilian001

*Tennis centre*



















http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## ticosk8

The most beautiful olympic park ever! :cheers:


----------



## Brazilian001

*Tennis centre*


----------



## Christchurch

Does anyone know what colour the athletics track will be during the olympics? i know its blue now but is it going to be replaced


----------



## ticosk8

^^

On the Brazilian forum was said that the track would be orange such as the old athletics tracks, but I'm not sure if it' right or not because I read this information months ago.


----------



## Brazilian001

edit


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*









































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*









































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## BenC32

It's taking shape nicely. Looking forward to this. Hope Great Britain can perform well again in the medals tables.


----------



## The Real Gazmon

Concrete. Concrete everywhere. I'm assuming they'll plant trees and gardens though.


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

Será que não irão pintar o concreto como na maquete virtual?


----------



## redspork02

come on RIO! Viva LATINO AMERICA! Por la raza! por la jente!


----------



## ticosk8

The Real Gazmon said:


> Concrete. Concrete everywhere. I'm assuming they'll plant trees and gardens though.


They will not plant more trees there because all those empty spaces (concrete ones) will be a residential complex after the games.

The master plan after the games here:










^^

I think this one is outdated because the layout of the olympic park has changed.


----------



## ticosk8

The newer Rio's landmark will open tomorrow!!! :banana:

It's one of the many projects that are planned for the Rio's port zone.

*Museu do Amanhã (Museum of Tomorrow)​*


LRenato said:


>





brazilian001 said:


> Cidade Olímpica





brazilian001 said:


> Daniel Capella


----------



## cupview

Olympic Park 95% done






































































Renato Sette / Divulgação Prefeitura do Rio)


----------



## RobH

How's the velodrome looking internally?


----------



## RobH

> *The laying of the Rio 2016 athletics track in the Olympic stadium – delayed by renovations in the trouble-dogged arena – will take place in February, in good time for the Olympic and Paralympic Test events scheduled for May.*
> 
> “We are in the process of delivering the material and we expect to start installation at the beginning of February,” Andrea Vallauri, head of Mondo’s Sports Division, told insidethegames.
> 
> “Everything should be completed by the end of March in time for the Test event planned for the beginning of May.
> 
> "That is a fixed point.”
> 
> The athletics Test event for the Olympics is scheduled to be the Ibero-American Championships from May 14 until 16.


http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...tadium-track-to-be-laid-in-february-say-mondo


----------



## PedrrroAlves

RobH said:


> How's the velodrome looking internally?


----------



## [email protected]

The Real Gazmon said:


> Concrete. Concrete everywhere. I'm assuming they'll plant trees and gardens though.


They are already planting trees and gardens, though not as much as one would like to. This isn't something bad, since Rio is a very "green" city, including having the world's biggest urban forest.

It is just a matter of perspective. Once you're inside the Olympic Park, everywhere you look outside of it gives you a better sensation nature-wise.


----------



## RobH

Thanks Pedro. The reason I asked for the velodrome pics is that there's meant to be a test event in there in less than 3 months. It took London 2 months to install its track and of course that won't be the only thing that needs to be done in there (is it actually airtight/watertight yet?).

It's the only venue on the Park that's a little worrisome in terms of completion date I think.


----------



## BlazerBlaze

I hope the 5% left includes a lot of color because there's way to much grey. Are they still going to paint the winding path through the middle of the park different colors?


----------



## [email protected]

BlazerBlaze said:


> I hope the 5% left includes a lot of color because there's way to much grey. Are they still going to paint the winding path through the middle of the park different colors?


Looks like it. Let's hope they stick with the plan...


----------



## cupview

Brasil 2016


----------



## gavstar00

Question: What is the state of play with the Estádio Olímpico João Havelange? I know they had to close it due to the roof - are works ongoing and have the additional seats at the ends been installed yet?


----------



## ticosk8

^^

The works are going well there, mainly the ones regarding the track and the surroundings such as the new train station terminal, live sites and details inside the stadium. The additional seats will be installed only next year due to the maintenance cost, but that's not a problem because it's not necessary much time to accomplish that.

I didn't get to find any updated pics from there, but I know the works are on schedule.


----------



## sharles38

The roof is already done.


----------



## Леонид

The Real Gazmon said:


> Concrete. Concrete everywhere. I'm assuming they'll plant trees and gardens though.


I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## LeKyKosovo

looks great.cant wait


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

Alguém sabe qual projeto da Marina da Glória foi de fato aprovado e está sendo executado? Podem mandar fotos?


----------



## Andre Goth

gavstar00 said:


> Question: What is the state of play with the Estádio Olímpico João Havelange? I know they had to close it due to the roof - are works ongoing and have the additional seats at the ends been installed yet?


The work of structural adequacy of the coverage was completed in September 2015






As well as the works in the vicinity, where a large recreation area was built






Only now it is missing the installation of temporary seats that will extend the stadium's capacity to 60,000 spectators



joaomarcoscfilho said:


> Alguém sabe qual projeto da Marina da Glória foi de fato aprovado e está sendo executado? Podem mandar fotos?


This is an international thread so, please, post in english. Answering your question about the Marina da Glória, the works are being executed by a private company and its reopening of the marina is scheduled for January 15


----------



## ticosk8

^^

Andre, do you know which color will be the running track inside Engenhão? Someone has asked about that but I wasn't sure what color would be. I remember someone wrote on the brazilian forum that the track would be orange but I didn't find anything about that on the internet.


----------



## Andre Goth

The running track is being renovated by the Municipality of Rio de Janeiro, which hired the company Augusto Velloso for the work under a municipal investment of R$ 52 million (Us$ 14 million). Besides the exchange of main tracks, attached and heating, all off the standard to receive Olympic and Paralympic events, the company will have the task of making a review of the power distribution system and the lighting of the tracks, and adapt the infrastructure to route the cables of the timing system, power and transmission.

The standard color of the olýmpic athletic track is *brown*, and this will be the color of the new track.


----------



## ticosk8

^^

For me it looks orange sometimes :lol:

Thank you for your explanation Andre!


----------



## cupview

December 2014 - December 2015


Em um ano, satélite mostra transformação do Parque Olímpico










Airbus Defense and Space/Pléiades










Airbus Defense and Space/Pléiades


----------



## cupview

Deodoro Olympic Park










J.P Engelbrecht


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Arena Carioca 1*

















Luciano Gonçalves


----------



## ticosk8

^^

It's getting better than HSBC Arena :hmm:


----------



## raul lopes

CristianoAndujar_CSA_6466 by cbtenis, auf Flickr

CristianoAndujar_CSA_6534 by cbtenis, auf Flickr


----------



## Andre Goth

*INDOOR ARENAS FOR THE OLYMPICS*


*MARACANÃZINHO*

*Full name:* Ginásio Gilberto Cardoso
*Fantasy name:* Maracanãzinho
*Cluster:* Maracanã 
*Owner:* State of Rio de Janeiro
*Capacity:* 11,800
*Sports:* Volleyball
*Status:* 100% complete (modernized in 2004)


Maracanazinho by Anderson Medeiros, no Flickr


Belgium - Russia by Brian Allen, no Flickr

*HSBC ARENA*

*Full name:* Arena Olímpica do Rio
*Fantasy name:* HSBC Arena
*Cluster:* Barra da Tijuca 
*Owner:* City of Rio de Janeiro
*Capacity:* 14,981
*Sports:* Gymnastics, Basketball
*Status:* 100% complete (inaugurated in 2007)









Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by André Motta/Brasil2016.gov.br, credits to the author


Pan Rio 2007 - Arena Olímpica do Rio by Claudio Lara, no Flickr

*ARENA CARIOCA 1*

*Full name:* Centro de Treinamento Olímpico-Hall Olímpico 1
*Fantasy name:* Arena Carioca 1
*Cluster:* Barra da Tijuca 
*Owner:* City of Rio de Janeiro
*Capacity:* 16,000 (11,000 temporary)
*Sports:* Basketball
*Status:* 97% complete 









Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by Foto: Miriam Jeske/Heusi Action/Brasil2016.gov.br, credits to the author









Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by Renato Sette Câmara/Prefeitura do Rio de Janeiro, credits to the author


*ARENA CARIOCA 2*

*Full name:* Centro de Treinamento Olímpico-Hall Olímpico 2
*Fantasy name:* Arena Carioca 2
*Cluster:* Barra da Tijuca 
*Owner:* City of Rio de Janeiro
*Capacity:* 10,000 (10,000 temporary)
*Sports:* Judo, Wrestling Free-style, Wrestling greco-roman
*Status:* 98% complete 









Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by Foto: Miriam Jeske/Heusi Action/Brasil2016.gov.br, credits to the author









Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by Renato Sette Câmara/Prefeitura do Rio de Janeiro, credits to the author


*ARENA CARIOCA 3*

*Full name:* Centro de Treinamento Olímpico-Hall Olímpico 3
*Fantasy name:* Arena Carioca 3
*Cluster:* Barra da Tijuca 
*Owner:* City of Rio de Janeiro
*Capacity:* 10,000 (10,000 temporary)
*Sports:* Fencing, Taekwondo
*Status:* 97% complete 










Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by Foto: Miriam Jeske/Heusi Action/Brasil2016.gov.br, credits to the author









Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by Renato Sette Câmara/Prefeitura do Rio de Janeiro, credits to the author

*ARENA DO FUTURO*

*Full name:* Centro de Treinamento Olímpico-Hall Olímpico 3
*Fantasy name:* Arena da Juventude
*Cluster:* Barra da Tijuca 
*Owner:* City of Rio de Janeiro
*Capacity:* 5,000 (all temporary)
*Sports:* lHandballl
*Status:* 100% complete 










Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by Gabriel Heusi/Brasil2016.gov.br, credits to the author









Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by Marcio Rodrigues/MPIX/CPB, credits to the author


*ARENA DA JUVENTUDE*

*Full name:* Centro de Treinamento Olímpico-Hall Olímpico 3
*Fantasy name:* Arena da Juventude
*Cluster:* Deodoro 
*Owner:* City of Rio de Janeiro
*Capacity:* 5,000 (2,000 temporary)
*Sports:* Basketball, Handball, Modern pentathlon
*Status:* 80% complete 










Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by Foto: André Motta/Brasil2016.gov.br, credits to the author









Image from the webpage www.brasil2016.gov.br by Renato Sette Câmara/Prefeitura do Rio de Janeiro, credits to the author

*RIOCENTRO*

*Full name:* Centro de Convenções do Rio de Janeiro
*Fantasy name:* RioCentro
*Cluster:* Barra da Tijuca	
*Owner:* GL events 
*Capacity:* 2,500 to 4,000 (all temporary)
*Sports:* Pavilion 2: boxing, Pavilion 3: table tennis, Pavilion 4: badminton, and Pavilion 6: weightlifting 
*Status:* 100% complete (inaugurated in 1977)









Image from the webpage www.aquecerio.com by Ricardo Zerrenner|Riotur, credits to the author









Image from the webpage agenciabrasil.ebc.com.br by Wilson Dias/ABr, credits to the author


----------



## [email protected]

Well, well, well... wasn't it IOC president saying that Rio would have work to do until the day before the opening? Those pictures say he couldn't be more far from the truth...


----------



## blacktrojan3921

[email protected] said:


> Well, well, well... wasn't it IOC president saying that Rio would have work to do until the day before the opening? Those pictures say he couldn't be more far from the truth...


I think he's likely referring to the Water infrastructure; which last time I checked is horrendous in the city.


----------



## josealvesjr

Water infrastructure?


----------



## blacktrojan3921

josealvesjr said:


> Water infrastructure?


http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/...-rio-2016-water-problems-150902104344136.html


----------



## Brazilian001

*World Rowing Federation declares itself happy with water quality at Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas*


Health survey after test event shows that water conditions at Rio 2016 Olympic and Paralympic venue are ‘very acceptable’

The World Rowing Federation (FISA) has declared itself happy with the water quality at Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas, the venue for the Rio 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games, following a health survey carried out by its sports medical commission.


Source


----------



## Andre Goth

blacktrojan3921 said:


> I think he's likely referring to the Water infrastructure; which last time I checked is horrendous in the city.


Associate the death of fish in the Rodrigo de Freitas lagoon to the pollution of Guanabara Bay is a complete ignorance of the geography of the city of Rio de Janeiro, there is no contact between these water bodies, that are distant few kilometers away!


The occasional death of fish in the lagoon Rodrigo de Freitas is completely NATURAL, due to the differences of the salinity and to geological issues! Instances of mortality date back to times when there was no environmental pollution. Episodes of odor appearance associated with mortality of fish , was knowledge of indigenous peoples in the region, so that the Indians have named the place "Ipanema", that is, "ROTTEN WATER", in Tupi-Guarani. According to historical reports for 358 years has been observed and recorded this phenomenon. The first proposals to end this slaughter were made by the Baron of Lavradio back in 1877!


----------



## ticosk8

Water issue again......zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bandeirante1

blacktrojan3921 said:


> I think he's likely referring to the Water infrastructure; which last time I checked is horrendous in the city.


Have you ever been here?


----------



## N830MH

Hey! Where is the swimming pool??? I don't see it. Can you please take a picture of the swimming pool.


----------



## Brazilian001

^^

*Olympic Aquatics Stadium* 











*Maria Lenk Aquatic Center*











*Deodoro Olympic Park*


----------



## N830MH

Thank you so much. I appreciate that. Looking good!! Now I can see it.


----------



## GeorgeIon

Hello, everyone! This is my first post, but I follow this forum since 2014. I can't wait for Rio 2016, but still I have some incertitude about some venues. I found a lot of sites about venues, probably the best one is app globo esporte. What do you know about water polo preliminary venue? Even the official site doesn't explain. Some sources say that the matches will be played in Deodoro, others talk about the Olympic Aquatics ( knock-out stage will be played there, for sure). 

Another curiosity for me is about tickets prices. I compared with London's ones and the difference is pretty big for some sports, except judo. Does somebody know the Brazilian people opinion about prices? 

Sorry for my bad English!


----------



## Andre Goth

GeorgeIon said:


> Hello, everyone! This is my first post, but I follow this forum since 2014. I can't wait for Rio 2016, but still I have some incertitude about some venues. I found a lot of sites about venues, probably the best one is app globo esporte. What do you know about water polo preliminary venue? Even the official site doesn't explain. Some sources say that the matches will be played in Deodoro, others talk about the Olympic Aquatics ( knock-out stage will be played there, for sure).


At first it would be at Julio Delamare Aquatics Centre with the finals at the Olympic Aquatics Stadium

*Julio Delamare Aquatic Centre:*









Image from the website ttp://sportv.globo.com without indication of the photographer at the source, credits to the author









Image from the website runningfreesports.blogspot.com.br without indication of the photographer at the source, credits to the author

But as the stadium does not have heating swimming pool heating require reforms of $ 30 million, and there are others venues able to receive the event, it was decided to transfer the event to another venue. At the first the organizing committee thought use the pool of *Deodoro Complex *(used by pentathlon):









Image from the page www.brasil2016.gov.br by André Motta/Brasil2016.gov.br, credits to the author









Image from the page www.brasil2016.gov.br by André Motta/Brasil2016.gov.br, credits to the author

Than after a meeting on 18/11 between representatives of the Organizing Committee of the Games and the International Federation (FINA), it was decided that matches the initial phases will be played at the Maria Lenk Aquatic Center - the final will be at the Olympic Aquatic Stadium 

*Maria Lenk Aquatic Centre:*









Image from the page www.profresiduo.com by Divulgação/www.rio2016.com, credits to the author









Image from the page http://runningfreesports.blogspot.com.br without indication of the photographer at the source, credits to the author









IImage from the page http://runningfreesports.blogspot.com.br without indication of the photographer at the source, credits to the author


----------



## GeorgeIon

Thank you very much for your answer! I read a lot about the water polo venue and i knew that there will be no games in Julio Delamare Aquatic centre. Finally, I think this is the best decision, because synchro swimming starts on 14 August, while water polo preliminaries finish in the same day, so will not be so much problems.


----------



## redspork02

LOOKS AWESOME> Looks ready, just construction clean up around the venues.....and READY! Cant wait......


----------



## ticosk8

Update...



cupview said:


> Cidade Olímpica


----------



## JorgeGt

Just waiting for the trees and stuff in the Olympic Park, it will be amazing. Well done Rio, you have impressed me... Faster than I thought.


----------



## Hourglassnebula

deleted


----------



## GeorgeIon

Does somebody know about the tickets' situation? How many tickets have been sold?


----------



## [email protected]

GeorgeIon said:


> Does somebody know about the tickets' situation? How many tickets have been sold?


I couldn't find anywhere. Only the Paralympic Games tickets were announced. According to this article, 200.000 of 3,3 million were sold.


----------



## RobH

> Two African refugees aim to make history at 2016 Rio Olympics
> 
> *The judoka, who are seeking asylum from the conflict-riven Democratic Republic of the Congo, are being considered in a new category of refugee athletes*
> 
> When Popole Misenga and Yolande Mabika fled the Democratic Republic of the Congo three years ago and sought asylum in Brazil, they hoped to escape history. This summer, they may end up making it instead as refugee athletes competing in the Olympic Games for a flag rather than a nation.
> 
> The judoka, who are seeking asylum in Brazil from their conflict-riven homeland, are being considered for selection in a new category of refugee athletes who will participate under the banner of the International Olympic Committee.
> 
> It is an exciting prospect for the young martial arts specialists, who initially feared they had left their sport as well as their homeland behind when they made a risky asylum bid during the 2013 World Judo Championships in Rio.
> 
> That was a huge gamble. At the time, they did not know the city, the language, any of the locals, or the laws for asylum; all they knew was that they could no longer tolerate national coaches who locked them up when they lost and sometimes failed to feed them for two days in a row. There were also deep-seated concerns about a homeland that had been racked by violence since their childhood.
> 
> Both come from Bukavu in the east of the DRC, the area worst affected by the deadliest conflict in modern African history. The 1998-2003 war and its aftermath left more than 5 million dead and millions more without a home.
> 
> Misenga said he had to flee after his mother was killed and his brother went missing. “I wondered sometimes how to live when so many people were dying,” he recalls. Although peace has been declared in the DRC, the violence continues, particularly ahead of elections such as the one due next year, Misenga says. “Even in Kinshasa, the military of our country comes to do only one thing: kill,” he says. “I’ve seen too much war, too much death. I do not want to get into that. I want to stay clean so I can do my sport.”
> 
> Both say that judo has helped them forget the horror of war and the sadness of leaving families and loved ones behind.
> 
> “Judo is my life. It helped me escape war, to take another path,” says Mabika. But her attempt to focus on her sport only goes so far when she must also cope without family, work, money, and a home of her own. “I cannot cry every day. I have cried a lot already in my home country. This is all very hard for me.”
> 
> Their situation is shared to varying degrees by an estimated 20 million refugees around the world. But for the more talented athletes among them, this summer’s Olympics could provide a solution.
> 
> At last year’s UN general assembly, International Olympic Committee chief Thomas Bach announced that refugees will be invited to participate at the Games for the first time. He urged all member states to identity competitors who might be able to reach Olympic standards. “This will be a symbol of hope for all the refugees in our world, and will make the world better aware of the magnitude of this crisis,” he said.
> 
> Of the 8,500 refugees in Brazil, Misenga and Mabika are the only two who have a chance to compete, according to the Catholic charity Caritas, which provides support to refugees.
> 
> A final decision has yet to be made, but the possibility of entering the Olympics has already given a new purpose to the two judoka. After a more than two-year break, they are now training three times a week at the Instituto Reação in Jacarepaguá with members of the Brazilian team. It is a long haul. The journey takes more than two hours each way.


More @ http://www.theguardian.com/sport/20...m_content=20160107161600&utm_campaign=Amnesty


----------



## ticosk8

GeorgeIon said:


> Does somebody know about the tickets' situation? How many tickets have been sold?





[email protected] said:


> I couldn't find anywhere. Only the Paralympic Games tickets were announced. According to this article, 200.000 of 3,3 million were sold.


I found an old report (october 16th) that informed 40% had already been sold. Probably this figure must be around 60/70% nowadays. 

http://www.ebc.com.br/noticias/2015...ogicos-para-melhorar-qualidade-da-agua-do-rio


----------



## cupview

Olympic Park










David Valk


----------



## cupview

Live Site










Erhard Drittlhuber


----------



## p_leighton

Arena Carioca I illumination test


----------



## PedrrroAlves

Marcio Alcaide









Willie Lee 









Aline Carvalho 









Fabiano Borges


----------



## GeorgeIon

cupview, it look good, but what is it?


----------



## cupview

GeorgeIon said:


> cupview, it look good, but what is it?


The metallic structure of the Live Site's coverage:


----------



## prp002




----------



## ticosk8

Outlook of the Olympic Park (on the right) after the games



Adriel Ambrózio said:


> Perspectiva da Av. Abelardo Bueno depois das Olimpíadas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fonte: http://ilhapura.com.br/barra-da-tij...rra-da-tijuca-que-voce-precisa-saber-confira/


----------



## Harkonnen

no tvs in athletes's rooms, filthy waters, nice stadiums, I don't know


----------



## PedrrroAlves

Daniel Decore


----------



## Brazilian001

@raphaganem


----------



## prp002

Harkonnen said:


> no tvs in athletes's rooms, filthy waters, nice stadiums, I don't know


Athletes are there to train, compete, and have mad sex with each other. They will not be watching TV


----------



## Poltronieri

Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
So true!


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Village*


----------



## [email protected]

Amazing... but what's with the open space right beside the buildings? It's huge...


----------



## Brazilian001

[email protected] said:


> Amazing... but what's with the open space right beside the buildings? It's huge...


In this space will be set up temporary structures, such as the athletes' and employees' restaurants, medical center, administrative structures, etc.


----------



## kimlen

shame of olympic village!


----------



## FilipeR

[email protected] said:


> Amazing... but what's with the open space right beside the buildings? It's huge...


----------



## RobH

The amount of temporary overlay in a modern Olympic Park is huge. It surprised me when I was following London's plans closely this time four years ago.


----------



## [email protected]

It's almost like a modern circus! lol


----------



## cupview

Carioca Arena 1










Luiz Pizzotti










Luiz Pizzotti










Luiz Pizzotti


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

(Photo: Rio 2016 / Alex Ferro)


----------



## Andre Goth

Harkonnen said:


> ... filthy waters...


Veeery filthy...

Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas,Rio de Janeiro by José Eduardo Nucci, no Flickr


Fishermen / Pescadores by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas,Rio de Janeiro by José Eduardo Nucci, no Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Oh, my God! How nasty is that?? :lol:


----------



## aquamaroon

Rio is looking great!! I'm starting to get very excited for the summer olympics - from USA


----------



## Andre Goth

*Rio 2016™ Test Event: Road Cycling (entire circuit inside the city of Rio de Janeiro)*


----------



## cupview

*Aquatic Centre
*







































André Fonte


----------



## ticosk8

Andre Goth said:


> Veeery filthy...



That forumer never give up :lol:


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

I just can not I see the pictures of the aquatic centre?


----------



## Boppard

brazilian001 said:


> @raphaganem


what is the capacity of this hall and for which events gonna be use at the Olympics?


----------



## Brazilian001

^^

It will host basketball, then wheelchair basketball and wheelchair rugby. Seating capacity: 16,000.


----------



## Andre Goth

*The olympic spirit all over Brazil*


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

Aquatic Stadium

It looks like it will be good!Pagination is incredible!




















We hope they use white chairs.


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Carioca Arena - January*



































































































Brasil2016


----------



## Brazilian001

*Aquatic Center*













































































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Velodrome - January*






























































Brasil2016


----------



## Brazilian001

*Future Arena*









































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## PedrrroAlves

edit


----------



## RobH

Indoor arenas look really smart and the aquatics centre is coming along. Scary how far behind the velodrome looks though. Test event still scheduled for March?


----------



## PedrrroAlves

RobH said:


> Indoor arenas look really smart and the aquatics centre is coming along. Scary how far behind the velodrome looks though. Test event still scheduled for March?


Yep, 18-20 March.


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ 

It was postponed to 29 April - 1 May.


----------



## RobH

Thanks, that makes sense.


----------



## cupview

*Aquatic Center today*
































*Maria Lenk Aquatic Center today*








































Everaldo Paiva


----------



## PedrrroAlves

brazilian001 said:


> ^^
> 
> It was postponed to 29 April - 1 May.


Oh I did not know. On the official site continues March.


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

As fotos de Everaldo Paiva não estão aparecendo, manda o link.


----------



## cupview

Parajet Brasil


----------



## Chevy114

Can someone tell me why they have so many tennis courts? Do they really have that many Olympic tennis games?


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

Yes they do. We are talking about 5 different tournaments. Men's and Women's singles (64 players) and doubles (32 pairs) plus mixed doubles (16 teams). People still gotta practice and warm up. So 16 courts are just fine for more than 200 matches in less than 10 days.


----------



## joao3190

alguém sabe como anda questão de cerimonia do rio 2016?

Se dilma continuar no governo ate lá nada de discurso e nem aparecer no telão do estadio do maracanã,pois vaias "dilma,vai toma no Cubaquipariu"


----------



## ticosk8

^^

João, only english is allowed here.

Regarding the ceremonies, there isn't a lot of informations about that because everything surrounding the ceremonies is extremely confidential. And I read a report this month that states Dilma would not speak during the opening ceremony, but it has not been confirmed so far.


----------



## [email protected]

joao3190 said:


> alguém sabe como anda questão de cerimonia do rio 2016?
> 
> Se dilma continuar no governo ate lá nada de discurso e nem aparecer no telão do estadio do maracanã,pois vaias "dilma,vai toma no Cubaquipariu"


There is a specific thread for that in Portuguese:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1537278


----------



## JFlesses

I'm sorry if this has been explained before, but what kind of material will be used for the facade of the Aquatics Stadium? 
I've seen renders of it, and I look forward to see how the art of Adriana Varejão will look in the end, I love her works.


----------



## ticosk8

Poldl said:


> I'm sorry if this has been explained before, but what kind of material will be used for the facade of the Aquatics Stadium?
> I've seen renders of it, and I look forward to see how the art of Adriana Varejão will look in the end, I love her works.


The material that will be used on the facade is polyester. It will be a giant polyester mesh with Varejão's art, the mesh is permeable and will be covered with PVC. The mesh aims to allow the air circulation inside the aquatics stadium.


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

I still have hope that paint the floor as in 3d


----------



## G. Manetta Marquezin

^^^^

I prefer trees and grass instead of yellow and red concrete.


----------



## ticosk8

G. Manetta Marquezin said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I prefer trees and grass instead of yellow and red concrete.


So do I, but this giant concrete site will be a residential complex in the future so it doesn't make sense to plant trees there.


----------



## asiqueira08

I just bought a ticket to the swimming competition wich will end at 11:30 pm. Do you know how will the transport work? I'll have to go to Copacabana.


----------



## ticosk8

^^

You could use the new BRT system (a big terminal) that is being built near the olympic park. There will also be a BRT station in front of the main entrance of OP, so I think that's not gonna be a problem.


----------



## sharles38

asiqueira08 said:


> I just bought a ticket to the swimming competition wich will end at 11:30 pm. Do you know how will the transport work? I'll have to go to Copacabana.


From Copacabana You'll take the subway to Jardim Oceânico station and there you'll take the BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) to the Olympic Park. I'm not sure, but I suppose the subway will work after midnight

Normally The subway works until midnight from Monday to Friday and until 11 PM on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Metro (subway) Line 4*


----------



## PedrrroAlves

Green roof - Athletes´ Village








Instituto Cidade Jardim

Carioca Arenas 1, 2 and 3








Andrade Gutierrez

Carioca Arena 1








Thiago Lima

Aquatic Center








SwimSwam


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA

*Metrô (Subway) - Line 4
*
































































http://oglobo.globo.com/rio/obras-da-linha-4-do-metro-18504714


----------



## sharles38

bairrosfelipe said:


> *"Piscina olímpica praticamente pronta e montada. #Rio2016 " * Fonte: Coach Alex Pussieldi/@alexpussieldi


...


----------



## thesouthernstar

Zika: Olympics plans announced by Rio authorities



> The Brazilian authorities have announced plans to prevent the spread of the Zika virus during the Rio de Janeiro Olympic Games later this year.
> An outbreak of the mosquito-borne disease - which is being linked to severe birth defects - has caused growing concern in Brazil and abroad.
> Inspections of Olympic facilities will begin four months before the Games to get rid of mosquito breeding grounds.
> Daily sweeps will also take place during the Games.
> But fumigation would only be an option on a case-by-case basis because of concerns for the health of the athletes and visitors.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-35394297


----------



## swifty78

asiqueira08 said:


> I just bought a ticket to the swimming competition wich will end at 11:30 pm. Do you know how will the transport work? I'll have to go to Copacabana.


with the 11:30pm finish time, sounds like it's for North American Prime Time viewing?


----------



## oritaorighta

swifty78 said:


> with the 11:30pm finish time, sounds like it's for North American Prime Time viewing?


Maybe on the west coast it would be. On the east coast it's only an hour behind so it's already late.


----------



## cupview

Rio Media Center


----------



## PedrrroAlves

Juliocar


----------



## Леонид

is it me or everything feels delay? or kinda late


----------



## marcusflorida2

It's you.


----------



## cupview

Vânia Bittencourt


----------



## aquamaroon

> As Zika Virus Spreads, CDC Issues Travel Warning to Pregnant Women


http://news.health.com/2016/01/19/cdc-warns-pregnant-women-to-avoid-14-countries-in-the-americas/

I come in peace! I don't mean to talk down the preparations for the olympics or the infrastructure issues. From what I've seen in this thread it looks like the Rio games are going to be great.
However, I am worried about this outbreak of the Zika virus and how it will affect travel to Brazil for the Olympics. Here in the USA, we've been hearing about the terrible effects of the disease spread by mosquitos, and many people who are trying to get pregnant are swearing off travel to latin america until the problem is resolved.
My question is, has the Zika outbreak affected Rio de Janerio? Brazil is a big country so the disease may not have reached Rio. Has it? And if so do you feel like the disease is a threat to visitors? Thanks.


----------



## p_leighton

^^https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zika_virus_outbreak_in_Brazil_(2015–present)


----------



## [email protected]

If you're coming to Brazil, you should be a lot more worried about muder, kidnapping or traffic accidents than zika virus. :lol:


----------



## p_leighton

*Going, going, gone... Brazilians rush to buy latest batch of tickets to Olympic Games*

_*More than half of final batch of 500,000 tickets for Rio 2016 Games are snapped up in four days, with most popular finals already sold out*_

_In just four days, half of the final major batch of Rio 2016 Olympic Games tickets to go on sale to residents of Brazil have been snapped up. About 500,000 tickets went on sale last Thursday and Friday (21-22 January) and more than 250,000 tickets had been sold by Sunday (24 January).

The most in-demand tickets were for the opening and closing ceremonies, which still have tickets available. The sports with the highest demand were volleyball, beach volleyball, basketball and football. Tickets for tennis, judo and swimming have sold out. The most coveted finals – such as men’s football, men’s and women’s volleyball and men’s basketball – have also sold out, although some, such as the women’s basketball final, are still available.

Tickets for one of the women’s volleyball quarter-finals were also available, while in the men’s competition, tickets only remained for the group stage. Beach volleyball only had tickets left up to the quarter-finals.

Residents of Brazil can buy tickets from the Rio 2016 tickets website, while overseas fans can buy from the authorised ticket resellers (ATRs) in their regions. Click on these links to see the list of ATRs for the Olympic Games and Paralympic Games._

_Source: Rio 2016 (26/01)_


----------



## kapixaba

aquamaroon said:


> http://news.health.com/2016/01/19/cdc-warns-pregnant-women-to-avoid-14-countries-in-the-americas/
> 
> I come in peace! I don't mean to talk down the preparations for the olympics or the infrastructure issues. From what I've seen in this thread it looks like the Rio games are going to be great.
> However, I am worried about this outbreak of the Zika virus and how it will affect travel to Brazil for the Olympics. Here in the USA, we've been hearing about the terrible effects of the disease spread by mosquitos, and many people who are trying to get pregnant are swearing off travel to latin america until the problem is resolved.
> My question is, has the Zika outbreak affected Rio de Janerio? Brazil is a big country so the disease may not have reached Rio. Has it? And if so do you feel like the disease is a threat to visitors? Thanks.


Brazil is 80% tropical, and 20% sub-tropical, almost temperate,(in southern states we have some snow) Rio de Janeiro it's located in a tropical zone, but the olimpic games will happen in june, in the winter and the Proliferating of mosquitoes is low.


----------



## kapixaba

[email protected] said:


> If you're coming to Brazil, you should be a lot more worried about muder, kidnapping or traffic accidents than zika virus. :lol:


yes:lol:, you forget the canibal tribe indians who speak spanish.:banana:


----------



## WMPF1

To muito empolgado, cada foto que vejo é uma emoção diferente.


----------



## mbarros

BARRA OLYMPIC PARK - 97% Complete

Carioca Arena`s 3, 2 and 1









Carioca Arena 1









Future Arena


















Olympic Tennis Centre









Source: Facebook Cidade Olímpica.


----------



## mbarros

Rio Olympic Velodrome









Olympic Aquatics Stadium


















International Broadcast Centre









Hotel / Main Press Centre









Source: Facebook Cidade Olímpica.


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho




----------



## cupview

Igor Peixoto










Luiz Barroso










Luiz Barroso


----------



## luizz27

Golf Course



PedrrroAlves said:


> Algumas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Créditos nas imagens


----------



## Rashid.

Is cool photos


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

edit


----------



## Brazilian001

*Deodoro Park*


----------



## Brazilian001

*Wrestling test event*


----------



## PEiloveyou

Rio rocks! What a beautiful city.


----------



## fidalgo

brazilian001 said:


>


is that the mountain bike course? did they recreate a favela to make a scenario in it?


----------



## ticosk8

fidalgo said:


> is that the mountain bike course? did they recreate a favela to make a scenario in it?


No :lol:

This area is/was a police training complex, so they recreated a favela for training proposals. I'm not sure if they'll demolish this "little favela", but I think they should, it's horrible.


----------



## RobH

So they're not selling tickets for the test events at Rio then?


----------



## ticosk8

^^

Yes, they are. But the demand seems to be too low for some events, for this reason the stands are sometimes empty.


----------



## Pedrop.rio

Tickets are being sold only for some test events. I don't think wrestling was one of them, probably the seats were available only to athletes family members.


----------



## ticosk8

I didn't know that Joel Santana was registered on SCC :lol:


----------



## marcusflorida2

Kkkkk. Ótimo.


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

The best Olympic park of all time. I was impressed with the size of the gardens in aerial images.


----------



## p_leighton

^^


bairrosfelipe said:


> Apesar de ser um vídeo provavelmente clandestino, acredito que uma das melhores filmagens que já fizeram do Parque Olímpico até hoje!
> 
> 154422629


----------



## darkhorse09

Does anyone have an update on the Venue for the Rugby 7's please?


----------



## [email protected]

darkhorse09 said:


> Does anyone have an update on the Venue for the Rugby 7's please?


I believe these are the pictures you're looking for. They're still planting the grass, though the stands, temporary structures, are quick to build.


----------



## darkhorse09

[email protected] said:


> I believe these are the pictures you're looking for. They're still planting the grass, though the stands, temporary structures, are quick to build.


Thank you


----------



## p_leighton

Litte Church said:


> Getty Images/The Ashai Shimbun


 ..


----------



## Jim856796

How come the roof of the tennis stadium is the way it is now (and likely during the Games) with the roof covering only one-fourth of its stands? Budget cuts?


----------



## Brazilian001

edit


----------



## Brazilian001

*Tennis Centre*


















































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## GeorgeIon

What happened with the tennis main court's seats? Are these old images or some seats have been demolated? The arena looked good for test event.


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park Tour*


----------



## p_leighton

*Brazilian National Paralympic Training Centre | Sao Paulo/ Brazil*






---


























































































Pics: Roberto Castro/ brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

Beautiful! *-*


----------



## iranii

paralympic training center looks great


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## ticosk8

p_leighton said:


> *Brazilian National Paralympic Training Centre | Sao Paulo/ Brazil*
> 
> ---


It's considered one of the best paralympic training center in the world, actually a handful of countries have this remarkable infrastructure :cheers:


----------



## Nullpointer

ticosk8 said:


> It's considered one of the best paralympic training center in the world, actually a handful of countries have this remarkable infrastructure :cheers:


it is important to use an object and after games, not as it was in Greece


----------



## RobH

> *Paes warns the International Olympic Committee there is an 'elevated risk' that a subway line extension will not be ready for the games. *
> 
> _The contingency plan is a temporary expansion of the BRT bus system from Barra da Tijuca to Zona Sul, with the implementation of exclusive bus lanes._
> 
> Now, O Globo reported that in an email sent on Friday morning to the International Olympic Committee (IOC), the mayor said there is a “high risk” of the Metro line 4 not being ready for the Olympics. In the message treated as a “strictly confidential,” Paes asks the IOC to consider the use of a contingency plan developed by the municipality, the establishment of a provisional system of BRT (Rapid Bus Transport).
> 
> The email from the mayor wrote, “In recent weeks, I’ve been trying to figure out what is really happening in the construction of Line 4 subway. Deadlines and schedules … I heard from some people that the project is a high level of risk. All I can say is that the information is not clear (…). The Municipal Secretary (Transport) Rafael Picciani already prepared an alternative, and I think we need to start studying it now and submit it to the assessment of the International Olympic Committee.”


More @ http://riotimesonline.com/brazil-ne...ingency-plan-to-new-metro-line-for-olympics/#


----------



## JorgeGt

gabriel campos said:


> They started 3 weeks ago and the new screens too.


Thanks man, looking good and I hope the track will look good as well.. Red right?


----------



## Jcalmon

RobH said:


> More @ http://riotimesonline.com/brazil-news/rio-real-estate/rio-suggests-contingency-plan-to-new-metro-line-for-olympics/#


Political dispute between the Rio de Janeiro mayor and Rio de Janeiro State Governor.


----------



## RobH

Which means one of the major transport projects Rio said would be completed for the Games might not be?


----------



## Jcalmon

RobH said:


> Which means one of the major transport projects Rio said would be completed for the Games might not be?


The subway to Barra da Tijuca will be delievered on time, the workers and engineers are 24-7 dedicated to finish it. That e-mail was just another piece of political game, as the mayor wants to prop up his possible sucessor and put doubts on capacity of state secretary of transport, who might be against his protegé in municipal elections.


----------



## RobH

^^ We may find out more tomorrow given that the IOC's chief consultant for transport travels to Brazil to find out for himself _exactly_ what's going on. He's either going to find the subway delayed, or - if you're right - he's going to find out the Mayor has been dragging the IOC into his silly political games. I can't see him being very happy with either scenario to be honest.

http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...arra-metro-extension-may-not-be-ready-in-time


----------



## dagocor

What spectacular Paralimpic tranning Center. Our Paralimpc Athletes deserve it.
A great legacy from "Rio 2016". Hope be used daily accordingly to increase their skills, and not hear in few years that the venues were abandoned.
In Paralimpic games we were TOP 8, things like that can easily bring Brasil to TOP 5 in 2020


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*














































































































Source: http://www.cidadeolimpica.com.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*





































































































Source: http://www.cidadeolimpica.com.br


----------



## PEiloveyou

Beautiful, beautiful and beautiful . Congrats Rio.


----------



## cupview

Aquatic Center










Gabriel Andrade


----------



## ticosk8

cupview said:


> Aquatic Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriel Andrade


The crowd will be practically inside the pool :lol: I like that, the swimming events will be very exciting! Only these horrible columns bother me.


----------



## Jim856796

About the report that says the Rio de Janeiro Metro Extension may not be finished in time for this year's Olympics:

If that suggested temporary extension of the BRT system (obviously the TransOeste line) to Zona Sul is going to substitute for the incomplete Metro extension during the Games, I think it will need to be constructed in under four months.

The only thing that is worse than white elephants being left in a particular city after an Olympics is vital infrastructure in that city being left unfinished before an Olympics.

Plus, if the Metro extension does get completed, there would be hardly any time to test the Metro extension before the Olympics. It could be even worse if the TransOlimpica BRT line and the highway that accompanies it were to be left before this year's Olympics as well.


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*
































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Athletes Village*









































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Deodoro Park*



























































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Deodoro Park*


















































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Aquatic Centre*






















































































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

WOWW
LOOKING GREAT RIO!!

:master:


----------



## ticosk8

brazilian001 said:


> http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


It's getting better now! I'm anxious to see how they'll fix the "column problem".


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Great pis braz, thanks


----------



## aloyarc

TEBC said:


> Now It is oficial. Rio will host. Here we will be able to discuss all the progress until the Opening Ceremony in 2016!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio de Janeiro Elected As 2016 Host City
> 
> The city of Rio de Janeiro has been elected as the Host City of the Games of the XXXI Olympiad in 2016 following a vote by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) Session. IOC President Jacques Rogge made the announcement at the close of the first day of meetings of the IOC’s 121st Session in Copenhagen, Denmark.
> 
> “Well done, Rio!”
> Following the election, Rogge said, “I would like to congratulate the city of Rio de Janeiro on its election as the host of the 2016 Olympic Games. Rio de Janeiro presented the IOC with a very strong technical bid, built upon a vision of the Games being a celebration of the athletes and sport, as well as providing the opportunity for the city, region and country to deliver their broader long-term aspirations for the future. This call to “live your passion” clearly struck a chord with my fellow members, and we now look forward to seeing Rio de Janeiro staging the first Olympic Games on the continent of South America. Well done, Rio!” He continued, “I would also like to thank Nawal El Moutawakel and her Evaluation Commission team for the excellent work that they undertook and which allowed us to reach today’s decision.”
> 
> Games of Celebration and Transformation
> The Rio 2016 Games will be, first and foremost, a celebration of athletes, who will perform in world-class venues all located in the host city itself. The Rio Games will also celebrate and showcase sport, thanks to the city’s stunning setting and a desire to lift event presentation to new heights. At the same time, Rio 2016 will be an opportunity to deliver the broader aspirations for the long-term future of the city, region and country – an opportunity to hasten the transformation of Rio de Janeiro into an even greater global city.
> 
> A Sporting Celebration
> Rio 2016 will provide the best possible environment for peak performances. Athletes will enjoy world-class facilities, including a superb village, all located in one of the world’s most beautiful cities, in a compact layout for maximum convenience. The competition venues will be clustered in four zones – Barra, Copacabana, Deodoro and Maracanã – and connected by a high-performance transport ring. Nearly half of the athletes will be able to reach their venues in less than 10 minutes, and almost 75 per cent will do so in less than 25 minutes. Of the 34 competition venues, of which 18 are already operational, eight will undergo some permanent works, seven will be totally temporary and nine are constructed as permanent legacy venues.
> 
> The Vote
> The IOC members made their choice for 2016 following a long and detailed process, which included the presentations made today by the cities of Chicago (United States), Tokyo (Japan), Rio de Janeiro (Brazil) and Madrid (Spain)*, a report and presentation from the IOC’s 2016 Evaluation Commission, chaired by Nawal El Moutawakel, the Candidature files of each city, and a technical meeting for the IOC members held in Lausanne this June.
> 
> * Cities are listed in the order of drawing of lots as performed by the IOC Executive Board in December 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Time in South America!
> 
> *RIO 20!6 - OLYMPIC VENUES MASTERPLAN*
> 
> Courtesy of "Wey"
> 
> *MARACANÃ CLUSTER*
> 
> Athletics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soccer/Ceremonies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maracanã Live Site over Quinta da Boa Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COPACABANA CLUSTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Volleyball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DEODORO CLUSTER*
> 
> Equestrian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern Penthatlon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slalom Canoeing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X-park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BARRA CLUSTER - OLYMPIC PARK*
> 
> OTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquatics Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velodrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTC - Hall 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COT - Hall 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sponsor's Village
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BARRA CLUSTER - MPC/IBC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BARRA CLUSTER - OLYMPIC BEACH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BARRA CLUSTER - ATHLET'S VILLAGE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BARRA CLUSTER - MEDIA VILLAGE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BARRA CLUSTER - RIOCENTRO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Port/harbour (revitalization program)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rio2016.org.br/pt/Galeria/Imagens/Default.aspx
> 
> _Venues proposal presentation video:_


So how much of this is still being built?


----------



## aloyarc

brazilian001 said:


> *Deodoro Olympic Park*


I could not do this job.


----------



## hack404

Jim856796 said:


> About the report that says the Rio de Janeiro Metro Extension may not be finished in time for this year's Olympics:
> 
> If that suggested temporary extension of the BRT system (obviously the TransOeste line) to Zona Sul is going to substitute for the incomplete Metro extension during the Games, I think it will need to be constructed in under four months.
> 
> The only thing that is worse than white elephants being left in a particular city after an Olympics is vital infrastructure in that city being left unfinished before an Olympics.
> 
> Plus, if the Metro extension does get completed, there would be hardly any time to test the Metro extension before the Olympics. It could be even worse if the TransOlimpica BRT line and the highway that accompanies it were to be left before this year's Olympics as well.


Testing is due to start this month if it is to be ready by July.


----------



## nandocattan

ticosk8 said:


> It's getting better now! I'm anxious to see how they'll fix the "column problem".


They won't. Actually, they don't need to, since they will sell less tickets. So, it will not be necessary to occupy those blind seats.


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

edit


----------



## ticosk8

nandocattan said:


> They won't. Actually, they don't need to, since they will sell less tickets. So, it will not be necessary to occupy those blind seats.


I know that, what I meant was how they'll mask those horrible giant monsters inside the arena :lol:


----------



## afonso_bh

Put banners.


----------



## p_leighton




----------



## RobH

> *Brian Cookson, the head of world cycling, has admitted it will be a "challenge" to hold a test event at the Rio Olympic velodrome ahead of this summer's Games.*
> 
> *Construction of the building was hit by several delays and the wood of the track only started being laid in the past couple of days.*
> 
> The planned Olympic test event had to be postponed from this month to the weekend of April 29-May 1, but given that the track needs time to set, there is still no guarantee those dates can be kept.
> 
> peaking at the UCI Track Cycling World Championships in London, Cookson said: "I have been assured this week that the track will be ready. We know that the carpenters are out there on site with wood, hammers and nails and they are about to start working.
> 
> "You have to be assured when you're putting in Siberian timber that the conditions in there are absolutely perfect. The air conditioning needs to be in place and operational, and the moisture control and the dampness need to be under control because the last thing we want when the track is built is the timber going in and warping and bending.
> 
> "It would be very regrettable if there was not a test event. Ultimately, it is possible to go to an Olympic Games without a test event, but that makes it less than ideal for everybody.
> 
> "There is no Plan B. There is a not another usable velodrome in Brazil so far as I'm aware and there has to be an Olympic velodrome."


 More @ http://www.skysports.com/cycling/news/21686/10192630/rio-olympic-velodrome-is-still-a-challenge-says-ucis-brian-cookson


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Too bad. It is the worst of part of the whole construction... hno:


----------



## cupview

Carioca Arena 2











Carioca Arena 3











Locker room





























IBC and MPC




















Live Site




















Environmental recovery











Overview





























Hotel swimming pool










RioMais


----------



## aquamaroon

So I have to say I am curious about the olympic village and its addition to the housing stock in Rio. Is the village in a desirable area? And are the amenities built to condo specifications? I have to think, as an outsider, that the massive influx of market price housing in a desirable city will be one of the main benefits of a Rio Olympics.


----------



## FAAN

*Golf Course
*









Source









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Brazilian001

*Overview*



































































































RioMais


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Youth Arena*











































































































Brasil2016


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Deodoro Stadium*






























































Brasil2016


----------



## RobH

What is that? A training facility?

EDIT: I see they're going to build two large temporary stands, correct? Although space looks tight on one side of the field.


----------



## t23uirapuru

^^









Image: www.brasil2016.gov.br

Yes they will build large temporary seats. i really don't think that the space is tight. you can see on this aerial picture the there is a lot of space to build the seats.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Good to see some plants going into the Olympic Park.

I'm curious what the demand will be for the Golf Course after the Olympics. It isn't a sport I associate with Rio. For much of the year it is probably too hot. Will it be well used after the games?

Wish I was going. It will be a fantastic Olympics!


----------



## skyscraperbarra

Rio already have 2 other Golf courses, with people playing all year round. It is no the must popular sport in the city, of course, and the Olympics won´t change that but It will be the first open course of the city (the other 2 just associates of the club itself can play); and there will probably be a lot of tourist interest, Grand Hyatt hotel already got permission to be connected via ferry.


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Good to see some plants going into the Olympic Park.
> 
> I'm curious what the demand will be for the Golf Course after the Olympics. It isn't a sport I associate with Rio. For much of the year it is probably too hot. Will it be well used after the games?
> 
> Wish I was going. It will be a fantastic Olympics!


From what I know Rio has two major golf courses within the city: Itanhangá Golf Club with three 9 hole courses and Gavea Golf Club with an 18 hole-par 69 course. They both date from the beggining of last century. So yes, there is demand for golf in Rio. But the fact is that Olympic Golf Course will actually be the first public course in Brazil, so I guess it will allow more people to have access to this sport.

Itanhangá:









Gávea:


----------



## ticosk8

Great updates guys!


----------



## muckie

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Good to see some plants going into the Olympic Park.
> 
> I'm curious what the demand will be for the Golf Course after the Olympics. It isn't a sport I associate with Rio. For much of the year it is probably too hot. Will it be well used after the games?
> 
> Wish I was going. It will be a fantastic Olympics!


Its too hot during our Summer time. And its a 12 million metro area city... so all images and stereotypes people imagine about Rio is far from resuming it. It has one of the most interesting history of the Americas... plus it had a very traditional populatioin until a few decades ago - where the image of sun and party took over... which still, is far from resuming it.


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Modern Pentathlon Water Centre*













































Brasil2016


----------



## cupview

Celso King


----------



## kapixaba

90% progress


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

Overview










Which building will be rebuild and which will stand in the future after the Olympics? Maybe somebody can show it on the the complete map? thanks


----------



## skyscraperbarra

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Which building will be rebuild and which will stand in the future after the Olympics? Maybe somebody can show it on the the complete map? thanks


The ones crossed in red will be demolished, the yellow areas will be transform in residential buildings, the developers who will receive this land is who is paying for a big part of the Olympics.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA

So that means, in most of sports competition Brasilian can prepare in Rio for future-sport-events after the Olympics. Just in some sports competition the preparing will be unpossible because of demolished infrastructure. thanks


----------



## t23uirapuru

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> So that means, in most of sports competition Brasilian can prepare in Rio for future-sport-events after the Olympics. Just in some sports competition the preparing will be unpossible because of demolished infrastructure. thanks


NO. The structures that will be desmout, rio already have. We dont need 4 big indoor arenas or 2 6k+ pools,. we can organise any sport event after the olympics. We just dont whant to be another greece.


----------



## FAAN

edit


----------



## FAAN

*Golf Course

Test Event - March 8th, 2016*


Evento-teste de golfe para os Jogos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Evento-teste de golfe para os Jogos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Evento-teste de golfe para os Jogos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Evento-teste de golfe para os Jogos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Evento-teste de golfe para os Jogos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Evento-teste de golfe para os Jogos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001

*Modern pentathlon test-event*














































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Andre Goth

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> So that means, in most of sports competition Brasilian can prepare in Rio for future-sport-events after the Olympics. Just in some sports competition the preparing will be unpossible because of demolished infrastructure. thanks


No, the structure that will remain, enable Rio to receive any major sporting event on the planet:

*Arena Olímpica do Rio*
capacity: 14,981 

PAN388 by Maria Clara Diniz, no Flickr

*Maracanãzinho*
capacity: 11,800

Estádio do Maracanazinho by Nicholas Bittencourt, no Flickr

*Carioca Arena 1*
capacity: 5,000 (post-Olympics)

Inauguração da Arena Carioca 1 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, no Flickr

]b]Arena da Juventude[/b]
capacity: 2,000 (post-Olympics)









Imagen from the webpage http://www.brasil2016.gov.br by André Motta/brasil2016.gov.br credits to the author


----------



## cupview

MPC










Esmeralda Andalus










Alex Morais​


----------



## CauKnak

In the Olympics: Arena Carioca 1, Capacity: 16.000
Arena da Juventude, Capacity: 5.000


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho




----------



## Brazilian001

RioMais


----------



## kapixaba

Progressss 98 %


----------



## tinyslam

It's great to see all of the color in these pictures. It really wouldn't be a Rio Olympics without a lot of color.


----------



## GeorgeIon

What do you know about tickets' situation? How many of them had be sold?


----------



## RobH

GeorgeIon said:


> What do you know about tickets' situation? How many of them had be sold?


Ticket sales aren't amazing with 47% sold so far (London was at around 70% at the same stage). But according to Thomas Bach, Rio is doing as well as Athens did at this stage. So whilst they could be doing better, it's definitely not terrible...
http://www.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/generic/rio-olympics-ticket-sales-1.3472438

It's the Paralympics which are more of a worry with only 12-15% of tickets sold so far...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/disability-sport/35740719


----------



## GeorgeIon

This don't sounds pretty good. There were a lot of empty seats in Athens 2004. The Games without fans are awful. It is weird to see empty seats or covered seats.


----------



## vitorhugoreis

No_Mercy said:


> Fui no Paul McCartney no Allianz, e Rolling Stones no morumbi.
> Achei o Morumbi bem melhor.
> Mas irei no Maron 5 tbm, vamos ver se mudo de opinião.


----------



## ticosk8

No_Mercy said:


> I´m from Albania, but im living in Brazil since the world cup
> 
> They kidnap my kidnee in Rio de Janeiro, now im trying to sue Brazilian governament.


C'mon man, it's ridiculous your attitude here! hno:


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ This is a troll, we should contact a mod to give him a ban.




No_Mercy said:


> Vamo tumultua la na olimpiadas tbm, zoa os cariocas petistas
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=971604&page=167


----------



## isaidso

DONE! 

*No Mercy:* stay on topic please. This thread is about the 2016 Rio Olympics, and specifically the sports infrastructure being built for it. This is also an English language section of SSC. Keep your posts to English, on topic, and refrain from the gibberish you've been posting on this page. You'll get more than your posts deleted next time.


----------



## kapixaba

:lol::cheers:


ticosk8 said:


> C'mon man, it's ridiculous your attitude here! hno:


----------



## p_leighton

_Off-topic?_
*"3 Billion People Will be Watching Ya'" - Rio 2016 OC Casting *_(English subtitles)_






----
_Does anyone know if there's an English thread for this Games' opening ceremony?_


----------



## IThomas

Hi, guys! I found this article on Italy's main financial newspaper 



> _The countdown has started. *The Rio 2016 Olympic Games will start in five months. In the three-hour long show that will open the 31st edition of the Games*, Italian talent and experience will take center stage. In 2011 Filmmaster Events, one of five companies in the world with the Olympic credits, won the commission to create the two Olympic ceremonies, as well as the two paralympic ceremonies and the torch relay.
> 
> Rio 2016 presents an immense challenge, and an equally great risk. In order to cope, Filmmaster, which is part of the Italian Entertainment Network group, created Cerimônias Cariocas 2016 (CC2016) in partnership with the Brazilian company Srcom. “The Brazilian partners chose the creative directors,” explains Antonio Abete, CEO of Filmmaster Events. “*The ideas that will be performed during the ceremonies in order to explain to the world what the country was and what it is will flow from our partner’s ideas about Brazilian culture and traditions*.”
> 
> *The machine for the opening ceremony was set in motion five years ago: 1,000 professionals from all over, 12,000 volunteers to recruit, 1,500 hours of rehearsal, 10,000 costumes, 76,000 kilos of scaffolding*. “The Brazilians pick the themes to be displayed and the narration,” continued Abete. “We give them the experience to produce an event of this magnitude. It is a continuous exchange and we are fully satisfied knowing that at the end of the games, these Brazilian talents will become professionals capable of creating their own large-scale ceremonies.”
> 
> Filmmaster went through the same process: starting with the responsibility of small segments in 2006 Winter Olympics in Turin, today in Rio it is directing important parts of the production. Fresh minds, happy young professionals, always creative: at Filmmaster, which works a lot on Middle Eastern markets, the average employee is under 40 years old and the future is always present. The company handled Olympic events at Salt Lake City 2002, Turin 2006 and Sochi 2014. In addition it did the inauguration of the Juventus Stadium in Turin, the finale of Champions 2015 in Berlin and dozens of other events. Filmmaster is preparing to participate in the tender for Tokyo 2020, which requires both ideas and budget.
> 
> What’s most important is to be able to deliver excitement and dreams to the client, whatever the client may be, from the IOC to medium- and small-sized companies, and to build proposals that combine wonderment with economic sustainability. Filmmaster works on both major and company-size events. “Nowhere is it said that smaller projects are simpler,” Abete said.
> 
> What is certain is that for an Olympic ceremony, nothing can be left to chance, from the costume department all the way to the exact knowledge of the size of the stadium entrances through which truck loads of scaffolding for the show will be brought in, not to mention the financial part of the event. And, at the same time, you must be on the look out for other markets. “We are continuously scouting for resources and talents, considering trends and technologies,” concludes Abete. “Our strength is our thinking.” And this is true whether you drive a complex machine like Filmmaster Events even if, like Abete when he was young, you dreamt of driving buses._
> 
> ilsole24ore


----------



## prp002

What is the budget for the Opening Ceremony?

I read it will be 1/10 of London's in 2012, which was US$120 million


----------



## sharles38

It's 10% less than London And not 1/10


----------



## prp002

sharles38 said:


> It's 10% less than London And not 1/10


so that's $108m US


----------



## cupview

Laudemar Aguiar










Laudemar Aguiar


----------



## cupview

*Live Site
*









Ednaldo Brito










Ednaldo Brito










Ednaldo Brito


Joining the two photos:


----------



## Stuntmaster

Can't wait to see Livesite finished!!! I think it will be one of the most breathtaking places within the Olympic Park


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

Where was the Livesite in the Olympic Park in London and Beijing?


----------



## RobH

OMG!! CANCEL THE GAMES NOW!!!!



> *McDonald's confirm no restaurant at Rio 2016 Main Press Centre*
> 
> Global fast food chain McDonald’s will not have a restaurant in the Main Press Centre (MPC) at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games, the company has confirmed.
> 
> The American corporation, which became an Olympic sponsor for the Montréal Games in 1976 before joining on with The Olympic Partner (TOP) programme, usually cater for the press and media.
> 
> They had a presence at the MPC at the London 2012 Games and the Sochi 2014 Winter Olympics and Paralympics.
> 
> But the company has revealed that, while it will have a restaurant in the International Zone of the Olympic Village, there will be no McDonald’s in the MPC.
> 
> Journalists and other media will be catered for by a restaurant as well as a bar area, which will serve food when the restaurant is closed.


http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...m-no-restaurant-at-rio-2016-main-press-centre


----------



## Pedrop.rio

^^ *heavy breathing*


:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Fear not, journalists of the world! We have BOB'S (and it's unique Ovomaltine milkshake!)


----------



## scolls

Is there a Pesto's next to Bob's Burgers?


----------



## eatorresz

Who the heck wants or cares to eat McDonnalds in Brazil?...Oh that's right you are from London, you're not used to good food...


----------



## campineiro1

MCDonalds is very expensive here in Brazil. 

Also...


----------



## WMPF1

McDonald's All Day Breakfast is headed to the Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro.

The world's largest burger chain announced Monday that it will open a restaurant in the international zone of the Olympic village and a dessert center, an operation unique to Brazil, in Barra Olympic Park.

The restaurant will serve a standard global menu with some Brazilian specialties, including pao de queijo, a small baked cheese roll that's popular in the country as breakfast and a snack. Breakfast will be served all day, a first for Brazil. All Day Breakfast is currently available in the U.S. and a few international markets. The international zone is a central gathering spot open to those who are staying at Olympic venues, including athletes, their families and the media.

YES! Mcdonalds coming to Rio!


----------



## WMPF1

Popular breakfast platform is coming to Brazil’s Olympic Village.

McDonald’s is bringing the fast-food restaurant chain’s successful all-day breakfast initiative to the upcoming Rio Olympics.

The restaurant operator is reportedly set to soon unveil plans to open a restaurant in the international zone of Brazil’s Olympic village, The Street claims. The location will feature McDonald’s MCD 0.01% new all-day breakfast platform. It will be the first McDonald’s location in Brazil to sell breakfast at all times.

Specifically, McDonald’s will sell an egg, cheese and bacon sandwich, as well as a local favorite, the pão de queijo.


----------



## WMPF1

There will be two firsts at this year's Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro: golf's return for the first time since 1904, and the ability to buy an Egg McMuffin around the clock.

On Monday, McDonald's (MCD - Get Report) is expected to officially unveil the opening of a restaurant in the international zone of Brazil's Olympic village.

Stationed in Barra Olympic Park, the restaurant will feature McDonald's new all-day breakfast platform, a first for one of the fast-food giant's over 800 locations in the country. Some Brazilian specialities will be also be served such as the pao de queijo, a small baked cheese roll that's a favorite snack among locals. As icing on the cake: the restaurant will have a dessert station that dishes out the McFlurry and other treats.

A McDonald's spokesman declined to share the company's Olympics marketing plan for the U.S. But he did confirm the pao de queijo will not be coming to America. 

STOCKS TO BUY: TheStreet Quant Ratings has identified a handful of stocks with serious upside potential in the next 12-months. Learn more.


Bringing the new all-day breakfast program to the Olympic stage will put a spotlight on a behemoth of a company finding some early success in trying to turn itself around.

Must Read: 3 Low-Debt Energy Stocks Likely to Outperform as Oil Prices Rebound

Helped by the launch of all-day breakfast last October, the Golden Arches reported that fourth-quarter same-store sales in the U.S. surged 5.7%, the second consecutive quarterly increase. It was the best performance by McDonald's since it reported an 8.9% same-store sales gain in the U.S. in the first quarter of 2012.

In January, McDonald's debuted its new value program coined the "McPick 2", which allowed customers to choose two items from a set menu for two dollars. More recently, the program was tweaked to "McPick 2 for $5", with McDonald's enhancing the types of items a person could choose.


----------



## p_leighton

bairrosfelipe said:


> Não entendo com alguém não consegue gostar desse parque ainda...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Gaio.





Edgar Vix said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDOAuoLNDKb/?taken-by=laudemar60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BDBDUaiSDLI/?taken-by=raymarcolino


..


----------



## Chris00

deleted.


----------



## p_leighton

--
*Superb vid dropped by Emirates back in late January. Features Rio & a few angles of the Maracanã cluster.*


----------



## kapixaba

WMPF1 said:


> McDonald's All Day Breakfast is headed to the Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> The world's largest burger chain announced Monday that it will open a restaurant in the international zone of the Olympic village and a dessert center, an operation unique to Brazil, in Barra Olympic Park.
> 
> The restaurant will serve a standard global menu with some Brazilian specialties, including pao de queijo, a small baked cheese roll that's popular in the country as breakfast and a snack. Breakfast will be served all day, a first for Brazil. All Day Breakfast is currently available in the U.S. and a few international markets. The international zone is a central gathering spot open to those who are staying at Olympic venues, including athletes, their families and the media.
> 
> YES! Mcdonalds coming to Rio!


Please guys, come to Brazil for eat Brazilian food, not trash hamburgers.


----------



## ticosk8

At first was the infraestructure delays, then water pollution, then Zika virus (it seems the international press has finally understood that Zika is not a new "ebola outbreak"), and now the absence of a McDonald's restaurant uke:

Waiting for the next issue opcorn: :lol:


----------



## Brazilian001

*Athletes' Village*
































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## cupview

The olympic park





























































Hotel











Olympic Village









RioMais


----------



## [email protected]

RobH said:


> Anyone closer to the ground have any more info on what this is about?
> 
> Brazil court blocks Olympic funds on fraud suspicion: source
> 
> 
> 
> More @ http://www.reuters.com/article/us-brazil-olympics-fraud-idUSKCN0WV1WL


Rob, I would be really surprised if there wasn't anything 'irregular' on the Games fund. 

Every. Single. Thing. in. Brazil. has a "scheme", people making money the wrong way. The Pan American Games have cost like a huge ammount of money more than the original predicted. FIFA WC had an absurd level of bribes. It's not this government, it always was this way around here, unfortunately.

I have my own perceptions on the subject, but since this is not a political thread, I'll leave it be.


----------



## campineiro1

gabriel campos said:


> _A cerimônia de abertura das Olimpíadas vai custar um pouco mais cara que o esperado. *Chegou a ser orçada em R$ 160 milhões. O valor definitivo, porém, subiu para R$ 225 milhões.*
> 
> Apesar dos pedidos feitos diretamente por Dilma Rousseff, a Vale e a Petrobras fizeram-se de desentendidas e não deram um centavo para as Olimpíadas._
> 
> http://blogs.oglobo.globo.com/lauro-jardim/post/saiba-quanto-custara-cerimonia-de-abertura-das-olimpiadas.html


It's Official! The Opening Ceremony will cost BRL 225 millions = USD 62.15 millions (as 03/30, 1 USD = 3,62 BRL).


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Can someone post what the olympic park will look like when it's complete. It really needs some more vegetation or at least some tiles! Way too much bare concrete atm


----------



## gabriel campos

campineiro1 said:


> It's Official! The Opening Ceremony will cost BRL 225 millions = USD 62.15 millions (as 03/30, 1 USD = 3,62 BRL).


In £...

Beijing's ceremony: £65m
London's ceremony: £27m 
Rio's ceremony: £43m


----------



## swifty78

I'm expecting they'll pull off a great show


----------



## p_leighton

Maracanã Stadium


bairrosfelipe said:


> Foto postada hoje pelo Twitter da Rio 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Já posso imaginar daqui alguns meses uma foto nesse mesmo angulo com os o estádio lotado, cheio de cores, fogos, galera vibrando e tudo mais.


----------



## RobH

Hia-leah JDM said:


> Can someone post what the olympic park will look like when it's complete. It really needs some more vegetation or at least some tiles! Way too much bare concrete atm


In Games-mode the Park will be concrete-heavy because of the space requirements, most obviously the huge central concourse. I suspect much of the empty space around the venues will soon see lots of temporary back-of-house tents etc springing up too.

So greenery will be largely confined to planted beds around the site.

Once developers get hold of the site after the Olympics, the plan is to make it much greener, but also much denser (temporary venues replaced with housing, schools etc as I understand it).


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

Handball Arena


----------



## Chevy114

I'm shocked how many events get seating options for fans, like the shooting stadium


----------



## p_leighton

ticosk8 said:


> http://campingninja.com/rio-2016-volunteers/


..


----------



## Brazilian001

*Aquatic Center*


----------



## Chevy114

Is diving going on somewhere else?


----------



## ticosk8

^^

It's gonna be held at Maria Lenk Aquatic Center.

The Olympic Aquatic Center is the greatest surprise to me so far.


----------



## Brazilian001

*Velodrome*









































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Future Arena*
































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Aquatic Center*




































































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## prp002




----------



## eatorresz

What's the completion percentage of the sites? Have all the seats been placed in the tennis arena? ... it's looking great by the way!


----------



## skyridgeline

I think they try to keep everything as simple as possible to minimize corruption. Visually, a big disappointment.


----------



## t23uirapuru

skyridgeline said:


> I think they try to keep everything as simple as possible to minimize corruption. Visually, a big disappointment.


is this a joke? We already discussed abut this here. there is no reason to build a very elaborated landscaping because almost half of the olimpic park will be transferred to private sector. it would be a waste of public money. I garante that the park will be very beautiful during the game. dont worry.










photo:www.riodejaneiroaqui.com
This is a old project, but the new one has little changes.


----------



## ticosk8

skyridgeline said:


> I think they try to keep everything as simple as possible to minimize corruption. Visually, a big disappointment.


The white elephant era of the olympic games is over man! Rio 2016 will be the first games completely sustainable, many of these arenas are temporary. Take a look at the Tokyo venues and see how simple they are also gonna be.


----------



## Sportsfan

ticosk8 said:


> The white elephant era of the olympic games is over man! Rio 2016 will be the first games completely sustainable, many of these arenas are temporary. Take a look at the Tokyo venues and see how simple they are also gonna be.


I hope that means no more vanity projects like that friggin' ugly ArcelorMittal Orbit monstrosity in London. £22.7 million that could have been better spent (or saved) and now they're spending even more so visitors can take a £5 slide from top to bottom. Boris and Tessa should be publicly shamed for that white elephant.


----------



## Harkonnen

ticosk8 said:


> The white elephant era of the olympic games is over man! Rio 2016 will be the first games completely sustainable, many of these arenas are temporary. Take a look at the Tokyo venues and see how simple they are also gonna be.


The era of good taste is over?
Maybe in a couple of games the design will be taken to new levels. Maybe buraziru can't, but it doesn't mean other country can't either.


----------



## RobH

ticosk8 said:


> The white elephant era of the olympic games is over man! Rio 2016 will be the first games completely sustainable, many of these arenas are temporary.


Would like to know how this differs from London, Sydney or LA for example. Claiming a feat other cities have managed as a first is...well...odd.


----------



## Alphaville

Harkonnen said:


> *The era of good taste is over?*
> Maybe in a couple of games the design will be taken to new levels. Maybe buraziru can't, but it doesn't mean other country can't either.


No - the era of waste is over. Too many cities before have fallen victim to the temptation of big an unnecessary - Montreal, Seoul, Athens, Beijing.


----------



## ticosk8

RobH said:


> Would like to know how this differs from London, Sydney or LA for example. Claiming a feat other cities have managed as a first is...well...odd.


Yep, London made a good job too but there were some unnecessary spending and "white elephants" such as the ArcelorMittal Orbit (BTW it's horrible). I read this tower will be turned into the world's tallest slide.


----------



## ticosk8

Harkonnen said:


> The era of good taste is over?
> Maybe in a couple of games the design will be taken to new levels. Maybe *buraziru* can't, but it doesn't mean other country can't either.


buraziru can't really do that :lol:


----------



## RobH

ticosk8 said:


> Yep, London made a good job too but there were some unnecessary spending and "white elephants" such as the ArcelorMittal Orbit (BTW it's horrible). I read this tower will be turned into the world's tallest slide.


The Orbit aside (and that was added after the venue plan was finalised by a newly elected Mayor who wanted to make a mark), the model Rio is following is actually exactly the same one London had. Namely, build permanent where venues are needed in future, semi-permanent where they're needed but not at high capacity in future, built temporary for venues unneeded in the future.

Rio is even going so far as to use the same London-based firm to design its Olympic Park and legacy (I don't think we've seen back to back Games with such similar looking Parks and indeed, the media centres are practically the same building. The legacy transformations are also very similar).

What Rio is doing isn't a first or the start of a new era. You can't draw a line between it and the Games which came before it as it's clearly and demonstrably a continuation of what previous hosts have done. Which is a completely sensible approach, of course.


----------



## sharles38

Harkonnen said:


> The era of good taste is over?
> Maybe in a couple of games the design will be taken to new levels. Maybe buraziru can't, but it doesn't mean other country can't either.


Good taste ? Do you really think London's states were good taste? Many of them were awful and expensive. What I see in Rio is just simplicity, not bad taste.


----------



## ben77

sharles38 said:


> Good taste ? Do you really think London's states were good taste? Many of them were awful and expensive. What I see in Rio is just simplicity, not bad taste.


States?


----------



## kapixaba

ticosk8 said:


> The white elephant era of the olympic games is over man! Rio 2016 will be the first games completely sustainable, many of these arenas are temporary. Take a look at the Tokyo venues and see how simple they are also gonna be.


like the south african's arenas.


----------



## sharles38

ben77 said:


> States?


:lol::lol::lol:

Stadiums or arenas.


----------



## sharles38

Youth Arena - Deodoro



joaomarcoscfilho said:


> Arena da Juventude - Deodoro


----------



## isaidso

Looks great Brazil.


----------



## FilipeR

Future Arena


----------



## ben77

sharles38 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Stadiums or arenas.


They only built four, surely I one could complain about anything other than the main stadium.


----------



## muratyildiz94

the world cup in 2014 was better organized with more esthetic architecture.


----------



## thiago13

Half of WC stadiums are white elephants now. I think Rio 2016 legacy will be great, we don't need a lot of new arenas. So it's ok for me the the design looking of the facilities. My opinion.


----------



## PrevaricationComplex

alexandru.mircea said:


> Great food names too
> 
> _hotchee doghee_ :drool::rock:


I want to wash one of those down with a heggie bueww :happy:

So much so that this is now a life goal.


----------



## PEiloveyou

Congrats. Brazil everything looks great.


----------



## Lord David

thiago13 said:


> Half of WC stadiums are white elephants now. I think Rio 2016 legacy will be great, we don't need a lot of new arenas. So it's ok for me the the design looking of the facilities. My opinion.


With regards to the 2014 World Cup, it was a success overall, but the way they approached building new stadiums and using existing ones was wrong. The organizers (or bid team) should have renovated as many existing stadiums as possible. There's even a stadium of world cup caliber that was totally privately financed yet they didn't use such a venue.

The positives to come from that event is surely the massive boost to infrastructure, particularly roads, airports, public transport and hotels.


----------



## WesTexas

I know this has been brought up, but as I get older, I start to see the waste of hosting the Olympics, more specifically the summer games. So many arenas and stadiums that are built for single time use that will ether be neglected or demolished. London did the games right by building the temporary venues. But the IOC is getting out of control and it's to the point where I hope the US never hosts their games.


----------



## p_leighton

*Olympic Parks' & Venues' construction progress - March, 2016
*




Brasil 2016


----------



## afonso_bh

Lord David said:


> With regards to the 2014 World Cup, it was a success overall, but the way they approached building new stadiums and using existing ones was wrong. The organizers (or bid team) should have renovated as many existing stadiums as possible. There's even a stadium of world cup caliber that was totally privately financed yet they didn't use such a venue.
> 
> The positives to come from that event is surely the massive boost to infrastructure, particularly roads, airports, public transport and hotels.


Brazil's stadiums were so outdated that all stadium renovations for the 2014 World Cup were pratically bulding new stadiums, including Mineirao and Arena da Baixada. So it wouldn't make a different "renovate" other stadiums that were left out.


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*




































































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*













































































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Athletes' Village*




































































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Deodoro Park*









































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Deodoro Park*









































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## ticosk8

WesTexas said:


> I know this has been brought up, but as I get older, I start to see the waste of hosting the Olympics, more specifically the summer games. So many arenas and stadiums that are built for single time use that will ether be neglected or demolished. London did the games right by building the temporary venues. But the IOC is getting out of control and it's to the point where I hope the US never hosts their games.


IOC is aware of it, probably the games will be more "affordable" in the future. There are some things that make no sense anymore, such as building a Whitewater Stadium that is not gonna have any usage after the games. Thank God Rio has found a way to solve that.


----------



## Carcará

Hockey Olympic Centre

























































joaomarcoscfilho said:


> ..


----------



## Carcará

*Rio Fantastic*
161183628

161529475

161626589


----------



## RobH

ticosk8 said:


> IOC is aware of it, probably the games will be more "affordable" in the future. There are some things that make no sense anymore, such as building a Whitewater Stadium that is not gonna have any usage after the games. Thank God Rio has found a way to solve that.


The IOC can only do so much without cutting sports from the the program completely, but NOT picking cities with poor legacy plans would help. Agenda 2020, if properly implemented, should see the IOC work with cities during the bid process to tailor bids better to cities' needs. In theory at least...

What are Rio's plans for the white water centre after the Games? I know that London dealt with this problematic venue by turning it into a thriving.......white water centre! 
https://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/outdoors/watersports/


----------



## ticosk8

RobH said:


> The IOC can only do so much without cutting sports from the the program completely, but NOT picking cities with poor legacy plans would help. Agenda 2020, if properly implemented, should see the IOC work with cities during the bid process to tailor bids better to cities' needs. In theory at least...
> 
> What are Rio's plans for the white water centre after the Games? I know that London dealt with this problematic venue by turning it into a thriving.......white water centre!
> https://www.visitleevalley.org.uk/en/content/cms/outdoors/watersports/


The Rio's whitewater center is gonna be a public aquatic park in the future. Actually it has already happened :lol:


----------



## WMPF1

Isso é legado. Já fez mais do que a Copa do Mundo!

This is a legacy! Much Better than World Cup.


----------



## Big Boss

Let´s see if this will keep working after the games. I hope so.


----------



## [email protected]

What? No pics of the rugby arena in Deodoro? hno:


----------



## t23uirapuru

^^
Yes there is!

but the arena will be temporary. They will start mounting the seats very soon.




PedrrroAlves said:


> *Deodoro Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brasil2016


----------



## hseugut

oh god I love Rio ! Mon dieu j'adore Rio !


----------



## GPortugal

Engenhão?


----------



## cupview

Aquatic Center










Renato Sette Camara/Prefeitura do Rio










Renato Sette Camara/Prefeitura do Rio










Rodrigo Bardi


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Aquatic Stadium*


























Brasil2016


----------



## edudegodoy

Amazing pics⤴


----------



## kfrost

Have to say the roof structure is really a horrible mess. Very visually unappealing. They should have used the money for the external fabric wrap and spend it on a ceiling finish instead. Now it just looks like a cheap warehouse. Pity the backstroke swimmer.


----------



## RobH

It's temporary though isn't it?


----------



## swifty78

If it's temp. then what's the point of going all out to build some masterpiece? I'm sure the swimmers would be more interested with getting onto the podium and personal bests rather than what the aquatic centre looks like?


----------



## kfrost

Even though it's just temporary there's no excuse for such design. Some care should be given to minimise the roof structure, or at least make them least visible. Now this mess is just so overpowering. Like swimming under a big chicken shed.

Plus bear in mind this is not just another venue. This is a MAJOR venue for the Games, the most important one after the athletics stadium. So yes, we are still going to care what the aquatics centre looks like!

Seriously, this really is the most aesthetically unpleasing aquatics venue in Olympic history. Even if you date back to Moscow 1980 it looks so much better than this. What a step back for Olympic venue design.


----------



## swifty78

If you say so petal...


----------



## Chevy114

I'm more mad about the obstructed view seats


----------



## RobH

I don't think the exposure and angles in some of those photos help. And the fact it's not fully lit yet. Since it's temporary, I can't say the roof bothers me.


----------



## Brazilian001

Chevy114 said:


> I'm more mad about the obstructed view seats


These seats won't be sold.


----------



## kfrost

And I wonder where they will put the large screens? Probably more seats will be lost then.


----------



## CauKnak

Very beautyful!!


----------



## PedrrroAlves

Gustavo Ruybal













































Luiz Clemente Hallier


----------



## PedrrroAlves

Paulo Candido









Marcio Vieira


----------



## eatorresz

The only aesthetically unnappealing moment in recent Olympic history was the London opening ceremony...now that was an eye sore.


----------



## RobH

> ASOIF Wants Concerns Addressed at IOC Rio 2016 Inspection
> 
> *Summer Olympic sports leaders are demanding assurances from Rio 2016 during this week’s IOC check-up amid ongoing concerns about the pace of preparations.*
> 
> ASOIF president Francesco Ricci Bitti and director Andrew Ryan are representing the 28 sports on the IOC coordination commission, which is conducting its final inspection before the Aug. 5 to 21 Games.
> 
> While venue construction is nearing completion across the Olympic project, Ryan tells Around the Rings that ASOIF wants to receive good news about the second Olympic hub at Deodoro.
> 
> “We would like to hear that venue construction completion is totally on schedule and see the operational plan for Deodoro Park complete, and that they are confident it’s something that will be delivered… and there are no issues,” Ryan said.
> 
> In February, federations expressed concerns about delays at Deodoro, the cluster of venues where eight sports will be staged.
> 
> As Rio 2016 slashes costs due to Brazil’s deepening financial crisis, ATR was told that the transport system, work on spectator flows and plans for food and beverage and entertainment facilities were still not finalized.
> 
> Ryan is hoping Rio 2016 officials address these concerns head on in presentations to the IOC delegation this week.
> 
> He said finalizing plans to transport spectators to Deodoro and providing a top-notch spectator experience were crucial elements to the running of the Games.
> 
> “With 80,000 people there on any one day we need to be confident that the experience for those people is the best it could be,” he said.
> 
> Ongoing delays at the velodrome remain a big headache for Rio 2016 and the UCI, cycling’s governing body. The laying of the track is not yet complete, which led to the postponement of the Olympic test event.
> 
> Ryan said ASOIF leaders would “wait for the report and see exactly what is the situation”.
> 
> “We need to be reassured that the track will be laid on time,” he said.
> 
> On Monday, IOC inspectors visited Deodoro and Barra to evaluate progress on the venues.
> 
> The IOC co-com officially starts Tuesday and runs through Thursday when a joint IOC and Rio 2016 press conference will be held.
> 
> Reported by Mark Bisson


http://aroundtherings.com/site/A__5...essed-at-IOC-Rio-2016-Inspection/292/Articles


----------



## RobH

> Rio 2016 Main Press Centre and Live Site opened as Coordination Commission inspection begins
> 
> *nternational Olympic Committee (IOC) Coordination Commission members praised progress but warned that deadlines remain "tight" on the first day of their final inspection visit ahead of Rio 2016 here. *
> 
> IOC Coordination Commission chair Nawal El Moutawakel officially opened the Main Press Centre (MPC) and Live Site in the Olympic Park, along with Rio Mayor Eduardo Paes and Rio 2016 President Carlos Nuzman.
> 
> Paes praised the skyscraperesque MPC for being funded through private investment before El Moutawakel hailed it as a "unique and beautiful venue".
> 
> "From here, beautiful stories will go to the world," the Moroccan said.
> 
> The group then travelled across the Park to open the Live Site, billed as a a "conviviality area for the public bordering the Jacarepaguá Lagoon and part of the Olympic Park’s public domain".
> 
> The area, consisting of 26,000 square metres, has capacity for 25,000 people.
> 
> It is located at the end of the Olympic Way - the winding path inspired by the Copacabana boardwalk which runs through the whole Park.
> 
> Paes, Nuzman and El Mouwatakel were joined by a selection of Coordination Commission members, including IOC Executive Board members C K Wu of Taiwan and Sergey Bubka of Ukraine.
> 
> The media were not allowed in to attend the official opening of the MPC.
> 
> Other members of the Commission travelled to the second main Olympic Cluster at Deodoro this evening to inspect venues there.
> 
> Both Wu and Bubka praised preparations with less than four months to go until the Olympics and Paralympics are due to begin.
> 
> Bubka claimed the Games will be unaffected by the ongoing political problems across Brazil and believes ticket sales will rise before they begin.
> 
> He also expressed his confidence that the track in his own sport of athletics will be laid before a test event, doubling as the Ibero-American Championships, scheduled for May 14 to 16.
> 
> Wu admitted that deadlines remain "tight" but claimed they are pleased with everything they have seen so far.
> 
> The Municipal Olympic Company responsible for construction work claimed last week that the Olympic Park is now 98 per cent completed.
> 
> Much installation and infrastructural work is still required once they are handed over to Rio 2016, however.
> 
> The velodrome is still behind schedule, leading to the test event being cancelled.


http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...-as-coordination-commission-inspection-begins


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*National Shooting Centre*











































































































Brasil2016


----------



## RobH

> Animal handlers to be deployed at Rio 2016 golf venue to carry alligators off course
> 
> *At least five trained handlers will be on site during the Rio 2016 golf competition in order to scare animals including alligator-like caimans and capybaras, the world's largest rodent, away from the course.*
> 
> They will be on standby to "transport the animals from one side of the course to another" if necessary, according to Folha de S.Paulo.
> 
> There will be no risk to players or members of the public, it is claimed, with the alligators usually known to flee when surrounded by people.
> 
> Signposts will be erected to warn spectators of where animals are known to be.
> 
> Alligators would be carried off the course by handlers, it was reported, with the action designed to protect the animals rather than those attending golf's return to the Games.


More @ http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...016-golf-venue-to-carry-alligators-off-course


----------



## aquamaroon

RobH said:


> More @ http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...016-golf-venue-to-carry-alligators-off-course


Ah yes, capybaras, nature's most fearsome creature:


















:lol:


----------



## PEiloveyou

Everything looks great. I love the Aquatic Park.


----------



## p_leighton

del


----------



## Brazilian001




----------



## Brazilian001




----------



## Aniel Oliveira

^^^Night lighting will be the same ?


----------



## BenC32

Its' really coming together nicely. The Euros and the Olympics all at the same time. It's going to be a great summer of sport and if you're sports mad like me then thats a great thing.


----------



## ticosk8

RobH said:


> More @ http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...016-golf-venue-to-carry-alligators-off-course


It'd be interesting :cheers: Only alligators and capybaras can do this sport more entertaining and more watchable :lol:



















http://abcnews.go.com/Lifestyle/massive-alligator-spotted-florida-golf/story?id=29939293


----------



## Jim856796

About the parcel of the Olympic Village that is being left empty during the games (the gray area that looks like it's being used for parking), I think it's a matter of building the right amount of units to house the athletes who will be competing in this year's Games. The Olympic Village has a total of 3,606 units.


----------



## Sportsfan

kfrost said:


> Have to say the roof structure is really a horrible mess. Very visually unappealing. They should have used the money for the external fabric wrap and spend it on a ceiling finish instead. Now it just looks like a cheap warehouse. Pity the backstroke swimmer.


Actually, Backstroke swimmers will like it because it will help them to stay in a straight line. Ask any backstroke swimmer and they'll tell you that they prefer to compete in indoor venues with straight lines to follow on the ceiling rather than outdoor venues with no visual guide.


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## goere

I am missing some trees in at the Olympic Park, especially taking into account that Rio is such a green city.
Are they to be planted?


----------



## JorgeGt

Sportsfan said:


> Actually, Backstroke swimmers will like it because it will help them to stay in a straight line. Ask any backstroke swimmer and they'll tell you that they prefer to compete in indoor venues with straight lines to follow on the ceiling rather than outdoor venues with no visual guide.


As a backstroke swimmer (200mts)... I aprove this. Indeed it's hard to swim in outdoor pools, specially if it's sunny, you swim zig zag.


----------



## RobH

*Summary from IOC after final inspection:*



> Brazilians set to deliver successful Olympic Games – Still hard work to be done
> 
> *International Olympic Committee (IOC) Coordination Commission Chair Nawal El Moutawakel has backed Brazil and the Brazilians to deliver successful Olympic Games this August at the close of the 10th and final IOC Coordination Commission visit to Rio de Janeiro (11-13 April 2016).*
> 
> Her statement came after three days of meetings in the Brazilian host city, which included a venue tour of the Olympic Park and Deodoro sites, a meeting with the three levels of Government (Federal, State, and City), and presentations by the Rio 2016 Organising Committee on the status of the preparations.
> 
> Speaking after the meetings, El Moutawakel said, “As we enter the final 114 days until the opening of the Olympic Games Rio 2016, and despite the complex political and economic context, we are confident that Brazil and the Brazilians are on track to deliver successful Olympic Games with an outstanding legacy. The strong support from the local authorities, as well as the partnership and solidarity shown by the IOC, International Federations, National Olympic Committees, and other Olympic partners, in line with Olympic Agenda 2020, has been invaluable to the Rio organisers, as they finalise their preparations. I’d like to thank all of those involved for their hard work and dedication to this project.”
> 
> She continued, “The last stretch is always the hardest. During the operational phase that we are entering now, there are thousands of details still to manage, and their timely resolution will make the difference between average Games and great Games. The Rio 2016 team is ready to rise to this challenge and deliver Olympic and Paralympic Games that will reflect Brazilians’ warmth, hospitality and passion for sports. We believe that Rio 2016 will make the host nation proud.”
> 
> Rio 2016 President Carlos Arthur Nuzman commented, “This last visit of the IOC Coordination Commission has helped us a lot on this journey towards the first Olympic Games in South America. Thanks to the solidarity and support from the IOC, International Federations, and National Olympic Committees during this difficult time for Brazil, we will be ready. We will not be complacent in the last mile. We know that we still have important elements to finalise before the Opening Ceremony on 5 August. We are working hard with all of our partners on each of these points and we are more confident than ever that Brazilians will deliver great Games.”
> 
> The Commission’s confidence was reinforced by the fact that many of the venues are finished, with the venues 98% complete overall; that 33 test events had been successfully completed with positive feedback from the competing athletes; and that popular backing for the Games remains strong, with over 70% support in Rio de Janeiro. This final figure underlines that the local citizens see the Games as a positive element in the development of their city and country.
> 
> The Olympic flame will be lit on 21 April in Ancient Olympia, and the Olympic Torch Relay will begin in Brazil on 3 May. The Relay will bring the message of the Games to the whole country and underline their important legacy, which will include improved public transport, better waste management, better city operations, job training, state-of-the-art sports facilities and new schools. All of which will provide benefits for generations to come. The Commission congratulated the Rio 2016 team and its Government partners for their work in this important area.
> 
> During its meeting, the Commission also received updates from the organisers and their partners in areas such as athlete and National Olympic Committee (NOC) services, sport and International Federation services, media operations, spectators, transport, marketing, technology and the Paralympic Games.
> 
> The Olympic Games Rio 2016 will begin on 5 August 2016.


http://www.olympic.org/news/brazili...ympic-games-still-hard-work-to-be-done/249032


----------



## alexandru.mircea

BenC32 said:


> Its' really coming together nicely. The Euros and the Olympics all at the same time. It's going to be a great summer of sport and if you're sports mad like me then thats a great thing.


And the Copa America Centanario.


----------



## campineiro1

Soccer male groups









Soccer female groups


----------



## cupview

Aquatic Center










MinasTC


Training pool










João Luiz Gomes


----------



## ticosk8

Edgar Vix said:


> _Co-Rio garantiu que piscina de aquecimento será coberta para as Olimpíadas (Foto: Gabriel Heusi / Portal Brasil 2016)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Estádio Aquático Olímpico será inaugurado no Troféu Maria Lenk 2016 (Foto: Satiro Sodré / SSPress / CBDA)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Atletas fazem primeiro treino no Estádio Aquático Olímpico de 2016 (Foto: Satiro Sodré / SSPress / CBDA)_
> 
> http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimp...ao-de-equipe-e-teste-da-piscina-olimpica.html


...


----------



## joselph22

Those columns obstruct the view of the spectators that are supossed to seat in that area...



campineiro1 said:


>


----------



## sharles38

Those seats are not going to be sold.


----------



## joselph22

That's not an effective solution. They'd be taking away the chance to some people to see the games and the investment in those seats is lost.

It's incredible that they didn't think about it when they were making the designs.

An Olympiad is a life time opportunity to do something remarkable!


----------



## Pedrop.rio

joselph22 said:


> That's not an effective solution. They'd be taking away the chance to some people to see the games and the investment in those seats is lost.
> 
> It's incredible that they didn't think about it when they were making the designs.
> 
> An Olympiad is a life time opportunity to do something remarkable!


Of course they knew that it was wrong, but proceeded with this design anyway so that they could save some money (when compared to the original one, with greater roof span). That's just how things works down here... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

But at least it's just a temporary venue.


----------



## ticosk8

joselph22 said:


> That's not an effective solution. They'd be taking away the chance to some people to see the games and the investment in those seats is lost.
> 
> It's incredible that they didn't think about it when they were making the designs.
> 
> An Olympiad is a life time opportunity to do something remarkable!


In every corner of SCC (latin, brazilian and now international section) you ask the same thing about the columns :lol:

Everyone agrees that these columns are completely insane, but now they have already been built and we, actually the organizers, will have to deal with it.

Regarding "something remarkable", this arena will be turned into two swimming training pools in Rio's poor communities. I think that is more remarkable than building an expensive white elephant just to impress the world.


----------



## ElvisBC

olympic park is starting to look great. no doubt it will be fine for the games, but if they do not finish the subway it will all end in a huge desaster. during the world cup on days with bad traffic we needed ages to reach leblon from botafogo or from copacabana, and that is not even the half way to the olympic park. can't even think what might happen. competitors will be fine, but fans might suffer hard way!


----------



## joselph22

Pedrop.rio said:


> Of course they knew that it was wrong, but proceeded with this design anyway so that they could save some money (when compared to the original one, with greater roof span). *That's just how things works down here...* ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> But at least it's just a temporary venue.


It's so sad that brazilians let that happen... 

Brazil has a lot of potential but some people just think about the money hno:




ticosk8 said:


> In every corner of SCC (latin, brazilian and now international section) you ask the same thing about the columns :lol:
> 
> Everyone agrees that these columns are completely insane, but now they have already been built and we, actually the organizers, will have to deal with it.
> 
> Regarding "something remarkable", this arena will be turned into two swimming training pools in Rio's poor communities. I think that is more remarkable than building an expensive white elephant just to impress the world.


First at all, if I want to comment about any topic in every corner of SCC, is my bussines not yours.

And if you and your applause committee want to justify mediocrity, good for you. 

There are people like us who like good quality


----------



## WMPF1

Conversei com um dos gerentes regionais do Mcdonalds e tive a confirmação durante essa semana que haverá sim um restaurante do Mcdonalds no Parque Olimpico.

Já existem mais de duzentas pessoas contratadas para o restaurante no parque olimpico


----------



## cupview

Fede Grabich










Marcos Barale










Marcos Barale










Cristian Soldano










Paulino Lamenha










Bia Neres


----------



## Andy-i

ticosk8 said:


> In every corner of SCC (latin, brazilian and now international section) you ask the same thing about the columns :lol:
> 
> Everyone agrees that these columns are completely insane, but now they have already been built and we, actually the organizers, will have to deal with it.
> 
> Regarding "something remarkable", this arena will be turned into two swimming training pools in Rio's poor communities. *I think that is more remarkable than building an expensive white elephant just to impress the world*.


Very true.

hosting the Olympics is RIDICULOUSLY expensive and in a time of austerity, having a few seats unused is no big deal.

I think we will see more temporary venues in future bids and a healthy scaling down of expensive vanity projects that turn into pointless white elephants.

If any justification is required, take a look at the present state of the Olympic park in Athens!


----------



## ticosk8

^^

I completely agree with you! 

The Maria Lenk Championship (Brazilian National Swimming Championship and test event) started yesterday and the columns were not a big problem. During the live transmission they were almost imperceptible :lol:



gabriel campos said:


>


----------



## RobH

If it works for the city and for the IOC and FINA, then it's fine. Nobody needs to justify anything beyond that. The posts are a small annoyance, nothing more, and as a long as they're not selling those tickets that's fine. If it was a permanent venue that'd be a huge design flaw, but it's not. In fact, it strikes me as weird that they've put seats in there at all because they've opened themselves up to unnecessary criticism. Putting some colourful branded banners in each corner might've looked better than seats which can't be sold. Either way, I'm not that bothered.

The truth is, you can't be prescriptive about these things and it'll vary city to city. There still ought to be room for what you might call vanity venues - but in moderation. Designing every venue as a permanent structure is an obvious no-no, however.


----------



## ticosk8

^^

The only adjustment that FINA has required so far during the test event it's the one regarding a "cooling system" for the swimmers at the competition zone because it was hot in this area of the arena yesterday.


----------



## p_leighton

Carcará said:


> 157965095
> 
> 137389838
> 
> 141737790


..


----------



## gabriel campos

Olympic Stadium
(New track being installed)



























































































André Durão


----------



## gelder

gabriel campos said:


> Olympic Stadium
> (New track being installed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> André Durão


Blue 😒


----------



## Christchurch

I'm a bit disappointed that its not the traditional brown/ orange


----------



## swifty78

I was hoping it was blue for a change


----------



## mrcapri

It doesn't bother me at all. All the athletics stadiums around the world are now choosing this blue colour (maybe it has become a standard issue now). The first I remember was the Berlin Olympic Stadium. Because this one in Rio has blue seats I think it does look nice.


----------



## Folls

Even with the awful columns i'm very pleased with the stadium-like design of the swimming arena. Swimming always were an important sport in Brazil's Olympic history and is quite amazing having an venue completely dedicated to the sport in our country to host the competitions.


----------



## cupview

OverFly4K










OverFly4K


New seats in tennis center :cheers:


----------



## RobH

_AroundTheRings_ just tweeted this. Anyone have any details about what happened and why?

_Gymnastics official tells summer Olympic sports gen assembly of "serious problems" this [email protected] #Rio2016 test event - power failures during comp_
https://twitter.com/MBisson_ATR/status/722332328828268544


----------



## redspork02

RobH said:


> _AroundTheRings_ just tweeted this. Anyone have any details about what happened and why?
> 
> _Gymnastics official tells summer Olympic sports gen assembly of "serious problems" this [email protected] #Rio2016 test event - power failures during comp_
> https://twitter.com/MBisson_ATR/status/722332328828268544


Beyoncé?


----------



## [email protected]

RobH said:


> _AroundTheRings_ just tweeted this. Anyone have any details about what happened and why?
> 
> _Gymnastics official tells summer Olympic sports gen assembly of "serious problems" this [email protected] #Rio2016 test event - power failures during comp_
> https://twitter.com/MBisson_ATR/status/722332328828268544


It's a 'minor' issue regarding the gymnastics test event power failures. I believe that it is exactly for that that we have test events.

Also it's being said that the sports federations are unhappy about the results of the venues. They wanted something splendid and are getting modest places for their sports. And it's some of them. Not even the majority.

Rio is in the middle of a complicated situation right now. Because of the Workers' Party disastrous government, Brazil (and consequently Rio) is broken. Further adjustments for Games venues are complicated by now, but not discarded. And since the president is (thank God) being impeached, the IOC is worried about consequences. If I were him, I would be very happy with this news. If everything goes well, by mid May we're having not only new president, but new economic policy, and there's time until the games for some level of recovery. :cheers:

Well, gringos being gringos all over again... :lol:

Source: http://esportes.estadao.com.br/noti...foram-vitimas-de-escolha-politica,10000026942


----------



## alexandru.mircea

gelder said:


> Blue 😒


You had to quote all those pics in order to add one word and one emoticon to them?!


----------



## Bye bye world

[email protected] said:


> It's a 'minor' issue regarding the gymnastics test event power failures. I believe that it is exactly for that that we have test events.
> 
> Also it's being said that the sports federations are unhappy about the results of the venues. They wanted something splendid and are getting modest places for their sports. And it's some of them. Not even the majority.
> 
> Rio is in the middle of a complicated situation right now. Because of the Workers' Party disastrous government, Brazil (and consequently Rio) is broken. Further adjustments for Games venues are complicated by now, but not discarded. And since the president is (thank God) being impeached, the IOC is worried about consequences. If I were him, I would be very happy with this news. If everything goes well, by mid May we're having not only new president, but new economic policy, and there's time until the games for some level of recovery. :cheers:
> 
> Well, gringos being gringos all over again... :lol:
> 
> Source: http://esportes.estadao.com.br/noti...foram-vitimas-de-escolha-politica,10000026942


Right, Michel Temer will solve lightning problems in some arenas by "changing" the economic policy. 

Speaking seriously, these were just test events, problems described are clearly fixable and secondary, but the need of protagonism and political power from these authorities leads them speaking dramatic bullshit in order to achieve this sort of goals. The IOC is the opinion wich matters. Yet, these problems could not being happening, but this is a matter of lack of competence from Mr. Nuzman, wich all brazilians reasonably informed about sports management knows very well, not economic issues.


----------



## Andre Goth

^^

Guys, no political discussions here, please!

About the question of the power failures we must remember that during the Olympic Games, Rio will have generators to ensure redundancy of power supply, if the both regular and independent lines suffer some kind of failure (one turned on for the test event). So will be THREE rredundancies to avoid such problems.


----------



## aquamaroon

To be frank I'm not worried about electrical issues during the olympics. Obviously Rio will have all the basic infrastructure under control and will deliver a fine show to the world.
What I AM expecting though is the political fallout of the past few months onto the olympics. Will it be possible to have a politics free olympics while the brazillian president is waiting conviction for impeachment? I don't think so. I feel like the current political turmoil can't help but release a profound protest during the olympics that will hopefully move dialogue in that country for the better

(I say all this with the caveat that i am NOT a brazillian citizen, so please feel free to correct me from my ****** misconceptions :lol


----------



## gelder

alexandru.mircea said:


> You had to quote all those pics in order to add one word and one emoticon to them?!


Yes ☺


----------



## [email protected]

Bye bye world said:


> Right, Michel Temer will solve lightning problems in some arenas by "changing" the economic policy.
> 
> Speaking seriously, these were just test events, problems described are clearly fixable and secondary, but the need of protagonism and political power from these authorities leads them speaking dramatic bullshit in order to achieve this sort of goals. The IOC is the opinion wich matters. Yet, these problems could not being happening, but this is a matter of lack of competence from Mr. Nuzman, wich all brazilians reasonably informed about sports management knows very well, not economic issues.


Ok, no politics.

But calling the who brought the Pan Am Games and the Olympic Games to Rio and made the National Comitee go pro of incompetent is somewhat bizarre... :nuts: Keep trying...


----------



## stewe1981

From todays lightning of the Olympic Flame in Ancient Olympia

http://24liveblog.com/show?img=//cdn3.24live.co/images/2016/04/21/1461231753999831.jpg

http://24liveblog.com/show?img=//cdn3.24live.co/images/2016/04/21/1461231783255878.jpg

http://24liveblog.com/show?img=//cdn3.24live.co/images/2016/04/21/1461233119385599.jpg

http://24liveblog.com/show?img=//cdn3.24live.co/images/2016/04/21/1461233458528700.jpg

http://24liveblog.com/show?img=//cdn3.24live.co/images/2016/04/21/1461234151864106.jpg

http://24liveblog.com/show?img=//cdn3.24live.co/images/2016/04/21/1461234150464506.jpg

http://24liveblog.com/show?img=//cdn3.24live.co/images/2016/04/21/1461235200145591.jpg

http://24liveblog.com/show?img=//cdn3.24live.co/images/2016/04/21/1461235525578400.jpg


----------



## RobH

This is where it started to feel very real four years ago. No doubt Brazilians will start getting the same feeling soon when the torch lands over there.

Best of luck!


----------



## PEiloveyou

I am so proud of you. Thanks for all you did for Brazil Giovane Gavio.

www.facebook.com/GiovaneGavioOficial


----------



## ben77

It doesn't look very inspiring! Pretty miserable Olympic park by the looks of it..


----------



## Andre Goth

aquamaroon said:


> To be frank I'm not worried about electrical issues during the olympics. Obviously Rio will have all the basic infrastructure under control and will deliver a fine show to the world.
> What I AM expecting though is the political fallout of the past few months onto the olympics. Will it be possible to have a politics free olympics while the brazillian president is waiting conviction for impeachment? I don't think so. I feel like the current political turmoil can't help but release a profound protest during the olympics that will hopefully move dialogue in that country for the better
> 
> (I say all this with the caveat that i am NOT a brazillian citizen, so please feel free to correct me from my ****** misconceptions :lol


Brazilian society is completely averse to conflict, of course political disputes will still exist in the Games time, whatever the political scenario that glimpse, but I believe that will not contaminate the Olympic scene.


----------



## Andre Goth




----------



## p_leighton

Recreio da Barra said:


> @claudiagrangeiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @renabrasil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rvreiff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @drjuniorsoares


..


----------



## Bye bye world

[email protected] said:


> Ok, no politics.
> 
> But calling the *who brought the Pan Am Games and the Olympic Games to Rio* and made the National Comitee go pro of incompetent is somewhat bizarre... :nuts: Keep trying...


:crazy::crazy::crazy: 

what a original point of view :hilarious

You must be his relative or recipient... :lol:


----------



## Harkonnen

Two dead after path built for Rio Olympics upgrade collapses 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-04-...lt-for-rio-olympics-upgrade-collapses/7348944


----------



## [email protected]

Bye bye world said:


> :crazy::crazy::crazy:
> 
> what a original point of view :hilarious
> 
> You must be his relative or recipient... :lol:


Oh, so... you offend the guy with no reason at all, I give you argument that proves you wrong, and somehow, for me it's personal.

Please, let's give this user a trophy! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gelder

What about the olympic torch original concept fail? Someone knows it's reason?


----------



## swifty78

Any hints of what the opening involves yet? I'm guessing it'll be something colourful on the lines of Carnivale, with acknowledgment to the history of Rio/Brazil etc.


----------



## ticosk8

swifty78 said:


> Any hints of what the opening involves yet? I'm guessing it'll be something colourful on the lines of Carnivale, with acknowledgment to the history of Rio/Brazil etc.


The ceremony's theme was released last week! It'll tell the history and formation of Brazil's melting pot. Probably it's gonna be showed how people from all over the world helped to build the brazilian society and identity. ONU liked that :lol:


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

Olympic Stadium


----------



## campineiro1

Torch Relay

Day 9


----------



## muckie

cupview said:


> Maracanã preparation for ceremonies
> 
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerson Rocha


Today?


----------



## vitorhugoreis

^^
This is a structure for a big show. Rolling Stones was there in february.


----------



## BlazerBlaze

Yeah that's defiantly a stage and you can see the lighting/speaker towers on the floor. Not a ceremonies set up.


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Stadium*


----------



## The Real Gazmon

So Opening Ceremony isn't in the Olympic Stadium?


----------



## mrcapri

The Real Gazmon said:


> So Opening Ceremony isn't in the Olympic Stadium?


Nope. Both Opening and closing ceremonies of the olympics and paraolympics will be at the Maracanã Stadium.

For Brasil the latter is more iconic to host such an event than the olympic stadium itself.


----------



## BlazerBlaze

That's a lot of blue in the Athletics stadium


----------



## RobH

Yeah, far too much blue! But it'll look better when the stands are full. The blue track will really stand out then.


----------



## Tchôs

w h e r e a r e t h e t r e e s ????? :gaah::gaah::gaah::gaah:


----------



## campineiro1

Torch Relay

Day 10


----------



## ticosk8

Continuing the thread...

*The staff and volunteer uniforms were released yesterday!*

















































​


----------



## ticosk8

*Olympic Aquatics Stadium by Photo Sphere*


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*













































































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Deodoro Olympic Park*













































































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Athletes' Village*
































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Stadium*
































































http://www.brasil2016.gov.br


----------



## nandocattan

Kenni said:


> I hope the opening ceremonies are wonderful. For some reason Brazil has always lagged in that aspect. The Pan Am games ceremony was...eh, then the WC 2014 was terrible, absolutely demoralizing. With so much culture and color Brazil has so much material to work with.


Opening cermonies of WC are always simple and boring, not only in Brazil....you should not compare with olimpics.


----------



## ticosk8

Kenni said:


> I hope the opening ceremonies are wonderful. For some reason *Brazil has always lagged in that aspect*. *The Pan Am games ceremony was...eh*, then the WC 2014 was terrible, absolutely demoralizing. With so much culture and color Brazil has so much material to work with.


But Rio 2007 has revolutionized the ceremonies of the Panam Games. Before Rio, all the ceremonies looked like a military parade :lol:

It's considered the best panam games ceremony ever!












Regarding Fifa world cup, I haven't watched any great "opening ceremony" so far, actually it's just a symbolic thing that nobody cares :lol:


----------



## hack404

Harkonnen said:


> let me guess. samba, and... samba, and more samba?


Pele riding a unicycle.


----------



## Murilo Oliveira




----------



## Murilo Oliveira

Photos from Flamengo X Bauru in the NBB Playoffs. The olympik park is very beautiful, but inside of the arenas, are everything very simple. But i liked!


----------



## hack404

Nice pictures. Was that basketball game in Carioca Arena 2?


----------



## Murilo Oliveira

hack404 said:


> Nice pictures. Was that basketball game in Carioca Arena 2?


Yes!


----------



## netinhogga

..


----------



## RobH

> UCI President "extremely concerned" about construction progress at Rio 2016 velodrome
> 
> *International Cycling Union (UCI) President Brian Cookson has said that the governing body remains “extremely concerned” about delays to the construction of the Rio 2016 velodrome.*
> 
> The Englishman admitted that "time is running out" with track cycling due to begin on August 11 and key work still needing to be done.
> 
> The official test event at the venue, which had already been pushed back, was cancelled entirely in March, due to delays installing the track.
> 
> It was initially supposed to be held between March 18 and 20 but was moved to between April 29 and May 1 before being scrapped entirely.
> 
> The test event, known as the Aquece Rio International Track Cycling Challenge, was supposed to be the first event to be held at the venue, but a scaled down trial between June 25 and 27 was arranged instead in order to give the venue a "quick test".
> 
> Rio 2016 director of communications Mario Andrada had claimed he was "120 per cent" confident the velodrome would be ready in time for the Olympics, while insisting it would be "Games ready" by May 31, when the test event was cancelled in March.
> 
> Organisers also sought to ease concerns over the progress of the Velodrome by staging an "informal test" at the venue last month.
> 
> Professional Brazilian cyclists were photographed on the track to aid the fixing of the rubber layer covering the wooden surface, which has been imported from Siberia.
> 
> However, Cookson has expressed the UCI’s ongoing concerns with the readiness of the venue with just 71 days to go until the Rio Opening Ceremony.
> 
> Track cycling competition is scheduled to take place from August 11 to 16.
> 
> “The UCI remains extremely concerned about ongoing delays to the construction of the Velodrome and have raised regular concerns with the Rio 2016 Organising Committee and the IOC,” the UCI President said.
> 
> “It has been a very difficult process and the fact that these delays have pushed back any form of test event is very worrying.
> 
> “There is still a lot of work to do to ensure that riders have the best competition conditions possible.
> 
> “Time really is running out.”
> 
> *insidethegames understands that the track has now been fully installed at the venue and is not expected to be a concern ahead of the Games, although work is still required on the suspended ceiling system, as well as the heating and cooling system.
> 
> The venue is due to have the capability of housing 5,000 spectators, but insidethegames understands the base framework of the seating is currently being constructed, while media tribunes and elevators at the velodrome are also requiring work.*


http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...t-construction-progress-at-rio-2016-velodrome


----------



## Melb_aviator

Progress looks fairly good at the Olympic Park, but I am concerned that it does come across as soulless.

Lets hope they can add some colour and give it some character for the games, but I do understand the logic of the concept with the area scheduled to undertake significant change after the games.


----------



## cupview

Ulysses Padilha


----------



## thesouthernstar

wjfox said:


> *Zika crisis: Rio Olympics 'should be moved or postponed'*
> 
> More than 100 leading scientists say the Rio Olympics should be moved or postponed over the Zika outbreak.
> 
> The group says new findings about the virus make it "unethical" for the games to go ahead in an open letter to the World Health Organization.
> 
> They call on the WHO to urgently revise its guidelines on Zika, which is linked to serious birth defects.
> 
> The International Olympic Committee said in May it sees no reason to delay or move the games due to Zika.
> 
> The outbreak of the mosquito-borne disease began in Brazil a year ago, but now more than 60 countries and territories have continuing transmission.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-36401150


Not good news.


----------



## muckie

Mosquito epidemic is not a threat in August... this have been said several times


----------



## thiago13

If you want to avoid zika in Brazil, July and August are the best months.


----------



## ticosk8

thesouthernstar said:


> Not good news.


*
Rio 2016: WHO rejects call for Rio Olympics to be moved due to Zika​*
The World Health Organisation (WHO) has rejected a call for the Rio Olympic Games to be moved or postponed due to the threat posed by large outbreak of Zika virus in Brazil.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-05-28/who-rejects-call-for-olympics-to-be-moved-due-to-zika/7456360​


----------



## ticosk8

^^

I'm aware of the risks of getting zika but I cannot understand why some people are so worried about it because it's only dangerous for pregnant women (I've read a lot of reports comparing the zika outbreak to ebola outbreak :nuts. The zika virus has the same effects of normal dengue. Moreover, the outbreak is decreasing here in Brazil due to the fact we are in autumn and the games will be held during the winter. And I know there is a concern about the virus spread but people come and go from Brazil and other countries affected by zika all the time, WHO mentioned it in their statement.

"But the WHO rejected the call, saying Brazil "is one of almost 60 countries and territories" where Zika has been detected and that *people continued to travel between these countries and territories for a variety of reasons*.

"*The best way to reduce risk of disease is to follow public health travel advice*," it said."


----------



## ticosk8

*Beach Volleyball Arena - Copacabana beach​*


Vinicius said:


> Montagem da Arena de Vôlei de Praia em Copacabana:
> 
> P_20160524_120701 by MV Santos, no Flickr
> 
> P_20160524_120655 by MV Santos, no Flickr
> 
> P_20160524_120711 by MV Santos, no Flickr
> 
> P_20160524_120753 by MV Santos, no Flickr
> 
> Fotos minhas de ontem (24/05).


----------



## ticosk8

*New subway Line 4​*

Iluminação cênica ponte estaiada by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr


Ponte estaiada by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr


Iluminação cênica ponte estaiada by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr


Iluminação definitiva by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr


Acesso às plataformas by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr


Mezanino by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr


Acesso de passageiros by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr


Mezanino e acesso às plataformas by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr


Concluída instalação de trilhos entre Barra da Tijuca e Ipanema by Metrô Linha 4, no Flickr​


----------



## ticosk8

*New VLT System​*

Museu Nacional e o VLT Carioca by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr


Avenida Rio Branco e o novo VLT Carioca by Leonardo Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## ticosk8

*Rio downtown changes for the Olympic Games :cheers: :shocked:*

*Part 1*​


brazilian001 said:


> *Centro do Rio, antes e depois*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por Ygor Rodrigues​


----------



## ticosk8

*Rio downtown changes for the Olympic Games* :cheers: :shocked:

*Part 2* 




brazilian001 said:


> *Centro do Rio, antes e depois*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por Ygor Rodrigues​


----------



## PEiloveyou

What about the airport and Orla Conde?


----------



## ticosk8

PEiloveyou said:


> What about the airport and Orla Conde?


*Orla Conde​*


































​


----------



## ticosk8

PEiloveyou said:


> What about the airport and Orla Conde?


*Rio International Airport​*


brazilian001 said:


> http://www.panrotas.com.br​


----------



## p_leighton

:cheers:


----------



## DFDalton

EVERY single Olympics it happens. The unrelenting drumbeat of pessimism and negativity. The venues will never be ready on time! (They always are.) Transportation will be a nightmare! (Everyone always seems to get where they need to be on time without much problem.) Terrorists will bomb the stadiums and thousands will die! (After 1972 at least, security hasn't been an issue.) A light ring didn't open during the ceremony. Utter humiliation for *insert host country name*. The Olympics are RUINED! (Seriously?) 

Now to top it off, a disease of Biblical proportions will devastate all mankind! The Olympics must be cancelled! Give me a break.


----------



## vitorhugoreis

DFDalton said:


> Now to top it off, a disease of Biblical proportions will devastate all mankind! The Olympics must be cancelled! Give me a break.


People are reading too much Dan Brown.


----------



## Kenni

nandocattan said:


> Opening cermonies of WC are always simple and boring, not only in Brazil....you should not compare with olimpics.


I didn't compare them, I said they were subpar on their own compared to other Pan Am's.



ticosk8 said:


> But Rio 2007 has revolutionized the ceremonies of the Panam Games. Before Rio, all the ceremonies looked like a military parade :lol:
> 
> It's considered the best panam games ceremony ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Fifa world cup, I haven't watched any great "opening ceremony" so far, actually it's just a symbolic thing that nobody cares :lol:


Maybe it's my perception, and I don't want to divert the topic, but I watched on youtube one evening a few ceremonies. Some people do care about the ceremonies, it is the country's/citie's stage to show their culture, history, who they are. For example South Africa (WC) did a wonderful job, Beijing, etc.


----------



## Kenni

BTW, Rio is looking beautiful! Such wonderful changes.


----------



## Hongsunman

*I wish I wanna be there Rio!*

I really expect how the Olympic game'll be

the city will be the nicest city during the season


----------



## Dan Caumo

Still about ceremonies: FIFA WC ceremonies are organized by FIFA, Olympic ceremonies are organized by the organizing comittee, the host city.


----------



## Icewave

I think , Rio is the origin of Colours 

Every single place in it has a shades and shades of colours Despite of it's simplicity or Complexity


----------



## kapixaba

Harkonnen said:


> let me guess. samba, and... samba, and more samba?


Samba is from RJ, like jazz is from New Orleans or flamenco is from andaluzia. others states have many different cultures.


----------



## kapixaba

ticosk8 said:


> As a mexican you should know that! :cheers:


edit


----------



## Brazilian001

*Beach Volleyball Arena*


----------



## p_leighton

Brasil 2016


----------



## sharles38

nieltdsg said:


> Achei essa agora no insta... não sei se já postaram.


..


----------



## IvanovB

Can't wait for the Olympics! Everything looks well done although these Olympics cost Dilma Rusef herposition as a president.


----------



## p_leighton

Cidade Olímpica


----------



## joaomarcoscfilho

Velodrome


----------



## Harkonnen

Well, it's not just diseases, but also the other things. Crisis, insecurity, distance. I've just read an article that explains this.

http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/business/rio-brazil-olympics-zika-virus-1.3648197


----------



## ticosk8

RobH said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...with-less-than-two-months-until-olympic-games


I did not understand it too. WADA praised Rio laboratory last week saying it would be a great legacy for the city. I think the Russian Scandal had something to do with that, because WADA was only able to identify this huge scheme now, probably the Rio's laboratory does not have the know-how to make these new doping exams.


----------



## joao3190

RobH said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.insidethegames.biz/artic...with-less-than-two-months-until-olympic-games



It shows that this decision was political, because only now is clearly orchestrate


----------



## joao3190

Harkonnen said:


> Well, it's not just diseases, but also the other things. Crisis, insecurity, distance. I've just read an article that explains this.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/business/rio-brazil-olympics-zika-virus-1.3648197


International Media devil made campaign against russia in 2015, China in 2008 and Brazil would not be spared, but in the end were great games.

*

During cup international average world did devil on World Cup in Brazil, but in the end was the best of all times. 1.4000000 insurance foreigners and succe,

during world cup public 3x bigger than Olympics and less police on the streets was surely this Olympics is double the security forces.


----------



## ticosk8

*Olympic Village​*

















































































_fonte: http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimp...ca-vila-olimpica-da-rio-2016-em-detalhes.html_













































































































_Fonte: http://olimpiadas.uol.com.br/album/...ta-janeth-em-visita-oficial-do-cob.htm#foto=5_​


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Village*


----------



## C010T3

pesto said:


> As an exercise in ethics: compare this to the Mayor of Rio who presumably does have such capabilities and indicated that if he didn't get federal help he would close hospitals, cut back policing and security, curtail city services (health, nutrition) but that the bankruptcy "in no way delays the delivery of Olympic projects and the promises assumed by the city of Rio."
> 
> Makes for a nice essay on moral responsibility.


Let's get some of the facts straight. Rio State is the one bankrupt, not the City of Rio. The Governor is the one that declared state of calamity, because he had no other choice by law, but to cut public services, considering that he is not allowed by law to run a deeper deficit.
The City of Rio is actually one of the cities that have currently the best fiscal situations in Brazil. It may seem strange that a city within a state can have its finances in order while the state is in disarray, but it is not the first time that happens. The City of Rio has constantly supported the State with credits in the past.
These issues have roots in the 1988 Constitution and how City-State Rio and Rio State were merged during the dictatorship.


----------



## canuck orca

Harkonnen said:


> Well, it's not just diseases, but also the other things. Crisis, insecurity, distance. I've just read an article that explains this.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/business/rio-brazil-olympics-zika-virus-1.3648197


My cousins and friends won't travel to rio because of zika and high crime rates.


----------



## sharles38

Harkonnen said:


> Well, it's not just diseases, but also the other things. Crisis, insecurity, distance. I've just read an article that explains this.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/beta/news/business/rio-brazil-olympics-zika-virus-1.3648197


Crisis affects only Brazilians, it has nothing to do with the games. The Olympics are protected from it. 

We will have 150 thousand agents of security here during the games, with this number if it is insecure here it would be in London, Paris or Madrid too.


----------



## xrtn2

canuck orca said:


> My cousins and friends won't travel to rio because of *zika *and high crime rates.


:lol:


----------



## joao3190

canuck orca said:


> My cousins and friends won't travel to rio because of zika and high crime rates.



From what I know will many French, Argentine, Portugal, 3000 Swiss, South American incalculable number, Germans, Americans also.
arnold schwarzenegger is frequenter of Rio de Janeiro since 1979, every year go to town, you find the riding Copacabana beach, he meets charms and beauty and its problems, but always declared love for rio de janeiro, the same actor vincent cassel who has a house in the city, norway's king's sister lived in the city of Rio de janeiro for over 50 years until die naturally.


----------



## joao3190

canuck orca said:


> My cousins and friends won't travel to rio because of zika and high crime rates.


rio de janeiro is a city of contrast, charms, virtues, beauty, problems, but if the rio de janeiro was a city bagdar kind of Iraq, as media says, you find that 1.5 would receive a million foreign only in carnival 2015 without tell mundias events festivals,. as Rock in Rio etc ...


----------



## cupview

Velodrome


Test event today :cheers:










Gisele Gasparotto










Gisele Gasparotto










Erick Pinheiro


3 weeks difference:










Juliano Bianchi


----------



## Mr.Falcon

canuck orca said:


> My cousins and friends won't travel to rio because of zika and high crime rates.





xrtn2 said:


> :lol:



What means: they're 
Maria vai com as outras

"Mary does what the others do"


----------



## Andre Goth

canuck orca said:


> My cousins and friends won't travel to rio because of zika and high crime rates.







:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PEiloveyou

I can't forget this article.


JUNE 26, 2014

The World Cup 2014 in Brazil: better organised than the Olympics in London 2012?

Yesterday, I was quoted in a number of French newspapers as saying that the World Cup 2014 has been, so far, better organised than the London Olympics 2012. It is my duty to report that this does not in any way whatsoever misrepresent my views.
I stand by what I said.


There have been months, if not years, of negative reports on the 2014 World Cup. Before the event started, comments from all quarters (Western media, FIFA, patrons and waiters at the pub alike) promised absolute doom and gloom in Brazil. The stadia would not be ready in time, spectators would be prevented from travelling to the venues because the infrastructures would not be ready in time or because Brazilians would be protesting to no end. Most commentators were very short of saying ‘those lazy, unpatriotic and unreliable Brazilians’ – when they did not actually say it…

Unless I am mistaken, so far none of this has actually happened. All the stadia are ready and used for the Cup. Brazilians are exercising their democratic right to protest and there are isolated reports of Pelé or other football celebrities not making it to the venue. Yet, stadia are not only ready. They are full at every game! Even when South Korea is playing Algeria, in a game where the sporting stakes are not high.

Compare this with the London Olympics which were marred by a number of controversies:

Many venues were nearly empty for many of the early Olympic events. Although, on this instance the Daily Telegraph blamed foreigners (!) (as they always would ?), LOCOG, the London Organising Committee of the Olympic and Paralympic Games reluctantly admitted responsibility when they found solutions and used the army (!) to fill the empty seats.

The army already had to be mobilised to make up for the shortcomings of G4S, the private company LOCOG had commissioned for the security of the games. Indeed G4S had failed to recruit enough guards for the Olympics. As usual, the Daily Telegraph and large sections of the English press used casually xenophoboic rhetoric, pointing those guards recruited by G4S may not even speak Enlgish (‘bloody foreigners’ again!)

Brazil has been accused of going overboard when it comes to controlling the demonstrations. I would most certainly agree that fewer policing is usually a better solution when people are exercising their democratic rights pacifically. However, the British authorities went even more overboard than the Brazilian government when it comes to security. Just think: the army was allowed to install ground-to-air missiles on private property near the Olympic sites. As even the BBC pointed, this was just for « show » and could realistically not serve any purpose. Who would shot down an airplane a few hundred yards from a stadium, apart from someone who is trying very hard to get this plane to crash on the stadium and kill a maximum of people? Let’s mention that, although the demonstrators are a reality in Brazil, we are yet to see a plane, or even a hang glider for that matter, threaten the Olympic sites.

We could add to the list of ‘things that went pearshaped at London 2012’: for example, the gatecrasher at the parade of nations which shocked many people in India, LOCOG displaying a South-Korean flag instead of North-Korea (logically the North-Korean team refused to warm up and play until the right flag was displayed, prompting the game to be very much delayed…) but the point is not to criticise otherwise relatively well organised Olympics. I don’t want to be unfair with the Brits either as there are often controversies surrounding the organisation of a mega event. Let’s just recall that, to my knowledge, the only international sporting event that had to change country because a stadium was not built in time, is the 2007 Athletics World Championship, planned in Wembley, London and which finally happened in Oslo. Once more, let’s be fair with Britain: construction delays are common in every country, and construction budgets almost invariably go overboard.

The point, instead, is to show the gap between reality and perception. Whenever an event is organised in a Southern country, the discourse, and the memory, is of potential fiascos, that have usually not materialised. Whenever an event is organised in a Northern country, the discourse, and the memory, is of success, even when there were actual fiascos.

Following Edward Said, we can call this ‘orientalisation’, and say that in a world where the East/West divide was replaced in the 1990s by a North-South divide, this is the result of a distorted view that the Western/Northern media have of the Orient/South.

Let’s say things much more clearly: this is a xenophobic, or even racist, discourse.

David Ranc

www.free-project.eu


----------



## canuck orca

Andre Goth said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


:cheers:

English please


----------



## Andre Goth

*In portuguese, instructions on how to enable subtitles for the English on Youtube here.*


----------



## Bandeirante1

Not to mentionall the violence that we are seeing at the Euro 2016 tournment in Nice, Marseille and elsewhere, didnt happen at WC 2014 in Brazil.Not even close.


----------



## ticosk8

Guys let's keep focused on the Rio 2016 Olympic Games, it's boring to read in every single page the same kind of comments.


----------



## gobrazil

40 days for the biggest international party ever!


----------



## tommy949

Isn't it winter in brazil? It should be called the 2016 winter olympics in Brazil. It's supposed to be a summer olympics


----------



## ticosk8

yep, it's winter in Brazil but in Rio the summer practically never ends :lol:


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## gobrazil

:heart::heart: Rio


----------



## A.Mathias

cupview said:


> :drool::drool::drool::drool:
> 
> 
> Dado Galdieri/Bloomberg


They will use the area that happens Rock in Rio for what?


----------



## ticosk8

A.Mathias said:


> They will use the area that happens Rock in Rio for what?


It's gonna be a leisure center for the athletes and delegations, it's like an exclusive live site for them.


----------



## p_leighton

Vox


----------



## Harkonnen

That's sad. The other face of olympic infrastructure


----------



## gobrazil

p_leighton said:


> Vox


:nuts:^^:storm: 
Mate, *if Rio was trying to hide* something, *why did it choose to stage some of its events near impoverished areas *where poor areas will be in full view of the world audience? Problems of Rio are well know and exposed, they are not wasting their time trying to hid stuff. Cutting transportation? They've built gondola rides for favelas' residents for goodness sake. In regards to removals, first of all, in any country, it is completely *normal to compensate people for buildings removed* due to construction of roads, tunnels, trains, and public equipment. *In Rio, both poor and rich were affected by infrastructure upgrades.* And *the ones complaining?* They *are the ones that invaded the land to build illegal and risky buildings.* They are usually rich, owning other illegal buildings around the city. They invaded and built expecting to be evicted and earn something. The video also argues that billions of public dollars were spent on interest of a few. First of all, *most money spent on the Games is private (80%)*. Second, *most public money spent was on public infrastructure *(metro, new roads, tunnels, etc). Third, *London's athletic stadium alone costed more than all of Rio's Olympic arenas together. *Let me say it's not wise to be posting sensationalist, unfounded material. Get the numbers straight (http://www.cidadeolimpica.rio/noticia/confira-o-balanco-financeiros-dos-jogos-rio-2016/)


----------



## Brazilian001




----------



## ticosk8

*Olympic Park​*


Edgar Vix said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHF_ASkgklG/?taken-by=worldscenes_



*
Beach Volleyball Arena​*


Edgar Vix said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHIi8XcDJ_M/?tagged=praiadecopacabana



*View of the new BRT Terminal​*


Litte Church said:


> Da @ruthrio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mylenalogunes



*Olympic Whitewater Stadium​*


gabriel campos said:


> Richard Hounslow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Pennie


----------



## Nthest-Brazil

If there´s something Rio has never done was hidding its favelas. Everybody can see them. It´s even on its main postcard in Ipanema beach. This Vox video is very biased. sorry hatters...Find other excuses to blame Olympics.


----------



## bernardofm

canuck orca said:


> My cousins and friends won't travel to rio because of zika and high crime rates.


The violence in Rio is a real problem. But I'm pretty sure that during the Olympic Games, there will be a special security scheme with a shit load of police officers, army, national guard, etc...

As for the zika virus, I don't think it's a real problem. Rio deals with the mosquito that transmits it for a long time, and dengue fever is much worse than zika. The thing is that, the OG will be in the Brazilian winter, it's not very cold, but already cold enough to stop the mosquito. In the last months the cases of zika dropped a lot.

In any case, Rio has several problems, but I don't think that the tourists that will come to the Olympics will suffer. As for the citizens of Rio, that have to deal with these problems in their everyday life, I feel sorry for you guys...


----------



## jambreo

This has been posted on the BBC website in the Uk;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-36653007
If it is true, I imagine it wont have any impact on the Olympics but just either side of the Olympics and the people of Rio will suffer while any problems will be swept under the carpet as a temporary measure so the rest of the world don't have an uncomfortable time enjoying themselves at the expense of the people of Rio.
Good luck Rio - I hope the media don't keep beating you down with sticks


----------



## Andre Goth

p_leighton said:


> Vox





Harkonnen said:


> That's sad. The other face of olympic infrastructure


I do not like to feed these kind of post but...Maré is one of the biggest slums in Rio (there are 5 big slums in Rio: Jacarezinho, Maré, Complexo do Alemão, Rocinha and Cidade de Deus) ... let's we know some information about it?

*MARÉ - XXX Administrative Region of the city*
*Population:	*132.018
*HDI:* 0,722 (the same of Tunisia or Colombia!)
*Life Expetance:* 70.26 years (the same ok Ukraine!)
*Infant mortality Rate:* 10.1 per 1,000 (the same of Belarus)
*Analphabetism rate*: 7.2% (the same of Malta or Venezuela)
*piped water: *99.8%
*sewerage system*: 97.8%
*household garbage collection:* 99.7%
*eletricity:* 100%
*homicide rate:* 15.1 per 100,000 (less than Puerto Rico, 18.5 per 100,000)


Source

It's a poor place...but not like the media like to say...


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## Nthest-Brazil

It´s gonna have Olympics baby! And it´s gonna be in RIO!


----------



## Bandeirante1

Rio Olympic Games 2016: Cycling Australia give ‘world class’ velodrome the thumbs up

CYCLING Australia (CA) has visited the newly opened Olympic velodrome in Rio and dispelled external fears that it won’t be ready in time for the Games by describing it as world class.

National omnium coach Matt Gilmore and men’s track endurance team member Alex Porter spent two days this week in Rio riding the track and taking photos and video to share with the team.

“The track is absolutely Olympic class,” Gilmore said after touching down in Australia.

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/sport...p/news-story/1d68169bff68a724ecfa3b37133b7c63


----------



## p_leighton

*Olympic Park Timelapse*





Cidade Olímpica - 29 June 2016


----------



## sharles38

gabriel campos said:


> Luiz Eduardo Noleto


..


----------



## cupview

IBC










Caio Muzitano


----------



## gabriel campos

http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/olimpiadas/rio2016/fotos/2016/06/parque-olimpico-tem-99-das-obras-concluidas-fotos.html


----------



## cupview

Nissan Stand in Olympic Park










Walter Martins


----------



## Jim856796

That stretch of Bus Rapid Transit on the Abelardo Bueno Avenue north of the Olympic Park connecting the TransOlimpica and TransCarioca BRT lines, is it temporary (meaning it's to be used only for this year's Olympic Games) or is it permanent?


----------



## mopc




----------



## gobrazil




----------



## gobrazil

Opening Ceremony preparations


----------



## gobrazil




----------



## gobrazil

Soccer stadium in Amazonas state


----------



## gobrazil

Are they painting the concrete?


----------



## gobrazil




----------



## gobrazil

Rugby


----------



## gobrazil




----------



## gobrazil

Brazil Team village building


----------



## joao3190

mopc said:


>


American media is funny, news vox channel said that complex mare poorest of Rio de Janeiro, but it is a lie which is actually slum jacarazinho the same thing on the wall of the exit from the galleon airport, those walls already existed long before the olimpiadas even during pan2007, clear objective in making sensationalism satanizaram to russia in 2015 and Rio2016 would not be spared


----------



## gobrazil




----------



## gobrazil

https://scontent-gru2-1.cdninstagra...g?ig_cache_key=MTI4MzQzMzg0ODgxMDI2NTE4MQ==.2


----------



## gobrazil

Some attractions during the Olympic Games:

Swiss House 









http://www.cidadeolimpica.rio/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/Suíça-2-1024x542.jpg

Austria House:


----------



## gobrazil

other new attraction to visit in Rio during the Olympics


----------



## gobrazil

Have you watched this?!


----------



## gobrazil

How to plan a last-minute trip to the Rio 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games
https://www.rio2016.com/en/news/how-plan-last-minute-trip-rio-2016-olympics-paralympics


----------



## Paolo98.To

Who is this idiot...?! Poor torch. 






However. Rio and Brazil are doing very good with these Olympics, imho. Rio 2016 will be unforgettable Games, no doubt; just wait until the 5th of August. Good luck from Italy. Go Brazil! :banana:


----------



## gobrazil

You've gotta try these fruit when you visit Brazil during the Olympic games:


----------



## gobrazil

You go through that tunnel to get to Copacabana beach


----------



## gobrazil




----------



## gobrazil

Several Rio 2016 Olympic Games venues:


----------



## Destarte

*stereotypical view*



mopc said:


>


Clearly there are many mistakes made by the organizers of the Olympic Games and the rulers of Brazil, however, the Brazilian people are also the greatest asset of this country.

All who come to Brazil, as well as everyone who came here for the World Cup football world in 2014, can not go wrong.

Our human warmth will impress them and cause them great impression.


----------



## p_leighton

^^ What a pathetic video. Simply ridiculous. hno:


----------



## cupview

Olympic Village










Bianca Bastos


----------



## gabriel campos

Paulinha Werneck


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*








































































Brasil2016


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*































































Brasil2016


----------



## Brazilian001

*Deodoro Park*



































































































Brasil2016


----------



## Brazilian001

*Deodoro Park*








































































Brasil2016


----------



## Brazilian001

*Golf Course*

















































































Brasil2016


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Village*








































































Brasil2016


----------



## gobrazil

I like the simplicity of this stadium 



brazilian001 said:


> *Deodoro Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brasil2016


----------



## gobrazil

What else are they building in the golf area?



brazilian001 said:


> *Golf Course*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brasil2016


----------



## Cratus

I really would like to understand all the criticism. I mean... I'm not a fan of the Olympics in Brazil as well, but some critics are just so biased and baseless that i keep asking myself what is going on. 

Maybe a representative part of the World just don't like Brazil or maybe they're just jealous cause its not them the Hosts? Something is not right. 

Rio is a violent City, comparing to 1st World patterns but its far from being that kind of war some people are painting. Actually, Rio is one of the most touristic cities in Latin America and people who are coming for Olympics wont be the first to visit the City. Millions did it before them. Millions will do after them. 

I do not see what is all this commotion about. The Rio's Governor is clearly moving politically, since Dilma will be impeached and he was/is her supporter. He is clearly moved to just mess the interim government of Temer. I really think Rio's Olympics will do great. Possibly better than the World Cup.


----------



## Ricardotobias

Fast :banana:









Photo instagram lhanggg


----------



## joao3190

over 60% of rio de janeiro city population supports recent that Olympics will be a success.
Olympiad of Rio2016 is cheaper in history.

as this media no news to give, because all works and Rio2016 arenas are already ready for months. then depart for sensationalism

this super bacteria of history is fake because even if it Were True, They interditariam the beaches of Rio de Janeiro has Thousands of people every month.

every year has sailing competition in the bay of Rio de Janeiro and only now complain.
video that proves that it is not as bad as they say / watch? v = 8jdeHlYeUPA


----------



## gobrazil

Brazil unveils their Olympic uniforms

I like them a lot!! :cheers:



joaomarcoscfilho said:


>


----------



## p_leighton

Litte Church said:


> Ao menos agora acaba o mimimi da falta de segurança
> 
> Créditos: Agência Brasil


..


----------



## asiqueira08

^^
Why there's a picture of a man sleeping in a car? Is he safe? :lol:


----------



## muckie

I'm quite excited for the Countries "Houses". 
I remember that these spaces in particular were one of the highlights of the 2014 World Cup. 
My only critic is that they will be so spread, not allowing visitors to feel the entire experience. Since the venues are really far from each other (the city is huge), it would have been better if there were less clusters concentrating more competitions and these spaces.

But enough with the critics... it will be a great Party. And because of my excitement, I will try showing a bit of the sites hosting these Nation Houses today, for those who aren't intimate with our city.The Olýmpic Spirit is starting to glow despite all the critics and issues that the country is now facing. 

Some Sponsor and Countries Houses:



http://www.cidadeolimpica.rio/noticia/casas-dos-paises-um-pouco-de-todo-o-mundo-nos-jogos-rio-2016/

*Africa - Casa da África
*Location: Casa Shopping - Av. Ayrton Senna, 2150 – Barra da Tijuca
Several African Countries will be represented with their food and culture


http://acordacasa.com.br/2013/12/11/a-nova-onda-do-casashopping/

*Austrália - Casa Austrália
*Location: Rio *Ex*ohno-Stock Exchange - Praça XV
Photo Exhibit showing inovations, a 360° Virtual Reality Tour and lessons about the country. 
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praça_Quinze_de_Novembro_(Rio_de_Janeiro)#/media/File:PracaXV-CCBY.jpg

*Austria - Casa da Áustria Rio 2016
*Location: Botafogo HQ - Av. Venceslau Brás, 72 – Botafogo
Experience the Austrian Hospitality with food, music and much more. 

http://cacellain.com.br/blog/?p=35196


*Brasil - Casa Brasil
*Location: Armazém 2, Pier Mauá (The newly refurbished Port Area) Avenida Rodrigues Alves, 10
Federal govt promoting the country's strenghts in tourism, economy, commerce and culture. (that's it?)
+
*Coca-Cola
*Location: Armazém 3, Pier Mauá 




http://g1.globo.com/globo-news/jorn...-na-zona-portuaria-do-rio-de-janeiro/5009501/
http://fotospublicas.com/prefeito-d...do-paes-entrega-mais-uma-parte-da-orla-conde/

*Check Republic - Casa Tcheca
*Location: Av. das Américas 3434, Barra de Tijuca
Promoting us their history, eductaion, science and culture... with food and wine tasting. It will also host the athletes commemorations. 

https://arcoweb.com.br/projetodesign/arquitetura/sta-arquitetura-centro-empresarial-15-12-2003


*Colombia - Casa Colômbia Rio 2016
*Location: Newly redesigned Marechal Âncora Square,95 – Praça 15 – Centro



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=751306&page=2358


*Denmark- O Pavilhão Dinamarquês em Ipanema
*Location: Ipanema Beach - Posto 10 
Interactive Exhibitions and experiences... with night concerts and DJs. The Danish are also preparing a Lego area for kids and a bike exhibit

http://blog.buckitdream.com/2016/03/17/top-10-beaches-from-around-the-world/

*Espaço Rio de Janeiro
*Location: Refurbished Fábrica de Espetáculos do Theatro Municipal @ Port Area - Av. Rodrigues Alves, 303

http://www.velatura.com.br/author/carla/

*Finland - Casa da Finlândia
*Location: Casa França-Brasil - R. Visconde de Itaboraí, 78 – Centro
Visit Santa Klaus and get to know a bit of Fin culture



https://frags.wiki/index.php?title=Arquivo:Casa_franca_brasil_rio.jpg 
https://quintadoqueiros.com/2015/11/27/q2-na-casa-franca-brasil/ 

*France - Club France
*Location: Sociedade Hípica Brasileira (Brazillian Riding Club Society) – Av. Borges de Medeiros, 2448, Lagoa
Food Truck Square with French cousine cheers::cheers... plus screens showing some competitions. One of the riding areas will be transformed into a huge dance floor for guests. The place will also host the French medall winning parties, where visitors will get to know the athletes. 

http://www.tudomiudo.com.br/event/sociedade-hipica-brasileira/


*Germany - OliAle* – Alemanha na Praia /_ Germay at the Brach_
Location: Leblon Beach 
Showing the modern, festive and multicultural face of the country. 
It will be an opportunity to experience their arts, culture, tecnology, food and music.
They will also promote sports and ludic activities, competitions and a beer workshop. 

http://confiramais.com.br/reveillon-leblon-rio-de-janeiro-programacao-e-shows/


----------



## gobrazil

gabriel campos said:


>


More on the Brazilian Olympic uniform


----------



## muckie

Continue 2: 

*Hungary - Casa da Hungria
*Location: Jockey Clube Brasileiro, Tribune C, Praça Santos Dumont, 31 – Gávea
Promoting Budapest vibrant, modern and touristic aspects - a city in transformation. Local food, arts, architecture and typical crafts... as well as exhibits showing their inventions - like a huge Magic Cube and past medals. Hungarian water will be promoted on the Aqua-Bar



https://privilegebrasil.com/evento/exibir/id/1796513/MANSION-PRIVILEGE-RIO/?p=8
http://www.jcb.com.br/noticias/51473/hipodromo-porta-de-entrada-do-turfe/


*Jamaica
*Location: Jockey Clube Brasileiro, Tribune A - Restaurante Prado Grill





http://www.jcb.com.br/noticias/51473/hipodromo-porta-de-entrada-do-turfe/
https://www.groupon.com.br/deals/prado-grill


*Japan - Tokyo Metropolitan Government - Tokyo 2020
*Location: 
Paço Imperial (1st Colonial Palace) - Praça XV de Novembro, 48 – Centro
Will host all visitors and athletes who wish to experience the famous Omotenashi — japanese hospitality.



https://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/11386405534
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668764

+

*Japan - Tokyo 2020
*Cidade das Artes - Terminal Alvorada, Barra da Tijuca





http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668764
http://www.bamboonet.com.br/posts/o...rojetar-a-cidade-das-artes-na-barra-da-tijuca


*México - Casa México
*Location: Museu Histórico Nacional – Praça Marechal Âncora, Centro
The house will present 3 exhibitions: one archeological, another Frida Kahlo interactive space for kids, plus a tribute to the history of latin american graphic design. Some Mexican particularities and food will also be explored. 



http://www.museuhistoriconacional.com.br/
http://www.planetaeducacao.com.br/portal/artigo.asp?artigo=995


*NBA House
*Location: Armazém da Utopia @ Port Area
Visitors will meet mascots, athletes and NBA legends, while getting to check on Larry O’Brien Trophee. 
Several tournaments and prizes will be held. 

http://postozero.com/arte-e-cultura/casas-de-show/armazem-utopia

*Netherlands - Holland Heineken House
*Location: Clube Monte Líbano - Avenida Borges de Medeiros, 701 – Leblon
Visitors and Athletes will party together with dutch DJs. 



http://www.obaoba.com.br/rio-de-janeiro/outros/lagoa/clube-monte-libano 

*Panasonic Stadium of Wonders
*Location: Morro da Urca Amphitheater
The Short-film "Stadium of Wonders" will be exhibited, while visitors will get to experience latest technologies and facts on the Games. 









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S31PMmpN7e4
http://www.m2eventos.com/morro-da-urca/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1641364&page=100


----------



## BLACK DAHLIA

GO BRAZIL!!!!
God Bless you!..


----------



## muckie

Continue 3:

*Portugal - Escola de Sagres Ship / Casa de Portugal Rio 2016
*Location: Ilha das Cobras
The Ship will allow visitors to experience Portuguese History, which is very connected to Rio's. 

http://vejario.abril.com.br/materia...a-vetam-acesso-de-cariocas-a-areas-historicas

*PyeongChang - Casa PyeongChang
*Location: Copacabana Beach Kiosks - QL03/ QL04 - Leme
Visitors will get to experience a bit of what will be the next Winter Games 2018, with some Winter Sports (virtual reality), plus a variet of food, music, break-dancing and Taekwondo lessons. 





http://g1.globo.com/Noticias/Rio/0,...EILLON+DO+RIO+INCLUI+FESTAS+DE+ATE+R+MIL.html
https://arcoweb.com.br/finestra/arq...rquitetura-e-design-quiosques-para-25-06-2007


*Qatar*
Location: Former Casa Daros - Rua General Severiano, 159 – Botafogo 



http://brasileiros.com.br/2015/05/casa-daros-no-rio-fechara-ao-publico-partir-de-dezembro/
http://www.embarquenaviagem.com/201...e-janeiro-com-exposicao-de-obras-da-colombia/


*South Korea - Korean Expo 2016, Rio
*Location: Sulamerica Convention Center – Rua Paulo de Frontin, 01, Cidade Nova
Exhibiting fashion, beauty and hospitalar products Made in Korea. Also promoting K-pop music shows, typical food and famous characters. 

http://www.ascobom.org.br/?p=11748

*United Kingdom - British House
*Location: Parque Lage – Rua Jardim Botânico, 414 
Paralympic Games - Shopping Metropolitano – Av. Embaixador Abelardo Bueno, 1300 – Barra da Tijuca
The oficial British House will host the winning medal parties and promote the best of the UK. Besides being a base for the athletes, they will offer an intensse cultural and business agenda. 





http://www.tudomiudo.com.br/event/parque-lage/
http://www.cursodavida.com.br/entretenimento3/cultura/programas-gratuitos-no-rio/parque-lage.html
http://comercomer.co/2012/02/17/restaurantes-rio-de-janeiro-dri-cafe-no-parque-lage/

*Slovakia*
Location: Le Monde Offices, Av. das Américas 3350, Barra da Tijuca

http://rj.mgfimoveis.com.br/venda-r...monde-torre-londres-lojas-salas-outros-884206


*Spain*
Location: Instituto Cervantes, R. Visc. de Ouro Preto, 62 - Botafogo

http://apg.impa.br/lajanela/instituto-cervantes/

*Switzerland - Baixo Suíça 2016
*Location: Cantagalo Park - Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas
The space will offer 3 houses and a park right at the beautifull Lagoon. From ice-skating to a race track with Swiss timing, the visitors and athletes will get to know know a bit of the country's attractions - like the rotating gondola, a Swiss train and a huge snow globe. There will also have a huge food tasting area! 





http://www.timeout.com.br/rio-de-janeiro/en/nightclubs/venues/751/morro-da-urca
http://colunas.revistaepoca.globo.com/viajologia/2012/11/06/catacumba/
https://www.tripadvisor.com.br/Loca...h-Rio_de_Janeiro_State_of_Rio_de_Janeiro.html


----------



## muckie

And finally... Houses that will be only open for Athletes, Family and guests:

*Canada House
*AABB - Banco do Brasil Athletic Association, Leblon

https://kekanto.com.br/biz/associacao-atletica-banco-do-brasil-aabb-rio

*China - Casa China*
Jockey Club - Associates area




*Germany*
Beach Point Club - Praia da Reserva, Barra da Tijuca

http://wikimapia.org/11701143/pt/Clube-Beach-Point#/photo/1143435

*Italy - Casa Italia*
Clube Costa Brava, Joá









http://www.**********/stock-photo-m...borhood-of-upper-class-mansions-55223554.html
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105001&page=7
http://iloveyouriodejaneiro.blogspot.com.br/2014/02/joa.html


*USA House*
Colégio São Paulo, Ipanema Beach

http://tyba.com.br/br/resultado/?busca=Escola Particular&pag=0#pag-1


----------



## muckie

Im still surprised not to c any promotion from Argentina, Chile, Peru and Uruguay :/


----------



## ticosk8

*Olympic Torch in Brazil​*





Amazing video :banana:


----------



## PedrrroAlves

*Hockey Stadium *









*Rugby Stadium *









*Tennis Court*









*Velodrome *








Eduardo Paes


----------



## 3tmk

What are these "country" houses?
I thought they were only open to the press and members of the delegations, but from the posts here it appears to be open to the general public


----------



## C010T3

muckie said:


> *Austria - Casa da Áustria Rio 2016
> *Location: Botafogo HQ - Av. Venceslau Brás, 72 – Botafogo
> Experience the Austrian Hospitality with food, music and much more.
> 
> http://cacellain.com.br/blog/?p=35196
> 
> How it was:
> 
> http://www.falaglorioso.com.br/noti...anos-podem-fazer-passeio-de-graca-2a-na-sede/


These buildings have nothing to do with each other. One was the headquarters of Botafogo FC, while the other was the HQ for CR Botafogo. Both clubs eventually merged and are now Botafogo FR.


----------



## muckie

Oops... Erased



3tmk said:


> What are these "country" houses?
> I thought they were only open to the press and members of the delegations, but from the posts here it appears to be open to the general public


Yes, they are the hospitality houses... most will be free for all public.. Only the French and Dutch will charge tickets. If ure interested, here is a more detailed list:

https://www.rio2016.com/en/news/rio...evealed-for-2016-olympic-and-paralympic-games


----------



## sharles38

.

..


----------



## Andreww

Olympic Ahtletics Stadium










by gabriel campos


----------



## joao3190

video eduardo paes in park olympic
https://www.facebook.com/eduardopaesRJ/videos/1108411149225703/


----------



## gabriel campos

Ricardo Cassiano


----------



## joao3190

Volley beach copacabana


----------



## JorgeGt

Those country houses give me a World Expo vibe, which is nice, makes the olympics relevant not only in sport  Btw, good job Rio, everything seems going well... can't wait.


----------



## cupview

Deodoro




































































































Renato Sette Camara/Prefeitura do Rio


----------



## guilherme_gns

Yes, Botafogo FR will use the Olympic stadium again in 2017.
This year they will play at 'Arena Botafogo'. Provisional stadium in Governador island.


----------



## joao3190

imagens in instagram


----------



## joao3190

Volley beach copacabana
Instagram


----------



## joao3190

Instagram


----------



## joao3190

The stadium Engenhão there aFront well in the background
photo instagram
@jewelphoto


----------



## joao3190

Instagram
AUT Millennium We are NZs home of high performance sport. A world class centre helping our community to be healthy and our top athletes to be champions. www.autmillennium.org.nz


----------



## joao3190

instagram


----------



## joao3190

Instagram
mossyandrobboRe-living some memories from the Glasgow Commonwealth Games in 2014. Just like then, we're planning on providing social and digital media coverage at the Rio Olympics. By Sports Fans, For Sports Fans.

YOU CAN HELP BY MAKING A PLEDGE (link in Bio). @ellanelson200 @nelson_ashleigh @salpearson 
#Rio2016 #RunJumpChuck


----------



## Sorvete na Testa

brazilian001 said:


> *Olympic Village*


Overhead wiring??? Who the hell creates a brand new neighborhood using overhead wiring? I mean, even Pyongyang uses underground wiring, and, in both cases, we're talking about Potemkin villages.

BTW, I loved :sarcasm: this _Plattenbau_ vibe emanating from the Olympic Village.


----------



## joao3190

Sorvete na Testa said:


> Overhead wiring??? Who the hell creates a brand new neighborhood using overhead wiring? I mean, even Pyongyang uses underground wiring, and, in both cases, we're talking about Potemkin villages.
> 
> BTW, I loved :sarcasm: this _Plattenbau_ vibe emanating from the Olympic Village.


this is no problem up because the building has underground power, only street lighting streetlight energy


----------



## vitorhugoreis

The overhead wiring is necessary to the many tents and temporary venues at the athletic village, like the enormous restaurant and shops. After the games they will be completely removed.


----------



## joao3190

Instagram


----------



## GiovaniJoe

gabriel campos said:


> Ricardo Cassiano


HELL YEAAH!!!:nocrook::nocrook:


----------



## joao3190

*Aeroport Rio Galeão - Rio2016*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133974211&postcount=14574


----------



## joao3190

Instagram


----------



## joao3190

Instagram

@nachoguarin
#brasilien #rio2016 #volleyball #trinity ��������#salvadordabahia #amazonien #manaus ����


----------



## joao3190

Instagram
@richhounslow
That's a wrap on my 5th and final training camp in Rio&#55357;&#56394;&#55356;&#57340;&#55357;&#56490;&#55356;&#57340;&#55356;&#56807;&#55356;&#56823;!
Looking forward to spending 2 weeks at home before heading back for the main event!

#rio #olympics #rio2016 #athlete #training #tired


----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190

MPC - Park olympic
Instagram


----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190

Instagram
@the_paris_angels
#rio from #paris #operahouse balcony!!! OK, it's a #samsung commercial but taken by my #apple #iphone &#55357;&#56834; #rio2016 &#55356;&#56807;&#55356;&#56823;#parisweloveyou &#55356;&#56811;&#55356;&#56823;


----------



## joao3190

Havaianas Rio2016


----------



## joao3190

Instagram


----------



## joao3190

*Paralympic*
Instagram


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190

Ville olympic
Instagram


----------



## joao3190

Ville olympic
Instagram


----------



## joao3190

*Instagram
@hannaklingaofficial 
Happy days working through our Olympic material. #olympicsailing #olympics #sweolympic #sweteam #swesailingteam #teamsweden #sailing #segling #49erfxsailing #haliforrio #gkss #roadtorio #rio2016 #os*


----------



## joao3190

_*Instagram
@mrmikedawsonJust 
ended the all time EPIC training camp in #rio with this lightening fast legend @luukajones - next time we here its Olympic Shred time #planetcanoe #gains #rio2016 #getfast #fridays #*_


----------



## mlstudio

*W BRAZIL*


----------



## joao3190

*Instagram*


----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190

Instagram
@mariamollestad
Dreams come true&#55357;&#56440;&#55357;&#56490;&#55356;&#57339; #roadtorio #rio2016 #olympics #identitycard #princess #dreamscometrue


----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190




----------



## Andre Goth

*RIO 2016 AQUATIC VENUES*










*OLYMPIC AQUATIC CENTER*

Located in Barra da Tijuca cluster, in the Olympic Park, the *OLÝMPIC AQUATIC CENTER* will host the swimming events and the finals of the water polo, the Olympic Aquatic Stadium has two pools, one for competition and one for heating. Inside the stadium are 18,000 temporary seats for competitions.

In addition to the innovative design, the facade also draws attention. It allows natural ventilation input and it will not be necessary to use air conditioning equipment inside the building.

Another striking feature of the stadium will be the design on the outside. The facade will play the work of artist Adriana Varejao entitled "Coelacanth produces tidal wave", a work in plaster and oil that is exposed in Inhotim (Minas Gerais). The work recalls the 2008 Portuguese tiles and was inspired by graffiti walls.









Infographic from the web page infograficos.estadao.com.br by Grupo Estado | Copyright © 2007-2016 | All rights reserved

*Legacy*









Infographic from the web page infograficos.estadao.com.br by Grupo Estado | Copyright © 2007-2016 | All rights reserved









Infographic from the web page infograficos.estadao.com.br by Grupo Estado | Copyright © 2007-2016 | All rights reserved

The pools, bleachers, superstructure and coverage are modular metal structures removable and reusable and can be taken to another place. The permanent structure will be maintained after the Games, integrating fully the Olympic Training Center (OTC), focused on high-performance athletes. The facility will be renovated to accommodate administrative and COT search structures.









Image from the web page www.brasil2016.gov.br by Gabriel Heusi/Brasil2016.gov.br, all credits to the author









Image from the web page www.brasil2016.gov.br by Gabriel Heusi/Brasil2016.gov.br, all credits to the author









Image from the web page www.brasil2016.gov.br by André Motta/brasil2016.gov.br, all credits to the author









Image from the web page www.brasil2016.gov.br by Gabriel Heusi/Brasil2016.gov.br, all credits to the author


----------



## kapixaba

joao3190 said:


> Instagram
> @mariamollestad
> Dreams come true������ #roadtorio #rio2016 #olympics #identitycard #princess #dreamscometrue


WHO is ?


----------



## vitorhugoreis

Norwegian sailing athlete.


----------



## sharles38

maria mollestad


----------



## kapixaba

vitorhugoreis said:


> Norwegian sailing athlete.


thanks.


----------



## sharles38

And my thanks? I want thanks too.


----------



## kapixaba

sharles38 said:


> And my thanks? I want thanks too.


thanks


----------



## sharles38

You're wellcome!


----------



## Sochifan

NBC to show opening ceremonies on an hour delay to better put things in "context" ie as negative a slant as possible on things and countries they want to demonize.


----------



## cupview

Olympic Village










Hugo Gonçalves


----------



## cupview

Olympic Park










Raoni Ozolins










Luciano Melo


----------



## Ricardotobias

Studio NBC Olympics in Copacabana.

Not bad... :lol::lol::lol:









https://www.instagram.com/p/BHpHu2Ih34t/

Best spot ever.









Thinkstock)


----------



## Zum

Any news about the olympic cauldron, or the opening ceremony? I'm very curious about that


----------



## sharles38

The Olympic Cauldron will be the best ever. It can stir. lol


----------



## Ricardotobias

Zum said:


> Any news about the olympic cauldron, or the opening ceremony? I'm very curious about that


The legend of Samba and MPB Paulinho da Viola will sing the Brazil national anthem

I am very fan of Paulinho da Viola, I'm happy with the choice. :apple:









catracalivre


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

*:cheers::cheers::cheers: Olympic City :cheers::cheers::cheers:








*​


----------



## joao3190




----------



## Maria_Helena JF

The new Jardim Oceânico subway station - Barra da Tijuca:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

Abelardo Bueno Avenue:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

Golf:


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

Our ugly and polluted Guanabara Bay :troll:


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

Very good job Rio....


----------



## PEiloveyou

Good job Rio.


----------



## PEiloveyou

Maria_Helena JF said:


> *:cheers::cheers::cheers: Olympic City :cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


What beautiful city. The IOC chose the right place for this mega event. This will be the most photogenic Olympics in history. :banana::cheers:


----------



## joao3190

Felipe Caldeira e @safeworling


----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190

ville olympic


----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190

Instagram
@ramon_souza88
#rio2016 #rio2016 #olimpiadas2016 #olimpiadasrio2016 De boa voando por aí 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BH2aJTqA...A7%F0%9F%87%B7


----------



## joao3190

@jhalves88
Ready for Brazil's Olympic Games 
#showjumping #rio2016 #hipismo #roadtoRio2016 #jeuxolimpiques #venue #equestrian


----------



## joao3190

_ -Video-
Instagram
@ramon_souza88
#rio2016 #rio2016���� #olimpiadas2016 #olimpiadasrio2016 De boa voando por aí ��_
https://www.instagram.com/p/BH2aJTqA...A7🇷


----------



## joao3190

@rafhaelcabral
A new world �� #rio2016 #brasil2016 #olimpiadas2016


----------



## joao3190

*Simulation of an interception made by an F-5EM hunting First Fighter Aviation Group on the Olympic Park's Barra*







[/url]Treinamento de Interceptação by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), no Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]Treinamento de Interceptação by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), no Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Treinamento de Interceptação by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), no Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## joao3190

*Camp Olympic Golf*


----------



## joao3190




----------



## joao3190




----------



## Sniper

joao3190 said:


> Mcdonald japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdonald japan


But it's in Korean


----------



## ticosk8

:lol:


----------



## Ricardotobias

Polish swim team in Rio today. Today was cold. :lol:









https://www.instagram.com/p/BH-jhBxAzrS/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BH9y4iwA5XZ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BH99UjcBv3k/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BH-qAAvBYs2/


----------



## mironga_110

edit


----------



## Ricardotobias

mironga_110 said:


> edit


Não. Eles chegaram no Rio só para conhecer o Cristo e de lá foram para Aracaju treinar.


----------



## Sakesin

*18 DAYS, 21 HOURS* :banana:


----------



## Mr.Falcon




----------



## Jim856796

Murilo Oliveira said:


> It's not temporary. But it won't be used at the olympic games. This is a station to be used by who live/work there after games.
> 
> During the games, only the Olympic Terminal will be used. Something about 10 minutes walking.


So you're implying that, for example, it'll take a 10-minutes walk from the Olympic Terminal to the Rio Olympic Arena (HSBC Arena), or maybe to the farthest venues from it within the Barra Olympic Park (either of the aquatics stadiums, or the Arena do Futuro). Also, I was thinking the smaller BRT station just to the north of the Olympic Park in the middle of that small stretch would make access to the Olympic Arena easier for those attending events at it in the future.


----------



## hugodiekonig

soooooo excited!! Olympic fan here since 1996


----------



## mvcg66b3r

joao3190 said:


> Mcdonald japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mcdonald japan


That's Korean.


----------



## joaohernane




----------



## joaohernane




----------



## joaohernane

^^hno:hno:


----------



## joaohernane

NBC studio in Rio :lol::cheers:


----------



## joaohernane

tv brazilian.....GLOBO,SPORTV in park olympic


----------



## joaohernane




----------



## Ioannes_

Olympic Stadium: any detail of the temporary satnds and the scoreboards?


----------



## Ricardotobias

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIBAzp1BMjv/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIBCYmehiDw/


----------



## joaohernane




----------



## joaohernane

policia rodoviaria federal


----------



## joaohernane

villa olympic


----------



## joaohernane

policia rodoviaria federal


----------



## mironga_110

^^

????????


----------



## Bamba de Samba

edit


----------



## joaohernane

Swatch- rio 2016


----------



## Ricardotobias

https://www.instagram.com/p/BID0vqOgnt-/


----------



## gabriel campos

Renato Sette Camara


----------



## cupview




----------



## anhelli

That's all fine, mates. World, come down to Rio! There will no regrets, just a great time in these Games


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Looking forward to this now. I was listening to the radio a couple of days ago in the UK and they were talking about Rio 2016. One thing they said repeatedly was how friendly and helpful people in Rio are. I know some people don't like the critical media reports so I thought I'd share something positive. Cariocas are friendly people and I'm sure everyone going will have a great time.

Latest pictures on here look really good. Whatever else happens I'm sure it will be the most pictureque Olympics ever.


----------



## LMATOS

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Looking forward to this now. I was listening to the radio a couple of days ago in the UK and they were talking about Rio 2016. One thing they said repeatedly was how friendly and helpful people in Rio are. I know some people don't like the critical media reports so I thought I'd share something positive. Cariocas are friendly people and I'm sure everyone going will have a great time.
> 
> Latest pictures on here look really good. Whatever else happens I'm sure it will be the most pictureque Olympics ever.


 👍👍👍. It's really good to hear something positive from abroad, as this seldom happens!


----------



## Paolo98.To

Sorry if this video was already posted, but it's very interesting in my opinion


----------



## gabriel campos

Michael Mendes


----------



## Ricardotobias

Women's football team from Australia in Fortaleza.

Cool decoration. :lol:


----------



## hugodiekonig

Very colorful interiors of venues. Very fancy blend of color combinations, these add to the feeling of fun


----------



## NeoRSC

New Olympic commemorative Omega watches for Rio 2016:


----------



## RobH

Well done Brazil kay:

Put them somewhere dark and throw away the key....



> *Brazilian police have arrested ten people who they say were planning a terror plot at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games.*
> 
> Federal officers swooped to apprehend the group today, who Globo said have links to Islamic State (IS).
> 
> A covert operation was carried out by the police's anti-terrorism division to thwart what is seen as the biggest threat to the security of the Games so far, with only 15 days to go until the Opening Ceremony on August 5.
> 
> Police made their move after monitoring messages shared by the group on social networks Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> According to Globo, who quoted Brazilian Minister of Justice Alexandre de Moraes, the plotters were planning to "follow the same script" of recent terrorist atrocities in Paris, Orlando and Nice.
> 
> They were recruited online and swore allegiance to IS, the newspaper said.
> 
> As well as discovering details of a planned attack, investigators also uncovered evidence of weapons which had been purchased.
> 
> No specific details about the planned attack, or the planned date and location, have been announced.


More @ http://www.insidethegames.biz/articles/1039831/arrests-made-in-brazil-over-rio-2016-terror-plot


----------



## pesto

RobH said:


> Well done Brazil kay:
> 
> Put them somewhere dark and throw away the key....
> 
> More @ http://www.insidethegames.biz/articles/1039831/arrests-made-in-brazil-over-rio-2016-terror-plot


Glad these guys were caught but is this for real? These guys were caught by the police from their posts on Facebook and Twitter? Sounds more like something out of "Four Lions" than a real international conspiracy.


----------



## luizfernandobr

pesto said:


> Glad these guys were caught but is this for real? These guys were caught by the police from their posts on Facebook and Twitter? Sounds more like something out of "Four Lions" than a real international conspiracy.


No, they had links to ISIS by an app. They tried to buy weapons on the internet. Federal Police and Brazilian Intelligence Agency were monitoring them. But they waited a pontential threat to act (because of the legislation).


----------



## pesto

luizfernandobr said:


> No, they had links to ISIS by an app. They tried to buy weapons on the internet. Federal Police and Brazilian Intelligence Agency were monitoring them. But they waited a pontential threat to act (because of the legislation).


OK, the truth is coming out. These were strictly amateurs per the Justice Ministry and were never in contact with each other, had no weapons or means of obtaining them and communicated by Facebook, Twitter and WhatsApp.

And Brazil responds by shutting down WhatsApp? Are we sure this isn't a British political farce?


----------



## swifty78

2 weeks to go!


----------



## luizfernandobr

pesto said:


> OK, the truth is coming out. These were strictly amateurs per the Justice Ministry and were never in contact with each other, had no weapons or means of obtaining them and communicated by Facebook, Twitter and WhatsApp.
> 
> And Brazil responds by shutting down WhatsApp? Are we sure this isn't a British political farce?


No, the Justice ministry just said that they never met in person, but they tried to buy weapons from a store in Paraguay by email. The Defense ministry said that they looked amateurs. The thing with Whatsapp is another thing (not terrorism, justice problems for homeland security), there is nothing to do with it. I don't know where are you reading thoose things, but it looks like you're mixing the informations.


----------



## C010T3

pesto said:


> And Brazil responds by shutting down WhatsApp? Are we sure this isn't a British political farce?


That has nothing to do with these amateur terrorists. The WhatsApp episode was a measure taken by a judge in the attempt to force the company to deliver the messages of a common criminal that was either under investigation or on trial.


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*








































































Brasil2016


----------



## Brazilian001

*Olympic Park*








































































Brasil2016


----------



## gobrazil

brazilian001 said:


> *Olympic Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brasil2016


 These photos are old...


----------



## cupview

Olympic Rings in Copacabana Beach


















































Rio 2016


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## cupview

Skol Live Site - Olympic Park










Guto Requena


----------



## Jim856796

More on the Rio Olympic Flame/Cauldron dilemma:

Since the Olympic Flame will not be at either the Engenhão or Maracanã Stadiums during this year's Summer Olympics, I was thinking that the Olympic Cauldron at Rio de Janeiro's City Center could be shown on one videoboard in each stadium during the Games' duration. Plus, will the suggested cauldron arrangement for this year's Olympics apply to the Paralympics as well, since the Maracanã will not be hosting any sports during the Paralympics?

Also, what about the Olympic Flag, which is hoisted at the stadium that is hosting the Games' opening ceremony?


----------



## Christchurch

When's the Olympic branding/ theme going on the venues?

And I must say that the athletics stadium has grown on me especially the inside!


----------



## hack404

Don't know if this has made the English-language media but a reporter from Folha de S. Paulo managed to get a 9 cm boxcutter blade onto a flight from Congonhas to Rio. 

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...-estilete-de-9-centimetros-em-aeroporto.shtml


----------



## Ricardotobias

+2.500 PRF - Federal Highway Police 

Escort service.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIJOnLcA3Om/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIIFpSFAyxf/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BH-HryTDE9n/


----------



## muckie

Jim856796 said:


> More on the Rio Olympic Flame/Cauldron dilemma:
> 
> Since the Olympic Flame will not be at either the Engenhão or Maracanã Stadiums during this year's Summer Olympics, I was thinking that the Olympic Cauldron at Rio de Janeiro's City Center could be shown on one videoboard in each stadium during the Games' duration. Plus, will the suggested cauldron arrangement for this year's Olympics apply to the Paralympics as well, since the Maracanã will not be hosting any sports during the Paralympics?
> 
> Also, what about the Olympic Flag, which is hoisted at the stadium that is hosting the Games' opening ceremony?


:applause:


----------



## Bezzi

pesto said:


> OK, the truth is coming out. These were strictly amateurs per the Justice Ministry and were never in contact with each other, had no weapons or means of obtaining them and communicated by Facebook, Twitter and WhatsApp.
> 
> And Brazil responds by shutting down WhatsApp? Are we sure this isn't a British political farce?


Most terrorists are amateurs. What did you want? To let them free and wait if they kill someone to arrest? They declare support to a group that kills innocent children. Only this is a reason for arrest. It seems that you're defending these idiots.


----------



## potiz81

hugodiekonig said:


> Looks like the venues are very ready for the Olympics... unlike the same period days before Athens Olympics in 2004


Wrong. End of June 2004 all venues were 100% ready in Athens and the OC was in 13/08/2004.


----------



## mironga_110

Edgar Vix said:


> *Complexo Olímpico De Deodoro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIJX4ytjlwm/?taken-by=ronald_werner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIKuK_VBziB/?taken-at=904106556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIItKq7DV40/?taken-by=boralatrips


----------



## BenC32

Looking good.


----------



## Ricardotobias

https://www.instagram.com/p/BILzieXhK5N/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIK_kOdAmS4/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIK_qO6AFXi/


----------



## cupview

Olympic Park


----------



## PEiloveyou

Everything looks outstanding Rio. Well done Brazil.


----------



## sharles38

These are the musics we're going to listen to during the medals delivery 



hiroamorim said:


> É a música que toca quando se entrega as medalhas...
> 
> Opção 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opção 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opção 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rio2016.com/noticias/ri...sentacoes-diferentes-para-cerimonias-de-podio


----------



## klows11

Brazilian Army Commando


----------



## Ricardotobias

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIMsXj7DHCo/


----------



## Ricardotobias

Team Canada









https://www.instagram.com/p/BINMR1zDQvF/

Team Mexico









FERNANDO SCHWARTZ


----------



## ticosk8

*Volleyball Arena​*


Ricardotobias said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BINNA8NAJaQ/



*Rugby Stadium​*


Edgar Vix said:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BILNkE4DJP8/?taken-by=beandes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIKnyj6ABoH/?taken-by=roobsonsk8
> 
> 
> 
> NERIBROTHER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIKrlo3BoiX/?tagged=vilamilitar
Click to expand...


*Hockey Arena​*


NERIBROTHER said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIGv_gZA-oI/?tagged=hoqueisobregrama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BID2Y7fAs11/?taken-at=904106556


----------



## ticosk8

*Boxing Arena​*


Ricardotobias said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BILhyJBhkyh/




*Equestrian Stadium​*


NERIBROTHER said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BH6GCFfjD68/?tagged=vilamilitar





Edgar Vix said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIIIsJ6DGeL/?taken-by=haroldoazevedo



*Tennis Stadium​*


NERIBROTHER said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIJm7RqDvaB/?taken-at=103068518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIIfoGujTOT/?taken-at=103068518


----------



## ticosk8

*Badminton and Table Tennis Arena​*


campineiro1 said:


>



*Women's Basketball Arena​*


cupview said:


> Maria Fernanda Kawabata​


*BMX Stadium​*


cupview said:


> Douglas Nascimento


----------



## ticosk8

*Olympic Park​*


Litte Church said:


> Ministro da Defesa visita instalações militares para os Jogos by Ministério da Defesa, no Flickr
> 
> Ministro da Defesa visita instalações militares para os Jogos by Ministério da Defesa, no Flickr





Ricardotobias said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIK40qcAwsR/


----------



## ticosk8

*Olympic Village​*


PedrrroAlves said:


> Glaucia Cunha





Ricardotobias said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BILT2wPA6Em/





Ricardotobias said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BILjaLPj8Ys/



*Olympic Stadium​*


gabriel campos said:


> Bruno Magalhães


----------



## Ricardotobias

https://www.instagram.com/p/BINaYWzBv7i/


----------



## mironga_110

*Journey to Rio - Chloe Logarzo*

Publicado em 23 de jul de 2016

Chloe Logarzo is confident the Australian women's football team can win a medal in Rio.


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## mironga_110




----------



## Ricardotobias

https://www.instagram.com/p/BINvKEDhmcd/


----------



## gobrazil

The Barra Olympic Park looks beautiful in this video from a Brazilian TV Channel


----------



## Ricardotobias

https://www.instagram.com/p/BINoW9LjyZb/


----------



## Ricardotobias

A view from the balcony of the Team USA in olympic village.








https://www.instagram.com/p/BIOWKgQg3AL/

Team France








https://www.instagram.com/p/BIOhEdrhpA7/

Team Portugal








Joao Eduardo


----------



## Christchurch

Where's team New Zealand


----------



## GiovaniJoe

Well,its time!The the first arrivals....then,to all foreigners,Wellcome! Bem vindos!


----------



## swifty78

The majority would start coming in next weekend wouldn't they?


----------



## centreforward

Balcony's flags looking nice


----------



## Paolo98.To

Some interesting videos... 






Aerial view of the Barra Olympic Park (look at reflections on Hotel and MPC towers :drool...






Tennis Center...






About the Olympic Cauldron. First time of 2 different Cauldrons... :cheers:


----------



## IThomas

*CASA ITALIA*





*Casa Italia: where sport meets art, tradition and innovation. This is the Home of Italian Olympic Team at the 2016 Rio Games.* 
The Costa Brava Club, will for the first time present itself as the result of a project that aims to promote the Italy not only through the highest competitive expression, but also through art and design. A project that flies high, based on the 'Horizontal' concept. A viral concept that will go beyond the physical boundaries of the location through the CIAOLA', an expression combining the Italian 'ciao' with the Portuguese 'olà', meaning hello and welcome, that merges the two realities.

Casa Italia will open an ideal horizon towards the world. The Head of Olympic Preparation and Head of Mission in Rio explained the significance and importance of Casa Italia in cultural terms. "The Olympic Games wouldn’t exist without art, because the IOC eliminated artistic competitions in the Olympics in 1948 but it established that there should always be an artistic program for every participating Country. In Casa Italia therefore there will be a sort of melting pot, the message of a united, beautiful Italy offering itself to the world with its own Olympic values and, for once, without indulging in self-pity". Marketing direct Diego Nepi has amplified the concept, going into detail. "This is a project that stems from a new vision of the Renaissance. We conceived a project that is totally different with respect to the past, a path to communicate the greatness of our Country, not just for its past but above all for its vision of the future".

The project is articulated in the artistic sector by Beatrice Bertini and Benedetta Acciari. 'Horizontal' considers art all that will take place in Casa Italia 2016, which will be inaugurated on August 3 in the presence of Prime Minister, Matteo Renzi. Without hierarchies: the sports, the works, the interior design, the kitchen and the reception, will contribute to make a visit to the Costa Brava a unique experience, thanks to its modern, unique and welcoming environment.

*I am #ItaliaTeam*





*Italia Team flies to Rio with 297 athletes.* 
The delegation will be made up of 155 men and 142 women: this is the largest ever number of female athletes, at both absolute and percentage level: 47.81, more than the 43.78% recorded in London 2012. 

Lombardy will be the region with the highest number of participants (43), ahead of Lazio (36), whereas Rome is the leading province (30), ahead of Naples (13). The overall average age is around 27 (27.27%), and is slightly lower compared to London 2012 (27.82): the oldest athlete is the timeless skeet shooting champion, Giovanni Pellielo (46), who also leads in number of Olympic participations (7), whereas swimmer Sara Franceschi (who was 17 in February) will be the youngest. 

The Fiamme Gialle, the Military corps with the largest delegation, with 40 athletes, and the Fiamme Oro (with 37). The Circolo Canottieri Aniene, the most representational civilian sports club with 9 athletes and the Pro Recco (7). Finally, there will be 29 athletes competing in Rio who have won medals in the London 2012. The Italia Team is ready “to take off”.


----------



## mironga_110

Edgar Vix said:


> *ENGENHÃO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIODzZJg6lB/?taken-by=alberto_junior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIP7ZGCgNWC/?taken-by=eddypinheiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIQKltcgj7-/?taken-by=hereforasecond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIPeXP8hhVF/?taken-by=angelaroots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIQJnNxh1Iu/?taken-by=joaotonhah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIP8an8gfDH/?taken-by=rcws


----------



## RobH

>


_"It looks so much better...a beautiful sky blue"_


----------



## WMPF1

where is the "look" on arenas?


----------



## ticosk8

^^

According to a brazilian forumer, it'll appear in the 10 days to go....


----------



## Brazilian001

@jodibrits









@felippemendonca









@digo_barbosa


----------



## Brazilian001

*Megastore Rio 2016 in Copacabana*


























































































Osmar Carioca


----------



## Brazilian001

*Beach volleyball arena*












































































































Osmar Carioca


----------



## Sniper

brazilian001 said:


> Rio 2016/Gabriel Heusi


...


----------



## Brazilian001

edit


----------



## Sniper

Deodoro Complex



Ricardotobias said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIQ3hRegfdV/


----------



## Sniper

Many apartments already occupied!

juhapkoFirst impression of the #olympicvillage #rio2016 is not so bad at all&#55357;&#56842;. #olympicteamfinland #finland #sportsphysio

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIQ-fZbhteC/


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

The apartments issue probably isn't that big a deal. So long as it is fixed in the next few days no-one will remember it in a couple of weeks.

What I really like about the venues is the colour schemes. Very good and very Brazillian. Perfect. Slightly disappointing there is no wrap around the scaffolding of the beach volleyball arena. Looking at some of the pictures reminds me of how much I liked the beach side bars at Copacabana, Leblon and Ipanema.


----------



## Paolo98.To

*In Athletes’ Housing at Rio Olympics: Blocked Toilets, Leaking Pipes and Exposed Wiring* :sad2:

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/25/sports/olympics/rio-olympic-village-australia.html?_r=0


----------



## CxIxMaN

but where are the pictures of the leaking pipes


----------



## GeorgeIon

10 days to go. Rio 2016 will be great!


----------



## Akai

10 days to the Olympics in Rio !! 

https://twitter.com/Olympics
https://www.instagram.com/olympics/


----------



## mironga_110

*Aussies begin Sao Paolo preparations*

Publicado em 25 de jul de 2016

Australian football stars Laura Alleway and Emily Van Egmond discuss arriving in Sao Paolo where they'll play their first match of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games against Canada.


----------



## Ricardotobias

More photos New Zealand in Olympic Village.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIU4BMTD-Pz/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BITy-LcD-K_/


----------



## Леонид

Cant wait for these games!!


----------



## tykho

Looking forward to the opening ceremony. :yes:


----------



## ticosk8

*It's coming!!!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:​*
*10 days to go!​*











Litte Church said:


> Créditos nas fotos:


----------



## ticosk8

Litte Church said:


> Créditos nas fotos


...


----------



## ticosk8

Litte Church said:


> créditos nas fotos


...


----------



## ticosk8

Litte Church said:


> Créditos nas fotos


...


----------



## ticosk8

Litte Church said:


> Créditos nas fotos


...


----------



## mironga_110

*Inside the Olympic athletic village*

Publicado em 23 de jul de 2016

CNN's Shasta Darlington tours accommodations for the Olympic athletes.


----------



## renshapratama

ticosk8 said:


> ...


They have 2 venues for tennis, right?


----------



## RobH

renshapratama said:


> They have 2 venues for tennis, right?


Don't think so. The surface should be fine for Paralympians so will double up for both Games.


----------



## mironga_110

ticosk8 said:


>


----------



## ticosk8

ticosk8 said:


>


...


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## Sishco

In Spain sports daily Marca has been very hard with the conditions of the facilities in the Villa Olimpica.:bash:


----------



## PEiloveyou

In Portuguese for all my Brazilians friends. 

"Como brinquei, é como o hotel Hilton, porque do outro lado da minha varanda tem uma bonita piscina, é magnífico. É uma pena que algumas coisas no interior tiveram problemas. Estive em nove Olimpíadas, contando os Jogos de Inverno, e essa é provavelmente a melhor Vila que já estive”, afirmou o diretor de comunicação da equipe australiana, Mike Tancred.
www.veja.abril.com.br


----------



## ticosk8

^^

To sum up, the australian spokesman said the Rio 2016 olympic village is the best one he has already stayed. He took part in 9 olympic games (summer and winter)...


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## Maria_Helena JF

Botafogo Beach, one of the most polluted beaches in the south zone. You can see the floating stools.




PedrrroAlves said:


> *Águas da Zona Sul*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deweller


----------



## naxatRas

^^ This is from Flamengo Beach, where I live. This beach is part of Flamengo Park, one of the most beautifuls of the planet, designed by Oscar Niemeyer. Contains the Museum of Modern Art, the Marina da Glória and a lot of cultural equipments 

Very excited to receive people from all over the world very very near my home


----------



## Maria_Helena JF

Right, it is near Botafogo beach. It is a problematic area in terms of water pollution, but as we can see in the pictures, even in this place that is generally more polluted, the water is very clean.


----------



## PEiloveyou

Thanks for showing this. The media is very dirty . They are trying to destroy the country 's image to sell news .


----------



## mironga_110

*Australian Team given keys to the City of Rio*

Published 28 July 2016









Rio de Janeiro Mayor Eduardo Paes (C) poses for photos with Australian delegation head Kitty Chiller and members of the Australian hockey team at the Olympic Village in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Wednesday, on July 26, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. © 2016 Getty 

Rio 2016: Mayor of Rio de Janeiro Eduardo Paes officially welcomed the Australian Team to Rio and provided Australia’s Chef de Mission Kitty Chiller with the keys to the city in recognition of the friendship and respect between the people of Rio and Australia.

“I hope you guys enjoy Rio, enjoy Brazil, this is a very special country,” said Paes in a ceremony within the International Zone of the Olympic Village.

“We have our problems but we are very proud of our city it is an amazing place, it is going to be a great celebration with amazing people, like you guys in Australia, … so welcome to Rio.

(...) http://rio2016.olympics.com.au/news/australian-team-given-keys-to-the-city-of-rio


----------



## gobrazil

Excited for Rio 2016!!!!!!


----------



## Ricardotobias

Olympic Park - Rio 2016 Fest









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIYpmHGDr0p/


----------



## Ricardotobias

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIYzgrTgDuk/


----------



## Maria_Helena JF




----------



## nandocattan

^^
This picture is from Praça da Bandeira, near Maracanã.


----------



## RobH

Rio! Team GB is now in you!



















https://twitter.com/TeamGB/status/758339910550056960


----------



## swifty78

I love the personal touches some teams are making


----------



## hans280

PEiloveyou said:


> Thanks for showing this. The media is very dirty . They are trying to destroy the country 's image to sell news .


Well, even the Mayor's office has admitted that untreated sewage is a problem. If Brazilian politicians allow metropolises to pollute their coastal waters thus then it is these politicians that destroy the country's image. The Olympics are sort-of secondary to this problem - although, admittedly, they have shone a torch on the issue of water quality.


----------



## Christchurch

swifty78 said:


> I love the personal touches some teams are making



If anyone has a picture of what my New Zealand team have done I would appreciate it


----------



## mironga_110

*England Hockey*

*Looks good in the photo, so what do our players think of the hockey venue in Rio? 

How's the athletes' village looking?

...

"The village is looking really good and the BOA have done a great job getting the apartments ready. It's relatively quiet in the village at the moment but it will be very busy very soon!

"Overall Rio absolutely has the Olympic feel, but in Brazil's own special way which is great, and the volunteers are very friendly and always looking to see who they can help - they're like our own Hockey Makers in that respect!"

*










(...) http://greatbritainhockey.co.uk/news.asp?


----------



## p_leighton

Athletes' Village



Rio atrato said:


>


----------



## p_leighton

NERIBROTHER said:


> christissimathe #olympicVillage is absolutely gorgeous T-8 from the opening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIaCP1qD4Kl/?tagged=olympicvillage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIZmQXHAc-g/?tagged=olympicvillage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIaehiMD36Z/?tagged=olympicvillage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIWuZs-jjqw/?tagged=olympicvillage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BIabiBggzO_/?tagged=olympicvillage


..


----------



## Maria_Helena JF




----------



## gabriel campos

Rings in the Olympic Park





































Instagram


----------



## p_leighton

Team Australia's Accomodations


Ricardotobias said:


> Predio time da Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotos: Physio Atelier


----------



## xrtn2

Olympic Ambulances


Entrega de oficial das Ambulâncias do Samu que atuarão nas Olimpíadas e Paralimpíadas by Ministério da Saúde, no Flickr



Entrega de oficial das Ambulâncias do Samu que atuarão nas Olimpíadas e Paralimpíadas by Ministério da Saúde, no Flickr



Entrega de oficial das Ambulâncias do Samu que atuarão nas Olimpíadas e Paralimpíadas by Ministério da Saúde, no Flickr


----------



## Maria_Helena JF




----------



## Maria_Helena JF




----------



## Joremias

*Olympic cauldron at the Maracana stadium*



*>>* _ imgur.com/69zfkYJ?r_


----------



## Sakesin

*7 days, 20 hours* :banana:


----------



## WMPF1

*Arena Copacabana*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIbYxVMAkJb/


----------



## Ricardotobias

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIcUp5PjLkG/


----------



## mironga_110

*Team USA will be wearing these outfits at the Opening Ceremony*










(...) https://www.facebook.com/nbcolympic...18682000328/10154878920405329/?type=3&theater


----------



## mironga_110

*Away from the grime of the athletes village in Rio, Team GB's £1.6million Olympic training base is the envy of the world
*









*The outdoor swimming pool at Team GB's £1.6 million training base in the south eastern Brazilian city of Belo Horizonte*

*Team GB are preparing for the Rio Olympics at a training base in the Brazilian city of Belo Horizonte

The preparation camp is designed to make the athletes feel as at home as possible ahead of the Games

The £1.6million training base includes the only indoor 50m pool in Brazil outside Rio de Janiero

Greg Rutherford and Jessica Ennis-Hill have opted to do their final preparation away from Belo Horizonte*

28 July 2016

Adam Peaty and his swimming team-mates are sitting on sofas strewn with Union flag cushions and throws, watching a repeat of the London 2012 opening ceremony.

We are in Belo Horizonte in south-eastern Brazil but the surroundings, where 

Team GB have their Olympic preparation camp, are designed to make gold-medal favourites like Peaty feel at home. Posters branded with Team GB’s slogan Bring On The Great are everywhere and even the entrance to the doping control room has a Union flag doormat. 









*The Team GB training base includes the only indoor 50m pool in Brazil outside Rio as swimmers prepare for the Games*


















*British swimmers prepare in the indoor pool in Belo Horizonte for their respective bids for gold at the Rio Olympics*









*British performance staff sit by the pool as they ensure preparations are all in order for the swimming team*









*The outdoor athletics track in Belo Horizonte which will be used by British athletes as part of their preparations*

(...) http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...million-Olympic-training-base-envy-world.html


----------



## mironga_110

^^

*More ...*

*Away from the grime of the athletes village in Rio, Team GB's £1.6million Olympic training base is the envy of the world
*









*The table tennis practice tables at the Minas Tennis Club, with the fencing practice area in the background*









*Nicola Adams (left) is all smiles as she poses for a selfie with fellow boxers Antony Fowler (centre) and Lawrence Okolie*









*The judo practice area for the British Olympic participants is also indoors at the Minas Tennis Club in Belo Horizonte*









*British weightlifter Sonny Webster lifts the bar over his head as the 22-year-old prepares for his Rio campaign*

(...) http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ot...million-Olympic-training-base-envy-world.html


----------



## Rashid.

Litte Church said:


> Créditos nas imagens


cool


----------



## Olympic_Dan

I have to have 5 posted published before posting images...


----------



## Olympic_Dan

4 more...


----------



## Olympic_Dan

3 more...


----------



## Olympic_Dan

2 more...


----------



## WMPF1

Rashid. said:


> cool


Great pic from Arena Copacabana!

Visual rio 2016 on arenas finally take shape


----------



## WMPF1

http://pbs.twimg.com/media/CoisZfFVMAAcGZs.jpg


----------



## mironga_110




----------



## WMPF1

http://s2.glbimg.com/nwsbVwleO5HkBw...4/48/f042384c-0109-4873-920f-18d19d915ea8.jpg


----------



## kapixaba

gelder said:


> What about Michel Temer?


He like a Addams family member:lol:


----------



## RobH

mrcapri said:


> It doesn't have nothing to do with me but it starts to annoy me, everyone complaining about everything about these olympics.


I'm posting news from a journalist on site who can see exactly what is going on with this venue (which was meant to be finished in March). I've praised Rio plenty of times in this thread, but I will post negative news if it exists as well. If facts annoy you, find another thread to post in.


----------



## Brazilian001

erka said:


> And it would be completely unthinkable that a subway line started running only 5 days before the event, without proper testing. It just wouldn't be allowed here. Never ever.


It was inaugurated yesterday to open for business tomorrow, but the tests have started a lot before.


----------



## Zatopek

Here in Europe, i can see pettiness in many media comments on Rio olympics. Rio bashing has been the new olympic sport... In my humble opinion, this stance stems not only from the obvious (but some times overblown) problems in the organization but also from stereotypes about Brazil and Latin America.


----------



## thiago13

Most of the arenas in Rio were finished 1 year or 6 months ago. Obly velodrome and temporary arenas are more recent than this. I like very much Rio organization, few things got out of control.


----------



## Cratus

The few problems i see about organization in Rio were related to the Olympic Village. And yet, in my opinion, its still the best Olympic Village of all times - At least looking at it. 

Of course Rio have problems which cities such as Paris, London or New York may have in a very very small amplitude. Brazilian economy is still in crisis, our administration is not as advanced as European as a whole but i still think this will be the best Olympics ever. The climate, the natural beauty, Brazilian food, Brazilian people, Brazilian beaches and even the venues are extremely great. I see almost no athlete's complaining. Lets not forget that Rio is a city where you breath Sports and physical activities. 


Criticism about Brazil and Rio are clearly gaudy. Guanabara bay is still polluted but nothing compared to what we see in the International media. Violence will be a concern just when the games finish and the Army leaves, till then Rio will be pretty secure. Just enjoy.


----------



## LMATOS

swifty78 said:


> The Australian Media are having negative press as well as when we had them in Sydney, a lot of venues were finished with a year to go. Allowed plenty of time to run test events to handle large crowds etc.


All the test events happened here. Most of them with a year in advance.
The problem I see is that people talk without really knowing what's going on. They hear something (that may be truth or not) and think know all about it. That's really funny!


----------



## LMATOS

Zatopek said:


> Here in Europe, i can see pettiness in many media comments on Rio olympics. Rio bashing has been the new olympic sport... In my humble opinion, this stance stems not only from the obvious (but some times overblown) problems in the organization but also from stereotypes about Brazil and Latin America.


That's true. I see much prejudice in many comments, specially from the media (which overwhelms me).
We can't comper one country to the other, 'cause each one of them has it own rhythm. Those differences is that make mankind unique and special.
I trust that the best answer Rio and Brazil can give is to deliver excellent games and move forward to face and solve its own problems. 
The world would be a very different and better place if everyone would look at his own odds!


----------



## WMPF1

visual arenas in this very poor. where this visual communication ?


----------



## mironga_110




----------



## hans280

LMATOS said:


> We can't comper one country to the other, 'cause each one of them has it own rhythm. Those differences is that make mankind unique and special.


I think this is fundamentally wrong. Sure, if countries stay basically isolate, then, who can tell them how to live their lives? But the Olympics are different. They are a world-wide event where big cities grab an opportunity to promote themselves. By the same token, the world gets a chance to benchmark those cities against the rest of the world. 

The last Olympics were in London. The next will be in Tokyo. Rio should be judged according to whether it provides the same quality of infrastructure as those two cities.


----------



## LMATOS

hans280 said:


> I think this is fundamentally wrong. Sure, if countries stay basically isolate, then, who can tell them how to live their lives? But the Olympics are different. They are a world-wide event where big cities grab an opportunity to promote themselves. By the same token, the world gets a chance to benchmark those cities against the rest of the world.
> 
> The last Olympics were in London. The next will be in Tokyo. Rio should be judged according to whether it provides the same quality of infrastructure as those two cities.


Well, i disagree. I don't think cities are chosen to be compared, but to take it and make it with their own uniqueness. That's part of the fun of the games. 
If the venues are ready with a year or a month in advance, what's metters, in the button line, is it's excellency. 
The last two World Cup proves this point. Venues were finish later the the former ones, but it didn't compromise the quality. 
It could be better? Maybe so. But it always can, no metter where or how it is.


----------



## mrcapri

RobH said:


> I'm posting news from a journalist on site who can see exactly what is going on with this venue (which was meant to be finished in March). I've praised Rio plenty of times in this thread, but I will post negative news if it exists as well. If facts annoy you, find another thread to post in.


I wasn't annoyed at you (That is why I didn't quote your text and only the link)! Sorry if you felt offended and invited me out of this thread, even though I gave my own opinion and learn to respect it (I still think we live in a democratic society and we are free of speech and ideas), but I did see that journalists so called twitter and I have to say she says very little good things about Rio...

It does annoy when people complain about everything and forget what the country is passing. Even so, they are trying to do their best to give the world great olympics, so people should try and give them a little praise instead of putting them always down.


----------



## mrcapri

mironga_110 said:


>


Tá quase!!!! Can't wait! Anxious already


----------



## mrcapri

Is there any news on how the cauldron will look like? The location is known...

As for the one in Maracanã Stadium...it does look quite nice (if it is in fact the cauldron)


----------



## hugodiekonig

having a short youtube course videos on learning Portugues Brasileiros for this Rio Olympics...


----------



## mironga_110




----------



## mrcapri

hugodiekonig said:


> having a short youtube course videos on learning Portugues Brasileiros for this Rio Olympics...


We, the ones that speak Portuguese can teach you some of the most common words and expressions, if you want, though, my portuguese is a bit different than the Brazilian one (some words at least). I speak standard (european) portuguese...


----------



## thesouthernstar

*Riodiculous: Olympic chief sacked for chaos in the 'unsafe' athletes' village (but mayor blames the problems on foreigners) 
Mario Cilenti, 46, reportedly fired after claims that athletes arrived to chaos
Team GB organisers had to draft in help to make the flats presentable 
Reports of leaky roofs, faulty wiring and stolen beds and toilet fixtures
Mayor Eduardo Paes said Mr Cilenti and Olympic organisers 'messed up' *


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...blames-problems-foreigners.html#ixzz4G0jJ9TAj 
*
FIRE DETECTED IN AUSTRALIAN BUILDING AT OLYMPIC VILLAGE

Rio Olympics 2016: Fire at village : Australian athletes robbed during fire evacuation at Olympic village

*

http://www.news.com.au/sport/olympi...e/news-story/79cbfd956fc44bdea5ee5b60fcd505a4


----------



## Ricardotobias

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIiI9ceDxrs/


----------



## swifty78

mrcapri said:


> Is there any news on how the cauldron will look like? The location is known...
> 
> As for the one in Maracanã Stadium...it does look quite nice (if it is in fact the cauldron)


I've seen the wind sculptures from the cauldron designer Anthony Howe on youtube and I can picture that they'd look good with flames


----------



## mironga_110

https://www.instagram.com/p/BIh69ykg0ER/?taken-by=cbcscottrussell


----------



## mrcapri

swifty78 said:


> I've seen the wind sculptures from the cauldron designer Anthony Howe on youtube and I can picture that they'd look good with flames


I read somewhere that it will have that design to give the impression of a big flame with the minimum waste of gas (because of the rotating mirrors)


----------



## ards165




----------



## mrcapri

ards165 said:


>


Glad to see they are covering the stands. I thought the "skeleton" was going to remain visible. Wouldn't favor the stadium that much if it stayed that way.


----------



## mironga_110

(...) https://www.facebook.com/nbcolympic...18682000328/10154886183110329/?type=3&theater


----------



## mironga_110




----------



## Cratus

Seeing those pics and listen to Brazilian Music :cheers:


----------



## p_leighton

"Our emotions can transform the world."





Rio 2016 - 31 Jul


----------



## thesouthernstar

*Oh buoy! Rio's Olympic sailing ramp COLLAPSES a week before racing starts - after body parts were found in the water and teams were warned not to open their mouths because of the toxic sludge*










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-ramp-collapses-one-week-racing-starts.html


----------



## gobrazil

cupview said:


> American athlete talking about Rio
> 
> 
> ''Only 9 more days until the Olympic Games begin! After being in Rio all week here are my thoughts. 1. It is absolutely beautiful here! The beaches are spotless, the restaurants are amazing, the weather is perfect! 2. Zika is basically non-existent. All week outside and never spotted 1 mosquito, plus it's winter so they aren't a concern anyhow. 2. The locals and people here are some of the warmest, kindest people I have met and are very excited to have the Games here. 3. Military and security is in place nearly every corner you look. After being here all week with the organizers of the Games and after seeing how hard everyone is working, the local companies ,all of the volunteers etc. plus the athletes, I am emotionally invested in the outcome of these Games! Good luck to everyone and enjoy your time here! It is spectacular! #rio216 #brazil''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/AmyPurdyGurl/photos/a.290273730131.192297.197966875131/10154267824085132/?type=3&theater


Just thought I should repost this REAL PERSON's account rather than replicating idiots' media doomsday news


----------



## C010T3

thesouthernstar said:


> *Oh buoy! Rio's Olympic sailing ramp COLLAPSES a week before racing starts - after body parts were found in the water and teams were warned not to open their mouths because of the toxic sludge*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-ramp-collapses-one-week-racing-starts.html


It collapsed because of strong wind gusts.


----------



## hans280

C010T3 said:


> It collapsed because of strong wind gusts.


Aha!? Strong wind gusts appear on the waterfront? Thanks to this forum I learn all the time. :lol:


----------



## Tchôs

:cheers:

http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimpiadas/cobertura.html#/glb-feed-post/579f377fc22d62298a607fee


----------



## artemka

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/...4,110858,73353,110830&orderby=buildingIDorder
diagram of stadiums at







SkyscraperPage


----------



## Andy-i

thesouthernstar said:


> *Oh buoy! Rio's Olympic sailing ramp COLLAPSES a week before racing starts - after body parts were found in the water and teams were warned not to open their mouths because of the toxic sludge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-ramp-collapses-one-week-racing-starts.html


Ahh, the good old daily fail !!

The same shitrag paper that supported Hitler prior to WW2

Always full of reactionary bile. 

Ignore it, most of us, in Britain do !!


----------



## Grimes

Beginning to get really excited about the games now! Good luck Rio. Everyone gets nervous about the last minute hitches (remember Mitt Romney?) but once the world records start falling, people forget about them.

I live in London and the 2012 games were the best thing to happen to this city in 100 years in my view. I hope it has the same effect on Rio.


----------



## RobH

Andy-i said:


> Ahh, the good old daily fail !!
> 
> The same shitrag paper that supported Hitler prior to WW2
> 
> Always full of reactionary bile.
> 
> Ignore it, most of us, in Britain do !!


Yes, a vile rag, but occasionally they report something that's actually true, and this is one of those times. If you prefer, here's the Guardian report:

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/aug/01/olympic-sailing-ramp-in-rio-de-janeiro-collapses

Rio should've built a sailing ramp that doesn't collapse. I don't think that's being ultra-critical. Luckily this happened before, not during, competition so they've got time now to make it stronger. kay:


----------



## Edgar Vix

*Engenhão*








https://www.instagram.com/p/BIkPi6qj1Uu/?taken-by=marcelofal









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIkntNMjrgI/?taken-by=monchow









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIkuouqAo41/?taken-by=pelamed









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIkvlW2j55U/?taken-by=tonymontana1973









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIkTMDZB9b5/?taken-by=dududaserrinha









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIkkC-WABOk/?taken-by=_thais09


----------



## mironga_110

*Is Rio ready for the summer Olympics? City's mayor speaks out*










With about half a million people expected to descend on the city for the Olympic Games, Rio de Janeiro is contending with pollution, Zika, crime and corruption as it races the clock. TODAY's Matt Lauer speaks to Eduardo Paes, the mayor of Rio de Janeiro, who says "obviously this is a city that has problems, it's not a perfect city, but it's a city that's gotten much better." Paes also discusses the challenges of hosting both the Olympics and the World Cup within just two years. (Run time: 2:52)

*Vídeo ...*

(...) http://www.today.com/video/is-rio-ready-for-the-summer-olympics-city-s-mayor-speaks-out-735866435589


***********************************************************************

*Let the Games begin! Matt Lauer tours Olympic Village and venues*

As excitement builds for the 2016 Olympic Games, there are questions about Rio’s preparedness as it gets set to welcome the world. TODAY’s Matt Lauer takes a firsthand look at the venues and even rides the new Olympic subway. (Run time: 3:03)

*Vídeo ...*

(...) http://www.today.com/video/let-the-...tours-olympic-village-and-venues-735864899611


----------



## mironga_110

*Rio Olympics: IOC Head Defends Decision Not To Ban Entire Russian Team*

Publicado em 2 de ago de 2016

With the opening ceremony of the Olympics just three days away, the head of the IOC is defending the committee’s decision not to ban the entire Russian team in the wake of doping controversy. NBC’s Keir Simmons reports from Olympic Park.


----------



## Sochifan

No pushing political agendas


----------



## RobH

Sochifan said:


> No pushing political agendas


Your country cheated the Olympic movement and wrecked an entire Winter Games because it thought it could engage in widespread state-sponsored doping and not get caught.

Russia is not a victim, and questioning how much the competition in Rio is going to be tainted by your nation's actions is not "pushing a political agenda". It's a legitimate question caused solely by what your nation _*chose*_ to do.

If I were you I'd keep your head down. I can't imagine there are many Brazilians who would be that supportive of Russia right now. On the eve of their Games your nation has caused an immense headache to the entire Olympic movement.


----------



## sharles38

thesouthernstar said:


> *Rio Olympics are worst ever, say Chinese social media users*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-36944741





NERIBROTHER said:


> "A Vila é algo maravilhoso. É provavelmente um dos poucos lugares do planeta em que 206 nações vivem juntas em harmonia por um mês. Tive a sorte de estar em sete vilas, em Jogos Olímpicos de verão e inverno. Eu genuinamente acho, e vocês jornalistas poderão ver isso amanhã, que esta é a melhor Vila Olímpica em que vocês já estiveram. Com absoluta certeza".
> 
> "Levei 23 minutos para chegar em Deodoro. Foi uma experiência fantástica".
> 
> *Mark England, chefe da delegação da Grã-Bretanha[/B*


*..*


----------



## Sochifan

First of all I'm not Russia. Second of all anyone sensible can see that sports is being used as a hybrid war against Russia and these feds like WADA and IAAF are being used as geopolitical weapons.

All this 'evidence' is based on the statements of a discredited conman being paid to lie. Here is a good dissection of some of the problems with the McClaren report which just dressed up his statements with no real evidence. http://www.globalresearch.ca/discri...at-rio-undermines-the-olympic-charter/5539227

Who has created a headache is US, UK, Canada Russophobes with an orchestrated political gambit to try to remove Russia. People so petty they fixed a Eurovision song contest so Russia wouldn't win. The end result is even with IOC resisting pressure many clean Russian athletes like Isinbaeva are missing the games for doing nothing wrong in clear violation of the Olympic charter statements on discrimination. 

Furthermore, Russia hasn't even had control of their doping testing for over 6 months.


----------



## Klebfac

Follow: https://www.instagram.com/instawalkrio/


InstawalkRio is an urban art route in downtown Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## netinhogga

*Maracanã*


----------



## lusorod

aquamaroon said:


> Here's something a little fun and light, Matt Lauer and Hoda Kotb, from "The Today Show" on the US NBC network, did a ride up sugarloaf mountain. Rio has some beautiful vistas :cheers:


I am such a big fan of Matt Lauer's! I used to stand outside of the Today show when they had concerts playing or whenever I passed by and used to see him all the time! He is a nice guy! I love this report because it does justice to Rio. I've been to 55 countries so far. Have lived in the USA and Europe...(14 yrs in total) guys I have never seen a city as beautiful as Rio. Even the bad side of Rio still is nothing but spectacular. it is a city you must go at least once in your lifetime! I am proud to say I will be there this coming friday! Wooohoooooo I was there a few months ago and the city is looking gorgeous!


----------



## Destarte

sharles38 said:


> ..


I'm getting fed up with so much complaint ... in Beijing, the air was almost solid so suspended pollution, the look of the city was modest near the exuberance of Rio. The games are there, it's time the international press to take a break for Brazil to respect our culture, we are making a huge effort, the country is poor in relation to China, the USA, GB, France, etc. But our games are not going to owe almost nothing to to these countries ... lacking in the infrastructure of the rich countries, but we are working, improving, and that has to be respected ...

Welcome, enjoy the wonders of our country, respect our people, and will be respected here ...

It's ugly too be invited to a party at the home of others and be complaining about having to wait a bit to use the bathroom due to a small queue ...


----------



## zermatt

The media is addressing every single problem of the city as a failure of the Games. I’m originally from Rio and I believe no resident of the city was expecting that a new flawless city would emerge. Critiques that are directly related to the games should make headlines, however last minute discovery of decades-long problems are just a way to get more clicks to a story.

See the link for one the best articles about this whole fuss:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/olympics...e-worlds-unrealistic-demands-of-the-games-ar/


----------



## Edgar Vix

*Olympic Aquatics Stadium - Rio 2016*

*Olympic Aquatics Stadium*













































http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimp...e-visao-comprometida-no-estadio-aquatico.html


----------



## aquamaroon

great shots of the aquatic venue :cheers: but man, the photographer must've had it out for the venue considering they took all of those shots from the obstructed seats behind the pillars.


----------



## kapixaba

Destarte said:


> I'm getting fed up with so much complaint ... in Beijing, the air was almost solid so suspended pollution, the look of the city was modest near the exuberance of Rio. The games are there, it's time the international press to take a break for Brazil to respect our culture, we are making a huge effort, *the country is poor in relation to China*, the USA, GB, France, etc. But our games are not going to owe almost nothing to to these countries ... lacking in the infrastructure of the rich countries, but we are working, improving, and that has to be respected ...
> 
> Welcome, enjoy the wonders of our country, respect our people, and will be respected here ...
> 
> It's ugly too be invited to a party at the home of others and be complaining about having to wait a bit to use the bathroom due to a small queue ...



China has the largest GDP than Brazil , but percapta GDP is lower , it would be the same as saying that India is richer than the Swiss as the GDP of India is much higher than the Swiss .


----------



## Rio atrato

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Is the water at Copacabana better than that for the sailing venue? I just assumed that the open water swimming would be better quality as you are more exposed to the water. The BBC had a reporter taken for a swim by a local on part of the course recently. The BBC are known for taking health and safety seriously and I doubt they would take much risk with an employee. Wouldn't be a surprise is the press are exaggerating the danger.
> 
> For London we used the Serpentine, which is a lake over which we have a lot of control of the water. Triathlons are often run in the Roayl Docks, which supposedly have safe water. I wouldn't swim in the Thames. Cleaning up all the water around Rio is a very difficult task. No surprise it wasn't completed. Hope it all goes alright and no-one catches anything nasty.


Sure. Copacabana is a open sea beach.

Take a look

*Copacabana Beach and Fort Copacabana* (Olympic Marathon Swimming and Triathlon)






























*Guanabara Bay*: (Sailling)


----------



## WMPF1

Arena Corinthians









https://scontent.fcpq1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/13874923_1062467500475092_1559653914_n.jpg?oh=77af8ecdcc93db9fc0735659620c6eeb&oe=57A35ECC









https://scontent.fcpq1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/13936786_1062467493808426_737459756_n.jpg?oh=093c416e5591286f4e52f87fc5f7f96c&oe=57A357EB


----------



## Klebfac




----------



## Ricardotobias

*Maracanãzinho - Volleyball Arena
*


















https://www.instagram.com/p/BInpxCojQDI/









Shana Salazar









FIVB









FIVB









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIn-aP5gapo/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BInwq6yAJRv/


----------



## Igor Munarim

Engenhão


----------



## Ricardotobias

*Equestrian - Deodoro Stadium
*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BInoV85DDFb/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BInrCz6jXsR/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BIndhH4DPnu/


----------



## Langers

These are some nice looking venues!

Particularly like the handball venue, and the swimming centre looks good, except for those pretty big pillars.


----------



## Sochifan

First of all the notion of "state run doping" is a flawed statement that just sounds good to demonize.

The reality is Russia has no more doping than US and China. They mainly had doping in athletics and weightlifting which is common across the sport. There was basically a couple bad apple coaches, one of which was in walking.

The only evidence for this Sochi political gambit is the lies of a discredited conman being paid to lie. I have already posted an article that explains many of the problems with the report which you choose not to read. This report would be torn apart in a court of law but now its hailed like its the Bible.

The statements he made about Sochi are absurd. First of all much of the medal winners were figure skaters, Vic Wild, and Victor Ahn. A cross country skier who doesn't even train in Russia. And sliding sports which Russia was helped in by having thousands of practice runs down the home track.

They very much underachieved in hockey, biathlon (two of the most popular Russian sports) and did average in speed skating.


----------



## hans280

C010T3 said:


> Even though the state government is the one to blame for the water quality issue, which IMHO is way overblown. The only real cause for concern is the bay water, which is surprisingly seeing very good days these last weeks. I don't believe the sailing competitors are in any danger because of it.


Well, we have had similar discussions within Europe in the past. A couple of decades ago the North Europeans pressed for an annual water quality review and the implementation of international best practices for water purity. Most of the Mediterranean countries thought the issue was "overblown", the Italians initially refused to participate, the French participated but then vetoed the publication of water quality measurements from their south-eastern coastal waters. Now, 20 years later everyone is devoted to water quality. (In fact, they will tell you, that has been their position all along...). I safely predict a similar development over time in Rio.


----------



## Bob Braz

As a Brazilian, I see too many envious foreigners speeking against Rio and Brasil through their dirty media...
Go Brasillll!!!!
#RIOforever


----------



## Igor Munarim

Estádio Nilton Santos


----------



## RobH

Ten minutes till the first event - Sweden v South Africa - women's football. kay:


----------



## RobH

*Andy Murray is set to be named as Great Britain’s flag bearer for Friday’s opening ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympics*


----------



## aquamaroon

Cool Rob! We just got our flag bearer today too :cheers: :












> *Michael Phelps Selected As Team USA’s Flag Bearer For Rio 2016 Olympic Games*
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO – Michael Phelps, the most decorated Olympian of all time, was selected as Team USA’s flag bearer for the Opening Ceremony of the 2016 Olympic Games, the United States Olympic Committee announced today. The Opening Ceremony will be held Aug. 5 at the Maracanã Stadium in Rio de Janeiro. Phelps, who is the first American male swimmer to qualify for a fifth Olympic Games, was chosen by a vote of fellow Team USA members.
> 
> Phelps made history at the Beijing Games in 2008 when he won gold medals in eight events and added to his legacy in 2012 when he became the most decorated Olympian of all time with 22 career medals, including 18 golds. Set to compete in three individual events in Rio, Phelps, will look to add to his historic Olympic medal haul in 2016.
> 
> “I'm honored to be chosen, proud to represent the U.S., and humbled by the significance of carrying the flag and all it stands for,” Phelps said. “For Sydney, I just wanted to make the team. For Athens, I wanted to win gold for my country. For Beijing, I wanted to do something nobody else had done. In London, I wanted to make history. And now, I want to walk in the Opening Ceremony, take it all in, represent America in the best possible way and make my family proud. This time around, it's about so much more than medals.”


http://www.teamusa.org/News/2016/Au...m-USAs-Flag-Bearer-For-Rio-2016-Olympic-Games


----------



## lusorod

*Nosso Jornal BM*

Maracanã Stadium is looking gorgeous! WOW of course this picture is before the opening ceremony set was put together, but still ...


----------



## Ricardotobias

Canada 1x0 Australia - 19:00 1ST









Guilherme Coimbra


----------



## lusorod

^^^^^^ OMG I SHOULD have GONE!


----------



## Destarte

hans280 said:


> Actually, Brazil is rich in comparison with Russia, which puts the staggering 51 billion US$ that the Russians forged out to organise the Sochi winter games in perspective. But I won't dwell upon that. It was the works of an increasingly autocratic government.
> 
> 
> 
> If the Chinese Olympic team was really subject to several trick thieves and pickpockets upon arrival, then I do understand that they don't particularly respect people in Rio. Petty crime is not much of a problem in Beijing.
> 
> 
> 
> That is no doubt true. It's bad grace and bad manners. However, in many parts of the world it would be considered very poor host-ship to invite guests without having properly assessed the capacity of bathrooms, etc. Most likely you'd never see those guests again. You seem to be telling us, Destarte, that "in Brazil that's who we are, and the rest of the world should accept that"?



What I mean is that the international press must understand that this is not their country, this one is our country, with their problems and their struggles to overcome these problems. In judging the perspective of them, when in fact, the reality here is ours, not theirs.

You know, the Eskimo people had a singular custom, when you visit a house, the husband offered one night with his wife for the visitor ... well, this custom was related to the fact that two bodies heat better, there was no question sexual involved ... well, I can judge the custom eskimo based on my perspective of inhabitant of a tropical country?

I think it would not be fair, is not it?


----------



## Destarte

Bandeirante1 said:


> I thought that athletes come here to compete. If they do not like the accommodation, they should pay their own hotel.
> 
> Btw , Australia , you will take a giant boo the opening !


That yes me ashamed ... it's not being rude that rebukes a poorly educated attitude.

I sincerely hope that the people brasiliero not not give me that grief and especially, do not pass this immeasurable shame before the world.

Imagine, a subject surpassed occupying the focus of the world media, instead of the games and the city itself ...?

We would like to confirm that we are even a incapable, whatever you believe the foreign media to date.


----------



## Scoot89

Bandeirante1 said:


> I thought that athletes come here to compete. If they do not like the accommodation, they should pay their own hotel.
> 
> Btw , Australia , you will take a giant boo the opening !


Agreed. BUT... I on behalf of majority of Australian people I have to state we are super excited for the games and know full well that the media portrays any event in a negative light as they (the media) no longer like the idea of good news thanks to years of the Murdoch press. 
Looking forward to it and will be watching every waking hour of the games and wish Brazil and all participating athletes good luck, the venues look perfect and will be the most interesting, memorable and surprising games in a very long time. 
And lastly GO AUSSIES!!!


----------



## Destarte

Sochifan said:


> People like you have done nothing but propagandize against Sochi since the day it was selected so these political attacks on it are nothing new.
> 
> What you don't realize is outside of the few main Western elite Russophobic countries there is a much different attitude toward Russia. Whereas US and UK don't have a ton of fans around the world.
> 
> The Western elite keeps stupidly shining the spotlight on Russia not understanding that the more people get to know Russia the more they like it. Once a person gets to know Russia they instantly realize everything they thought they knew was propaganda and misconceptions.
> 
> I have people like you easily pegged. The typical liberal who "hates" Russia because they support Christianity and the family. And because of that do anything they can to try to destroy them, even if it means being a useful idiot for Warmongers. Someone could say that Putin was putting needles in peoples asses and you would blindly believe it with no scrutiny.
> 
> But this is international sports we are talking about not some SJW bs and the US, UK, Canada are poisoning it by using it as a geopolitical weapon in a hybrid war against Russia.
> 
> What do you think the consequence of that is. This whole political gambit is going to be exposed. There will never be any trust. China knows they will be next for the attack on their sports. Non Western elite countries are going to start a long term plan of creating a sports apparatus outside of Western elite control. The Olympics is dying. Do you realize what you have done?
> 
> 
> PS. the lies about Sochi cost which have been thoroughly discussed on this site. Its that type of propaganda which made it impossible for many Western cities to get the support to host a games.



I think that the Russian people are not guilty of a corrupt government that has institutionalized doping.

I respect the Russians, their culture, their ability, the beauty of your country, etc.

No one should confuse the character of a people with their government, especially an autocratic government as Mr. Putin.


----------



## zermatt

hans280 said:


> ..the complaints about water quality are in my view well founded, for the following reasons. Already at the time of the award of the games there was a concrete promise by the Rio autorities to drastically improve the squality of sewerage and water cleaning. When, a few years back, it became clear that that would not happen a plan b was developed, including damming a few rivers temporarily, to improve things for the duration of the games. But in the end that didn't happen either. Zermatt, I try to teach my children that promises must be kept. This is not a good example.


I'm calling for a fair coverage. It is preferable when the media address concerns about the quality of the water at the location of sailing (mouth of Guanabara Bay), rowing (Lagoa) and swimming (Copacabana beach). Even better when they quote statistics for the presence of bacteria at it or show actual images of these places. Now, if one goes to CNN, WSJ or NYT s/he will see pictures of floating garbage at places on the industry/periphery belt at the back the bay, more than 15 miles away from the actual site. More, they post pictures of dead fish on Lagoa citing pollution even though it is a completely natural phenomenon that has been registered since the XVI century. 

Two weeks ago I went canoeing at the Chicago River. The downtown area presented clear water as always, but when approaching Goose Island on the north branch there was a fair amount of plastic garbage, much like the same amount as from the pics of Guanabara bay near the new museum of the Future. Now, am I going to bash the Chicago River for being polluted at industrial spots?! No, that is a task that I leave to Chicagoans. 
Another example, just a couple blocks south of the University of Chicago you can see at naked eye people smoking marijuana and "other" things. It is a well-known dangerous place in the city. Am I going to change my opinion that Chicago has the most elegant downtown in America and that it is an excellent place to visit just because there is a horrible place some miles south?! 

The media is going to the most bizarre areas of Rio and posting sensationalist articles where they find Rio have drug dealers and drug users, as if it was a brand new problem never witnessed in American cities. They link the story to a failure of the games and to a decadent city.

I believe these journalists are simply not doing their job. They are building their stories on a prejudiced "common sense" perspective of the city without caring if the facts and pictures they quote are even related to the story. After all, who outside Brazil is going to know and complain about the journalist for the hoax on the dead fish story?


----------



## C010T3

hans280 said:


> Well, we have had similar discussions within Europe in the past. A couple of decades ago the North Europeans pressed for an annual water quality review and the implementation of international best practices for water purity. Most of the Mediterranean countries thought the issue was "overblown", the Italians initially refused to participate, the French participated but then vetoed the publication of water quality measurements from their south-eastern coastal waters. Now, 20 years later everyone is devoted to water quality. (In fact, they will tell you, that has been their position all along...). I safely predict a similar development over time in Rio.


That's not what I meant. You are fully right by saying that the water pollution is an issue that needs to be tackled. I just said that it is not much of an issue for the games.
Even if the state had invested much more into water quality, the results would yet be there today, since the bay or the lagoons would not be clean from one day to the other.


----------



## xrtn2

Rio de Janeiro weather forecast


----------



## gobrazil

Apparently, the opening ceremony tomorrow costs 1/10 of London's cost and 20x less than Beijing. (Total for 4 ceremonies in Rio is $56 million US dollars while 1 ceremony in London costed $41 million).
That's good. Another lavish ceremony would be another hypocrite event... Too many people are hungry and dying around the world and I think it is a shame that we decide to waste our money on entertainment... 
I'm glad Rio will be wasting less money on this, and I'm sure they will still put a great show because Brazilians can do wonders with little resources. Watch tomorrow and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## mopc

Some figures



FAAN said:


> http://exame.abril.com.br/brasil/no...ram-contrastes-da-rio-2016-com-jogos-passados


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Some of those figures are wrong or at least misleading. China spent a lot more than that on its games. I guess it depends on what is included. Well over a billion dollars of the London figure was transport infrastructure investment. Is Rio's $3.1bn dollar new metro line included in the Olympic Games cost? Clearly not. Beijing was estimated to have spent $20bn in total f0r 2008.

London expenditure
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/datablog/2012/jul/26/london-2012-olympics-money

Rio metro cost
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-olympics-rio-metro-idUSKCN10A0L9

I think Rio has done a good job barring a few errors that will not make much difference in the long run. Cariocas are hopefully very excited. Hosting an Olympic Games is a wonderful experience and I expect these will be great games. I also expect the images from these games to do a great deal of good for Rio's image and that of Brazil in general. I hope to see Brazil do well and, in particular, win those football gold medals. Best of luck. Boa Sorte!


----------



## Igor Munarim

Copacabana Beach


----------



## Bob Braz

Surely they are wrong cuz the Brazilian media mostly is nothing less than a big trash as well as the British one. 
But one thing I have to admit: Rio has been the smartest Olympics in dacades, once the almost all its venues are temporary facilities which will be transformed into public schools after the games. Besides, as I know, the Athletes Village was a 100% private investment as well as the metro line 4.


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Bob Braz said:


> Surely they are wrong cuz the Brazilian media mostly is nothing less than a big trash as well as the British one.
> But one thing I have to admit: Rio has been the smartest Olympics in dacades, once the almost all its venues are temporary facilities which will be transformed into public schools after the games. Besides, as I know, the Athletes Village was a 100% private investment as well as the metro line 4.


The transformation of buildings into schools afterwards is the standout innovation of these games as far as construction goes. I hope that goes well. We massively increased the use of temporary venues but I don't think any were repurposed so imaginatively. Must have taken a lot of design effort.


----------



## mopc

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> Some of those figures are wrong or at least misleading. China spent a lot more than that on its games. I guess it depends on what is included. Well over a billion dollars of the London figure was transport infrastructure investment. Is Rio's $3.1bn dollar new metro line included in the Olympic Games cost? Clearly not. Beijing was estimated to have spent $20bn in total f0r 2008.
> 
> London expenditure
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/datablog/2012/jul/26/london-2012-olympics-money
> 
> Rio metro cost
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-olympics-rio-metro-idUSKCN10A0L9
> 
> I think Rio has done a good job barring a few errors that will not make much difference in the long run. Cariocas are hopefully very excited. Hosting an Olympic Games is a wonderful experience and I expect these will be great games. I also expect the images from these games to do a great deal of good for Rio's image and that of Brazil in general. I hope to see Brazil do well and, in particular, win those football gold medals. Best of luck. Boa Sorte!


Yes, but bear in mind that that chart was a study by the Oxford University.


----------



## nandocattan

Bob Braz said:


> Surely they are wrong cuz the Brazilian media mostly is nothing less than a big trash as well as the British one.
> But one thing I have to admit: Rio has been the smartest Olympics in dacades, once the almost all its venues are temporary facilities which will be transformed into public schools after the games. Besides, as I know, the Athletes Village was a 100% private investment as well as the metro line 4.


The metro line was made with about 90% public money, 10% private.


----------



## xrtn2

Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Arena da Amazônia, Manaus

Sweden x Colombia


Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, on Flickr

National Stadium, Brasília

Brazil x South Africa


Brasil x África do Sul by SETUR DF, on Flickr


Brasil x África do Sul by SETUR DF, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Olympic Boulevard, Rio de Janeiro


YGR_9014 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR_9005 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR_9051 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR_9054 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR_9060 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig

This Olympic Games... very colorful and vibrant... wowww stunning photos of Rio


----------



## koolicon

Best of Luck Rio! The venues looks fantastic.

Yes things aren't perfect, and for an event of this scale, very few places can do better. Remember these days with social media and almost colonial western media criticism will be plenty. But I am glad the Olympics has come to Rio.

With love from India


----------



## WMPF1

The visual communication = :thumbdown:


----------



## PEiloveyou

Good luck Rio. Today is your day. Don't listen the haters. The IOC chose the right place for this mega event.


----------



## hcrd001

So today is the day! 4 years waiting for this moment!!


----------



## mironga_110

*Rio 2016 - Beach Volleyball *



















(...) https://www.facebook.com/FIVB.InternationalVolleyballFederation/


----------



## mironga_110

*Amazing ! 

Thanks to Destination NSW for turning the Sydney Opera House green and gold to celebrate the Rio 2016 Opening Ceremony in less than 12 hours !*










(...) https://www.facebook.com/AUSOlympic...60271454296/10154442143284297/?type=3&theater


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

How is the feeling in Rio right now? I think it was only after the opening ceremony that a lot of people got excited about the Games here in London 4 years ago. I really want Cariocas and the rest of Brazil to enjoy their games as much as we enjoyed ours. For us it was a unique experience. Wish I could be in Rio for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## LMATOS

OnwardsAndUpwards said:


> How is the feeling in Rio right now? I think it was only after the opening ceremony that a lot of people got excited about the Games here in London 4 years ago. I really want Cariocas and the rest of Brazil to enjoy their games as much as we enjoyed ours. For us it was a unique experience. Wish I could be in Rio for the next couple of weeks.


The city is burning! People are everywhere happy and excited about the games. This feeling is hard to explain. It's great to be here now.


----------



## LMATOS

I forgot to say, the flame is running across the city. In a moment it's gonna be taken up to the sugar loaf on top of the tram. It's a very festive spirit. Congratulation to the people of Rio who is making this time so special and unique!!!


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Welcome to Casa Italia (Italy House)* 





















Nearly 7 hours to the Opening Ceremony...!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

LMATOS said:


> The city is burning! People are everywhere happy and excited about the games. This feeling is hard to explain. It's great to be here now.


Glad to hear it. Thought Rio would enjoy it. The media are never going to report the good stuff until the Games start. There will always be some bad stuff and there will always be some who don't like the Olympics. There isn't really anywhere I can think of that I would rather host the games. I bet Sao Paulo is jealous too...


----------



## mironga_110

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## aquamaroon

Congrats on getting to this moment Rio! I hope you have a great time tonight and put on am amazing show for the world! :cheers:

(and don't worry no pressure, there'll only be about 3 billion people watching :lol


----------



## Sniper

...


Litte Church said:


> Imagens de arquivo (05/07/2016) :lol:
> 
> Crédito nas imagens


----------



## Hps95

3 hours for the best olympic games of all










cry haters


----------



## RobH

They'll certainly be the best South American Olympics 

Have a bucket of coffee on the go right now....3 hours before the opening ceremony.


----------



## Hps95

RobH said:


> They'll certainly be the best South American Olympics
> 
> Have a bucket of coffee on the go right now....3 hours before the opening ceremony.


Better than the London ceremonies, certainly will :cheers:


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## Paolo98.To




----------



## Mo_Hy

Good luck Rio
I'm glad olympic come to Rio this year,one of the most beautiful city in the world.
I'm sure Brazilian can make the best olympic this year.

Love from Malaysia.


----------



## Bob Braz

RobH said:


> They'll certainly be the best South American Olympics
> 
> Have a bucket of coffee on the go right now....3 hours before the opening ceremony.


The best Latam Olympics ever!!! 😃😃😃


----------



## sharles38

Paolo98.To said:


> *Welcome to Casa Italia (Italy House)*


WOW!! Fantastic!!


----------



## FAAN

Clear skies and 23ºC in Rio :cheers:










http://globoesporte.globo.com/olimpiadas/cobertura-cerimonia-de-abertura.html


----------



## swifty78

8:15am on the east coast of Australia and up and excited to watch the opening ceremony, good luck Rio and Brazil


----------



## aquamaroon

"Hour countdown to the Rio #OpeningCeremony. Stadium is filling up...slowly"
https://twitter.com/JackBoardCNA/status/761684172670894080


----------



## Christchurch

The setup looks amazing! Just over 1/2 an hour to go!


----------



## MarceloLima

Cant wait! So excited! Let´s go #teambrazil


----------



## Union Man

Good luck Rio, make the most of it! 2012 was such an experience I'll never forget.


----------



## Hps95




----------



## masterpaul

I'm not particularly enjoying the opening.


----------



## anhelli

What a wonderful!


----------



## hugodiekonig

Photos from Olympic












> Olympic
> 
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: This photo shows the "Metropolis" portion of the Ceremony and represents the building of contemporary Brazil. (Photo by David Rogers/Getty Images)













> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Notice how the peace symbol has been modified? It represents the desire to be at peace with the planet. (Photo by Ian Walton/Getty Images)













> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: This part of the Ceremony represents how ships initially came to Brazil. (Photo by David Rogers/Getty Images)


----------



## hugodiekonig

More from Olympic











> Isn't this just gorgeous?!?! The red banners represent the immigration of the Japanese to Brazil.
> (Photo by Ian Walton/Getty Images)













> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: A general view before the start of the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Richard Heathcote/Getty Images)


https://z-1-scontent.fmnl3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-

[QUOTE]RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: A general view during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Dean Mouhtaropoulos/Getty Images)[/QUOTE]
[IMG]https://z-1-scontent.fmnl3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13680383_10154457890239216_6854538948828711250_o.jpg

​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Olympic




> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: A general view prior to the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Lars Baron/Getty Images)















> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: A general view while dancers perform during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Clive Mason/Getty Images)
















> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Fireworks explode during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Elsa/Getty Images)














> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Dancers perform during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Richard Heathcote/Getty Images)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Olympic




> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: A general view during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Clive Brunskill/Getty Images)














> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: A performer dances during the Pop: Empowerment segment during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Buda Mendes/Getty Images)















> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Timo Boll of Germany carries his country's flag during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images)











​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Olympic




> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: A general view during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Pool/Getty Images)















> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: General view during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Ian Walton/Getty Images)














> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: The parade of athletes is underway. Here are Team Greece! (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images)














> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Flag bearer Rafael Nadal of Spain leads his team during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Olympic




> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Members of the Canada team take part in the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by David Rogers/Getty Images)














> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Flag bearer Michael Phelps of the United States and Ibtihaj Muhammad lead the U.S. Olympic Team during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Buda Mendes/Getty Images)














> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Flag bearer Sheng Lei of the People's Republic of China leads his Olympic team during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Paul Gilham/Getty Images)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Olympic




> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: A general view during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by David Rogers/Getty Images)














> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: The athletes make their entrance during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Richard Heathcote/Getty Images)














> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Flag bearer Kiesuke Ushiro of Japan leads his team during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Ross Kinnaird/Getty Images)


----------



## hugodiekonig

> Here's a nice view. &#55357;&#56833;#OpeningCeremony.











Rio 2016




> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Fireworks explode during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Elsa/Getty Images)











Olympic



> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: General view during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Ian Walton/Getty Images)











Olympic​


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Olympic Rings
*











Rio 2016​


----------



## Hps95




----------



## Bob Braz

Rio 2016 Opening Ceremony: Simply beautiful!


----------



## Hps95




----------



## junqueirapaulo

I was born and raised in Rio de Janeiro. Never been more proud of my city and my people!! The Olympics can definitely be a change for the world!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

Bob Braz said:


> Rio 2016 Open Cerimony: Simply beautiful!


very simple yet very beautiful...


----------



## isaidso

Beautiful cauldron sculpture. Good luck Rio. Here's wishing you a wonderful Olympics.


----------



## hugodiekonig

*Olympic Cauldron*





> The Rio 2016 Olympic Cauldron is lit! Good luck to all the athletes!











Olympic​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Bob Braz said:


> Rio 2016 Open Cerimony: Simply beautiful!


agree!! It was simple, but vibrant, fun, colorful and very symbolic!!


----------



## mopc

The last song Sandália de Prata, by Ary Barroso


----------



## C4creeper

My expectations were blown out of the water from the opening ceremony, and my god was that spiraling flame sculpture stunning.


----------



## Christchurch

That was amazing to watch especially the cauldron!


----------



## Sorvete na Testa

Union Man said:


> That was quick! I didn't know Germany starts with an A, that was weird.


No, it begins with G, like _Geutschland_. I mean, this is for real? Or just a joke?


----------



## hugodiekonig

https://www.facebook.com/olympics/p...09361989215/10154458315964216/?type=3&theater




> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: IOC President Thomas Bach presents the Olympic Laurel to Kip Keino during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Buda Mendes/Getty Images)















> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Fireworks explode to form the Olympic Rings during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Ezra Shaw/Getty Images)














> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: Pita Nikolas Aufatofua of Tonga carries the flag during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Cameron Spencer/Getty Images)























> RIO DE JANEIRO, BRAZIL - AUGUST 05: IOC President Thomas Bach speaks during the Opening Ceremony of the Rio 2016 Olympic Games at Maracana Stadium on August 5, 2016 in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. (Photo by Richard Heathcote/Getty Images)


----------



## hugodiekonig

Union Man said:


> That was quick! I didn't know Germany starts with an A, that was weird.


Alemanha - Portuguese for Germany


----------



## Sorvete na Testa

Paolo98.To said:


>


Two irrelevant human beings running two irrelevant organizations.


----------



## kapixaba

hugodiekonig said:


> Alemanha - Portuguese for Germany


FRANCE-FRANÇA came from Francos people of Galia.
Germany-Alemanha came from Alamanos people.


----------



## Rafael_Chagas

Very beautiful ceremony. Thought it was better than London. Rio gave it a very nice touch of love and harmony even though they had less money available. Congratulations Brazil and Rio!!!!:banana:


----------



## Hps95




----------



## Bob Braz

Não existe uma versão em português desse thread? Sou novo aqui e não estou achando. Alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?


----------



## kapixaba

Bob Braz said:


> Não existe uma versão em português desse thread? Sou novo aqui e não estou achando. Alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?


Apenas em Inglês, desculpa, Only in English sorry


----------



## Hps95

Bob Braz said:


> Não existe uma versão em português desse thread? Sou novo aqui e não estou achando. Alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?


Claro que tem

aqui é a central dos jogos olímpicos
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2246

thread da cerimonia de abertura
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1537278

thread do boteco (onde se fala sobre tudo)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=464

e central do fórum brasileiro
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=272


----------



## SJC.capitalist

Bob Braz said:


> Não existe uma versão em português desse thread? Sou novo aqui e não estou achando. Alguém pode me ajudar, por favor?


Vá ao fórum brasileiro:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1537278&page=864


----------



## Bob Braz

kapixaba said:


> Apenas em Inglês, desculpa, Only in English sorry


It deserved a brazilian version...


----------



## xrtn2




----------



## Sorvete na Testa

I wonder what the f$ck it takes to write such a garbage like that:


> Why U.S. Olympic team was introduced earlier than usual at opening ceremony
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO — Long accustomed to coming late in the program, the U.S. team was introduced a little before the midway point in the parade of athletes.
> 
> Because the ceremony is done in the language of the host country – and USA is Estados Unidos da America in Portuguese – the Americans got their march earlier in the program.
> 
> The Washington Post reported that NBC asked Olympic officials to change the order so the U.S. team would enter at a friendlier time for ratings, something NBC refuted.


----------



## PEiloveyou

What amazing show. Brazil you rocks. Beautiful.


----------



## hugodiekonig

Sorvete na Testa said:


> I wonder what the f$ck it takes to write such a garbage like that:


They not only had delayed telecast of the Games but also ask this ridiculous thing to Rio!!! :devil:


----------



## Carlos Teixeira

Congrats Rio.... that was beautiful... it caught my atention the whole time...


----------



## aquamaroon

FANTASTIC Opening Ceremonies Rio!! :cheers: Congrats, you pulled off a stunning beginning to the Olympics with Flying Colors :cheers: A few of my personal highlights:

- The story of Brazil told in the opening ceremony. Could follow the story through, and every part (the natives, the Portuguese, the slaves, the buildup of cities) was beautiful.
- The joie de vivre of the dance portion. I loved the exuberance of it! A little unhinged joy was exactly what we were hoping for in Brazil and the ceremony delivered 
- The Parade of Nations. This is a generic praise since this happens every game, but I love this so much. It's such a beautiful scene to see people of all types from all over the world coming together in the spirit of joy, togetherness and fair competition.
- The Refugee Team was especially moving.
- The torch. Holy Cow, what an amazing sculpture! I was expecting something like it thanks to this board and the great posters who pointed out the sculptor and his work before the ceremony, but oh my goodness he did a spectacular job. I wish Pele could have lit it but otherwise fantastic.
ETA: The Maracana looked gorgeous, and world class. Fantastic venue to open an Olympics.

So what I'm saying is, great job Rio I am stoked for the games!


----------



## aquamaroon

hugodiekonig said:


> They not only had delayed telecast of the Games but also ask this ridiculous thing to Rio!!! :devil:


Yeah, for what it's worth, NBC is catching a LOT of crap here in the US for their coverage of the ceremony. Their tape delaying was ridiculous. It was understandable in Sochi or London, but the ceremony took place at 7 pm on the East Coast of the US. You REALLY couldn't broadcast that live? 
And on top of that, whenever the broadcast did get a rhythm going, they would cut to 3 minutes of commercials. I understand commercials, we watch ad supported television, but this was especially inartful, especially considering we all knew we were watching tape delayed footage.
(even as a patriotic american, I have to admit the BBC does the Olympics better every 4 years).
So as an american, I apologize for NBC's (alleged) boorish behavior with the Rio Organizing Committee, and want to let you know there are many americans who have no love for NBC's Olympic coverage.


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## Axelferis

The opening was nice.
Not as good as London or Beijing but it was nice.
I loved the visual urban theme where the city was growing.
The olympic torch receptacle is spectacular.

What about his boulevard which everybody is talking? The tramway ? Rio looks so modern now? Is it true?


----------



## Sorvete na Testa

The Cliché Olympic Games begins! uke:


> Archery 360
> ‏@Archery_360
> Will @ArcheryCanada's Picard celebrate with a samba dance at #Rio2016? It's possible!Übersetzung anzeigen
> 
> RETWEET
> 1
> GEFÄLLT
> 2
> Hit The GoldReecetheArcher
> 21:23 - 27. Juli 2016


I hope Mrs. Picard is hit with an arrow in her "target."


> Hockey World News
> ‏@hockeyWrldNws
> #FIH Hockey teams embracing Samba Style @Rio2016: #Hockey #SambaSticks #Rio2016… http://dlvr.it/Lv5GSq #HWNewsÜbersetzung anzeigen
> 
> 17:59 - 27. Juli 2016





> USA Field HockeyVerifizierter Account
> ‏@USAFieldHockey
> Beach balls flying, Samba music blaring... the #Rio2016 vibes are strong here! #SambaSticksÜbersetzung anzeigen
> 
> RETWEETS
> 9
> GEFÄLLT
> 34
> DragFlickWorldThe Pro Shopdiana criste!EcoreYOLO SportswearCassadeeSkoolsports USAagusfrustilloFIH
> 01:22 - 27. Juli 2016


I know where the hell they can shove those pathetics #SambaSticks.


> US Citizens BrazilVerifizierter Account
> ‏@USCitsBrazil
> Simone Biles and her tribute to samba! https://goo.gl/Vsg0BK #Rio2016 #USinRio #OlympicsÜbersetzung anzeigen
> 
> RETWEET
> 1
> Brazil Travel Brasil
> 20:29 - 22. Juli 2016


I'm cheerleading for this kind of samba!










> SaskiaSamba
> ‏@SaskiaSamba
> Samba Party on West Mersea Beach to wish @470Girls all the very best #Rio2016 #RioOlympics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RETWEET
> 1
> Secret Mersea Island
> 20:28 - 25. Juli 2016


If that people were to be seen bathing themselves on Guanabara Bay, non-Brazilian press would certainly claim that as evidence of garbage on that water body.


> Holme Valley
> ‏@HolmeValleySch
> HV Olympic lessons feature in this weeks @ScunTelegraph #Samba #Rio2016 ���������� Good luck to all @TeamGB from HV!Übersetzung anzeigen
> 
> 
> 14:43 - 22. Juli 2016


Seeing that, I think Brexit was an excellent thing!


----------



## Sniper

edit


----------



## kapixaba

Axelferis said:


> The opening was nice.
> Not as good as London or Beijing but it was nice.
> I loved the visual urban theme where the city was growing.
> The olympic torch receptacle is spectacular.
> 
> What about his boulevard which everybody is talking? The tramway ? Rio looks so modern now? Is it true?


Yes, was build a "VLT", Tramway.


----------



## ftre

The opening wasnt as good as Beijing but better than London.


----------



## Hps95

Best opening ceremonies

#1 Beijing
#2 Athens
#3 Rio
#4 London
#5 Sydney


----------



## mopc

^^ I say Barcelona, Los Angeles and Moscow are top, along with Rio


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

I liked Athens a lot.

Yesterday, not so much. The historical part was ok, but the environmental insertion was vague and random.


----------



## swifty78

Sochi, Vancouver, Beijing, Sydney and Barcelona for me


----------



## Demetrius

Opening ceremony was nice and warm I liked it. Of course it had all the clichés we come to expect from olympic opening ceremonies and it was rather disjointed at times but the trully festive and warm brasilian spirit made up for the flaws.
Compared to the previous:
London: Excellent but rather babbling at times
Beijing: Spectacular but austere for my taste
Athens: Majestic and artistically immaculate -with few minor clichés


----------



## Mariobeckman

My opinion:
-Beijing
-Athens
-Rio (with honorable mention to the pyre and the concept of the arches)


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## 1772

Anyone know where one can see the opening ceremony? I missed it.


----------



## FFelipe

Still about the ceremony



FAAN said:


> RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - Cerimonia de abertura dos Jogos Olimpicos Rio 2016. Foto: Jonne Roriz/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - Cerimonia de abertura dos Jogos Olimpicos Rio 2016. Foto: Jonne Roriz/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> cerimonia_abertura.05082016_.gabriel_nascimento.05082016.C31V3057 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
> 
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - Cerimonia de abertura dos Jogos Olimpicos Rio 2016. Foto: Jonne Roriz/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> abertura_sc_2680 by Puro Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - CERIMÔNIA DE ABERTURA - ESTÁDIO DO MARACANÂ - Cerimônia de Abertura dos jogos olímpicos Rio 2016, no estádio do Maracanã, no Rio de Janeiro. Wander Roberto/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - CERIMÔNIA DE ABERTURA - ESTÁDIO DO MARACANÂ - Cerimônia de Abertura dos jogos olímpicos Rio 2016, no estádio do Maracanã, no Rio de Janeiro. Wander Roberto/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - CERIMÔNIA DE ABERTURA - ESTÁDIO DO MARACANÂ - Cerimônia de Abertura dos jogos olímpicos Rio 2016, no estádio do Maracanã, no Rio de Janeiro. Wander Roberto/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> AberturadaOlimpiadasRio2016Maracana_05082016_PauloMumia 0038 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
> 
> 
> cerimonia_abertura.05082016_.gabriel_nascimento.05082016.3D8A0155 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 05/08/2016. Cerimonia Abertura. Maracanã. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 05/08/2016. Cerimonia Abertura. Maracanã. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


----------



## FFelipe

RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - Cerimonia de abertura dos Jogos Olimpicos Rio 2016. Foto: Jonne Roriz/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, no Flickr

abertura3 by Puro Esporte, no Flickr

RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - Cerimonia de abertura dos Jogos Olimpicos Rio 2016. Foto: Jonne Roriz/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, no Flickr

maracana-abertura by Puro Esporte, no Flickr

RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - Cerimonia de abertura dos Jogos Olimpicos Rio 2016. Foto: Jonne Roriz/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, no Flickr








[/url]RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - Cerimonia de abertura dos Jogos Olimpicos Rio 2016. Foto: Jonne Roriz/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, no Flickr[/IMG]

abertura_sc_2561 by Puro Esporte, no Flickr

abertura_sc_2690 by Puro Esporte, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

August 6 in the Olympic Boulevard



FAAN said:


> *Olympic Boulevard*
> 
> *August 6, 2016*
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Balão Panorâmico Skol - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Pira Olímpica - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Balão Panorâmico Skol - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Balão Panorâmico Skol - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr​





FAAN said:


> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Balão Panorâmico Skol - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Balão Panorâmico Skol - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Orla Conde - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Casa Brasil - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Orla Conde - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Orla Conde - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Orla Conde - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Orla Conde - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Orla Conde - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
> ​


----------



## hugodiekonig

Day 1 Medal Tally


Australia, Hungary and US leads the medal charts

Vietnam wins its first ever Olympic Gold medal in history

https://www.rio2016.com/en/medal-count-country


----------



## hugodiekonig

overall since my Memory at Atlanta 1996 Olympics the best Opening Ceremony

1. Beijing 2008
2. Sydney 2000
3. London 2012
4. Athens 2004
5. Atlanta 1996
6. Rio 2016

Best lighting of the Cauldron

1. London 2012
2. Athens 2004
3. Rio 2016
4. Sydney 2000 (a failure!!!) 
5. Atlanta 1996
6. Beijing 2008

Best performances segment

1. Pandemonium (London 2012)
2. Chinese Calligraphy (Beijing 2008)
3. Kung Fu (Beijing 2008)
4. Australian Wildlife (Sydney 2000)
5. Klepsydra (Athens 2004)

Best Olympic Ring formation

1. London 2012
2. Athens 2004
3. Atlanta 1996
4. Rio 2016
5. Sydney 2000
6. Beijing 2008

Best Olympic Hymn Performance at Opening Ceremony

1. Sydney 2000
2. Athens 2004
3. Atlanta 1996
4. Beijing 2008
5. Rio 2016
6. London 2012


----------



## mopc

I heard foreigners especially appreciated the Brazilian national anthem as performed "unplugged" in the beginning, what did you guys think?


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## stewe1981

swifty78 said:


> So what's our country's tv coverage like of these games? In Australia it's 3 channels for one network that constantly plays ads and a mobile phone app that often crashes and you gotta pay $20 for premium to get the good stuff, stuff they were already showing for free on tv gets moved in the middle of the event


In Greece, due to budget cuts, the Greek National TV acquired the "cheap package". That means that they broadcast whatever the Brazilians send them. Therefore yesterday we had some very important events with Greek athletes and the TV was showing tennis, a sport that we don't even participate at. Also one of the three channels is showing all day Artistic Gymnastics. Very disappointing coverage...


----------



## Igor Munarim

Maracanazinho


----------



## mopc

^^ resize plz


----------



## breakitdown

wynngd said:


> I agree with most of your list except that Sydney Lighting of Cauldron is a failure... I think it is still the best lighting of cauldron...


The weird thing is that when I watched it live I didn't even notice that it took so long for the cauldron to get up. When I rewatch it now it seems to take ages! Must have been quite hot for the people sitting on the first rows.

Without the technical glitch it would probaly be my fave cauldron lightning. What an amazing idea to let it rise from the water.

Now my fave cauldron lightings are London and Athens. 



Christchurch said:


> The rowing venue is one of the most beautiful areas with the mountains around it. Hopefully NZ can find there wining ways on the course


Noticed the mountains too. Very beautiful!


----------



## mironga_110

* Olympic Stadium
*



Edgar Vix said:


> *ENGENHÃO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI76er6DfVI/?taken-by=kennyalbert1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI7xEJcDGRJ/?taken-by=a_geubelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI7ocQgAoBb/?taken-by=alexiss_anne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI7zARxBoBu/?taken-by=sarah_atcho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI8B54Zhv0U/?taken-by=ptasznikowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI8ByJIBlG_/?taken-by=annelieserubie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BI71GHYgyPL/?taken-by=gloria_hooper


----------



## C010T3

swifty78 said:


> So what's our country's tv coverage like of these games? In Australia it's 3 channels for one network that constantly plays ads and a mobile phone app that often crashes and you gotta pay $20 for premium to get the good stuff, stuff they were already showing for free on tv gets moved in the middle of the event


Isn't there a cable network with more options? Here in Brazil, SporTV is now broadcasting 16 channels almost only dedicated to the Olympics.


----------



## muckie

ajflor said:


> Rio de Janeiro is full of beautiful people during the Olympic Games! :lol:


Are you in Rio btw? lol


----------



## aquamaroon

I'm watching the rowing contest now and I have to admit Guanabara Bay, which was the source of so much angst before the games, sure looks great on TV :cheers:. I can't vouch for the quality of the water but it is a beautiful venue on TV. Rio sure is lucky to have so many beautiful vistas! :cheers:


----------



## aquamaroon

I will say though that this:










The green water in the Diving Pool? It's kind of unacceptable for an Olympics. It's not a health risk it sounds like, it just seems like a simple issue that they ran out of the proper chemical to rid the pool of green algae. But seriously...this is the Olympic diving pool! How do you not have the right chemicals to keep the pool in the best condition when the whole world is watching?!

(and just for the record I am NOT blaming all of Brazil, everything else has been pretty good so far. I am putting the blame for this on just the specific organizers who let the pool get to this green state)


----------



## Brazilian001




----------



## mironga_110

*Wild, Windy, Wavey ! 

Ladies and Gentleman, this is Rio de Janeiro . Enjoy some of the best Sailing Energy imagery of the day from the Rio 2016 Olympic Games*





































(...) https://www.facebook.com/ISAFWorldSailing/home


----------



## mironga_110

*Wild, Windy, Wavey ! 

Ladies and Gentleman, this is Rio de Janeiro . Enjoy some of the best Sailing Energy imagery of the day from the Rio 2016 Olympic Games*




























(...) https://www.facebook.com/ISAFWorldSailing/home


----------



## Brazilian001

GeraltorcidaecomprtamerntoParqueOlimpico07082016_PauloMumia Rio2016 0015 by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


Torcida Parque Olímpico by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


Torcida Parque Olímpico by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


Torcida by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


Live Site Parque Olímpico by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


Live Site Parque Olímpico by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


Arena do Futuro by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


Público by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


Arena do Vôlei de Praia - 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


----------



## Julio_vr

aquamaroon said:


> I will say though that this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The green water in the Diving Pool? It's kind of unacceptable for an Olympics. It's not a health risk it sounds like, it just seems like a simple issue that they ran out of the proper chemical to rid the pool of green algae. But seriously...this is the Olympic diving pool! How do you not have the right chemicals to keep the pool in the best condition when the whole world is watching?!
> 
> (and just for the record I am NOT blaming all of Brazil, everything else has been pretty good so far. I am putting the blame for this on just the specific organizers who let the pool get to this green state)



Maria Lenk drink !


----------



## Andre Goth

aquamaroon said:


> I will say though that this:
> 
> The green water in the Diving Pool? It's kind of unacceptable for an Olympics. It's not a health risk it sounds like, it just seems like a simple issue that they ran out of the proper chemical to rid the pool of green algae. But seriously...this is the Olympic diving pool! How do you not have the right chemicals to keep the pool in the best condition when the whole world is watching?!
> 
> (and just for the record I am NOT blaming all of Brazil, everything else has been pretty good so far. I am putting the blame for this on just the specific organizers who let the pool get to this green state)


Everyone finds beautiful the beautiful turquoise waters of the Caribbean sea ... are the same algae that are causing this water color ... are not toxic, do not pose risks (were tested and retested by FINA by public health agencies and etc) but is *unaesthetic*

So the pool of the Maria Lenk Aquatic Center was closed this morning. Fina is aware of the decision and supports. The reason for this is that the water should be no moved to the pool back to the blue color. Athletes are doing other training elsewhere in the Maria Lenk this morning.


----------



## Igor Munarim

Arena Carioca 1


----------



## Igor Munarim

Riocentro 3

riocentro3 by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


----------



## Igor Munarim

Quadra 1

Quadra1 by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr

Quadra Central

geral by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr


----------



## Igor Munarim

Arena carioca 2
Geral da Arena Carioca 2 by Jogos Rio 2016, no Flickr

Arena Carioca 1
Spain vs Croatia, Olympic basketball tournament, Carioca Arena 1, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by PIVISO, no Flickr


----------



## foxter111

Very cool!!
I wish I could be there!


----------



## tuktoyaktuk

*ranking number of medals RIO*

1 USA 39 35 32 106	
2 UK 26 22 15 63	
3 China 23 18 26 67	
4 Germany 16 9 14 39	
5 Russia 13 16 19 48	
6 Japan 12 8 21 41	
7 France 9 16 14 39	
8 South Korea 9 3 8 20	
9 Australia 8 11 10 29	
10 Italy 8 11 7 26


----------



## gobrazil

GOLD FOR BRAZIL!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Brazil got what they wanted out of the Olympics, now that they've won Gold in soccer. 

That will be the legacy of this Olympics in Brazil. 

I haven't watched a minute of the Olympics, but I imagine that will be the only thing people in Brazil remember 10 years from now.


----------



## sharles38

5portsF4n said:


> Brazil got what they wanted out of the Olympics, now that they've won Gold in soccer.
> 
> That will be the legacy of this Olympics in Brazil.
> 
> I haven't watched a minute of the Olympics, but I imagine that will be the only thing people in Brazil remember 10 years from now.


You know nothing about Rio 2016.


----------



## FAAN

August 19th in the Olympic Park


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


----------



## Nilocastelo

Fantastic Games !!!!
Congratulations Brazil


----------



## Langers

hcrd001 said:


> I hate so much the last olympic day


Me too, how depressing is it.


----------



## swifty78

I remember that feeling all too well when Sydney hosted, for years we looked forward to them, in 2000 they started the ads, the hype and countdown and when they finally started, they were over in a blink of an eye!!! Seeing the cauldron go out was so depressing.


----------



## gobrazil

5portsF4n said:


> Brazil got what they wanted out of the Olympics, now that they've won Gold in soccer.
> 
> That will be the legacy of this Olympics in Brazil.
> 
> I haven't watched a minute of the Olympics, but I imagine that will be the only thing people in Brazil remember 10 years from now.


The legacy of the Olympics? 

*Dude, because of the Olympics, 8 million people in Rio got a whole new transport system, a renovated water front, new parks, new sporting venues, new schools, new museums, some people even got better houses, etc., what is a gold medal in soccer compared to that? :nuts:*


----------



## Hello_World




----------



## Guest

gobrazil said:


> The legacy of the Olympics?
> 
> *Dude, because of the Olympics, 8 million people in Rio got a whole new transport system, a renovated water front, new parks, new sporting venues, new schools, new museums, some people even got better houses, etc., what is a gold medal in soccer compared to that? :nuts:*


Like I said, in 10 years it'll be the only thing people remember.


----------



## gobrazil

5portsF4n said:


> Like I said, in 10 years it'll be the only thing people remember.


Mate, as a Brazilian, I disagree... Believe me when I say there were some important changes in Rio. That waterfront downtown used to be horrendous. In 10 years time, when a kid is walking with his parents near that beautiful museum, his parents will tell him: all this changed because of the Olympic Games.
An Olympic gold does not have the same lasting effect in our memory as the Football World Cup does. The real legacies for the city will be more remembered.


----------



## CxIxMaN

i wish the Paralympics could just take place together with the main games instead of few days/week after and instead of 2 weeks, maybe let be 1 month

its already the end so quickly


----------



## CxIxMaN

The Rio games is not a failure. But it was far from perfect. Some problems happened but it got fixed, games still went on

I would call a failure an event where some sports event having to be forced to be suspended. That did not happen. I do wish Brazil and Rio all the best after the Olympics, please don't end up like Athens, Greece


----------



## marcusflorida2

5portsF4n said:


> Like I said, in 10 years it'll be the only thing people remember.


Like they said... you know nothing abut Rio 2016.


----------



## RobH

swifty78 said:


> I remember that feeling all too well when Sydney hosted, for years we looked forward to them, in 2000 they started the ads, the hype and countdown and when they finally started, they were over in a blink of an eye!!! Seeing the cauldron go out was so depressing.


Completely. Same in London. Still the Paras to go though.


----------



## nandocattan

5portsF4n said:


> Brazil got what they wanted out of the Olympics, now that they've won Gold in soccer.
> 
> That will be the legacy of this Olympics in Brazil.
> 
> I haven't watched a minute of the Olympics, but I imagine that will be the only thing people in Brazil remember 10 years from now.


You still have time to delete this post...


----------



## OnwardsAndUpwards

Of course the Games have been a success. Were they perfect? No, nothing is. On an architectural forum I don't think anyone can say that there are significant problems with the new infrastucture. A few things could have been better but I don't think the extra expenditure to make those improvements would have been justified.

From a British perspective the Games have been amazing. Vying with China for 2nd place is ridiculous. Some of the viewing figures the BBC have had have been fantastic. 9 million for the Women's hockey final is incredible. Hard to think of another women's sport event that would have been watched by that many in the UK.

There is nowhere I would have rather been than Brazil last night. Must have been a fantastic party afterwards. Atmosphere in the Maracana appeared brilliant.

The only truly bad crowd behaviour was the booing of the French pole vaulter during the medal ceremony. That was uncalled for and gained nothing for the Brazilian competitor as the competition was over. Booing politicians is fine. Sepp Blatter and our then Chancellor (Finance Minister) were booed in London. The Zika chant at Hope Solo was also justified. She should have shown a little more intelligence, done a little research and not behaved so crassly. Booing during football is also ok as it is part of football culture worldwide, it is often counter-productive as it can fire up the opposition.

The biggest downside was the number of empty seats at some of the venues. This is a difficult one. There have always been empty seats at Olympic Games because of the number of stakeholders that get tickets. There are not that many countries that could put on a Games and sell all or nearly all the tickets. If that becomes a main criteria hosting becomes a rich man's club and I don't see that is right.

The biggest upside is always the sport. Other than that it has been the backdrop of Rio. A uniquely beautiful city.


----------



## RobH

^^ I think that sums up my thoughts as well. Backdrop has been wonderful and exploited by organisers fully, organisation has been glitchy at times but nothing seriously bad has gone wrong, the sport has been fantastic throughout, the emptier venues than we're used to (and lack of spectators roadside) have been an annoyance, but from what I've read from people who are there it's been a successful Games for tourists and athletes. It's a nice contrast to London and Tokyo will provide a nice contrast to Rio. Games shouldn't all feel the same, after all, otherwise we might as well have them in the same place every four years. 

I'm still very worried about how the Paralympics will go...I hope the changes and the late cannibalising of its budget and shutting down of Deodoro to cover Olympic costs doesn't let those athletes down, who train just as hard.

But overall, well done Rio. It's been good. And what's more, because this is easy to overlook, I don't expect to be seeing photos of venues full of weeds in five years time. Like London, they've built temporary where needed and have plans for venues post-2016.


----------



## Andre Goth

*THE LEGACY --- part 1

ARENA DO FUTURO*​

Arena do Futuro Rio 2016 [CC BY 3.0 br (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/3.0/br/deed.en)], by André Motta/brasil2016.gov.br (Portal Brasil 2016), from Wikimedia Commons

Headquarters of matches of handball and Goalball, at the Olympics and Paralimpics respectively, the Future Arena was designed so that the assembly and disassembly were simple and it could turn into 4 schools after the Games.










Image from the web page infograficos.estadao.com.br by GRUPO ESTADO, all credits to the author

The four schools that will be built with Future Arena structure will be for 500 students and will have 17 classrooms, each one. The environments are suitable for a high-end learning project as it contemplates multipurpose and computer room, library and sports court with covered stands, among other facilities. The air conditioning equipment from Futuro Arena will be installed there.









Image from the web page infograficos.estadao.com.br by GRUPO ESTADO, all credits to the author


----------



## swifty78

Rio wasn't the best games for Australia but thankfully we stayed in the top 10, hopefully Tokyo will be the year we start bring back some dominance.

Oh and what's good for us in Australia, the next 3 Olympics from 2018-22 will be great for our time zone as South Korea and Japan are an hour behind and Beijing 2. That's if the American TV networks don't wanna move key events like swimming finals to the morning, to cater for their prime time market like they did in 2008.


----------



## stewe1981

CxIxMaN said:


> please don't end up like Athens, Greece


This is an argument that I hear a lot. Can please clarify what that means exactly? Don't end up like Athens, you mean don't be a bankrupt country or it means to support and renovate stadiums like new, while the country is facing a huge humanitarian crisis? I would really like to know...


----------



## kapixaba

last day ... sad ...


----------



## kapixaba

5portsF4n said:


> Brazil got what they wanted out of the Olympics, now that they've won Gold in soccer.
> 
> That will be the legacy of this Olympics in Brazil.
> 
> I haven't watched a minute of the Olympics, but I imagine that will be the only thing people in Brazil remember 10 years from now.


Not really, the media here nor has given so much value, to currently be honest volleyball has been as popular as football here , the country has won many gold medals in other sports , you are from australia and I know the rugby and cricket are popular there, but also know that australia is not just that, it's the same with Brazil , for example ; have titles Basketball gains against the US, handball , volleyball ... please do not be put off by the media .


----------



## hcrd001

*And the best intro goes to...*


----------



## aquamaroon

Congrats to Brazil on winning gold in your two big team sports! :cheers: Football yesterday and Volleyball today! (hopefully the USA can do the same in our big team sport, basketball! )


----------



## Hello_World




----------



## Christchurch

Andre Goth said:


> *THE LEGACY --- part 1
> 
> ARENA DO FUTURO*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image from the web page infograficos.estadao.com.br by GRUPO ESTADO, all credits to the author



Do you have more diagrams like these WITH DIMENSIONS for all the other venues since that website only has future arena and the aquatics stadium and where can I get them


----------



## Hps95

Best Olympic Games forever


----------



## gobrazil

Rio looked as Rio looks: imperfect. Perfect!

Wow! I loved that comment on BBC!


----------



## Hps95




----------



## swifty78

Laters Rio, see you all in Tokyo 2020


----------



## JimB

Hps95 said:


>


Why do you feel the need to compare the two?

Whilst I'm sure you could list a number of reasons why you think that Rio 2016 was better than London 2012, I'm equally sure that others could just as easily reel off a number of reasons why London 2012 was better than Rio 2016. And that would be boring.

I'm happy for you that you're happy that your country's first Olympics went well. Be satisfied with a job well done and leave it at that. No need to bring London into it. It only makes you appear insecure.


----------



## LRenato




----------



## gobrazil

It's unfortunate there was a rainstorm in Rio which caused issues and many people were unable to reach the stadium. That's why the empty seats. The closing ceremony was fantastic and Japan's handover excellent!!

Here's a photo of the damage the 123 km/h winds caused around the city










Here's a news headline about the rainstorm

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...storm-Brazil-brings-curtain-half-stadium.html


----------



## Sniper

edit


----------



## eatorresz

Simply beautiful and well done. Beautiful culture, awesome people and incredible country. You deserve a gold medal for these fantastic games and your humility through the negativity that others were trying so hard to bring on this magnificent country!!! Cheers


----------



## sharles38

Thank you!


----------



## GersonJR

eatorresz said:


> Simply beautiful and well done. Beautiful culture, awesome people and incredible country. You deserve a gold medal for these fantastic games and your humility through the negativity that others were trying so hard to bring on this magnificent country!!! Cheers


As a brazilian, thank you! and Hey.. I Lived in Bellingham, WA for a while, and went to Seattle many times, ...in my opinion, it's one of the most beautiful cities I've ever been to .


----------



## gabriel campos

http://especiais.g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/olimpiadas/rio2016/2016/rio-2016-cerimonia-de-encerramento-da-olimpiada/#!/rio-2016-cerimonia-de-encerramento-da-olimpiada/foto-42


----------



## ticosk8

FAAN said:


> *September 8th, 2016
> 
> Cycling*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciclismo de pista - Finais do primeiro dia dos jogos by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ciclismo de pista - Finais do primeiro dia dos jogos by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ciclismo de pista - Steve Bate (Grã-Bretanha) - MEN'S B 4000M - Campeão Paralímpico by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Velodromo_10 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ciclismo de pista - Shawn Morelli - Ouro - WOMEN'S C4 3000M INDV by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ciclismo de pista - 08/09/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ciclismo de pista - Steve Bate (Grã-Bretanha) - MEN'S B 4000M - Campeão Paralímpico by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


..


----------



## ticosk8

FAAN said:


> *September 8th, 2016
> 
> Powerlifting
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08/09/16 - Competição de Halterofilismo até 49 kg. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros/ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 08/09/16 - Competição de Halterofilismo até 49 kg. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros/ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 08/09/16 - Competição de Halterofilismo até 49 kg. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros/ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Halterofilismo masculino - 08/09/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 08/09/16 - Competição de Halterofilismo até 49 kg. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros/ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 08/09/16 - Competição de Halterofilismo até 49 kg. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros/ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


..


----------



## ticosk8

FAAN said:


> *September 8th, 2016
> 
> Wheelchair Basketball*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JuniorSilvaBRA by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> MarcosSanchesBRA by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> LeandroMirandaBRA by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> JuniorSilvaBRA by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> VileideAlmeidaBRA by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> LiaMartinsBRA by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Geral by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


..


----------



## edutirao

167.000 people today at Barra Olympic Park. That's huge!

The record during the Olympic Games last month was 158.000.

I think we all can see how great these Paralympic Games have become.

And again, just like the 2013 World Youth Day, the 2014 World Cup, the 2016 Olympic Games, people yet don't understand the brazilian way of make things happen. 

All major events hosted here in the last 4 years went well, despites of all the worries of the europeans. There's no zika, there's no shootings or terrorism, nobody got sick by pollution, the arenas are crowded, the athletes are having great performances, brazilians and tourists are having great fun, Rio today have bettter infrastructure than anyone here dreamed do have a decade ago.

Let's enjoy one week more. 
And so prepare ourselves for the 2019 Copa America.


----------



## ticosk8

There were fears during the buildup that these Games would ruin London’s legacy for disability sport but *that could not be further from the truth at the moment.* The streets around the Olympic Park were packed with supporters wearing their yellow shirts and waving Brazilian flags, creating a *wonderful atmosphere*. Volunteers greeted arriving spectators with a smile and there was a positive energy inside the venues.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/sep/10/rio-2016-paralympic-games-ticket-sales-rise



brazilian001 said:


>


----------



## ticosk8

Edgar Vix said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BKMMPmQAYDh/?taken-by=santosregis_





Edgar Vix said:


> https://www.instagram.com/jpsarruda/


...



Edgar Vix said:


> https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/deodoro/


----------



## ticosk8

FAAN said:


> Vôlei sentado - Paralimpíadas do Rio 2016 - 09.09.16 - Fotos: Francisco Medeiros/ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Basquete em cadeira de rodas - Paralimpíadas Rio 2016 - 09.09.16 - Fotos: Francisco Medeiros/ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bocha - Jogos Paralímpicos Rio 2016 - 10.09.16 - Fotos : Francisco Medeiros/ME by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> AOMX5859.jpg by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> AOMX6110.jpg by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr





FAAN said:


> BRAxMAR by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> geral by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Judô - Arena Carioca 3 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
> 
> 
> O mascote Tom lutando judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


..


----------



## jts1882

Good Karma said:


> Im sorry the truth is the paralympics have gone backwards in Rio unfortunately. Ticket take up has been slow, empty seats again, cash flow problem, many venues had to be cancelled due to financial issues. You can be as deluded as you want but the world can see the truth. Even the IPC president had to give a warning before the games. In Rio the Paralympics has been an after thought, they are not even showing the games on terestrial TV in Brasil and they are the host nation! I remember in London it was a major event almost on par with the Olympics. The athletes deserve better.



I think there were a lot of legitimate concerns about the Paralympics in Rio, especially after some of the budget cuts. I'm proud of how we made the Paralympics a special event in London, selling out venues and providing great atmospheres. I feared Rio would be a step backwards.

However, I think they have been a great success. While there is still naturally more support for Brazilian competitors, the atmosphere is generally supportive of all competitors. The crowds and the support has been excellent, possibly better than for the main Olympics (outside the prime event and sessions).


----------



## AHAAguiar

Good Karma said:


> Im sorry the truth is the paralympics have gone backwards in Rio unfortunately. Ticket take up has been slow, empty seats again, cash flow problem, many venues had to be cancelled due to financial issues. You can be as deluded as you want but the world can see the truth. Even the IPC president had to give a warning before the games. In Rio the Paralympics has been an after thought, they are not even showing the games on terestrial TV in Brasil and they are the host nation! I remember in London it was a major event almost on par with the Olympics. The athletes deserve better.


Over 2 million tickets sold, second biggest attendance in the paralympic games history, only London sold more tickets than Rio, and we're just 0.8 million tickets away, the games ain't over, not sure if we're gonna break the record, but so far, it's been a huge success.


----------



## C010T3

AHAAguiar said:


> Over 2 million tickets sold, second biggest attendance in the paralympic games history, only London sold more tickets than Rio, and we're just 0.8 million tickets away, the games ain't over, not sure if we're gonna break the record, but so far, it's been a huge success.


It was never possible to break the record, because Rio had less tickets available to sell than what London had managed to sell.


----------



## Nilocastelo

Brazil really is a different country at all, Brazil congratulations !!!


----------



## PEiloveyou

Congratulations Brazil.


----------



## Andreww

You will be forever in our hearts. (L) <3


----------



## PEiloveyou

Rio Paralympics 2016 closing ceremony: 

Tokyo takes over as colourful carnival caps successful Games


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/paralympic-sport/2016/09/18/rio-paralympics-2016-closing-ceremony---live/


----------



## PEiloveyou

Rio 2016 will be forever in my heart.


----------



## AstroBiont

Congratulations, Rio and Brazil, on a fantastic Paralympic Games.


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## FAAN

Closing Ceremony of the 2016 Paralympic Games


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Encerramento by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Encerramento Paralimpíadas Rio 2016 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Encerramento by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


----------



## Jim856796

I made a comment earlier this month about the Maracana Stadium (specifically its seating bowl) being used in a recent Nissan Commercial in the United States in that stadium's thread. I couldn't embed the video of the commercial here (or even a link to it) due to copyright concerns, though.


----------



## gobrazil

I MISS RIO 2016 so much. No other games will be as happy as this one was!!!


----------



## Edgar Vix

*Paralympics Rio 2016 - Opening Ceremony Soundtrack ( Athletes Entrance) by João Brasil
*


----------



## FAAN

The full replay of the *Olympic Opening Ceremony* is finally available!






*Olympic Closing Ceremony:*


----------



## Igor Munarim

Engenhão
Estadio Olímpico do Engenhão by Sandro Henrique, no Flickr


----------



## Igor Munarim

Arena Carioca 1


----------



## Jim856796

Today I came across this article by Phil Rosenthal (not the _Everybody Loves Raymond_ creator) for the Chicago Tribune, titled "Let the Rio Olympics Be the Last", which was published last June. I'm posting the intro of the article because I want to see what SSC users think about it.



> A little more than six weeks ahead of the opening ceremony, the Olympic flame is making its way through Brazil en route to Rio, the torch relay a visually striking bit of pageantry first choreographed by organizers of Germany's 1936 Games.
> 
> The flame will light the fuse on a global showcase for the Zika virus, athletes doping, sewage-polluted waterways, terrorism fears, crass commercialism, jingoism, rampant corruption and a host nation's largesse it can ill afford with its economy limping along.
> 
> It's a heck of a TV miniseries, no doubt about it, and it should make a ton of money for TV networks, sponsors and the International Olympic Committee.
> 
> But it would not be a tragedy if the next Games were the last Games.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/columnists/ct-rosenthal-rio-olympics-0622-biz-20160621-column.html


----------



## garciaccaio

^^

Well, I am suspicious to say something... I am brazilian :lol:

He has some good points, but none is enough to extinguish the games.

And what he said about Rio... well...










*xoxo haters... do better :baeh3:


----------



## RobH

*Athletes forest starts to grow in Deodoro*

This Wednesday, the first seedlings of the Athletes Forest, which will be located at the Radical Park, started to arrive in Deodoro. As a way of representing the delegations of the Rio 2016 Games, 207 trees from four different species were planted.

http://www.cidadeolimpica.rio/en/noticia/athletes-forest-starts-to-grow-in-deodoro/


----------



## garciaccaio

^^


----------



## hugodiekonig

missing Rio Olympics already


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## muckie

:heart:


----------



## redspork02

Im 100% sure the Olympic festivals outside the venues and throughout the city were the best part about Brazil and RIO 2016....

Ive read many articles and accounts by people here on SSC, SSP and I have NO doubt the festivals were fun, fun, fun. 

The games themselves......? eh. Regular. nothing wrong happened. Small /typical incidents...(the green pool, empty seats, over spending)... IOC issues, not RIOs.

I thank you RIO....Brazilians are optimistic people. Fun and loving. Great job! 
Viva Los Latinos. Si se puede! Y se ISO!


----------



## vitorhugoreis

Thanks for your compliments, but although we are "latinos", we speak portuguese, not spanish.


----------



## redspork02

vitorhugoreis said:


> Thanks for your compliments, but although we are "latinos", we speak portuguese, not spanish.


I know,,,I just don't know Portuguese. I was gonna () write that in parenthesis but didn't. lol 

But hope my message came across. :nuts:


----------



## Ioannes_

we want to see: Rio, after games pics! It´s time of the "legacy mode"



we don´t expect to see it in such news that: "Olympic ruins", as Athens..


----------



## Naipesky

redspork02 said:


> Small /typical incidents...(the green pool, empty seats, *over spending*)...



But after all, in fact, has not happened "over spending" at all. The OG in Rio was a lot cheaper than London, Beijing, and nothing close to Sochi.









http://www.forbes.com/forbes/welcom....google.com/&referrer=https://www.google.com/


51% is less than the usual overrrun cost of ANY government project, and much because the original planned cost is not viable.


They spent big on a new metro and BRT lines, but it was planned to be buit soon or later, cant be put as a exclusive cost of the OG.


And that is why the venues e ceremonies had a cheap look. The Rio OG costs was more an example than a problem in retrospect.


----------



## Igor Munarim

Centro Olímpico de Tênis


----------



## Chevy114

So deadspin did an update on the Olympic sites just 6 months after the Olympics finished up:

-Bottom line they spend 10 to 12 Billion on these Olympics and another 10 to 12 on the World Cup
-The 65 million dollar cable car used has been shut down
-The 19 milliongolf course is overgrown (even though they had 2 golf courses they could have used without building a new one)
-The Rugby stadium shut down and the managing company in charge of it went out of business
-They tried to auction off 9 of the venues but that fell through and now the gov. has control of them.
-and the soccer stadium that took 600 million to retrofit for the main stadium is in awful shape and many of the seats have been torn out but not replaced and it has a ton of mold. 

http://deadspin.com/lets-check-in-on-rio-de-janeiro-which-hosted-the-olymp-1791042401


----------



## Chevy114

Not to sound like a close minded American, but have any Olympics outside of America used majority of the Olympics facilities after?


----------



## californiadreams

ElvisBC said:


> but my favorite was 1980 and the moment when mishka cried ... for me the best ever!
> 
> so all in all, tastes are different, no matter discussing bout it for years! millions love justin bieber, millions hate him ... :colgate:


Your comment about Misha almost comes off like sarcasm to me. But you do you describe the nature of people's personal tastes correctly, so I guess you're being serious.

However, 1980 wasn't as much an extreme cheesefest as recent games have become. So I'm almost nostalgic for that era in Olympic history.


----------



## ElvisBC

@californiadreams, one more question for you, bond and queen .... you find it ridiculous, but did you ever really think about it? why etc...?


----------



## Edumello

ElvisBC said:


> you should all realize ceremonies are not olympics! olympics are much much more than those 4-5 hours!
> also you can not measure the olympics by attendancies, spending power is simply way too different across the globe!
> 
> the only way to judge olympics (as with any big event) is to go there and see it, feel it, live it, then you might give your judgement! you can't do it by watching it on TV! you simply can't! and you definitely can't do it by reading the news written under diverse influences, driven by politics and headline sensationalism!
> 
> olympics are many things, like people meeting in the squares of athens for free wifi that never worked wll, like everyone making jokes about stratford tube being overloaded, even the volunteers themselves forced to repeat that bullshit day and night, olympics are busses in lilehamner driving noone knows where, olympics are "dedicated lanes" on paramatta road that no immigrant driver ever understood, olympics are homeless fans in atlanta downtown, olympics are citizens of rio figuring out in a single day how to use the subway reserved for olympics and much much more





ElvisBC said:


> and talking about the ceremonies, thats simply the matter of taste, nothing else. I loved the r'n'r touch of 2012, but I loved Jimmy Page and Leona Lewis on the routemaster in Beijing even more! I also think noone can match the flair and perfection of far east performances as seen in Seoul and Beijing, but my favorite was 1980 and the moment when mishka cried ... for me the best ever! and americans not watching it ... well, thats your own problem!! you remember jet pac in LA, we remember both!
> so all in all, tastes are different, no matter discussing bout it for years! millions love justin bieber, millions hate him ... :colgate:


I couldn't agree more!!!kay:


----------



## californiadreams

ElvisBC said:


> @californiadreams, one more question for you, bond and queen .... you find it ridiculous, but did you ever really think about it? why etc...?


Now that you mention it, I don't find the strange cutesy-wutsy of 1980 any worse than the Cirque du Soleil goofiness of most recent games.








I guess children dressed up as dancing bears or riding stick ponies at least have a certain strange charm about them. 

I have a suspicion that 2020, 2024 and 2028 will continue the same pattern. But the upcoming games may be even more odd and bizarre.

I expect to see Kaitlyn Jenner light the cauldron at the 2028 games in Los Angeles. 

Or by then it probably will be CGI effects used to make it appear as though a cartoon character - from an LA-based company - is lighting the torch:








What's sarcasm right now may be actual reality tomorrow.


----------



## Knitemplar

ElvisBC said:


> I think it is not even 5% , I recall reading that somewhere.
> Or did you mean spectators in the venues?


I mean TV viewership numbers. That 5% probably sounds right.


----------



## ElvisBC

ElvisBC said:


> @californiadreams, one more question for you, bond and queen .... you find it ridiculous, but did you ever really think about it? why etc...?





californiadreams said:


> xyz



ok, so you haven't! should I tell you why they did it, or should I let you figure it out yourself?


----------



## californiadreams

ElvisBC said:


> ok, so you haven't! should I tell you why they did it, or should I let you figure it out yourself?


If you're talking about the movie producer who did the 2012 games, and why his presentation was so iconoclastic, I'd say it was due to his tastes and judgment, including his type of politics. 

Personally, I thought his tastes and judgment were on par with those of Sebastian Coe's.

The much bigger budget for 2012's opening and the comparatively limited amount for 2016's are good examples that money ain't everything. 

The one big difference that stands out to me about the two is because of the culture of the host city and country of 2012, there were more musical acts to pick and choose from for 2012 than for 2016. But the pop-music schlock factor was therefore greater in 2012 than in 2016.

I want to avoid mentioning the specific names of host cities and countries of various games because it needs to be kept in mind that Olympic games really are a reflection of the EMPLOYEES and EXECUTIVES of an organizing committee, not necessarily (or at all) a statement about the people of a city or country.

Many people want to turn a two-week sporting event into some type of emblem or symbol for a host city and country. But the Olympics are mainly an event for sports and athletes. To hype them as going beyond that - as though they should be treated like a report card for an entire city or country - is actually rather provincial or too nationalistic. 

If the quadrennial games illustrate anything, it's really about the quality of people working for a host committee.


----------



## Knitemplar

californiadreams said:


> that Olympic games really are a reflection of the EMPLOYEES and EXECUTIVES of an organizing committee, not necessarily (or at all) a statement about the people of a city or country.
> 
> .


Ya think? Well, yeah, of COURSE! You state the most OBVIOUS things. hno: 

Who else do you think it will reflect? DUH!! These people have been placed there because 

#1 - they are most probably qualified; 
#2 - they were available for the 2 - 3 years needed to do the job (when the choices had to be made); and 
#3 - they obviously WANT to be there. 

You also forget that they have been deputized to reflect and execute the philosophy of the Organizing Committee in question. You may question some of those, but they are what they are. The Ceremonies CANNOT organize themselves. :bash: And you, of course, aren't on there -- yet you keep kvetching, like you were some authority on them. :nuts:


----------



## californiadreams

Knitemplar said:


> Ya think? Well, yeah, of COURSE! You state the most OBVIOUS things.


Tell that to all the people who become defensive when a games is not treated positively because they think it's a criticism of where they live and, in turn, a criticism of the people in a city or country.

As for criticism of Olympic ceremonies, if only supposed insiders and people with resumes in the field of entertainment should have an opinion on them, then only people who work in the movie industry should ever criticize and have an opinion on movies playing at the local theater. Or only people who are experts in food and cooking - and, better yet, are only professional chefs - should ever criticize restaurants or fast-food stands, including the local McDonald's.


----------



## Knitemplar

californiadreams said:


> Tell that to all the people who become defensive when a games is not treated positively because they think it's a criticism of where they live and, in turn, a criticism of the people in a city or country.
> 
> As for criticism of Olympic ceremonies, if only supposed insiders and people with resumes in the field of entertainment should have an opinion on them, then only people who work in the movie industry should ever criticize and have an opinion on movies playing at the local theater. Or only people who are experts in food and cooking - and, better yet, are only professional chefs - should ever criticize restaurants or fast-food stands, including the local McDonald's.


True, but all of it is just 20/20 hindsight. I really don't know what you're trying to prove. You can't go back and re-do the stuff; besides your opinions are (only) those of one individual vs. dozens of professional POVs taken in formulating the ceremonial decisions, most of those from pros who have been at it more than a few times. 

hno:


----------



## californiadreams

Knitemplar said:


> besides your opinions are (only) those of one individual vs. dozens of professional POVs taken in formulating the ceremonial decisions, most of those from pros who have been at it more than a few times.


So-called professionals - including those who've been living in the bubble of Olympic ceremonies over the past 20 or more years - strike me as being similar to the experts in the world of medicine. That's where a group of people subscribe to the etiquette that the emperor must be always told he's wearing a nice set of clothes.

If professionals can show that type of behavior when something as important as human health - as life or death - is at stake, it's a given that supposed experts will be just as bad, if not worse, when it comes to the admittedly frivolous nature of Olympic ceremonies.




> http://chemo.news/2017-07-10-chemot...ncer-throughout-the-body-warn-scientists.html
> 
> Written By: Amy Goodrich
> July 10, 2017
> 
> Though conventional medicine claims to be winning the war against cancer, along with the holistic health community, we at Natural News have consistently been trying to expose one of the biggest frauds known in human history: CHEMOTHERAPY. Brainwashed by doctors, oncologists, and the mainstream media, most cancer patients think their only hope for survival is chemotherapy. In America, treating cancer is BIG business. Since the cancer industry makes billions of dollars each year, a cure is not what they are after.
> 
> *Seventy five percent of physicians and scientists would refuse chemotherapy for themselves or their family*
> 
> Additionally, an estimated 97 percent of cancers don’t respond to chemotherapy, yet it remains the go-to treatment for nearly every cancer type.


----------



## Knitemplar

Sure -- except they're the ones doing it, who have done it, and future Org Committees worth their salt will sign up those who have done it a few times rather than risking something new. Papaioannou was a flash in the pan. Sure, the rising head from the lake in Athens 2004 was an absolute jaw-dropper but the Klepsydra was eh! Been done before at Persepolis 1971 and *annually,* and you should know this because you're from CA too, @ the Pageant of the Masters in Laguna Beach. Next time Papaioannou was hired (for part of that Baku 2015 opening), he sort of did the same thing he did with the Klepsydra -- the boring pageant of history. 

(Now Tsypin did magnificently with the Sochi Opening. But then Tsypin's professional career is in opera design. The London 2012 OC was spastic; it was all over the place.) 

Tsypin and Yimou (Beijing) were simply magnificent so much so that ZY, has of course, been asked again to do Beijing 2022. Boyle, I hope not; he doesn't know proper spectacle from his left arm. 

There are only so many ways you can effectively fill that vast void of stadium space. So what do you plan to do about your caviling and kvetching?? hno:


----------



## californiadreams

Knitemplar said:


> So what do you plan to do about your caviling and kvetching??


I mentioned previously that I hope people within organizing committees, particularly Los Angeles 2028, will eventually stumble upon these threads in the future and be influenced by them. 

If I knew the elite at the IOC and other parts of the Olympic movement, including in the USOC and SCCOG, were very open in their criticism of what a mess, as one example, Boyle's 2012 was, and the mockery he made of Olympic ceremony, I wouldn't be as cynical about what probably actually is going on. 

I suspect there is instead mainly lots of the attitude that the emperor is wearing nice, new clothes. So the IOC has been tinkling - ooing and ahhing - all over people like 2012's hipster movie producer hired to do ceremony. Much of the media (certainly in the UK) were doing exactly that 5 years ago. 

Even the much acclaimed production of 2008 was overdone and gave off a largely charm-free, non-Olympics, overly China-China-China tone. But that was hardly surprising since the Chinese government relied on a artsy-hipster type of person (even in the context of a totalitarian culture) who was given millions of bucks for every aspect of what he wanted to do.


----------



## ReNaHtEiM

> *After The Flame*
> 
> The 2016 Summer Games were supposed to bring Rio and Brazil to new financial and athletic heights. What's left behind? A city and country shrouded by corruption, debt and broken promises.
> 
> Felipe Wu opens the door, apologizing for the mess. On the floor beside him sits a suitcase overstuffed with clothes. A few feet away, boxes filled with pistols and ammunition climb the stairs. There are shoes in the kitchen. Boxes in the living room. A hole in the wall where the air conditioner once sat. It is a home in disarray. A family that is about to move.
> 
> The modest 860-square-foot home sits on a narrow street in the swanky Itaim Bibi neighborhood of São Paulo, the sprawling economic capital of Brazil. It stands in stark contrast to the tall, opulent buildings that line some of the city's richest streets. But in a few weeks, Wu will no longer call this place home. The small yard and garage where he trained to win Brazil's first Olympic shooting medal since 1920 will soon become a construction site. The narrow corridor on the side yard where he hung his targets and chased his Olympic dream for 12 years will meet its final fate: a bulldozer.
> 
> Wu's home and the others on the block are scheduled for demolition, soon to be replaced by a pair of towers filled with luxurious condos, lavish homes that one might think would come with bringing home one of the 19 Olympic medals Brazilians won in Rio a year ago. But the success has done little to improve Wu's way of life. If anything, the Olympics have made it worse.
> 
> "What I'm living now I couldn't imagine in my wildest dreams," says the 25-year-old Wu, who won the silver medal in the 10-meter air pistol event. "After reaching a good result, I felt a spark of hope. But it never materialized. It's sad.
> 
> "We missed the opportunity to transform sports in Brazil, to grow all of the sports to a professional level and to engage children in sports, to build the next champions. It's all so disappointing."
> 
> The 2016 Rio Olympics were supposed to be the second of a one-two punch announcing Brazil's arrival as a world power through dominance in sports. But in many ways, the opposite unfolded. Timed with an embarrassing political corruption scandal and the largest economic crisis in Brazil's history, the hosting of the 2014 World Cup and 2016 Games has resulted in a perfect storm of unfulfilled promises.
> 
> While 15 of the original 27 venues have hosted some sort of event since the Games, others sit largely abandoned, their decay and disrepair a constant reminder of what was meant to be. Even the iconic soccer stadium, the Maracanã, has been vandalized, and had its power shut off completely after amassing a $950,000 electric bill.
> 
> Deodoro Olympic Park, long hailed by Brazilian politicians and Olympic proponents as a path to upgrade one of Rio's poorer neighborhoods, is shuttered. The community pool that was supposed to come out of the canoe slalom course was closed in December and has yet to re-open. Brazil's Federal Court of Audit (TCU) reported last week that another abandoned pool, at the Deodoro Aquatics Center, is now covered in bugs, mud and rodent feces. A Deodoro elevator once used to lift fans over a busy road now leads to nowhere.
> ....



http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/20292414/the-reality-post-olympic-rio


----------



## Guest

*After the Flame: Rio 2016's decaying legacy as millions are spent to 'preserve' decrepit stadiums while hero athletes remain unpaid and the city itself is BANKRUPT*



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4803642/Dashed-hopes-Rio-2016-s-lasting-legacy.html


----------



## Edumello

Albertaboi said:


> *After the Flame: Rio 2016's decaying legacy as millions are spent to 'preserve' decrepit stadiums while hero athletes remain unpaid and the city itself is BANKRUPT*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4803642/Dashed-hopes-Rio-2016-s-lasting-legacy.html


Decaying Legacy? too soon to tell... First the country itself has to recover from the worse (economic\political) crisis ever ! Then we will see how the facilities are managed once this entire mess caused by endless corruption is cleaned. 

A lot of people are in jail including Rio's former state Governor. 

And many believe that the once beloved former president Lula is also at risk of getting behind bars...

Changing Times for Brazil... Hopefully for the best!


----------



## ben77

It looks to me like the legacy has already decayed and started rotting. Are there any facilities that are actually being maintained and used? Not a surprise bt a massive shame for the people of Rio and Brazil that have been shafted..


----------



## Edumello

ben77 said:


> It looks to me like the legacy has already decayed and started rotting. Are there any facilities that are actually being maintained and used?* Not a surprise bt a massive shame for the people of Rio and Brazil that have been shafted..*


There's no shame for Brazilians, we did our best and the games were successful!

You can't throw the shame of the ones that rule ... over an entire nation... corruption will be dealt with accordingly... 

And as we all know Corruption on Olympic Games or World Cup's are not restricted to Brazil, they happen everywhere... and may I dare to say the starting point of these corruption movements take place at the institutions that promote the events. Like the Olympic Committee , Fifa and so forth... 

And yes the facilities are being used... Maracana and the Olympic Stadium during the national and state soccer championships , and the Olympic park during other events volleyball, basketball and next month the world renowned Rock in Rio Festival. 

The problem is the money to maintain these facilities... Thats why during these (economic\political) crisis the main option is to deliver these facilities to the private sector. Something the current National Government is working on...

But first like I said before the country is in the process of healing economically and politically.

Like I said to soon to analize Rio's Legacy 

Brazil is going through some changes... we have to wait and see what lies ahead. Once the Economy is up and running again...


----------



## nandocattan

Besides, the infrastructure legacy is being fully used by the citizens. This is the real legacy. Some of the problems with sports facilities are related to temporary ones, since they should be removed (some transformed in other kind of facilities). And there is no contract yet to execute this.


----------



## Gadiri

Today on french tv


----------



## TEBC

Just TV BS, Maracanã is not in this state, and Rio´s teams are using it.

http://www.lance.com.br/flamengo/cruzeiro-mil-ingressos-foram-vendidos.html


----------



## Edumello

*Rio's Olympic Park Hosting Rock in Rio \\\\*


----------



## gabriel campos




----------



## Леонид

well use of the space and venue


----------



## Dinizerick

*From: @RealitySocial*


----------



## rsol2000




----------



## Pedrop.rio

Леонид;142367978 said:


> well use of the space and venue


From above looks even nicer than during the Games:



raul lopes said:


> ROCK IN RIO NO PARQUE OLIMPICO ;-) ta gigante
> 
> Cidade do Rock 2017 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr
> 
> Cidade do Rock 2017 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr
> 
> Cidade do Rock 2017 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr
> 
> Cidade do Rock 2017 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr
> 
> Cidade do Rock 2017 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr
> 
> Cidade do Rock 2017 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, auf Flickr





cupview said:


> Imagens da montagem final do RockInRio, está ficando bem legal. Pelo menos isso pra dar um up no parque né


----------



## Ioannes_

*Interesting article:*

http://www.tribunaolimpica.es/artic...egos-olimpicos-2016/20171006104058003649.html


*So they 'robbed' Madrid of the 2016 Olympics (and by the way, they were profited)*

The arrest this week of the president of the Brazilian Olympic Committee, Carlos Arthur Nuzman - for his alleged participation in a purchase of votes for the election of Rio de Janeiro as host of the 2016 Olympic Games - has come to confirm what has already had begun to be suspicious on the same day she was elected on 2 October 2009 during the 121st session of the IOC held in Copenhagen.

South America hosted the Games for the first time in history ... but behind the appearance of normality and the advertising sales of the election as the historical moment of the world Olympism - by the criterion of rotation by continents of the IOC - something dirty had occurred in previous months.

Nuzman, who is also chairman of the Rio 2016 Organizing Committee, has been detained in the framework of the investigation called "Dirty Game" on fraud in the election of the Olympic venue. He is accused of crimes of corruption, money laundering and participation in a criminal organization. Police are also looking for Leonardo Gryner, director general of operations of the Rio 2016 Committee. The operation is the result of an investigation by the Brazilian prosecutors along with the French Justice who also points out former governor Sergio Cabral, currently in prison, and Pope Massata Diack, son of Senegalese Lamine Diack, former president of the International Athletics Federation (IAAF) and a member of the IOC.

The Brazilian judiciary tries to accumulate evidence to show that the election of Rio was a great compromise, allegedly waged by an international network of corruption at the institutional level. Nuzman would be the central element of that network that connected Rio's business, economic and political interests with those of any IOC member willing to 'sell' their vote. And it is suspected that there was no lack of willingness on the part of some to accept bribes.

The person responsible for delivering the bribes before the IOC meeting in Copenhagen would have been Arthur César Soares de Menezes, always well placed to receive contracts with the State Government, currently in an unknown location. Gryner, Nuzman's lead partner, met with Soares to agree on future sponsorships for International Athletics Federation events ... chaired by Diack.

Researchers believe that Nuzman had already grown rich before the Games. In addition, there are indications that there may have been more entrepreneurs involved in the plot, who would then have benefited from the award of works. "It is undeniable that Nuzman acted in a very present and expressive way in convincing people to support the candidacy of Rio de Janeiro," said the prosecutor Fabiana Scheneider this week.

The Brazilian prosecutor's office maintains that there are indications that Nuzman had a direct participation in the purchase of votes for members of the IOC in the election of the venue of the Games of 2016 and in The money (millions of dollars) went through the hands of Sergio Cabral and Arthur Soares before arriving at Papa Massata Diack.

But 'a grain does not make a barn'. The development and outcome of the IOC vote in Copenhagen suggests that the Senegalese may not have been the only leader involved.

In the months before the election, the Doha Bid Committee - which had surpassed Rio de Janeiro in most of the categories evaluated - had already accused the IOC of closing the door to the Arab world by eliminating this city, giving more importance to political aspects than to technical aspects. According to the IOC, the candidacy was rejected because the Olympic period proposed by the Cathars was in October.

Madrid, Chicago, Tokyo and Rio were the four candidate cities to host the 2016 Games. After Sydney (2000), Athens (2004), Beijing (2008) and London (2012), the forecasts discarded Madrid, IOC is not inclined to hold two consecutive Games on the same continent. But Chicago fell in the first round with 18 votes, while Tokyo received 22, Rio 26 and Madrid 28.

In the second round, Tokyo was eliminated with 20 votes, Madrid received 29 and Rio 46. Rio de Janeiro was chosen in the final round by receiving 66 votes against 32 of Madrid. The governor of Tokyo attributed the failure of the Japanese capital's bid for "invisible dynamics" and political agreements.

Everything played against Madrid. The unwritten law of rotating continents was one of the key elements in the defeat of Madrid. Eliminated Chicago and Tokyo, most of their votes moved in favor of Rio. In addition, several European cities were planning to run as candidates by 2020. European IOC voters (43.5% of the total in the Copenhagen session) rejected Madrid to ensure that these 2020 candidacies could be formalized.

But, of course, there were more interests at stake, mainly economic, as tried to prove the justice of Brazil.

The COl has asked the Brazilian authorities for information on Nuzman's detention and has announced that it may consider taking provisional measures, while respecting the presumption of innocence of one of its honorary members.


----------



## RobH

The really stupid thing about this is, Rio won with a _landslide_. They were probably going to win ANYWAY! :bash:


----------



## RiKaRdOoO

Is this true?

*Así se ven las instalaciones en Río un año después de los Juegos Olímpicos*​_En: This is the look of the structures in Rio 1 year later SOG_
Link SPA: http://www.elrincondewally.com/asi-se-ven-las-instalaciones-rio-ano-despues-los-juegos-olimpicos/


----------



## luizfernandobr

RiKaRdOoO said:


> Is this true?
> 
> *Así se ven las instalaciones en Río un año después de los Juegos Olímpicos*​_En: This is the look of the structures in Rio 1 year later SOG_
> Link SPA: http://www.elrincondewally.com/asi-se-ven-las-instalaciones-rio-ano-despues-los-juegos-olimpicos/


No, Maracanã Stadium has been used normally. The Olympic Park is open and you can follow the calendar of events in AGLO(Olympic Legacy Authority) page. The exception is the Aquatics Stadium, it has not been disassembled yet (they claim there's not sufficient money for that but a soccer club showed interest on the structure). Those pictures are from last year, when they where about to fix Maracanã's field.

Calendar of events in the Olympic Park (from Feb 05, 2017 to Jul 31, 2018): http://www.esporte.gov.br/arquivos/aglo/eventos_parqueolimpico_aglo_24_out_2017.pdf
AGLO's page on Facebook (they post about the events that take place in the Olympic Park): https://www.facebook.com/aglo.legado/


----------



## alexandru.mircea

> Rio city hall confirms there is no money in 2018 budget for #Rio2016 Olympic Park dismantling, meaning Future Arena and #Aquatics Center will remain in tact without any answers on future: http://ow.ly/fLkM30gS8ce #Olympics
> 
> This means the two big temporary structures in the #Rio2016 Olympic Park will remain up for foreseeable future. Both venues were praised by #IOC for having future plans. Aptly named Future Arena was supposed to become four schools. That may not happen.


https://twitter.com/ABauer_ATR/


----------



## Edumello

luizfernandobr said:


> No, Maracanã Stadium has been used normally. The Olympic Park is open and you can follow the calendar of events in AGLO(Olympic Legacy Authority) page. The exception is the Aquatics Stadium, it has not been disassembled yet (they claim there's not sufficient money for that but a soccer club showed interest on the structure). Those pictures are from last year, when they where about to fix Maracanã's field.
> 
> Calendar of events in the Olympic Park (from Feb 05, 2017 to Jul 31, 2018): http://www.esporte.gov.br/arquivos/aglo/eventos_parqueolimpico_aglo_24_out_2017.pdf
> AGLO's page on Facebook (they post about the events that take place in the Olympic Park): https://www.facebook.com/aglo.legado/


Like Luiz Fernando said the facilities are in use...

The Olympic Park will be handed over to the private sector, all issues regarding the venues and facilities are going to be dealt with accordingly. 

Brazil is emerging from a strong economic crisis , The Legacy of Rio 2016 will be a top priority for the private sector and everyone involved.

Fisrt they came after Rio 2016 and Brazil because a third world nation should never host the Olympic Games ... 

Then months ahead of the tournament they did their very best to prevent people from coming... 

No one got zika... there was no violence or terrorism whatsoever... 

Everybody that came had a wonderfull time...

Now they are going after the legacy.... my goodness this will never end hno:

Haters will always hate....

The target now is Tokyo... so please move on...


----------



## Knitemplar

Edumello said:


> . . . because a third world nation should never host the Olympic Games ...
> 
> .


Huh? You're kinda like 40 years behind. Remember:

1. Italy hosted Winter 1956 and Rome 1960. Italy was *barely recovering from World War 2*; so economically, it was probably a 3rd world economy in the late 1950s. 

2. Mexico City hosted in 1968. 

So, I don't know what kinda B/S you are spouting here. hno:


----------



## Edumello

Knitemplar said:


> Huh? You're kinda like 40 years behind. Remember:
> 
> 1. Italy hosted Winter 1956 and Rome 1960. Italy was *barely recovering from World War 2*; so economically, it was probably a 3rd world economy in the late 1950s.
> 
> 2. Mexico City hosted in 1968.
> 
> So, I don't know what kinda B/S you are spouting here. hno:


First and foremost be more respectful here...

The world is forty years behind when it comes to this line of thinking...

This Bullying agaisnt Brazil must stop! We were criticized before , during and after the Games ...

And what happened? we had great games despite the lack of attendence in certain days and competitions caused by the high level negative campaign that was thrown all over our Games.

Do you now what is full o B\S ? Prejudice and Ignorance...

The Rio Games are in the past... please go after Russia 2018 and Tokyo 2020 
I bet many people can´t wait to throw stones at them as well...


----------



## Edumello

Knitemplar said:


> Huh? You're kinda like 40 years behind. Remember:
> 
> 1. *Italy hosted Winter 1956* and Rome 1960. Italy was *barely recovering from World War 2*; so economically, it was probably a 3rd world economy in the late 1950s.
> 
> 2. *Mexico City hosted in 1968*.
> 
> So, I don't know what kinda B/S you are spouting here. hno:


And please... you CAN´T compare the amount of money and resources used on the Games back then... and Now in the 2000's please...

The russians and japanese are waiting go hit them next...

By the way they will do a wonderfull job no doubt about that! Despite all the things and criticism that will be thrown at them... Haters will always hate... they can´t hepl it! They don't know any better...


----------



## Knitemplar

Edumello said:


> First and foremost be more respectful here...
> 
> The world is forty years behind when it comes to this line of thinking...
> 
> This Bullying agaisnt Brazil must stop! We were criticized before , during and after the Games ...
> 
> And what happened? we had great games despite the lack of attendence in certain days and competitions caused by the high level negative campaign that was thrown all over our Games.
> 
> Do you now what is full o B\S ? Prejudice and Ignorance...
> 
> The Rio Games are in the past... please go after Russia 2018 and Tokyo 2020
> I bet many people can´t wait to throw stones at them as well...


Edumello, I am NOT dissing Brasil or Rio 2016, or you personally. It's just your inflated claim that "... the IOC is going with a 3rd world nation for the first time."

I just want to set things in the right perspective as viewed from history and your claim.

Brazil was NO LONGER a 3rd world economy when the IOC decided to award 2016 to your country in 2009. Brasil was part of BRICS -- the rising new economies, and I think Brasil to have gone for 2014 and 2016 in a row, *was among the top 12 largest economies in the world at that time.*

I just dispute your false, exaggerated claim. That's all.


----------



## TEBC

Rio 2016 Legacy

Olympic Pool is beeing transfered to this Aquatic Center in Salvador, Bahia.



Tennyson Vital said:


> *Obras do Centro Aquático*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/PrefSalvador/status/935143077139959808/photo/4


----------



## Igor Munarim

Dois anos após os Jogos, Parque Olímpico do Rio paga só 2% do custo de manutenção[1280x744, 06:32]


----------



## Cauê

The main legacy of the games for Rio is the renovation of the port area.


*Rio's Port Area (Olympic Boulevard)*
*BEFORE THE GAMES*










*DURING THE OLYMPICS*











*AND NOW*

*Attractions:*

1. Museum of Tomorrow
2. Rio Art Museum
3. Rio's Marine Aquarium (AquaRio)
4. Olympic Pyre
5. Light rail
6. Bike for rent
7. Scooters for rent
8. Candelária church
9. CCBB Cultural Center
10. Casa França-Brasil Cultural Center

*Under construction*

Ferris wheel 'Rio Star'
Mercado do Porto Carioca (Marketplace)






































































































































































































































































​


----------

